# Terrorist attack, hostage situation in Dhaka ; Analysis & Footage



## BDforever

Many foreigners and Bangladeshis are in hostage situation.
8/9 armed terrorists attacked 2 restaurants in Gulshan 2.
fire fight is going on.
guys plz pray

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haviZsultan

Very unfortunate. I hope the muslim world finds an end to fanaticism and hatred. My thoughts are with Bangladesh as is my heart with the people of said nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

unbelievable never thought my country will face this day .


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> Many foreigners and Bangladeshis are in hostage situation.
> 8/9 armed terrorists attacked 2 restaurants in Gulshan 2.
> fire fight is going on.
> guys plz pray



Any known reason for this attack ?

TOI is reporting it now 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...book.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOI


----------



## Sajj_Bhai

A crackdown on this behaviour is seriously needed by the Bangladesh Government. It's not enough to pin the blame on opposition parties, serious effort needs to be done to route out external influence causing internal trouble. Bangladesh has been quite good in terms of terrorist control for an Islamic majority country, hopefully we can return that reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riyad

*Home*
*Bangladesh*

*Gunshots exchange on as 20 foreigners kept hostage*
Staff Correspondent | Update: 23:21, Jul 01, 2016

0 Like







At least 20 foreigners have been kept hostage at a restaurant in capital’s Gulshan by a group of gunmen for over two hours.

Law enforcers and terrorists are continuing exchanging gunshots as the law enforcers are trying to end the hostage situation.

At least two members of police sustained bullet wounds but it couldn’t be known immediately whether anyone was killed in the hostage situation.

Witnesses said a group of gun-wielding young men entered the restaurant—Holey Artisan Bakery—at Road 79 around 8:30pm by opening gunshots, charging bombs and shouting ‘Allahu Akbar’.

The gunmen, who were carrying swords in their hands as well, took dozens of people including 20 foreign nationals hostage.

*One Suman, who claimed himself as one of the managers at the hotel, said a group of eight young men aged between 20 and 28 attacked the restaurant.*

*“They blasted a numbers of bombs and swooped on the guests in the restaurant shouting Allahu Akbar,” said Suman said.*

http://en.prothom-alo.com/bangladesh/news/110453/Gunshots-exchange-on-as-20-foreigners-kept-hostage


----------



## Windows 10

Imran Khan said:


> yeah this called terrorist attack in real . and no surprise as haseena was bulling islmists so here is result . BTW abhi to party shuru hoi hai



Stop talking non sense yaar..wtf is abhi to party suru hui hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

Best wishes for fast and safe culmination of all scums. Good Luck Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windows 10

@BDforever who is dealing with them ?


----------



## bdslph

Situation is serious

I dnt knw if they deploy swat because they should be


----------



## BDforever

Windows 10 said:


> @BDforever who is dealing with them ?


well details info have been closed for operation, live coverage has been stopped
reports are coming that commandos are there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sajj_Bhai

Imran Khan said:


> yeah this called terrorist attack in real . and no surprise as haseena was bulling islmists so here is result . BTW abhi to party shuru hoi hai



No country should have to bend over to 'Islamists' as you call them, just to avoid a terror attack. I'd expect the same from Pakistan or any country that has to deal with such elements. Sheik Hasina, despite her multiple flaws, cannot be blamed for the global rise of radicalism amongst Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GuardianRED

BDforever said:


> well details info have been closed for operation, live coverage has been stopped
> reports are coming that commandos are there


The media black out is the standard practice that prevents the hostage takers or handler from following or passing info , wished our media followed the same during 26/11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

It's about time Bangla govt should ban tablewghis May Almighty bless those hostages

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Good they did right thing

Good to see commando

This is the reason why i support syrians its government hezbollah and pakistan war on terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

It is a very serious situation. We pray for the lives of the hostages and the Bangladeshi security forces dealing with the situation.
India stands with Bangladesh in these difficult times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/gunm...arter-police-1427052?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## Sajj_Bhai

Imran Khan said:


> they were just oral terrorist they only bash but haseena push them to take arms



At the moment, we don't know much about which group is responsible for this, you may be right that reaction to AL policy is what has driven this attack, however it's unfair to presume it was Sheikh Haseena's doing. Same way that's unfair many AL supporters are quick to blame BNP for many religiously motivated crimes and attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Budget for police should increase more swat team including apc comand control unit and helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Wish forces Capture those haramzadas alive



bdslph said:


> Budget for police should increase more swat team including apc comand control unit and helicopter


Why not ban the takfiri ideology in the first place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Imran Khan said:


> yeah this called terrorist attack in real . and no surprise as haseena was bulling islmists so here is result . BTW abhi to party shuru hoi hai


U got my words the way she handled religious clergy in BD she is in the line of fire .


----------



## Imran Khan

look like terrorists stil love thier lives . if it was in pakistan they did not take hostages they kill as much as they can before SSG arrive


----------



## monitor

bdslph said:


> Situation is serious
> 
> I dnt knw if they deploy swat because they should be


swat already deployed along with special team of BGB.


----------



## BDforever

OC of Banani Thana of Police, has martyred

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.SAAD

What the hell is happening in all Muslim countries ..


----------



## bdslph

BDforever said:


> OC of Banani Thana of Police, has martyred


He should be given full honour 
I salute him for his brave act

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

BDforever said:


> OC of Banani Thana of Police, has martyred


RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

my best wishes for innocent people and Bangladesh security forces..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

M.SAAD said:


> What the hell is happening in all Muslim countries ..



This is wat usa bring


----------



## A.M.

Who is financing these things in BD? Saudis?


----------



## bdslph

Time for bd and pakistan to work together

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

A.M. said:


> Who is financing these things in BD? Saudis?


Most probably pedo-sheikhs


----------



## bdslph

Miltary and police bgb and other forces should be deploy all over bangladesh and non warrant arrest should start soon


----------



## Sajj_Bhai

bdslph said:


> Time for bd and pakistan to work together


Exactly, it's important for all sovereign nations to work against these terrorist attacks, it's not a question of partisanism or blaming specific politicians, terrorism has been a huge problem throughout the whole of the 21st century, blaming individuals and political parties for there indirect roles in driving certain acts is not the answer.


----------



## haviZsultan

Any news of recorded casualties?


----------



## monitor

not sure about iys authenticity ,an twitter account reporting Police Station officer-in-charge (OC) killed in shooting at Spanish restaurant where foreigners being kept hostage.


----------



## Spring Onion

haviZsultan said:


> Any news of recorded casualties?



Foreign newswires are reporting 2.


RIP to dead and we are with Bangladesh and our sympathies are with you no matter hassina or a tree is your PM but we stand with you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

bdslph said:


> Time for bd and pakistan to work together


don't worry we will work after haseena will blame this attack on pakistan we will ask evidence shear and intelligence shear . and then game on as we have with indians since 2008


----------



## monitor

*John Terry Jr.* ‏@*StamfordLad*  3m3 minutes ago


1 Police officer Killed OC of Banani Thana got killed by Terrorist. #*Gulshan*


----------



## BDforever

Intelligence AC officer Robiul and Additional Police commissioner are injured.
at least 15 ppl are injured


----------



## M.SAAD

Imran Khan said:


> baba we have over that party and now watching it





Dude, leave this thread ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Never been a strong supporter of RAB, but death squads should be used for these F@#kers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

M.SAAD said:


> Dude, leave this thread ..


na no nil negative nope


----------



## M.SAAD

These Jihadis should be treated worse than Nazi Germany treated the Jews ..


There should be concentration camps for them ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

GOD curse the Terrorists. What's up on the casulalities. Hope Security Forces take control of the situation ASAP.


----------



## bdslph

Heavly armed forces and apc are preparing to strom if needed

Banani oic khan is marytered the one confirm dead i wish it dnt increase

We need to mre brave ppl like him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

bdslph said:


> Heavly armed forces and apc are preparing to strom if needed


where are you getting this ?


----------



## Kraitcorp

Hope the situation diffuses and the get the hostages out safely. whats the gun culture/law in Bangladesh?.


----------



## Star Wars

Scum bags causing problems in all the countries. I hope BD commandos will royally **** them up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

BDforever said:


> where are you getting this ?


Daily star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

This was in laylatul qadr too. Nobody cares about Islam anymore. Screaming Allan hu Akbar does not make you a proper practicing Muslim.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748944289669980160


----------



## Avisheik

Kraitcorp said:


> Hope the situation diffuses and the get the hostages out safely. whats the gun culture/law in Bangladesh?.



Our gun laws are quite strict, but enforcing them is a whole another thing. Gun culture is non-existent within the common folks, except for the ones living near the jungles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sbmc27

Bhai, I saw many your posts, your are one of few sensible people here in PDF. But you r continuously trolling this thread from the very beginning. It's been our national security issues, itself deserves some sort of empathy. Na?


Imran Khan said:


> yeah this called terrorist attack in real . and no surprise as haseena was bulling islmists so here is result . BTW abhi to party shuru hoi hai


----------



## Imran Khan

M.SAAD said:


> Dude, leave this thread ..


*پاکستانی وہ قوم ہے جسکے مرنے کا کسی کو کوئی غم نہیں ہوتا اب خؤد ان کو بھی نہیں ۔*
*its true mujhy kisi ka ghum nhi hota ab *




sbmc27 said:


> Bhai, I saw many your posts, your are one of few sensible people here in PDF. But you r continuously trolling this thread from the very beginning. It's been our national security issues, itself deserves some sort of empathy. Na?


 you also listen first few seconds of this


----------



## bdslph

But i saw something in the media cnn bbc fox new rt all praised the bd forces 

I want the hostage situation to end quickly


----------



## cerberus

So who are main CT OP forces in Bangladesh in such situations

Since it's sensitive area.


----------



## M_Saint

monitor said:


> unbelievable never thought my country will face this day .


I'VE just opened a thread, after foreseeing this type of occurrence but it has approached even faster than BD-patriots, normal BDeshis could imagine. Just yesterday, an obnoxious Indian's written article on BD-Mil's build up was posted here and then Hindu priest, RAWAY, SHIBIR leaders got murdered. Prior to that, SP Babul Akhter was forced to sign his resignation. What infers from all these? You see, Bringing RAWAMY to power by Lathi-Baitha and follow up stolen election then hanging honest, patriotic JI, BNP leaders with furthering up by stealing sovereignty weren't enough of the security of Indian's interest as Chinese COAS and SHK's visits panicked them. Thus they want BD to be declared as a failed state, so their MILs can enter through UN's or force resolution.


----------



## Avisheik

cerberus said:


> So who are main CT OP forces in Bangladesh in such situations
> 
> Since it's sensitive area.


 
As far as iknow SWAT and RAB for internal purposes. But there are reports that say that commandos are being used as well


----------



## bdslph

Operation for rescue will start soon fox news

But the police is trying to resolve by peace 
This is the first time bd police has showed hw brave they are many are injured but they will dodnt quiet


----------



## Director General

Breaking: All Indian officials in Dhaka are safe, says Indian High Commission in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

bdslph said:


> Operation for rescue will start soon fox news
> 
> But the police is trying to resolve by peace
> This is the first time bd police has showed hw brave they are many are injured but they will dodnt quiet


can you give me fox news live link ?


----------



## bdslph

I am watching in tv cable
Pls try cnn or rt news


----------



## Avisheik

bdslph said:


> Operation for rescue will start soon fox news
> 
> But the police is trying to *resolve by peace *
> This is the first time bd police has showed hw brave they are many are injured but they will dodnt quiet



I know i am not an expert in hostage situations but, these fu$kers needs to be dealt with in a violent way, they are armed with guns and bombs, no way in hell are they going to surrender.


----------



## bdslph

Former fbi assistant director praised bd police for show they aint lazy or wait for backup and hw brave they are

He was comparing to us police who waits for back up in this kind situation

Fox news

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Imran Khan said:


> *پاکستانی وہ قوم ہے جسکے مرنے کا کسی کو کوئی غم نہیں ہوتا اب خؤد ان کو بھی نہیں ۔*
> *its true mujhy kisi ka ghum nhi hota ab *
> 
> 
> you also listen first few seconds of this



Can you please keep your dirt to some other thread? YOu a right to be drunk but we also have a right NOT to tolerate a drunkard on such a tragic incident based thread


----------



## Imran Khan

bdslph said:


> Former fbi assistant director praised bd police for show they aint lazy or wait for backup and hw brave they are


do not take amercans praise as good . never ever . if USA said you did good job its mean you did good for USA not for you . USA is main reason you are under attack today in fact whole god damn world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

am hearing 10 police officers wounded on twitter, hope all of them live


----------



## Imran Khan

Spring Onion said:


> Can you please keep your dirt to some other thread? YOu a right to be drunk but we also have a right NOT to tolerate a drunkard on such a tragic incident based thread


sister personal attack is not good  stick on topic please


----------



## cerberus

Guys sad news 3 civilian s and 1 police man killed 
Total 60 person are hostage


----------



## M_Saint

Imran Khan said:


> i was saying it here since long time haseena is playing with fire. i think islamists were just looking for weapons and training and now they got it .if pakistan was against BD we have given them arms since long time


Lemme break the puzzle of it and tell U that it was a planned destruction of BD's statehood as one of its best patriotic police officers had caught some big, illegal arm supplies but couldn't bring the culprits to justice because they were higher ups and too powerful then he was silenced by the murder of his wife. BD's state apparatuses have been infiltrated by enemies to a point that they can overtrump its GOVT. BD is a country in paper but it's an Indian vessel state in reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

If needed we should deploy armed forces in iraq syria libya to fight terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Ya Allah reham.
I pray that there are minimum amount of casualities.
I see people blaming Islamits/Jihad etc impulsively.
I am sick of this generalization that beard + terrorist = Islamist.
...
Btw,the only prominent Islamists in Bangladesh are of Jamaat e Islami if Im not wrong.
And these people have a long history of struggling for their cause in the subcontinent..I dont think they ever resort to violence.


----------



## Zarvan

Seriously bad situation hope everyone comes out fine and safe.
By the way what Special Forces are used by Bangladesh in these situations


----------



## Imran Khan

M_Saint said:


> Lemme break the puzzle of it and tell U that it was a planned destruction of BD's statehood as one of its best patriotic police officers had caught some big, illegal arm supplies but couldn't bring the culprits to justice because they were higher ups and too powerful then he was silenced by the murder of his wife. BD's state apparatuses have been infiltrated by enemies to a point that they can overtrump its GOVT. BD is a country in paper but it's an Indian vessel state in reality.


ohh thats horrible man its true or conspiracy theory ?


----------



## Khan_21

NDTV reporting 2 diplomats dead .


----------



## bdslph

cerberus said:


> Guys sad news 3 civilian s and 1 police man killed
> Total 60 person are hostage




3 dead then we should move in nw


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

BD will have to hunt them down and also their facilitators. There is no other option with these scumbags, hit them hard BD, very hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Khan_21 said:


> NDTV reporting 2 diplomats dead .


Really wat country are they frm


----------



## Spring Onion

Imran Khan said:


> sister personal attack is not good  stick on topic please



Brother am serious. Please this is not the thread to post such things. attack of this kind in any country is condemnable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Ya Allah reham.
> I pray that there are minimum amount of casualities.
> I see people blaming Islamits/Jihad etc impulsively.
> I am sick of this generalization that beard + terrorist = Islamist.
> ...
> Btw,the only prominent Islamists in Bangladesh are of Jamaat e Islami if Im not wrong.
> And these people have a long history of struggling for their cause in the subcontinent..I dont think they ever resort to violence.


Nobody is blaming Islam or Jihad we are after the tablewghi cult


----------



## Star Wars

sensible decision to stop coverage of attacks, learnt lessons from 26/11


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

I will be SHOCKED if Jamaat e Islami is behind this.
They share a common ideology as far as I know with the Ikhwan al Muslimeen ( Egypt ) and Jamaat e Islami ( Pakistan ) and they have a record of violence free struggle since decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Khan_21 said:


> NDTV reporting 2 diplomats dead .


They surely made it international incident That's motive who are they ISIS? It's seems it's prepared attack to target high value people


----------



## Star Wars

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/bangladesh-terror-attack-gunmen-shouting-8329356#


----------



## Imran Khan

Spring Onion said:


> Brother am serious. Please this is not the thread to post such things. attack of this kind in any country is condemnable


ok i strongly condemn it . but it can not wash away what other said abut Pakistan in last 10 years and i was reading and lessening it . i can not forget the past where every other muslim countrymen were laughing on us and chanting pakistan is finished pakistan is over pakistan is dead .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Director General

2 Italian diplomats killed


----------



## bdslph

Jammat el islam is nt tat stupid i think todo this


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Imran Khan said:


> ok i strongly condemn it . but it can not wash away what other said abut Pakistan in last 10 years and i was reading and lessening it . i can not forget the past where every other muslim countrymen were laughing on us and chanting pakistan is finished pakistan is over pakistan is dead .



Mate if death of Turk or Bangladeshi Muslim doesn't pain you as that of a Pakistani's,then the cancer of nationalism has infiltrated your blood.I'm saying IF


----------



## bdslph

I like italian ppl they are nice

I fully condem this terrorist attack
And my condolences to the family of the italian diplomat


----------



## Mentee

Alpha BeeTee said:


> I will be SHOCKED if Jamaat e Islami is behind this.
> They share a common ideology as far as I know with the Ikhwan al Muslimeen ( Egypt ) and Jamaat e Islami ( Pakistan ) and they have a record of violence free struggle since decades.


Iam not buying this fairly tale these halal petro dollars backed organizations are the breading grounds of takfiri s 
Label every one kafir or bidati who don't subscribe to your interpretation bhaard m jay yeh


----------



## cerberus

Good give its mercy on departed souls


----------



## Star Wars

I think terrorists are planning to make this into a prolonged conflict, Hostages may be being used as civilian shield.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Mentee said:


> Iam not buying this fairly tale these halal petro dollars backed organizations are the breading grounds of takfiri s
> Label every one kafir or bidati who don't subscribe to your interpretation bhaard m jay yeh



Your comment shows that your have zero knowledge regarding what u're saying.pleez

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Star Wars said:


> I think terrorists are planning to make this into a prolonged conflict, Hostages may be being used as civilian shield.


They should strike now before it's to late


----------



## bdslph

We should take bak the bakery


----------



## Star Wars

Second POlice officer dead


----------



## GiannKall

Good luck to the people there. Unfortunatelly with obama bombing 8 muslim countries more terrorist attacks will follow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Alpha BeeTee said:


> cancer of nationalism has


Would you mind explaining it as far as i know Love for one's homeland is a sign of Imaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Imran Khan said:


> ok i strongly condemn it . but it can not wash away what other said abut Pakistan in last 10 years and i was reading and lessening it . i can not forget the past where every other muslim countrymen were laughing on us and chanting pakistan is finished pakistan is over pakistan is dead .



Indeed BUT Don't you think when they are struck with same situation, they might had felt sorry whatever they said about Pakistan. Above all we cannot celebrate such situation since we had gone through such pains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Mate if death of Turk or Bangladeshi Muslim doesn't pain you as that of a Pakistani's,then the cancer of nationalism has infiltrated your blood.I'm saying IF


sorry for informing you sir i have no mercy for anyone nor any pain .did you ever see any pain for 60000 pakistanis killed ? a single rally or walk for pakistanis out of pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cerberus

Star Wars said:


> Second POlice officer dead



They are trained there should be Military CT Ops forces I heard they are own there way


----------



## Avisheik

They are just going to hole up and kill the law enforcement officers before killing the hostages. Either snipe or raid them already


----------



## Spring Onion

30 Injured and 5 dead. News agencies are reporting . The firing was halted for a brief period as govt was negotiating with the attackers but it started again


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

GiannKall said:


> Good luck to the people there. Unfortunatelly with obama bombing 8 muslim countries more terrorist attacks will follow



EXACTLY.
You bomb the hell out of civilizations and then expect the survivors to act sensibly,to not yearn for revenge,to not be manipulated and used,to not reciprocate violence with violence.
If Muslims were so mad,what were they doing since the last 1400 years when the Quran was revealed till upto 2001.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

I wonder if there was any prior warning for this attack...


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Mentee said:


> Would you mind explaining it as far as i know Love for one's homeland is a sign of Imaan



Love for homeland is different than being blinded by it.
If you hate a human and don't bother about his suffering bcz he doesn't share your flag,then that is the cancer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Your comment shows that your have zero knowledge regarding what u're saying.pleez


Ttp belongs to a certain sect ikhwaan belongs to the same alqaeda alshabab Abu siyaf oh its a coincidence all belong to the same cult


----------



## Anubis

My uber-islamist landlord is more worried about why they didn't let them build a mosque in gendaria than the people dying in this terrorist attack...priorities!


----------



## Maira La

Imran Khan said:


> ohh thats horrible man its true or conspiracy theory ?



This @M_Saint is a crazy Islamist conspiracy theorist. Ignore him.


----------



## Windows 10

bdslph said:


> If needed we should deploy armed forces in iraq syria libya to fight terrorist



So you are a Bangladeshi having a srilankan flag, having soft corner for Pakistan and troll Indians here.


----------



## shah1398

Spring Onion said:


> 30 Injured and 5 dead. News agencies are reporting . The firing was halted for a brief period as govt was negotiating with the attackers but it started again



Come on BD, just move in. Do U think they have carried this act to end up on a negotiation table? The more U delay in using deadly force, the more chaos these scums would create. Losing even one diplomat in such act means a deadly blow to relations with that very country. Good Luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

Spring Onion said:


> 30 Injured and 5 dead. News agencies are reporting . The firing was halted for a brief period as govt was negotiating with the attackers but it started again



They are fidayeen they throwing granedes and carrying sophisticated modern weapon's 

No chance they are here to die


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Imran Khan said:


> sorry for informing you sir i have no mercy for anyone nor any pain .did you ever see any pain for 60000 pakistanis killed ? a single rally or walk for pakistanis out of pakistan ?


Because they are blinded by nationalism too.They will not wake up untill they see a coffin wrapped in Turkish,Bengali flag.


----------



## bdslph

New casualty 

Islam frm uttara db

Has embraced martyrdom


----------



## Anubis

shah1398 said:


> Come on BD, just move in. Do U think they have carried this act to end up on a negotiation table? The more U delay in using deadly force, the more chaos these scums would create. Losing even one diplomat in such act means a deadly blow to relations with that very country. Good Luck.


We can't say that...if people are alive inside we have to make sure they live....any sudden attack increases their chances of dying too.


----------



## Imran Khan

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Because they are blinded by nationalism too.They will not wake up untill they see a coffin wrapped in Turkish,Bengali flag.


chalo phir aaj wo din bhi a hi gya janab . BTW i am more confident then i was in 2007 abut pakistani security forces .. now we can handle terrorists our forces learn to tackle them i am not worry we push them back in rat hole

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

cerberus said:


> They are fidayeen they throwing granedes and carrying sophisticated modern weapon's
> 
> No chance they are here to die



Fidyeen means suicide bombers if that was the case they would have blown themselves away till now. anyway I am still wondering what is there as inspiration for young lads of 20 years of age?


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

I dont think Bangladesh has a proper unit for this situation - it can end up as another 'Mumbai attack'.


----------



## Maira La

shah1398 said:


> Come on BD, just move in. Do U think they have carried this act to end up on a negotiation table? The more U delay in using deadly force, the more chaos these scums would create. Losing even one diplomat in such act means a deadly blow to relations with that very country. Good Luck.



We should gas them Russian style, take the hostages out while everyone's unconscious and make sure the terrorists never wake up.


Btw, I heard two Italian diplomats died. RIP.  @MarkusS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Communication.
Guy called his uncle from the inside...police asked to stop firing...everyone held hostage.


----------



## shah1398

Anubis said:


> We can't say that...if people are alive inside we have to make sure they live....any sudden attack increases their chances of dying too.



Thats what each country have trained guys for hostage taking operations. U have to move those guys sooner or later. The sooner the better as later there may not be any hostages left to rescue. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

Spring Onion said:


> Fidyeen means suicide bombers if that was the case they would have blown themselves away till now. anyway I am still wondering what is there as inspiration for young lads of 20 years of age?



Fidayeen only do it when they know they will about to be caught remember APS these SWine have no heart or morals Mam they only do what there handler's brain washed them


----------



## Imran Khan

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I dont think Bangladesh has a proper unit for this situation - it can end up as another 'Mumbai attack'.


everyone is not SSG ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

For this situation bal bnp jammat is no less 
They should always carry the blame also


----------



## shah1398

Maira La said:


> Btw, I heard two Italian diplomats died.



A Horrible loss if True. I sincerely wish the case aint so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Paripaker said:


> I was expecting this type of attack in Bangladesh because there is wide spread support growing for Islam and hate for Hindus / India now they Indian supported Bangla Govt will put all the blame on Jamaat e Islami and start killing their members.
> Bangladesh is a part of Indian great game to separate it from rest of the muslim world and eventually create civil war like situation where Indians wil get a chance to annex it.



Seriously ??

cant u get over your constipated conspiracy bullcrap mindset. 

operation is still on nd u started brain farting already.

have some shame and stop scoring posting ur bullshit.


----------



## Mentee

bdslph said:


> New casualty
> 
> Islam frm uttara db
> 
> Has embraced martyrdom


RIP 
From now own bd govt should deal these tablewgis in a manner like there beloved umayads used to deal their subjects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Seriously ??
> 
> cant u get over your constipated conspiracy bullcrap mindset.
> 
> operation is still on nd u started brain farting already.
> 
> have some shame and stop scoring posting ur bullshit.



Dont take the bait.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

I request all the Sane Pakistani's and Indian members to refrain from personal war here.We are here to show are support with our Bangladeshi brother's in there hours of hard times.


----------



## Mentee

Spring Onion said:


> Fidyeen means suicide bombers if that was the case they would have blown themselves away till now. anyway I am still wondering what is there as inspiration for young lads of 20 years of age?


Vine and maidens of paradise


----------



## Anubis

Assistant Commissioner of Detective Branch killed.
Police are trying to smoke them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Paripaker said:


> Umayads did the right things.


Better pack your bag and go blow some Isis members the only way for your salvation


----------



## Windows 10

Imran Khan said:


> everyone is not SSG ?



Stop blabbering we know what Taliban did to your SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Anubis said:


> Communication.
> Guy called his uncle from the inside...police asked to stop firing...everyone held hostage.



Attackers are said to be in their 20s. What do you guess? what can inspire such young-men? do you also suspect any foreigner attacker?


----------



## Avisheik

Anubis said:


> Assistant Commissioner of Detective Branch killed.
> Police are trying to smoke them out.


 
How do know these info?


----------



## bdslph

I wish italy will nt mad with us instead i wish they help us in fighting terrorism 

Time to take our country back 

No mre political bs


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Windows 10 said:


> Stop blabbering we know what Taliban did to your SSG.



Only thing I remember is the ssg rooting them out and spear heading the operations


----------



## Imran Khan

Windows 10 said:


> Stop blabbering we know what Taliban did to your SSG.


but they never fight one week to empty a hotel or 7 days in airbase like indians 

this you called NSG ? don't know who to catch MP5

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

Windows 10 said:


> Stop blabbering we know what Taliban did to your SSG.



Imran is right. our SSG do not have a match in the region it is true. Leave Taliban for a moment here. Their training and backers are much more stronger than rag tag attackers in other neighbouring countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Avisheik said:


> How do know these info?


Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Windows 10 said:


> Stop blabbering we know what Taliban did to your SSG.


Maybe thats why they are cowering inside Indian consulates in Afghanistan and refuse to show their lazy a** on battlefield?


----------



## Star Wars

this is the place which has beem attacked


----------



## Panther421

Imran Khan said:


> but they never fight one week to empty a hotel or 7 days in airbase like indians


You have serious issue...At least respect the dead..You don't need to show India hatred on this thread...


----------



## Anubis

Spring Onion said:


> Attackers are said to be in their 20s. What do you guess? what can inspire such young-men? do you also suspect any foreigner attacker?


They are more likely to be local...my question is where they were trained...I mean they do have some marksman skill.


----------



## Mentee

Paripaker said:


> No I will not go to Iran get some training and join Hizbullah and kill sunni Muslims wherever you find them.


I don't bgove a flying ***** about irani or tablewghi mullahs btw the shia militias along with Sunnis are pounding your sectarian turds day in n day out and no body accept your lot as Sunni not in Egypt not in Pakistan not in bangla not in turkey


----------



## M_Saint

Imran Khan said:


> ohh thats horrible man its true or conspiracy theory ?


Leveling every reasonable argument of opponent as conspiracy theory is the deflection art its worst but somehow it serves the purpose of the real conspirators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Mentee said:


> Vine and maidens of paradise



NOT possible. Neither it is inspiration in our case. There are many psychological tools being used to inspire even normal non-religious people. Since we had been having such situations in my province and we have seen such things I can say with conviction that even you can be inspired. Such material is based on factual happenings and incidents not metaphor as you mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

4 typhoon apcs brought in.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Bangladesh is a part of 34 Islamic nation alliance?
If yes a combined SF counterterrorism detachment should be deployed to assist them in dealing with this situation!


----------



## Imran Khan

Star Wars said:


> this is the place which has beem attacked
> 
> View attachment 315204



diplomatic area have no checkpoints ?


----------



## Spring Onion

Mentee said:


> I don't bgove a flying ***** about irani or tablewghi mullahs btw the shia militias along with Sunnis are pounding your sectarian turds day in n day out and no body accept your lot as Sunni not in Egypt not in Pakistan not in bangla not in turkey



You are QADYANI?



Imran Khan said:


> diplomatic area have no checkpoints ?



They might have Indian spy-network to oversee foreigners' protection/movement


----------



## Anubis

Imran Khan said:


> diplomatic area have no checkpoints ?


They are not specified to be diploamtic ares...regular people live there....it just happens that there are embassies there...its more on the outskirt of the diplomatic area.


----------



## bdslph

Anubis said:


> 4 typhoon apcs brought in.



Which country isir made in


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748961114843652096


----------



## Mentee

Spring Onion said:


> NOT possible. Neither it is inspiration in our case. There are many psychological tools being used to inspire even normal non-religious people. Since we had been having such situations in my province and we have seen such things I can say with conviction that even you can be inspired. Such material is based on factual happenings and incidents not metaphor as you mentioned


A certain ideology is more to be blamed than psycho issues we don't see here any Sunni or shia blowing himself apart


----------



## bdslph

Gulshan 2 should be like green zone


----------



## M_Saint

Alpha BeeTee said:


> I will be SHOCKED if Jamaat e Islami is behind this.
> They share a common ideology as far as I know with the Ikhwan al Muslimeen ( Egypt ) and Jamaat e Islami ( Pakistan ) and they have a record of violence free struggle since decades.


No rational human being with sane mind is behind this let alone JI walas but the conspirators that are pushing bigger scheme of things to erase BD's sovereignty.


----------



## Spring Onion

Anubis said:


> They are more likely to be local...my question is where they were trained...I mean they do have some marksman skill.



That is what I am asking. But strange thing is how can so young locals be inspired to this level? As far as we have observed Bangladeshi youth as young as these can be inspired against Pakistan any time even if they were not born in 71, BUT hardly few religious youth can be inspired to such a level to muster such an attack. 

This is new something if pick up movement then it is going to be a big headache


----------



## Anubis

IS has claimed responsibility!


----------



## Imran Khan

Anubis said:


> They are not specified to be diploamtic ares...regular people live there....it just happens that there are embassies there...its more on the outskirt of the diplomatic area.


now you need islamabad type diplomatic enclave

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

around 20 cops said to be wounded now, they should either bring in commandos or the army..


----------



## Anubis

Imran Khan said:


> now you need islamabad type diplomatic enclave


Islamabad is a very well planned capital....Dhaka is 400 years old....its impossible to create an enclave here...they can't even find land to expand roads.


----------



## Spring Onion

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748961114843652096



How not identifying will save them?


----------



## Mentee

Spring Onion said:


> You are QADYANI?


You are a jew how.much they are paying you for the Pakistani desk


----------



## Spring Onion

Anubis said:


> IS has claimed responsibility!



They are jokers. they even claimed Gay club shooting in the US.


----------



## Avisheik

Star Wars said:


> around 20 cops said to be wounded now, they should either bring in commandos or the army..


Most of them were wounded by the first few grenades the terrorists threw. Yea man they should. They should make an example of these fools


----------



## Anubis

Spring Onion said:


> That is what I am asking. But strange thing is how can so young locals be inspired to this level? As far as we have observed Bangladeshi youth as young as these can be inspired against Pakistan any time even if they were not born in 71, BUT hardly few religious youth can be inspired to such a level to muster such an attack.
> 
> This is new something if pick up movement then it is going to be a big headache


We always had a radicalized youth group...they jsut never had access to weapons and funding to carry out anything meaningful..this time they found someone to fund them.



Spring Onion said:


> They are jokers. they even claimed Gay club shooting in the US.


True...because and Al-Qaueda affilaite also has claimed responsibility.


----------



## Star Wars

IS takes responsability


----------



## Imran Khan

Spring Onion said:


> How not identifying will save them?


terrorists handlers will inform them to kill important nationalities like western American Australians so build more pressure on BD . a eu guy can say he is from south africa or somewhere to terrorists . may be any chance of saving themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

S


Spring Onion said:


> They are jokers. they even claimed Gay club shooting in the US.


So far your jokers have successfully killed thousands....


----------



## Spring Onion

Mentee said:


> You are a jew how.much they are paying you for the Pakistani desk



 I do not have an issue whatever you are and neither I have blamed that you are paid or such things. I asked you a simple question if you are a qadyani? if you are then it is of no use to argue with you over Tableghis.


----------



## Star Wars

Spring Onion said:


> How not identifying will save them?


During 26/11 attack Media gave information of important Indian officials in the hotel. Terrorists saw the news and went after him. Since this is around a diplomatic enclave, its possible, some of the hostages might be VIP.


----------



## GiannKall

ISIS is an invention of Rita Katz. But muslims are 1.6 billion and with obama bombing 8 muslim countries in the age of media its obvious you create terrorists throughout the world


----------



## Imran Khan

Anubis said:


> We always had a radicalized youth group...they jsut never had access to weapons and funding to carry out anything meaningful..this time they found someone to fund them.
> 
> 
> True...because and Al-Qaueda affilaite also has claimed responsibility.


if its start it will never stop next may be train from somewhere inside and take weapons from police or any security force . its just beginning of bad times i think . no one have weapons in syria libya iraq also some years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrajith

Imran Khan said:


> but they never fight one week to empty a hotel or 7 days in airbase like indians
> 
> this you called NSG ? don't know who to catch MP5


Imran Bhai .. what are u smoking today , usually I felt u to be a right headed person , but today u seems to me like a kid 

Dont chest thump , next terrorist attack in pakistan ( let God Forbid) and u will be crying like a stooge , but definitely we will not celiberate , because for us each and every human life is valuable and immense

Just compare the number of casulties happend in your country , number of valuable ssgs lost their life 

dont behave like a kid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Spring Onion said:


> I do not have an issue whatever you are and neither I have blamed that you are paid or such things. I asked you a simple question if you are a qadyani? if you are then it is of no use to argue with you over Tableghis.


What if iam a Sunni cum wahabi what if iam only a wahbi


----------



## Winchester

Alpha BeeTee said:


> EXACTLY.
> You bomb the hell out of civilizations and then expect the survivors to act sensibly,to not yearn for revenge,to not be manipulated and used,to not reciprocate violence with violence.
> If Muslims were so mad,what were they doing since the last 1400 years when the Quran was revealed till upto 2001.


 
This isn't Afghanistan, Iraq or Syria we are talking about....where you can hide behind the American intervention argument....Bangladesh has never been bombed by the U.S. or the West at any point in its history. 

From Al-Qaeda to ISIS and Turkey to Bangladesh this is just Salafi filth showing their true colors.....what we are witnessing is an attempt at a hostile takeover of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Maira La said:


> This @M_Saint is a crazy Islamist conspiracy theorist. Ignore him.


Crazy Islamist? LOL! Have U ever opened dictionary to find out that the term Islamist doesn't even exist. BTW, islam isn't any ism and I'm not even a practicing Muslim. Just because telling the truth is making me crazy to U? Then who is crazier?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Imran Khan said:


> terrorists handlers will inform them to kill important nationalities like western American Australians so build more pressure on BD . a eu guy can say he is from south africa or somewhere to terrorists . may be any chance of saving themselves



Aray bhai Italian ho k african ye sab hum asians ko foreigners he lagtay hain. The attackers never have any sympathy for anyone whether they are from South Africa or EU. The obvious thing is that the attackers already know they are foreigners the place is frequented with aliens so


----------



## Star Wars

as per isis "their commandos" attacked


----------



## Spring Onion

Mentee said:


> S
> So far your jokers have successfully killed thousands....



My jokers? they are yours not mine. secondly whom they killed are in the open and it is also a fact that claiming every attack is also their habit.


----------



## Loafer

M_Saint said:


> Crazy Islamist? LOL! Have U ever opened dictionary to find out that the term Islamist doesn't even exist. BTW, islam isn't any ism and I'm not even a practicing Muslim. Just because telling the truth is making me crazy to U? Then who is crazier?



If you are not a practising Muslim then what is your purpose in life?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Spring Onion said:


> Imran is right. our SSG do not have a match in the region it is true. Leave Taliban for a moment here. Their training and backers are much more stronger than rag tag attackers in other neighbouring countries



Imran and you take some credit too for good training and jihadi spirit of your LeT boys. 


rag tag attackers in other neighboring countries ?? Oh hello , you send Kasab and Co with satellite phones giving them instruction from safe hideout in Karachi , Pakistan , till the end when you heard the bullet piercing theirs heads . So same true for the Pathankot attacks .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

I used to wonder how these takfiri organizations are popping up in Africa then I came to know tablewghis have managed to penetrate the African jungles n deserts


----------



## Mentee

Manas said:


> Imran and you take some credit too for good training and jihadi spirit of your LeT boys.
> 
> 
> rag tag attackers in other neighboring countries ?? Oh hello , you send Kasab and Co with satellite phones giving them instruction from safe hideout in Karachi , Pakistan , till the end when you heard the bullet piercing theirs heads . So same true for the Pathankot attacks .


Take this shitty point scoring contest to another thread


----------



## Spring Onion

Manas said:


> Imran and you take some credit too for good training and jihadi spirit of your LeT boys.
> 
> 
> rag tag attackers in other neighboring countries ?? Oh hello , you send Kasab and Co with satellite phones giving them instruction from safe hideout in Karachi , Pakistan , till the end when you heard the bullet piercing theirs heads . So same true for the Pathankot attacks .



 Well India should take credit for training first suicide bombers in the WORLD in shape of LTTE terrorists when Taliban were not even in existence so relax take a break.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Naval Commandos SWADS has arrived at the spot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

Wonder Chap said:


> Same way the other group on mission to destroy whole middle east.


Your Bedouin sheiks should be made to squeal like donkeys after what they have done to Deen n Muslim world


----------



## Imran Khan

BDforever said:


> Naval Commandos SWADS has arrived at the spot


navy ? they also came army have no special anti terrorist unit ?


----------



## Manas

Mentee said:


> Take this shitty point scoring contest to another thread


Yaa , tell this to those who started SSG Vs NSG dick measuring contest . 

You know the fact India is 5 to7 times bigger Pakistan .


----------



## Star Wars

https://www.reddit.com/live/x6nlz174eayk/


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> navy ? they also came army have no special anti terrorist unit ?


the best unit has been called. It ranks above all


----------



## Star Wars

*STOP FIGHTING HERE YOU MORONS*


----------



## Anubis

Imran Khan said:


> navy ? they also came army have no special anti terrorist unit ?


SWADS are trained by US SEALS and ROK UDTs....they are as good as they get in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

As per reddit live update, no gun fire for last 1 hour


----------



## Imran Khan

BDforever said:


> the best unit has been called. It ranks above all


ok then lets see bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Spring Onion said:


> Well India should take credit for training first suicide bombers in the WORLD in shape of LTTE terrorists when Taliban were not even in existence so relax take a break.



But they didn't pull the suicide trigger saying jai SriRam .


----------



## Mentee

Wonder Chap said:


> What Iran is doing? because of her support for Shia militia they killed thousands of innocent Muslims.


You ***** what have I to do with Iran


----------



## Windows 10

Imran Khan said:


> but they never fight one week to empty a hotel or 7 days in airbase like indians
> 
> this you called NSG ? don't know who to catch MP5



Your SSG is as good as your English.i am on mobile else I would have shared the link..SSG is number one as your ISI  brought a war from neighbouring country to your country lol


----------



## Imran Khan

Star Wars said:


> *STOP FIGHTING HERE YOU MORONS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Loafer said:


> If you are not a practising Muslim then what is your purpose in life?


Ritualistic practice without understanding its meaning is menaingless to me. And every religion has'em but not all religious people are reasonable, rational. Thus the purpose of my life is to be rational, serve logically .That can be done with or without being a practicing-religious IMO.


----------



## Star Wars

ISIS media group claiming 20 people killed, Either they are bluffing or they are in communication with terrorists live..


----------



## Imran Khan

Star Wars said:


> ISIS media group claiming 20 people killed, Either they are bluffing or they are in communication with terrorists live..


they are idiots claim even commit hit on mars was from isis no body believe them man .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

bdslph said:


> Which country isir made in


Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

One of the terrorist rats have been killed !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Winchester said:


> This isn't Afghanistan, Iraq or Syria we are talking about....where you can hide behind the American intervention argument....Bangladesh has never been bombed by the U.S. or the West at any point in its history.
> 
> From Al-Qaeda to ISIS and Turkey to Bangladesh this is just Salafi filth showing their true colors.....what we are witnessing is an attempt at a hostile takeover of Islam.


The 'root' cause and the recurring factor is the violence initiated by the US.
If the oppressed people can be manipulated,then sympathizers all over the world can be exploited too.


----------



## BDforever

Star Wars said:


> One of the terrorist rats have been killed !!!


might be SWADS has started operation, fking terrorists must be skinned alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Star Wars said:


> One of the terrorist rats have been killed !!!


Where you getting updates from?


----------



## Anubis

Star Wars said:


> One of the terrorist rats have been killed !!!


Where did you get that?


----------



## Mentee

BDforever said:


> might be SWADS has started operation, fking terrorists must be skinned alive


Try to capture one of those mofos alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Anubis said:


> Where did you get that?



https://www.reddit.com/live/x6nlz174eayk/

live updates going on here

This is an intel failure on both India's and Bangladesh's end. 8-10 attackers, well prepared , well equipped and well planned


----------



## Manas

Mentee said:


> Try to capture one of those mofos alive



Had it been in pakista , they would have called all of them as RAW agents by this time .


----------



## Mentee

Alpha BeeTee said:


> The 'root' cause and the recurring factor is the violence initiated by the US.
> If the oppressed people can be manipulated,then sympathizers all over the world can be exploited too.


Your lot should be shipped to the sandy dunes of Saudia krtay rehna apna jihad hmari Jan chordo



Manas said:


> Had it been in pakista , they would have called all of them as RAW agents by this time .


We actually don't follow the hoopla practice of our neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

7-10 militants present told by RAB official to a news channel


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748972095648989184


----------



## Anubis

IS claim of 20 dead might be made up...if 20 hostages died they have run out of hostages...but a hostage called from the inside...he asked the police to stop firing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Anubis said:


> IS claim of 20 dead might be made up...if 20 hostages died they have run out of hostages...but a hostage called from the inside...he asked the police to stop firing.



i Heard there are around 60 hostages there. The guy inside was prolly forced to do so. They want to create as much as a scene as possible.


----------



## Star Wars

As of right now it seems 40+ injured 20 dead


----------



## I M Sikander

Manas said:


> Had it been in pakista , they would have called all of them as RAW agents by this time .



And Indians even put blame on ISI if modi gets constipation.


----------



## Mentee

Wonder Chap said:


> What about who support other groups? they should go to Iran


The terrorists lynching group should come to Pakistan so we could thank them for spanking yazidi takfiris


----------



## Imran Khan

its getting worse need first group of assault should go now inside and face to face them man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748973795356971008

looks like they were waiting for the SWADS...


----------



## Anubis

Star Wars said:


> i Heard there are around 60 hostages there. The guy inside was prolly forced to do so. They want to create as much as a scene as possible.


No...one of the supervisors of the restaurant escaped...he said there were 20 guests...and some staff(including an Italian pizza chef) inside.


----------



## Star Wars

Anubis said:


> No...one of the supervisors of the restaurant escaped...he said there were 20 guests...and some staff(including an Italian pizza chef) inside.



Well..damn...i hope i am wrong about the 20 dead....


----------



## Anubis

Friend reported atleast 30 SWADS operative at the area.

D.B A.C Robiul Islam(2nd officer killed) had a child on the way.


----------



## Star Wars

Anubis said:


> Friend reported atleast 30 SWADS operative at the area.



Hope you can capture one of them alive....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

50 more armored vehicles leave Rajarbagh area.


----------



## kobiraaz

Dear Sheikh hasina please order your Army to start a countrywide operation and kill every terrorists mercilessly. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

Wonder Chap said:


> ooh you believe in good terrorists and bad terrorists and as per you they should be invited here in Pakistan to kill the majority since they don't follow your sect?


You are more dumber than what I thought keep one thing in your thick skull people of Pakistan are 60+ Sunni/suffi and 20%shia both as per your yazidi ideology are kafir n biddati they are not outsiders and living here wth their beliefs for centuries ------your kind is getting killed in the Pak afghan border come n save them



Wonder Chap said:


> @Mentee
> I say lanat to Takfiri, ISIS and all sect based terrorist they should go to hell or to be killed can you say the same for Iranian backed monsters terrorists ?


Who arr those monsters name some group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Now i am hoping certain Bangladeshis will stop whining if extreemists are executed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

kobiraaz said:


> Dear Sheikh hasina please order your Army to start a countrywide operation and kill every terrorists mercilessly. Thank you.


Operation Clean Heart.


----------



## Thunder-17

I hope there weren't any Muslims among the dead and hostages.  Bangladesh has plenty of Hindus, so I'm hopeful it wasn't any Muslims.


----------



## Anubis

Ansar Al Islam(AL Qaueda) has also claimed responsibility.


----------



## Max

can anyone update me? what's going on?


----------



## Anubis

Thunder-17 said:


> I hope there weren't any Muslims among the dead and hostages.  Bangladesh has plenty of Hindus, so I'm hopeful it wasn't any Muslims.


WTF....just leave the forum please.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

Anubis said:


> Ansar Al Islam(AL Qaueda) has also claimed responsibility.


wait few minutes more idiots are opening laptops and computers for claiming it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

What about Rita Katz? Did she claimed responsibility?


----------



## bdslph

CNN confirmed 30 bangldesh navy commandos SWADS has arrived


----------



## Loafer

Thunder-17 said:


> I hope there weren't any Muslims among the dead and hostages.  Bangladesh has plenty of Hindus, so I'm hopeful it wasn't any Muslims.



2 Muslim officers depart to Allah in the name of Allah hu Akbar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

any updates ?


----------



## -xXx-

Thunder-17 said:


> I hope there weren't any Muslims among the dead and hostages.  Bangladesh has plenty of Hindus, so I'm hopeful it wasn't any Muslims.



So you want dead and hostages to be hindu and what you want from attackers? To be muslims?


----------



## Mentee

-xXx- said:


> So you want dead and hostages to be hindu and what you want from attackers? To be muslims?


Choro yar tableghi bacha hain he needs to be admitted to a profound rehab program


----------



## Imran Khan

Maira La said:


> @Thunder-17 just created this account with Pakistani flags to troll this thread. You can sort of guess where he's from.


finally i can die in peace now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -xXx-

Thunder-17 said:


> What is your caste?



What is your sect now and caste before you converted?



Mentee said:


> Choro yar tableghi bacha hain he needs to be admitted to a profound rehab program



Yep, actually shocked to read what he wrote. I must avoid him, he is a aberration on humanity.


----------



## Winchester

I hope the local media isn't dumb enough to show live movement of security forces


----------



## Star Wars

any news on whats going on ?


----------



## fallstuff

Hope the security forces take out the gunmen without the hostages getting harmed.


----------



## Thunder-17

Maira La said:


> @Thunder-17 just created this account with Pakistani flags to troll this thread. You can sort of guess where he's from.


Please check when I registered.


----------



## Anubis

total 35-40 hostages....20 of them foreigners....one Indian girl inside.


----------



## -xXx-

Thunder-17 said:


> I was and am the same. But what are you NOW? NOW...you know this moment. What is your caste? Ashamed of your caste?


----------



## Star Wars

https://www.reddit.com/live/x6nlz174eayk

*"*Tentative reports are coming out that police have made contact with the hostage takers and a dialog is now open.*"*

Some one tell me this shit isn't true

"Several hostages have been rescued: 1 Bangladeshi and 1 Argentinian" as per Reddit live

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

SWADS rescues an Argentine chef from the building next to the cafe.(Assuming mission has started)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Anubis said:


> SWADS rescues an Argentine chef from the building next to the cafe.(Assuming mission has started)



Thats a relief! GO SWADS GO!


----------



## Anubis

Star Wars said:


> https://www.reddit.com/live/x6nlz174eayk
> 
> *"*Tentative reports are coming out that police have made contact with the hostage takers and a dialog is now open.*"*
> 
> Some one tell me this shit isn't true
> 
> "Several hostages have been rescued: 1 Bangladeshi and 1 Argentinian" as per Reddit live


The Bangladeshi is Christian...the Argentine speaks only Spanish....


----------



## Thunder-17

-xXx- said:


>


This guy is so ashamed of his own caste, he is not even telling it.


----------



## fallstuff

just heard something like the police were chasing these gunmen as part of some separate operation. These guys got cornered and then stormed in the restaurant. It makes sense as there were a lot of police just happened to be around.


----------



## Anubis

Star Wars said:


> https://www.reddit.com/live/x6nlz174eayk
> 
> *"*Tentative reports are coming out that police have made contact with the hostage takers and a dialog is now open.*"*
> 
> Some one tell me this shit isn't true
> 
> "Several hostages have been rescued: 1 Bangladeshi and 1 Argentinian" as per Reddit live


Your reddit reporter is a KSP player.


----------



## -xXx-

Thunder-17 said:


> This guy is so ashamed of his own caste, he is not even telling it.



Which caste according to you should be ashamed?


----------



## Allah Akbar

Thunder-17 said:


> I hope there weren't any Muslims among the dead and hostages.  Bangladesh has plenty of Hindus, so I'm hopeful it wasn't any Muslims.


Get the fuq outta here.


----------



## Star Wars

Anubis said:


> The Bangladeshi is Christian...the Argentine speaks only Spanish....



Well, its close to being resolved now... This can/should only end one way



Anubis said:


> Your reddit reporter is a KSP player.



well...its approximatly accurate....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

kobiraaz said:


> Dear Sheikh hasina please order your Army to start a countrywide operation and kill every terrorists mercilessly. Thank you.


Your friends will die .


----------



## Thunder-17

-xXx- said:


> Which caste according to you should be ashamed?


It's blindingly obvious your caste is one of the contenders in the hall of shame.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Yeezy

Apparently 4 policemen have already been killed? Hopefully, the situation is resolved with minimal damage. Islam desperately needs reformation, Muslims have become a menace to this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -xXx-

Thunder-17 said:


> It's blindingly obvious your caste is one of the contenders in the hall of shame.



 

My forefathers use to treat people so badly that they use to convert (like your forefathers). So yes, I am ashamed of my caste and want to say sorry to you.


----------



## Anubis

It is confirm that there are Italians in there.


----------



## Star Wars

Anubis said:


> It is confirm that there are Italians in there.



I think they should simply go in now, extending this is not really going to help...


----------



## -xXx-

Anubis said:


> It is confirm that there are Italians in there.



Is there any sort of negotiations going on or its an all out terror strike meant for lives loss and making some statement?


----------



## Thunder-17

-xXx- said:


> My forefathers use to treat people so badly that they use to convert (like your forefathers). So yes, I am ashamed of my caste and want to say sorry to you.


Lets decide what your forefathers did after you tell your caste. Tell your caste already.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## bdslph

Its only cnn who make totally coverage


----------



## Imran Khan

ok man its reading time now will see morning whats happen tata


----------



## Anubis

-xXx- said:


> Is there any sort of negotiations going on or its an all out terror strike meant for lives loss and making some statement?


No news is being released...reporters have been removed...most them are at the outer periphery of the cordoned area or in the hospitals...they can't report anything new.


----------



## Abingdonboy

I don't want to respond to this sort of nonsense on a thread like this that should be about this tragedy in BD but if you're going to post nonsense then expect to be rebutted.



Imran Khan said:


> but they never fight one week to empty a hotel or 7 days in airbase like indians


1)Pathankot AFB has a 40km perimiter wall with hundreds of buildings that were searched, operations were not offically declared over as per NSG SOPs until the entire base had been swept but the actual fighting only lasted about 12 hours.
2) 26/11 it took 60 hours for ops to be delcared over as per the same SOPs but the last terrorist was killed 20+ hours before that, the NSG cleared 1000s of hotel rooms with 200 operators with no collateral casualties and not a single innocent life was lost once they took over command.

If you want more info then please do learn some truths before spouting of nonsense like this:








Imran Khan said:


> this you called NSG ? don't know who to catch MP5



THIS is the NSG, the best trained and equipped CT unit in the region:


----------



## Star Wars

i hear another hostage has been rescued


----------



## ~Phoenix~

fallstuff said:


> just heard something like the police were chasing these gunmen as part of some separate operation. These guys got cornered and then stormed in the restaurant. It makes sense as there were a lot of police just happened to be around.



Dang


----------



## -xXx-

Anubis said:


> No news is being released...reporters have been removed...most them are at the outer periphery of the cordoned area or in the hospitals...they can't report anything new.



Hope we will get some good news when they start coming out. That's what I can pray. Keep us updated

RIP.


----------



## Green Arrow

Seriously shocking incident. Hope for minimum loss of life.


----------



## Anubis

Pres.Obama observing the situation.-Reuters

Makes me think probably Americans in there.

Police concentrating on the cafe...it has started raining...tv channels are asking its reporters NOT TO REPORT on any upcoming operation.


----------



## kobiraaz

Anubis said:


> Operation Clean Heart.



Yes I remember How Bangladesh got rid of Criminals through that. 

Another one will be not that difficult. However, It is a failure of immense proportion that 10 Ak 47 were teansported in the heart of Dhaka City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Anubis said:


> Pres.Obama observing the situation.-Reuters
> 
> Makes me think probably Americans in there.
> 
> Police concentrating on the cafe...it has started raining...tv channels are asking its reporters NOT TO REPORT on any upcoming operation.



God,just save those innocent hostages...And we'll take "good care" of the terrorists


----------



## cerberus

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't want to respond to this sort of nonsense on a thread like this that should be about this tragedy in BD but if you're going to post nonsense then expect to be rebutted.
> 
> 
> 1)Pathankot AFB has a 40km perimiter wall with hundreds of buildings that were searched, operations were not offically declared over as per NSG SOPs until the entire base had been swept but the actual fighting only lasted about 12 hours.
> 2) 26/11 it took 60 hours for ops to be delcared over as per the same SOPs but the last terrorist was killed 20+ hours before that, the NSG cleared 1000s of hotel rooms with 200 operators with no collateral casualties and not a single innocent life was lost once they took over command.
> 
> If you want more info then please do learn some truths before spouting of nonsense like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is the NSG, the best trained and equipped CT unit in the region:



@Abingdonboy you took the bate


----------



## Abingdonboy

cerberus said:


> @Abingdonboy you took the bate


Lies cannot go unchallenged.


----------



## war&peace

*Bangladesh hostage crisis: At least 2 killed as ISIS gunmen storm capital's diplomatic quarter*
Published time: 1 Jul, 2016 17:21Edited time: 1 Jul, 2016 21:14
Get short URL





Bangladeshi security personnel stand guard after gunmen stormed a restaurant in Dhaka's high-security diplomatic district early on July 2, 2016. © STR / AFP 

Islamic state has claimed responsibility for the attack on a restaurant in the diplomatic quarter of the Bangladeshi capital of Dhaka on Friday. At least two policemen have reportedly died, and dozens of people are being held hostage.
Islamic State has claimed responsibility for the attack, Reuters said, citing the terrorist group’s propaganda website Amaq. The number of casualties, Amaq claims, stands at more than 20. However, the information hasn’t yet been officially confirmed.

Four police officers have died, while the gunmen are holding approximately 40 hostages, including at least one Westerner, NBC News reported, citing Assistant Superintendent Fazle-e-Elahi. According to local media, two officers have been killed.

Reports of shooting and hostage situation in Gulshan 2, Dhaka. Please shelter in place and monitor news.

— U.S. Embassy Dhaka (@usembassydhaka) July 1, 2016
There are _“reports of shooting and hostage situation,”_ the US embassy in Bangladesh has tweeted.

Bangladeshi police exchanged fire with armed men at a Dhaka restaurant popular with foreigners, Reuters reported.

Bangladesh’s authorities are trying to persuade the attackers to release the hostages, the Times of India reports.

All TV networks across Bangladesh have stopped live coverage at the request of police, local media websites report.

Media outlets have been requested not to publish the names or nationalities of probable hostages for their safety.

Media should refrain from identifying nationalities/identities of probable hostages in context of #Dhaka for their safety. Please RT & tag

— Rajyavardhan Rathore (@Ra_THORe) July 1, 2016
“_We heard the shooting noise and blasting bombs… It is quiet now,”_ a witness who lives a kilometer from the restaurant told RT.

“_I’m particularly worried about what is going to happen in the next hours…_” the man said, adding that he doesn’t know what actions local authorities are taking and he is concerned that if police try to catch the attackers, it may lead to more bloodshed.

.@statedeptspox Kirby provides update on apparent hostage situation in #Dhaka, #Bangladeshhttps://t.co/CgwWuU2aUl

— Department of State (@StateDept) July 1, 2016
The attack was carried out by a group of at least nine people, according to local media. They entered the restaurant at around 9:20pm local time and reportedly opened fire and set off explosions.

One of the attackers was armed with a sword, the others carried guns, an employee of a nearby café told RT. He estimated the number of hostages as at least 30.

A kitchen worker who managed to escape the building said the attackers chanted “Allahu Akbar.”

_“They blasted several crude bombs, causing wide-scale panic among everyone. I managed to flee during this confusion,”_ he said, according to The Daily Star, a Bangladeshi English-language newspaper. The paper puts the number of injuries at 30.

#LiveUpdate:Hostage situation, shooting at #Gulshanhttps://t.co/daefzvfceW#Bangladesh#HoletArtisanBakerypic.twitter.com/4CDPp9YzHs

— DhakaTribune (@DhakaTribune) July 1, 2016
Police have cordoned off the site and are now planning a rescue operation, a police chief told Reuters.

The targeted area of Gulshan is a neighborhood in the capital city of Dhaka that hosts many nongovernmental organizations and embassies, including that of the US.

_“This is a very serious diplomatic area, there are many embassies, including the delegation of the European Union, the French embassy, the Dutch embassy and the Russian embassy,”_ Syed Ishtiak Reza, the director of Ekattor TV, a leading satellite television channel in Bangladesh, said in an interview with RT.

The same-style attack took place in November 2015 when Al-Qaeda militants attacked the Radisson Blu hotel in Bamako, Mali, leaving 22 civilians dead. Five terrorists were killed as a result of a 10-hour siege.


----------



## Star Wars

9 gunmen inside the building


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Guys,argue about ur religious bla bla later...


----------



## Major Sam

http://www.freeintertv.com/view/id-936/1-1-2-1?chname=ndtv&findch=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

1 Argentine and 1 Bangladeshi were picked up or rescued by Police from the front of the restaurant


----------



## terry5

Yeezy said:


> Apparently 4 policemen have already been killed? Hopefully, the situation is resolved with minimal damage. Islam desperately needs reformation, Muslims have become a menace to this world.



were the 4 dead policemen muslims ?


----------



## Major Sam




----------



## Anubis

CONTACT ESTABLISHED WITH TERRORISTS.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

C'mon,SWADS! I expected these so-called-OneOfTheBestSFs to wipe those terrorists from existence.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bangladeshi commandos ;















The police commandos look better equipped than the army?


----------



## Anubis

7 Italians inside.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bangladeshi commandos ;
> 
> View attachment 315241
> View attachment 315242
> View attachment 315243
> View attachment 315244
> 
> 
> The police commandos look better equipped than the army?


Thats BGB(Border Guard)...the last one is Black uniform is RAB(Law enforcement)...none of them are commandos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anubis said:


> 7 Italians inside.
> 
> 
> Thats BGB(Border Guard)...the last one is Black uniform is RAB(Law enforcement)...none of them are commandos!



RAB are your police/paramilitary commandos .. Notoriously called death squads by media.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapid_Action_Battalion


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

I think no one 'actually' knows how many gunmen are inside,how many hostages,how many rescued,how many killed/injured..
All I see is tens of different sources givings differing figures.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

OMG,I'm hearing in the news that 20 died


----------



## Anubis

Terrorists have made their Demands:

JMB leader, Khaled Saifuddin, has to be freed.
They have to be given safe passage out of the area.
It should be acknowledged that this attack is to establish Islam.


----------



## Major Sam

just now
Three demands have been given for the safe return of the hostages (rough translations):

JMB leader, Khaled Saifuddin, has to be freed.
They have to be given safe passage out of the area.
It should be acknowledged that this attack is to establish Islam.
/u/KerbalGoBoom
a minute ago
From Dhaka tribune: 3:58am- Our correspondent witnessed a young man was being carried out by RAB members from the building. He appreared to have sustained serious injuries. His identity could not be immediately confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> RAB are your police/paramilitary commandos .. Notoriously called death squads by media.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapid_Action_Battalion



Rab are not commandos. They have police, Ansars (less trained than police) , Air Army Navy officers. None are commandos. They are elite force designed to act fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Major Sam said:


> just now
> Three demands have been given for the safe return of the hostages (rough translations):
> JMB leader, Khaled Saifuddin, has to be freed.
> They have to be given safe passage out of the area.
> It should be acknowledged that this attack is to establish Islam.
> /u/KerbalGoBoom
> a minute ago
> From Dhaka tribune: 3:58am- Our correspondent witnessed a young man was being carried out by RAB members from the building. He appreared to have sustained serious injuries. His identity could not be immediately confirmed.


Fukers think they are establishing Islam by killing innocents..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

JMB is al-qaueda affiliate...why would IS send people to free JMB operatives?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kobiraaz said:


> Rab are not commandos. They have police, Ansars (less trained than police) , Air Army Navy officers. None are commandos. They are elite force designed to act fast.


So what are you police commandos called? Or do you have special CTUs like Pakistan since your military structure is still based on the PA pattern..

Who is conducting operations? Police commandos (what are the called) or Army SF (again what are they called).


----------



## Major Sam

Anubis said:


> JMB is al-qaueda affiliate...why would IS send people to free JMB operatives?


May b just playing around by making others confused.

i didnt get it even if they will b freed govt. can apprehend them again. So what benefit they will get with these demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

The last wounded guy carried out was a suspect.


----------



## shah1398

Anubis said:


> It should be acknowledged that this attack is to establish Islam.



BS. Not happening even in their dreams.



Anubis said:


> The last wounded guy carried out was a suspect.



Plz give us the current situation if have from any reliable source. Has any of the scums been taken out yet? Has anyone claimed responsibility as of yet and who is now spearheading the mission right now?


----------



## monitor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So what are you police commandos called? Or do you have special CTUs like Pakistan since your military structure is still based on the PA pattern..
> 
> Who is conducting operations? Police commandos (what are the called) or Army SF (again what are they called).




Our police special team is called swat team. Army commandos known as para comando battalion. 



Anubis said:


> Terrorists have made their Demands:
> 
> JMB leader, Khaled Saifuddin, has to be freed.
> They have to be given safe passage out of the area.
> It should be acknowledged that this attack is to establish Islam.



1 2 can done for sake of saving life of innocent. 3 has nothing remotely realeted establishing Islam.


----------



## GiannKall

What else do they want? Global disarmament ? Doesnt matter. They all are going to end up dead. The question is whether more casualties are going to happen


----------



## Anubis

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So what are you police commandos called? Or do you have special CTUs like Pakistan since your military structure is still based on the PA pattern..
> 
> Who is conducting operations? Police commandos (what are the called) or Army SF (again what are they called).


SWAT...the operation is being conducted by an unreported army team...Police SWAT...and NAVY SWADS...the reports mention a "combined force" working on releasing the hostage.



monitor said:


> Our police special team is called swat team. Army commandos known as para comando battalion.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 2 can done for sake of saving life of innocent. 3 has nothing remotely realeted establishing Islam.


From what I gather is they will accept all of them and when they finally get out...they will kill all of them.


----------



## GiannKall

Anubis said:


> JMB is al-qaueda affiliate...why would IS send people to free JMB operatives?



Al Qaeda and ISIS do not exist. They are invention of western propaganda to justify intervention to muslim countries. JMB is just a local radical organization


----------



## Anubis

reddit reports loud sounds in the restaurant...either they are executing the hostages or they are being executed.


----------



## kobiraaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So what are you police commandos called? Or do you have special CTUs like Pakistan since your military structure is still based on the PA pattern..
> 
> Who is conducting operations? Police commandos (what are the called) or Army SF (again what are they called).



I think Police Commandos are called SWAT


----------



## shah1398

warrantofficer said:


> Get the fuq outta here.



Just pay a damn here Bro. There are lot other important things right now to look into. U can see he is trolling with fake insignia.


----------



## kobiraaz

The holey Artisan restaurant which was attacked..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

An Indian news site reporting India sending it's special force to Bangladesh.


----------



## Anubis

Inside news....terrorists plan to die tonight.

Sri Lankans among hostages

Reporters moved 4 km away.

IS link not confirm-US State dept

3 gunshots heard inside

7 Italians inside.

ATN News reports a chef is standing on the roof of the cafe.


----------



## bongbang

Anubis said:


> JMB is al-qaueda affiliate...why would IS send people to free JMB operatives?



Earlier Dabiq edition by IS briefly praised JMB and said they are only working for Islam in BD for long time.



Anubis said:


> Reporters moved 4 km away.



Reporters are stopped from live telecasting following Mumbai terror attack model. Terrorists were getting direction from somewhere else observing the live telecasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

monitor said:


> An Indian news site reporting India sending it's special force to Bangladesh.



You have a link on that. Many on social media speculating that this is an Indian false flag.


----------



## Red Wolf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748987779929903104
Stay strong, Bangladesh.


----------



## GiannKall

Red Wolf said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748987779929903104
> Stay strong, Bangladesh.



Ahhhh yes. The infamous SITE intel group that is based on Israel. Spreading rumors as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> You have a link on that. Many on social media speculating that this is an Indian false flag.


Many on social media also claim that Nasa is hiding an alien civilization on Mars....many of them speculate that we have never gone to space because we wouldn't survive the van allen belt radiation...and many others speculate that the earth is actually flat...do you have any concrete evidence or any convincing reason to think that this is a false flag carried out by India?



Red Wolf said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748987779929903104
> Stay strong, Bangladesh.


Al Qaueda also claimed responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

MBI Munshi said:


> You have a link on that. Many on social media speculating that this is an Indian false flag.



Could be RAW crusader 100 you warned us of a few years ago.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Both ISIS and Ansar-ul-Islam are claiming responsibility for the attack which suggests this might be a false flag operation. The Indian media appeared to have a lot of information about the attack which was completely unknown in Dhaka. How is that possible?



Anubis said:


> Many on social media also claim that Nasa is hiding an alien civilization on Mars....many of them speculate that we have never gone to space because we wouldn't survive the van allen belt radiation...and many others speculate that the earth is actually flat...do you have any concrete evidence or any convincing reason to think that this is a false flag carried out by India?
> 
> 
> Al Qaueda also claimed responsibility.



If there was evidence and proof left behind by RAW they would not be a particularly good intelligence agency but one can certainly speculate on the circumstantial evidence available. If one did not speculate on circumstantial evidence the great scientists would not have made their discoveries later on.


----------



## fsayed

@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s

@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA 

@GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA 
http://m.timesofindia.com/world/2-k...gners-among-hostages/articleshow/53014940.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Red Wolf

GiannKall said:


> Ahhhh yes. The infamous SITE intel group that is based on Israel. Spreading rumors as usual




*Mic*:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748966992103608320
*New York Times*:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748996216407621632

The source for all these tweets is Amaq, a news agency operated by ISIS. However, you're correct in that there has been no independent conformation of ISIS claim.


----------



## fsayed

Shame on attacker I condemned this shameful act of attacking innocent people's and that too in the month of Ramadan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> Both ISIS and Ansar-ul-Islam are claiming responsibility for the attack which suggests this might be a false flag operation. The Indian media appeared to have a lot of information about the attack which was completely unknown in Dhaka. How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> If there was evidence and proof left behind by RAW they would not be a particularly good intelligence agency but one can certainly speculate on the circumstantial evidence available. If one did not speculate on circumstantial evidence the great scientists would not have made their discoveries later on.


Orlando attack was also claimed by both organizations....Ramna Botomul bombing was claimed by both JMB and HUJI...if you look at the history terrorist attacks it is not very uncommon for multiple organizations to claim responsibility...so no both ISIS and Al-Qaueda claiming this attack does not suggest that this is a false flag operation....it only suggests that atleast one of them is lying...and what circumstantial evidence is there to suggest that specifically RAW did it? Even if we do establish the fact that it was a false flag you still have most of your work left proving that RAW and not ISI or CIA or Mossad or the Burmese or our very own military did not do it.(You can 'speculate' and come with motives for everyone).

Update:
Indians ans Japanese among hostages.


----------



## Red Wolf

*Japanese may be among hostages held at gunpoint in Dhaka cafe: Gov't*

*Source*: The Mainichi (Japan)


----------



## Butchcassidy

International jihad finally reaches BD. Thats sad


----------



## bluesky

*Bangladesh commandos ‘ready’ to launch assault to free hostages*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-07-02 06:09:33.0 BdST Updated: 2016-07-02 06:30:20.0 BdST











PreviousNext
*Security forces are preparing for an assault to free hostages from gunmen who are laying siege to a restaurant at Gulshan while efforts to negotiate a peaceful end to the crisis are ongoing.*






The security forces have taken position amidst rain.

The unprecedented hostage crisis in Bangladesh unravelled after heavily armed men fired shots and detonated explosives to enter Holey Artisan Bakery inside Dhaka’s diplomatic zone.

Naval commandos have been called in to join personnel from the police, Rapid Action Battalion, Borders Guard Bangladesh for a possible raid, said bdnews24.com Chief Crime Correspondent Liton Haider, who is at the site.

Army soldiers have also been mobilised there.

The heads of security forces held talks with top policymakers after the situation remained unsolved throughout the night, bdnews24.com correspondent for Prime Minister’s Office Sumon Mahbub has confirmed. 

People who have escaped unscathed from the building have said there were about 20 trapped inside including foreign nationals who frequented the restaurant.

There were armoured vehicles lining the street of the posh district, besides fire trucks and vehicles from the power board.

“The preparations suggest that they might move into the restaurant. They were preparing techniques to approach the site,” said Haidar. 

OC Md Salauddin of Banani Police Station and Detective Branch Assistant Commissioner Robiul Islam have died of injuries sustained earlier on Friday night.

The attackers, eight to ten men carrying knives and guns, threw grenades at law enforcers when they tried to enter the restaurant.

Massive security forces have been mobilised in the area with frequent checkposts in most turns at Gulshan and Banani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Operation to be launched shortly.

REUTERS: ISIS has posted photos it claims to be dead foreigners who were at the cafe. We have seen the photos and they both appear to be inside of the bakery and authentic; we will not be sharing them


----------



## bluesky

*Two policemen killed as gunmen hold hostages in Bangladesh restaurant attack*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-07-02 00:13:26.0 BdST Updated: 2016-07-02 04:37:07.0 BdST











PreviousNext
*Gunmen are holding several hostages inside a posh restaurant in Gulshan after they stormed in firing shots and detonating explosives in the biggest terror attack yet in Bangladesh.*


Law enforcers sealed off the sensitive zone in capital Dhaka soon after the raid that began around 9pm Friday. 

The siege of the restaurant came barely 15 hours after a Hindu priest was hacked to death at Jhenaidah - the latest among religious minorities killed by machete-wielding assailants who have also murdered seculars, bloggers, foreigners, and gay-rights activists.

Witnesses said at least eight men, armed with knives and guns, shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ as they blasted their way into the Spanish food restaurant Holey Artisan Bakery and O Kitchen, frequented by foreigners.

Police have confirmed that Md Salauddin, Officer-in-Charge (OC) of Banani Police Station, died after he was injured at the site of the attack, which follows a series of killings involving suspected militants.

Detective Branch Assistant Commissioner Robiul Islam was also killed in the exchange of gunfire with the terrorists.

The attackers hurled grenades at the security men when they attempted to enter the cafe.

At least 25 injured, including security personnel, are being treated at different hospitals. 

A Reuters report quotes Amaq News Agency, mouthpiece of the so-called Islamic State, as claiming the attackers, acting on behalf of the terror group, have killed 20 people inside the Gulshan-2 restaurant.

The siege was continuing when Benazir Ahmed, chief of the Rapid Action Battalion, briefed anxious reporters at around 11pm.

He said security officials were trying to initiate negotiations with the hostage takers to make sure the crisis was resolved peacefully. However, he did not say who the suspected attackers were. 

Sumon Reza, who claimed to be the restaurant’s manager, said there had been around 20 people, including foreign nationals, inside the restaurant when a loud blast was heard.

“Some hid under the tables, others ran to the roof. I ran up to the roof and jumped out to escape,” he said. 

He said several restaurant employees were inside. “We’re calling them on their mobile phones but they aren’t picking up the calls or are cutting off our calls.”

The owner of the Spanish cafe told CNN that 20 people were being held hostage inside.

A waiter trapped inside is said to have called his father, telling him that several people were lying dead inside the restaurant before he got disconnected.

But there has been no official confirmation of the report.

The RAB chief said security officials were talking to employees who had managed to flee the attackers.

“We will talk and resolve this (crisis),” he said.

Meanwhile, a US State Department spokesperson said at a press briefing in Washington that the situation in Dhaka was “very fluid, very live.”

He added that it was too early to say who was involved in the hostage situation or what the motivation might be.

In Gulshan-2, security personnel were seen waving away television reporters crowding the cordon formed by the agencies.

They encircled the RAB chief, who asked them to calm down and immediately turn off live broadcast from the site.

“I’m asking you to consider the national issue at hand and stop instant updates and broadcast. As you know, a lot of people are now sitting in front of their televisions.

“So for the sake of those who are trapped inside the restaurant, please stop televising this at once. We want to talk to those who are inside.

"We’ve come to learn that it’s a Spanish food restaurant, with a bakery next to it.”

When a reporter asked about operation details, the RAB chief replied, “I can’t answer that question for same the reason we are requesting you to stop live updates, for the sake of the national issue.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

I have seen the photos....they are real...multiple dead bodies :-(


----------



## Desertfalcon

News here is that the security forces on the scene say they will storm at daylight which I'm praying they didn't actually say to reporters. It's not like the terrorist have cell phones, mobile devices, internet access! 

Why do I think the terrorist are waiting to be stormed so they can kill the maximum number of people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

Seems navy sent their SWADS commando team. Saw one of their fast response boat moving there. Will be operating in Gulshan lake close to that restaurant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Maira La said:


> Can you share the link? Maybe it's fake.


No they are very real.
GRAPHIC IMAGES WARNING.
https://twitter.com/NEWSxJUNKIE



Desertfalcon said:


> News here is that the security forces on the scene say they will storm at daylight which I'm praying they didn't actually say to reporters. It's not like the terrorist have cell phones, mobile devices, internet access!
> 
> Why do I think the terrorist are waiting to be stormed so they can kill the maximum number of people?


Terrorists have killed atleast 5 people(photos).....they have internet access....they could not have sent photos to IS if they didn't...I think the claim that they have killed 20 people isn't false.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GiannKall

Killing and taking selfies with the dead bodies is sick. Its a pattern lately unfortunately. Hope they kill them before they make more damage


----------



## Khan_21

The more time BD forces take , more its dangerous for the hostages. This operation should have been finished by now. Allowing the attackers hours after hours with hostages will cause maximum casualities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

I think it is proven beyond doubt that ISIS is infact responsible for the attack.


----------



## monitor

MBI Munshi said:


> You have a link on that. Many on social media speculating that this is an Indian false flag.


http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225066


----------



## bongbang

Anubis said:


> No they are very real.
> GRAPHIC IMAGES WARNING.
> https://twitter.com/NEWSxJUNKIE



Seems like they were killed as they entered in the restaurant at the very beginning. I hope some killers are taken out alive so their links can be revealed clearly.


----------



## Anubis

bongbang said:


> Seems like they were killed as they entered in the restaurant at the very beginning. I hope some killers are taken out alive so their links can be revealed clearly.


Well if they would go through all the trouble to take photos and send them to Amaq it can be concluded that it was infact IS....what we need to find is who gave them weapons money and training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

monitor said:


> http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225066



Is India really sending special forces to BD? If yes then did BD Govt specifically ask for them?


----------



## BDforever

Army Para Comando has arrived, operation started.
Heavy fire fight is going on


----------



## shah1398

This forewarning is more than enough to make things worse for the hostages.

"*Dhaka police prepare to storm restaurant at dawn as Islamic State claim 24 dead in attack on diplomatic quarter of Bangladeshi capital*"

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...rant-in-diplomatic-quarter-of-bangladeshi-ca/


----------



## Red Wolf

*RAID HAS COMMENCED. Sniper fire reported. More homemade grenades reported. At least one LEO is down.*


----------



## shah1398

BDforever said:


> *Army Para Comando* has arrived, operation started.



Do they specialize in this kind of warfare? Good Luck to them in any case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Red Wolf said:


> *RAID HAS COMMENCED. Sniper fire reported. More homemade grenades reported. At least one LEO is down.*


what is LEO ?


----------



## Red Wolf

*BREAKING* Bangladesh security forces storm hostage restaurant: official - @AFP


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BDforever said:


> what is LEO ?


Law enforcement officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Wolf

*Security forces begin offensive to end hostage crisis*

*Source*: The Daily Star


----------



## bongbang

Army commandos leading the operation. Some BTR 80 APCs moved in.


----------



## Saiful Islam

Thunder-17 said:


> I hope there weren't any Muslims among the dead and hostages.  Bangladesh has plenty of Hindus, so I'm hopeful it wasn't any Muslims.



Out of every 100 Bangladeshis you can be certain they are all Muslim. Are you a retard? Bangladesh Hindu pop is around 10-15 mill and the only sizeable minority against a 150 mill Muslim pop.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> Orlando attack was also claimed by both organizations....Ramna Botomul bombing was claimed by both JMB and HUJI...if you look at the history terrorist attacks it is not very uncommon for multiple organizations to claim responsibility...so no both ISIS and Al-Qaueda claiming this attack does not suggest that this is a false flag operation....it only suggests that atleast one of them is lying...and what circumstantial evidence is there to suggest that specifically RAW did it? Even if we do establish the fact that it was a false flag you still have most of your work left proving that RAW and not ISI or CIA or Mossad or the Burmese or our very own military did not do it.(You can 'speculate' and come with motives for everyone).
> 
> Update:
> Indians ans Japanese among hostages.



Why assume only one is lying. Both could be lying keeping open the possibility of RAW.

Qamrul Islam

এখন থেকে ৭ ঘন্টা আগে ভারতীয়রা লিখেছে- ভারতের নিরাপত্তা উপদেষ্টা অজিত দোভালের কন্ট্রোলে আছে সব। ভারতীয় কমান্ডোরা নেমেছে বাংলাদেশে। আরো ২ প্লাটুন বাড়তি বাহিনী কোলকাতা থেকে আসার জন্য বিশেষ বিমান প্রস্তুত। এরা নাকি আইএসএইর সুইসাইড বোম্বার! এমনকি বাংলাদেশে সেনা অভ্যুত্থান হওয়ার সম্ভাবনা আছে, সেটা দমানোর জন্য ভারতীয় মিলিটারী তৈরী আছে।
বুঝে নিন প্লানটা দাদাদের এবং কত গভীর!


----------



## Red Wolf

"Our commandos have stormed into the restaurant. Intense gunfighting on," Mizanur Rahman Bhuiyan, a deputy director at the Rapid Action Battalion force, told Reuters.


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> Why assume only one is lying. Both could be lying keeping open the possibility of RAW.
> 
> Qamrul Islam
> 
> এখন থেকে ৭ ঘন্টা আগে ভারতীয়রা লিখেছে- ভারতের নিরাপত্তা উপদেষ্টা অজিত দোভালের কন্ট্রোলে আছে সব। ভারতীয় কমান্ডোরা নেমেছে বাংলাদেশে। আরো ২ প্লাটুন বাড়তি বাহিনী কোলকাতা থেকে আসার জন্য বিশেষ বিমান প্রস্তুত। এরা নাকি আইএসএইর সুইসাইড বোম্বার! এমনকি বাংলাদেশে সেনা অভ্যুত্থান হওয়ার সম্ভাবনা আছে, সেটা দমানোর জন্য ভারতীয় মিলিটারী তৈরী আছে।
> বুঝে নিন প্লানটা দাদাদের এবং কত গভীর!


Pointless argument now...Amaq already released images from inside the cafe..proving the militants are in direct contact with IS....and a random guy's facebook status does not prove shit...I can post about how Saudi Arabia is sending its army and they are having a meeting at MBI Mnshi's house. You are lawyer...would the stuff you post here ever be accepted in a court of law...if not stop using them as evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hope the casualties are minimal but since a lot of time was given to these bastards .. (If they are there to die--- and not just keeping hostages for release of their people) I doubt anyone would be alive..

Atheist that's the modus operandi of these cunts that we have seen.. Kill everyone and die or blast themselves when surrounded or have no chance to escape security forces or no civilian left..


----------



## bdslph

This is sad
But a operation should take few minutes only


----------



## Anubis

bdslph said:


> This is sad
> But a operation should take few minutes only


If you go all guns blazing then yes it won't take much time...but you have to keep the hostages that are still alive safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Wolf

BANGLADESH POLICE SAY MORE THAN 100 COMMANDOS FIGHTING GUNMEN AT DHAKA RESTAURANT TO FREE HOSTAGES, GUNMEN RETALIATING

*REUTERS*


----------



## Anubis

OPERATION OVER...doctors going in with ambulances.


----------



## Mrc

Anubis said:


> OPERATION OVER...doctors going in with ambulances.




that was fast.... good going Bangladesh...


----------



## bdslph

All military should be deploy sweep the whole country
Get all terrorist and excute them 

No political killings pls



Anubis said:


> OPERATION OVER...doctors going in with ambulances.



Yes tats what i am talking abt thats fast


----------



## Anubis

Mrc said:


> that was fast.... good going Bangladesh...


Well they outnumbered the terrorists 10 to 1...so

COAS on site.


----------



## Red Wolf

08:20am- Several persons including a foreigner rescued from the restaurant, says Mizanur Rahman, assistant director of RAB (legal and media wing) . They are being taken to a hospital.

-Dhaka Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> Pointless argument now...Amaq already released images from inside the cafe..proving the militants are in direct contact with IS....and a random guy's facebook status does not prove shit...I can post about how Saudi Arabia is sending its army and they are having a meeting at MBI Mnshi's house. You are lawyer...would the stuff you post here ever be accepted in a court of law...if not stop using them as evidence.



Not a court of law but intelligence experts are poring over this evidence all over the world ... Such things never reach a court of law ... So where are the images from inside the cafe? Some screenshots please ...


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> Not a court of law but intelligence experts are poring over this evidence all over the world ... Such things never reach a court of law ... So where are the images from inside the cafe? Some screenshots please ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749043432212066304


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749043432212066304



Then why is the Daily Ittefaq and the Dhaka Tribune still refuting ISIS claim ... Both are pro-AL and pro-Indian. They seem to much prefer the Al Qaeda claim.


----------



## Anubis

One of the terrorists...a British Bengali



MBI Munshi said:


> Then why is the Daily Ittefaq and the Dhaka Tribune still refuting ISIS claim ... Both are pro-AL and pro-Indian. They seem to much prefer the Al Qaeda claim.


All Bangladeshi news agencies are declining the connection...but the connection is obvious.


----------



## EasyNow

Anubis said:


> View attachment 315254
> 
> 
> One of the terrorists...a British Bengali
> 
> 
> All Bangladeshi news agencies are declining the connection...but the connection is obvious.



Piece of trash. The radicalisation of British Bangali Muslims has been an issue for a long time and it will take a long time to solve, as they have laid their seeds into Bangladesh over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

I standby with Bengali members on this forum and condemn this cowardly act terrorism. My prayers for safety of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saiful Islam

Anubis said:


> View attachment 315254
> 
> 
> One of the terrorists...a British Bengali
> 
> 
> All Bangladeshi news agencies are declining the connection...but the connection is obvious.


This man died in battlefield 2-3 years ago. What is the relevancy to the Gulshan attack?


----------



## EasyNow

MBI Munshi said:


> Then why is the Daily Ittefaq and the Dhaka Tribune still refuting ISIS claim ... Both are pro-AL and pro-Indian. They seem to much prefer the Al Qaeda claim.





MBI Munshi said:


> Then why is the Daily Ittefaq and the Dhaka Tribune still refuting ISIS claim ... Both are pro-AL and pro-Indian. They seem to much prefer the Al Qaeda claim.



Mr think tank, please stop trolling the thread with your ridiculous and highly predictable conspiracy theories. 

If you knew anything about the ground realities within the British Bangali community, you'd know that support for terror is an open secret.


----------



## Saiful Islam

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Piece of trash. The radicalisation of British Bangali Muslims has been an issue for a long time and it will take a long time to solve, as they have laid their seeds into Bangladesh over the years.



Stop lying to yourself. Youth have no interest in BD whatsoever. It's a cesspit to them frankly


----------



## Signalian

Anubis said:


> OPERATION OVER...doctors going in with ambulances.


Congratulations, A job well done by Bengali Forces.


----------



## Anubis

Saiful Islam said:


> This man died in battlefield 2-3 years ago. What is the relevancy to the Gulshan attack?


Amaq is publishing him as the martyr of Gulshan...I also just found out that he died already.


----------



## Green Arrow

MBI Munshi said:


> Why assume only one is lying. Both could be lying keeping open the possibility of RAW.
> 
> Qamrul Islam
> 
> এখন থেকে ৭ ঘন্টা আগে ভারতীয়রা লিখেছে- ভারতের নিরাপত্তা উপদেষ্টা অজিত দোভালের কন্ট্রোলে আছে সব। ভারতীয় কমান্ডোরা নেমেছে বাংলাদেশে। আরো ২ প্লাটুন বাড়তি বাহিনী কোলকাতা থেকে আসার জন্য বিশেষ বিমান প্রস্তুত। এরা নাকি আইএসএইর সুইসাইড বোম্বার! এমনকি বাংলাদেশে সেনা অভ্যুত্থান হওয়ার সম্ভাবনা আছে, সেটা দমানোর জন্য ভারতীয় মিলিটারী তৈরী আছে।
> বুঝে নিন প্লানটা দাদাদের এবং কত গভীর!



Is there any chance of military coup as written in this tweet ?


----------



## EasyNow

Saiful Islam said:


> Stop lying to yourself. Youth have no interest in BD whatsoever. It's a cesspit to them frankly



Yes genius, this guy was living in the north pole I suppose:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...of-recruiting-jihadists-to-fight-9762294.html


That said the Jaman guy has been reported dead a while. But the British connection is alive and well. If you don't want to believe the plain truth don't comment on it.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Mr think tank, please stop trolling the thread with your ridiculous and highly predictable conspiracy theories.
> 
> If you knew anything about the ground realities within the British Bangali community, you'd know that support for terror is an open secret.



I have not posted any theories. I am merely stating what the reports from those news agencies are putting out.


----------



## Saiful Islam

this is not In the name of my religion. Call them whatever else you want but by no means do they represent Islam as Muslims are not cowards.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Green Arrow said:


> Is there any chance of military coup as written in this tweet ?



Some Indian analysts have expressed anger with the present COAS and some remarks he made when a senior Chinese military official visited the country ...


----------



## Saiful Islam

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Yes genius, this guy was living in the north pole I suppose:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...of-recruiting-jihadists-to-fight-9762294.html
> 
> 
> That said the Jaman guy has been reported dead a while. But the briti5connection is alive and well. If you don't want to believe the plain truth don't comment on it.



We will see in the coming days.


----------



## EasyNow

MBI Munshi said:


> I have not posted any theories. I am merely stating what the reports from those news agencies are putting out.



You have also been quoting social media, which have no credibility, to suggest a false flag.

Anyway let's focus on the sad matter at hand.


----------



## Anubis

Total 6 people rescued alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Anubis said:


> Total 6 people rescued alive.


rest of all are dead ? ! ! !


----------



## bdslph

5 terrorist dead 1 captured 2 unaccounted for


----------



## Anubis

BDforever said:


> rest of all are dead ? ! ! !


Some sources say 13 rescued....we have seen photos of atlesat 5 dead...so when IS claimed 20 dead it might have been true.



bdslph said:


> 5 terrorist dead 1 captured 2 unaccounted for


Dafuq...they escaped?


----------



## Red Wolf

*Islamic State claim 24 dead in attack on diplomatic quarter of Bangladeshi capital*

*Source: Telegraph*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Seems like 8 to 10 rescused hostage police said in bbc


----------



## Anubis

10 rescued including 2 foreigners-Reuters.


----------



## bluesky

*Bangladesh commandos storm Gulshan restaurant, five hostages freed: Witnesses*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com















*Commandos have launched an assault to end the 11-hour-long hostage crisis at a cafe in Dhaka’s diplomatic zone Gulshan.*


Gunshots and explosions rocked Gulshan during the raid on Saturday morning after gunmen stormed the Spanish restaurant on Friday.

Witnesses said they saw five hostages rescued.

"Our commandos have stormed into the restaurant. Intense gunfighting on," Mizanur Rahman Bhuiyan, a deputy director of RAB*,* told Reuters.

*More to follow*


----------



## Red Wolf

*Six people rescued from Holey Artisan Bakery. Five women and one child among the six rescued.*

*Source*: DNA India


----------



## bdslph

Japan confirm 12 hostages rescused 
Reuter and bbc



Anubis said:


> Some sources say 13 rescued....we have seen photos of atlesat 5 dead...so when IS claimed 20 dead it might have been true.
> 
> 
> Dafuq...they escaped?



I dnt knw i am worried abt the 2 unaccounted terrorist


----------



## bluesky

07:39 AM, July 02, 2016 / LAST MODIFIED: 09:26 AM, July 02, 2016
*13 rescued as commandos push to end hostage crisis*






An army armoured vehicle moves along a street as police stormed the Holey Artisan restaurant after gunmen attacked it and took hostages early on Saturday in Dhaka, Bangladesh in this still frame taken from live video July 2, 2016. Photo: Reuters

Star Online Report

Security forces have launched an offensive to end an unprecedented hostage crisis at a restaurant in the diplomatic zone of Bangladesh capital, Dhaka, this morning.

Gunshots and heavy sound of explosion were heard as a concerted operation at Holey Artisan Bakery on Road No. 79 in Gulshan began at 7:40am, our correspondents covering the event reported.

“Law enforcers have rescued 13 people,” Tuhin Md Masud, commanding officer of Rapid Action Battalion-1, told journalists. 

- Troops storm café 11 hours into the hostage crisis began

- 2 police officers dead so far

- 20 believed to be held hostage 

- Foreigners among hostage

The whole neighbourhood was rocked as the skirmish continued for 15 minutes without almost no break.

“With the rattling sound of gunshots and sound grenades, we heard cries of a large number of people coming from the direction of the café,” said Daily Star correspondent Prabir Barua Chowdhury. 

There was a respite in the frequency of gunshots and explosion after 7:55am. Sporadic gunshots were heard again between 8:03am and 8:15am.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Why are they covering up death Toll. If they rescued 11 then does that mean almost 20 are dead?


----------



## Anubis

smuhs1 said:


> Why are they covering up death Toll. If they rescued 11 then does that mean almost 20 are dead?


They are not covering up anything...they will release statement in the afternoon...all news now are speculation by news media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

There is a explosion heard nw in the restaurant but dnt knw wats the reason


----------



## masud

the hostage situation is over...........soon oficial statement will be realise. as early as possible.
rumors curculating 5/6 dead 12/13 rescued including forenar, probable japanis.


----------



## BDforever

masud said:


> the hostage situation is over...........soon oficial statement will be realise. as early as possible.
> rumors curculating 5/6 dead 12/13 rescued including forenar, probable japanis.


according to Independent TV, 18 ppl has been rescued


----------



## bdslph

BDforever said:


> according to Independent TV, 18 ppl has been rescued



If true tat a good news

Elite bomb disposal unit is disarming the bombs and grenades
3 explosion heard as of nw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

PersonasNonGrata said:


> You have also been quoting social media, which have no credibility, to suggest a false flag.
> 
> Anyway let's focus on the sad matter at hand.



I quote from social media because the news media is heavily censored and under the complete control of the AL and RAW. What is available on social media is often far more reliable than the news media in Bangladesh.


----------



## Ryuzaki

more explosions? 

thousands of people were recently arrested,maybe it is a reaction


----------



## kasper95

RIP to the dead .good to know the crises ended.
and now BD has start to find and shoot anyone who is involved.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> They are not covering up anything...they will release statement in the afternoon...all news now are speculation by news media.



Interesting on how you decide on who can speculate and who cannot and what is legitimate and what is not ...


----------



## kaykay

one terrorist is arrested..... how it ends really soon


----------



## Bilal9

vidhvansak said:


> bd is getting radicalized fast, these kinds of attack will surely hit bd economy. Either bd govt. has to make sure to cleanse the nation of these radicals or bd will lose billions of dollars of gdp.



Je aachhey jar jar taley. 

Shokuner doai goru morena...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

According to many on this forum from Bangladesh the storming of the cafe was over hours ago but still seems to be an ongoing operation ... The opinion of these Bangladeshis should not be given much credibility as they are pushing an agenda here.


----------



## kasper95

Ryuzaki said:


> more explosions?
> 
> thousands of people were recently arrested,maybe it is a reaction


now imagine those thousand where out and try something like this. its better they are inside ,any one involved and their sympathisers should be shot point blank.


----------



## kaykay

Ps: hope i meant


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> Interesting on how you decide on who can speculate and who cannot and what is legitimate and what is not ...


Yes because some people have credibility....some don't....Reuters is Reuters because it has credibility....your facebook posts don't....your posts hold as much value as the guy who claims Mars has a hidden civilization.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> Yes because some people have credibility....some don't....Reuters is Reuters because it has credibility....your facebook posts don't....your posts hold as much value as the guy who claims Mars has a hidden civilization.



Aren't you the guy who said the operation was over in a few minutes. It is still going on. Seems you are the one with the credibility problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

MBI Munshi said:


> Aren't you the guy who said the operation was over in a few minutes. It is still going on. Seems you are the one with the credibility problem.



Because 2 are unaccounted for and they needto make the place safe

Pm hasina should adress the nation


----------



## GR!FF!N

I'm extremely sad to see that we're witnessing this in a Bengali dominated country .Bengalis are extremely tolerant people,I've seen in people from all across India,Neither North East,nor in North or South,You'll find such tolerance,especially on religion.But it is also sad to admit that radicalization is happening in both bengal,and today we're witnessing results of it.

Today's terrorists are not some illiterate brain dead,but as Indian arrest of IS has exposed,they're people who are residing among us,who posts regularly in FB and social forums on these topics.Only few days ago,I argued how Bangladesh is fighting these extremist groups while other BD members were shielding that saying its India who is playing dirty,that group is innocent.And I'm also pretty sure that some conspiracy theory will come in this matter as well,how RAW did this and that.But radicalization,which is very much evident in this very forum as well,is extremely clear.

But that was not the case till a decade ago,Bengalis always put their culture in front of these mindless religious madness.we've witnessed this time and again,how harmony in bengali community always broke the barrier of religion.I myself also experienced this warmth countless times.But sadly,that is fading due to these religious madness and it is mainly fueled for political gain.

@Imran Khan here was criticizing Hasina for heavy handedness on Islamists for this madness.But when serial Bombing in Bangladesh happened in 2005,it was not due to heavy handedness,rather due to tolerating this madness for far too long.Over 500 bombs were exploded by same JMB on some 300 places across the country.A government who does nothing or negotiate(Like Pakistan tried and failed) against this madness,they don't have any moral rights to stay in power.If you stir the Hornest's nest,you'll have to face their sting.But it is necessary hazard you always have to take.If you becomes pussy and do nothing,the problem will not only persists,but rather it'll grow over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

The 2 police martyrs did the receive proper honor guard and burial


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> Aren't you the guy who said the operation was over in a few minutes. It is still going on. Seems you are the one with the credibility problem.


Think Tank....When I claimed the operation was over I was assured all threats are neutralized and military had total control of the cafe...Operation Iraqi Freedom was over in 11 days(which meant all Iraqi forces were neutralized and US had total control over Iraq)....but the war went on for years....I reported when the fighting ended...if the military wants to take more time to assess the situation...do a body count...provide medical attention to the wounded that is their problem...don't come here to play semantics with me....debating whether post war assessment is a part of the original operation or not and claiming whether an IS attack was a false flag operation carried out by India are not in any way equivalent...your "logic" and "analysis" might work on your "Its all India's fault" sheeple...not on sane and thinking human beings...stick to making outrageous facebook posts...you and your TT title has become a feet of comedy in this forum. Stop embarrassing yourself and other Bangladeshis here.

@bdslph what is the source of the unaccounted terrorist news?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> Think Tank....When I claimed the operation was over I was assured all threats are neutralized and military had total control of the cafe...Operation Iraqi Freedom was over in 11 days(which meant all Iraqi forces were neutralized and US had total control over Iraq)....but the war went on for years....I reported when the fighting ended...if the military wants to take more time to assess the situation...do a body count...provide medical attention to the wounded that is their problem...don't come here to play semantics with me....debating whether post war assessment is a part of the original operation or not and claiming whether an IS attack was a false flag operation carried out by India are not in any way equivalent...your "logic" and "analysis" might work on your "Its all India's fault" sheeple...not on sane and thinking human beings...stick to making outrageous facebook posts...you and your TT title has become a feet of comedy in this forum. Stop embarrassing yourself and other Bangladeshis here.
> 
> @bdslph what is the source of the unaccounted terrorist news?



Excuses, excuses, excuses ... Yawn.


----------



## Maira La

GR!FF!N said:


> I'm extremely sad to see that we're witnessing this in a Bengali dominated country .Bengalis are extremely tolerant people,I've seen in people from all across India,Neither North East,nor in North or South,You'll find such tolerance,especially on religion.But it is also sad to admit that radicalization is happening in both bengal,and today we're witnessing results of it.
> 
> Today's terrorists are not some illiterate brain dead,but as Indian arrest of IS has exposed,they're people who are residing among us,who posts regularly in FB and social forums on these topics.Only few days ago,I argued how Bangladesh is fighting these extremist groups while other BD members were shielding that saying its India who is playing dirty,that group is innocent.And I'm also pretty sure that some conspiracy theory will come in this matter as well,how RAW did this and that.But radicalization,which is very much evident in this very forum as well,is extremely clear.
> 
> But that was not the case till a decade ago,Bengalis always put their culture in front of these mindless religious madness.we've witnessed this time and again,how harmony in bengali community always broke the barrier of religion.I myself also experienced this warmth countless times.But sadly,that is fading due to these religious madness and it is mainly fueled for political gain.
> 
> @Imran Khan here was criticizing Hasina for heavy handedness on Islamists for this madness.But when serial Bombing in Bangladesh happened in 2005,it was not due to heavy handedness,rather due to tolerating this madness for far too long.Over 500 bombs were exploded by same JMB on some 300 places across the country.A government who does nothing or negotiate(Like Pakistan tried and failed) against this madness,they don't have any moral rights to stay in power.If you stir the Hornest's nest,you'll have to face their sting.But it is necessary hazard you always have to take.If you becomes pussy and do nothing,the problem will not only persists,but rather it'll grow over time.



I share your concerns, but I'd argue that these groups are a fringe minority that have always been there. Now they are being empowered to execute their plans with weapons, training and funding from foreign sources - need to track down the sponsors and do whatever necessary to neuter the terrorist groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Really horrible event.
I hope all is well and no innocent lives have been harmed.
@BDforever Whats the news brother?


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> Excuses, excuses, excuses ... Yawn.


People actually get law degrees with this kind of reasoning skills? Jesus!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Anubis said:


> Think Tank....When I claimed the operation was over I was assured all threats are neutralized and military had total control of the cafe...Operation Iraqi Freedom was over in 11 days(which meant all Iraqi forces were neutralized and US had total control over Iraq)....but the war went on for years....I reported when the fighting ended...if the military wants to take more time to assess the situation...do a body count...provide medical attention to the wounded that is their problem...don't come here to play semantics with me....debating whether post war assessment is a part of the original operation or not and claiming whether an IS attack was a false flag operation carried out by India are not in any way equivalent...your "logic" and "analysis" might work on your "Its all India's fault" sheeple...not on sane and thinking human beings...stick to making outrageous facebook posts...you and your TT title has become a feet of comedy in this forum. Stop embarrassing yourself and other Bangladeshis here.
> 
> @bdslph what is the source of the unaccounted terrorist news?



Frm cnn bbc reuters


----------



## Anubis

bdslph said:


> Frm cnn bbc reuters


Link please....because I've been following BBC and didn't see any such news...just looked up Reuters...no such news.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Maira La said:


> I share your concerns, but I'd argue that these groups are a fringe minority that have always been there. Now they are being empowered to execute their plans with weapons, training and funding from foreign sources - need to track them down and do whatever necessary to neuter these groups.



What worries me more is the radicalization of the educated youths,even here you're going to find people justifying this madness using either religion or some conspiracy theory.You'll find people who never going to utter a word against these attacks.Morally we're becoming bankrupt with each passing day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

GR!FF!N said:


> What worries me more is the radicalization of the educated youths,even here you're going to find people justifying this madness using either religion or some conspiracy theory.You'll find people who never going to utter a word against these attacks.Morally we're becoming bankrupt with each passing day.



The 2/3 conspiracy theorists that you are referring to are no youth - they are already past their prime. 

The vast majority of Bangladeshi youth, educated or not, would want to turn these terrorists into minced meat.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Maira La said:


> The 2/3 conspiracy theorists that you are referring to are no youth - they are already past their prime.



Well,I see what you did there.. 

But still,report is stating attackers are all aged between 20-28.


----------



## Star Wars

18 hostages freed. Nice work !!! 

Its time to double down on the islamic exteemism in bangladesh. Ignore all the incessant whining and ranting feom jamatis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Maira La said:


> The 2/3 conspiracy theorists that you are referring to are no youth - they are already past their prime.
> 
> The vast majority of Bangladeshi youth, educated or not, would want to turn these terrorists into minced meat.


What conspiracy? All the terrorists were RSS volunteers who were smuggled into Bangladesh with the eid gifts sent by Mamata(a RAW agent) to Hasina.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> People actually get law degrees with this kind of reasoning skills? Jesus!



Is that the best you can do? You really are hopeless.


----------



## Maira La

GR!FF!N said:


> But still,report is stating attackers are all aged between 20-28.



As I said earlier, this fringe minority has always existed. Their ranks are replenished by youngsters form their own communities of madrasa-minded backward people. Terrorists are always young men and this case is no exception.

I'd be surprised if these guys are found to be upper class educated kids, like engineering or medical students.


----------



## Anubis

Ekattur report: 8-10 foreigner dead bodies found in one place...with their throats slit.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Qamrul Islam*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.103506609680854.7965.100000645456398&type=3
সেনা কমান্ডোদের এপিসি অভিযানের ভেতর দিয়ে আপাতত আর্টিজান সংকটের অবসান হয়েছে। একটি সূত্র জানাচ্ছে, পুলিশ সহ নিহত ২৪ জন। কিন্তু আহত কত জন, কতজন উদ্ধার করা হয়েছে তা জানা যায়নি। সব চেয়ে বড় প্রশ্ন সন্ত্রাসীরা গেলো কই? তাদের সবাইকে ধরা হয়েছে, নাকি হত্যা করা হয়েছে কিছুই জানা যাচ্ছে না। সন্ত্রাসীরা কি ভোজবাজির মত হাওয়া হয়ে গেলো? নাকি বর্ডার পার করে দেয়া হইছে?

এদিকে ঢাকায় খবর ছড়িয়ে পড়েছে, ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার শুটাররা ছিলো এই হামলার দায়িত্বে। ঘটনাস্খলের ৩০০ গজের মধ্যেই ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার একটি শক্তিশালি গোপন কেন্দ্র রয়েছে, যেখান থেকে এই হামলার মাল মশলা সহ লোকবল সরবরাহ করা হয়। মূলত হাসিনার উপর থাকা আন্তর্জাতিক বিশ্বের চাপ শীতল করার জন্য ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা সংস্খা ভারতীয় নিরাপত্তা উপদেষ্টা অজিত দোভালের অনুমোদনে “অপারেশন আর্টিজান” পরিচালনা করা হয়। এখন ‍কূটনৈতিক মহলে চলছে চুলচেরা বিশ্লেষন। তবে এই অপারেশনে পুলিশ মিলিটারীর ভাবমুর্তি পূনরুদ্ধারের চেষ্টা থাকলেও মুল উদ্দেশ্য কতটা সফল হবে, তা নিয়ে অনেকেই সন্দিহান। কেননা, যুক্তরাষ্ট্র অনেকদিন থেকে খুব শক্তভাবে দাবী করে যাচ্ছে, বাংলাদেশে আইএস আছে; অথচ ভারত-বাংলাদেশ সরকার সেটা অস্বীকার করছে! আর্টিজান হামলার পরে হাসিনার ওপর চাপ কমার পরিবর্তে আরও বাড়বে, এমনটাই ধরে নেয়া যায়।

এখন চলছে গল্প লেখার কাজ। দুপুরের পরে আইএসপিআর থেকে ব্রিফিং করা করা হবে। শেষ পর্যন্ত কার উপর দিয়ে দায়ভার চাপানো হয়, কাকে ফাঁসানো হবে, সেটা দেখার জন্য অপেক্ষায় থাকতে হবে।


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> Is that the best you can do? You really are hopeless.


I can do much better than that...but you aren't worth that effort.


----------



## Star Wars

Anubis said:


> Ekattur report: 8-10 foreigner dead bodies found in one place...with their throats slit.



Bloody psychopaths.


----------



## bdslph

Afp report army has said seige has ended


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> *Qamrul Islam*
> সেনা কমান্ডোদের এপিসি অভিযানের ভেতর দিয়ে আপাতত আর্টিজান সংকটের অবসান হয়েছে। একটি সূত্র জানাচ্ছে, পুলিশ সহ নিহত ২৪ জন। কিন্তু আহত কত জন, কতজন উদ্ধার করা হয়েছে তা জানা যায়নি। সব চেয়ে বড় প্রশ্ন সন্ত্রাসীরা গেলো কই? তাদের সবাইকে ধরা হয়েছে, নাকি হত্যা করা হয়েছে কিছুই জানা যাচ্ছে না। সন্ত্রাসীরা কি ভোজবাজির মত হাওয়া হয়ে গেলো? নাকি বর্ডার পার করে দেয়া হইছে?
> 
> এদিকে ঢাকায় খবর ছড়িয়ে পড়েছে, ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার শুটাররা ছিলো এই হামলার দায়িত্বে। ঘটনাস্খলের ৩০০ গজের মধ্যেই ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার একটি শক্তিশালি গোপন কেন্দ্র রয়েছে, যেখান থেকে এই হামলার মাল মশলা সহ লোকবল সরবরাহ করা হয়। মূলত হাসিনার উপর থাকা আন্তর্জাতিক বিশ্বের চাপ শীতল করার জন্য ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা সংস্খা ভারতীয় নিরাপত্তা উপদেষ্টা অজিত দোভালের অনুমোদনে “অপারেশন আর্টিজান” পরিচালনা করা হয়। এখন ‍কূটনৈতিক মহলে চলছে চুলচেরা বিশ্লেষন। তবে এই অপারেশনে পুলিশ মিলিটারীর ভাবমুর্তি পূনরুদ্ধারের চেষ্টা থাকলেও মুল উদ্দেশ্য কতটা সফল হবে, তা নিয়ে অনেকেই সন্দিহান। কেননা, যুক্তরাষ্ট্র অনেকদিন থেকে খুব শক্তভাবে দাবী করে যাচ্ছে, বাংলাদেশে আইএস আছে; অথচ ভারত-বাংলাদেশ সরকার সেটা অস্বীকার করছে! আর্টিজান হামলার পরে হাসিনার ওপর চাপ কমার পরিবর্তে আরও বাড়বে, এমনটাই ধরে নেয়া যায়।
> 
> এখন চলছে গল্প লেখার কাজ। দুপুরের পরে আইএসপিআর থেকে ব্রিফিং করা করা হবে। শেষ পর্যন্ত কার উপর দিয়ে দায়ভার চাপানো হয়, কাকে ফাঁসানো হবে, সেটা দেখার জন্য অপেক্ষায় থাকতে হবে।


With people like you and this bloke campaigning for BNP no wonder it has self terminated.

Logic:
US claimed BD had IS....India and Bangladesh denied....so India sent shooters to dress up as IS and attack the cafe...RAW had a secret hideout within 300 yards of the cafe and supplied ammo....and now the terrorits(Indians) have gone back to India....so if India always claimed BD had no IS why on earth would they go to such lengths to stage an attack to prove that there is IS in Bangladesh....they will be contradicting their own claim and putting pressure on their own ally....**** Diplomacy...and **** Logic....seriously what the **** do you guys smoke?

@Maira La you think what I said was funny...read what they actually believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Many of us, as usual and unfortunately, have started sending unauthorized trashes written in unknown gossip newspapers to create a more volatile situation. Why do not we sit and wait to know who are behind Gulshan from the reliable sources?


----------



## GR!FF!N

Maira La said:


> As I said earlier, this fringe minority has always existed. Their ranks are replenished by youngsters form their own communities of madrasa-minded backward people. Terrorists are always young men and this case is no exception.
> 
> I'd be surprised if these guys are found to be upper class educated kids, like engineering or medical students.



In India...IS suspects were all either Engineer,Management Graduate or such and some of them belongs to well to do family.Waste of talents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Anubis said:


> @Maira La you think what I said was funny...read what they actually believe.



Yeah I know, they actually believe these things. I'm actually quite used to the antics of certain members, being a forum old-timer myself.



GR!FF!N said:


> In India...IS suspects were all either Engineer,Management Graduate or such and some of them belongs to well to do family.Waste of talents.



If that's the case then it's a very disturbing development for the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Did they drive the APC over that car?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> With people like you and this bloke campaigning for BNP no wonder it has self terminated.
> 
> Logic:
> US claimed BD had IS....India and Bangladesh denied....so India sent shooters to dress up as IS and attack the cafe...RAW had a secret hideout within 300 yards of the cafe and supplied ammo....and now the terrorits(Indians) have gone back to India....so if India always claimed BD had no IS why on earth would they go to such lengths to stage an attack to prove that there is IS in Bangladesh....they will be contradicting their own claim and putting pressure on their own ally....**** Diplomacy...and **** Logic....seriously what the **** do you guys smoke?
> 
> @Maira La you think what I said was funny...read what they actually believe.



No the Indian were trying to establish Ansar-ul-Islam not IS ... You really are trying to do RAW's propaganda work for them ...


----------



## bdslph

Army said confirm 6 terrorist dead 14 hostage rescused


----------



## BanglaBhoot

bluesky said:


> Many of us, as usual and unfortunately, have started sending unauthorized trashes written in unknown gossip newspapers to create a more volatile situation. Why do not we sit and wait to know who are behind Gulshan from the reliable sources?



What reliable sources ...



Anubis said:


> I can do much better than that...but you aren't worth that effort.



You really are boring ...


----------



## Star Wars

Anubis said:


> Did they drive the APC over that car?




lool, looks like it did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> No the Indian were trying to establish Ansar-ul-Islam not IS ... You really are trying to do RAW's propaganda work for them ...


So to prove Ansar-Ul-Islam the Indians killed people and sent the photos they took to Amaq thus definitively establishing IS as the attacker....sigh...try harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GR!FF!N

MBI Munshi said:


> No the Indian were trying to establish Ansar-ul-Islam not IS ... You really are trying to do RAW's propaganda work for them ...



You've any tangible proof of that??If not,then please refrain from such comments as other Indian members might find it offensive and then resort to $m@ck your jehadi @r$3.

I mean,really,don't you have any shame to blatantly lie in front of whole forum??


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> What reliable sources ...
> 
> 
> 
> You really are boring ...



To be more interesting I could throw away half my brain and start believing in the crap you post..But I would rather stick to my boring reality than your paranoia.


----------



## kasper95

Anubis said:


> Ekattur report: 8-10 foreigner dead bodies found in one place...with their throats slit.


b@st@**$ ,psychopath's .feel really sorry for the victims and BD.


----------



## bdslph

Pls people stop talking s*** 
Ppl died here and it aint funny

I want the government to train our forces by Syrian Srilanka Pakistan Iraq hezbollah and russians

All the best equipment and necessary staff should be frm western and russian


----------



## Anubis

*Those who could cite Quran were spared: Gulshan attack victim’s family*

*Those who could recite a verse from the Quran were spared, others were tortured, said a rescued hostage of the Gulshan restaurant attack where at least two lawmen were killed.

“The others were tortured by the gunmen,” said Rezaul Karim, father of Hasnat Karim who was held hostage inside Holey Artisan Bakery in the diplomatic zone for over 10 hours.

READ MORE: GULSHAN ATTACK LIVE UPDATES

Hasnat Karim, his wife Sharmin Karim and daughter Safa, 13, and Rayan, 8, went to celebrate Safa’s birthday at the Spanish restaurant in Gulshan’s Road no-79 last night.

The birthday celebration took a dangerously unprecedented turn when gunmen stormed into the restaurant and took about 20 people, including foreigners dining there, hostage.

READ MORE: Bloody end to Dhaka hostage crisis

They were finally rescued after a joint drive of the military, paramilitary Border Guard Bangladesh, police and elite force Rapid Action Battalion pushed a heavily-manned offensive this morning.

“They (gunmen) did not behave rough with the Bangladesh nationals,” Reazul said quoting his victim son Hasnat. “Rather they provided night meals for all Bangladeshis.”

“The gunmen were doing a background check on religion by asking everyone to recite from the Quran. Those who could recite a verse or two were spared. The others were tortured.”

According to him, the gunmen were done with the foreign nationals dining in the eatery by 11:00pm last night. By the end, five gunmen sustained bullet injuries and “probably died”.

Meanwhile, the family was rushed to Detective Branch office for further interrogation, according to Hosne Ara, the mother. “We have been assured that they will be sent home safely.”
*
*http://www.thedailystar.net/city/those-who-cited-quran-verse-were-spared-1249228*


----------



## masud

From OPERATION FOTAGE it,s look like Army conducted the rescue operation ( begining to end 30/45 minit).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bdslph

I am waiting for operation footage


----------



## DesiGuy1403

When we look at countries backing terrorists in UN, what else will happen?

It's beyond sad. There are obviously countries and organizations supporting these terrorists. Everyone knows who they are and because the people being killed are acceptable collateral damage, no one wants to take action.


----------



## TopCat

According to PM Hasina, para commando from Sylhet and commandos from Dhaka took care of the operation.


----------



## Imran Khan

so its not yet end ?



iajdani said:


> According to PM Hasina, para commando from Sylhet and commandos from Dhaka took care of the operation.


how many commandos one need for such operation ?


----------



## TopCat

Imran Khan said:


> how many commandos one need for such operation ?



No detail is out yet. Not a single person from government, army or police said a word yet. None came before the camera. ISPR will brief at 1 PM local time.


----------



## Jughead

Anubis said:


> To be more interesting I could throw away half my brain and start believing in the crap you post..But I would rather stick to my boring reality than your paranoia.



@Anubis - Please don't waste your time with this retard, even low-life terrorists wouldn't waste a bullet on him.

My prayers are with Bangladeshi brothers. Stay Strong!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bdslph

Bangladesh armed forces police bgb rab are getting praised 

My condolences to the family of the death 
My prayer and thoughts 

What a sad day in bd history


----------



## Mirzah

Anubis said:


> Ekattur report: 8-10 foreigner dead bodies found in one place...with their throats slit.


watching ekattur now report 13 civilian dead & 6 dead terrorists


----------



## Arthur

I lived to see this day? Really a sorry day in the history of Bangladesh.

I am in peace after hearing that the situation is over and six retarded bastards isn't walking on this earth any more.


-------------------------------------------

@WebMaster
@Slav Defence

@waz @Oscar

Plese tell MBI Munshi and others to refrain from useless spamming.This situation is no joke.

-----------------------------------------------------------



Anubis said:


> One of the terrorists...a British Bengali



Another British citizen gone retarded.Actually how many more lesson does our government need to go hard against these foreign elements?
Behind every radical attack inside the country there is a radical British Bengali.Be it attack on British Ambassador or any attack on Free thinkers,Intellectuals,Bloggers,publicist or writers.Britain slaps ban on on BD Airport,tells people BD is unsafe. But despite being told again and again they don't take actions against these rats which are their own citizens. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKD

RIP to the dead.
Have any terrorist caught alive?


----------



## fsayed

[[UC News]#Dhaka hostage crisis ends, 14 hostages rescued, 6 terrorists gunned down#
http://headline.uodoo.com/story/131...entry=browser&entry1=shareback&entry2=widget] ,have a look at it!


----------



## bdslph

AKD said:


> RIP to the dead.
> Have any terrorist caught alive?



Yes 1 terrorist
Later joined forces will grill him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windows 10

bdslph said:


> Yes 1 terrorist
> Later joined forces will grill him



Beat the shit out of him.


----------



## kobiraaz

Final : 20 hostage killed last night. 2 Police officer killed last night.

Army operation rescued 12 hostages. 6 Terrorists were killed, one arrested. No Army personnel was injured during the storming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

official briefing:
20 ppl dead, 13 rescued. all of them killed at night
6 terrorists killed and 1 captured
----
2 police officers Martyred and more than 20 police men have injured.
--------
operation named: operation thunderbolt, no causality at operation side.

commandos took control of the restaurant in 13 mins


kobiraaz said:


> Final : 20 hostage killed last night. 2 Police officer killed last night.
> 
> Army operation rescued 12 hostages. 6 Terrorists were killed, one arrested. No Army personnel was injured during the storming.


13 rescued

more: small arms, Ak-22 assault rifles, different types of sharp tools, woki toki, IED etc
are recovered


----------



## masud

the terorist ware armed with AK-22 ?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> To be more interesting I could throw away half my brain and start believing in the crap you post..But I would rather stick to my boring reality than your paranoia.



The way you write I thought you already had half a brain ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

masud said:


> the terorist ware armed with AK-22 ?



Yes That was the main assault rifle they used according to the Army briefing


----------



## BanglaBhoot

GR!FF!N said:


> You've any tangible proof of that??If not,then please refrain from such comments as other Indian members might find it offensive and then resort to $m@ck your jehadi @r$3.
> 
> I mean,really,don't you have any shame to blatantly lie in front of whole forum??



We are talking about intelligence matters where there is rarely tangible proof but huge amounts of circumstantial evidence ... If you don't get that you really shouldn't be on this forum.


----------



## alaungphaya

So, the question is will things get better or worse from here.


----------



## GR!FF!N

MBI Munshi said:


> We are talking about intelligence matters *where there is rarely tangible proof but huge amounts of circumstantial evidence* ... If you don't get that you really shouldn't be on this forum.



Terming BS as "Intelligence Matter",is that why they gave you "Think tank" tag??

By the way,where is this circumstantial evidence which points towards India??All the evidence for now is pointing towards IS or AQ(Or Both,maybe its a joint OP).where the f RAW came in all this??


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> So to prove Ansar-Ul-Islam the Indians killed people and sent the photos they took to Amaq thus definitively establishing IS as the attacker....sigh...try harder.



No after the attackers took over the cafe there were competing narratives put out by the Indians and Americans... The Indians and their lackeys in Bangladesh were putting out that this was carried out by AuI while the Americans have been indicating ISIS ... I guess you need at least an IQ of 70 to understand something so simple. 

For someone who talks a lot you really know very little about intelligence work and false flag operations or are you just pretending to be stupid.



GR!FF!N said:


> Terming BS as "Intelligence Matter",is that why they gave you "Think tank" tag??
> 
> By the way,where is this circumstantial evidence which points towards India??All the evidence for now is pointing towards IS or AQ(Or Both,maybe its a joint OP).where the f RAW came in all this??



bdnews24.com, Dhaka Tribune, Daily Star all who are pro-Indian have been pushing the AuI angle ... By the way you have been here since 2012 and you are still only a senior member ... Just shows how pathetic you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

alaungphaya said:


> So, the question is will things get better or worse from here.



Till extremism persists in Bangladesh,things will never get better.Enemies will always try to use the fundamental weakness,and for Bangladesh,its abundant.E.g. People here are not blaming the homegrown extremism or IS or AQ or themselves for providing environment to thrive extremism.They're discussing a far fetched idea that this might be a joint RAW-Mossad Op(ISIS is Israeli Secret Intelligence Service ).



MBI Munshi said:


> bdnews24.com, Dhaka Tribune, Daily Star all who are pro-Indian have been pushing the AuI angle ... By the way you have been here since 2012 and you are still only a senior member ... Just shows how pathetic you are.



What is AUL angle?
Kindly post it.
And I'm only a senior member because I don't have abundant time to remain online and keep commenting in this site,unlike some.I mostly comment on weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

GR!FF!N said:


> Till extremism persists in Bangladesh,things will never get better.Enemies will always try to use the fundamental weakness,and for Bangladesh,its abundant.E.g. People here are not blaming the homegrown extremism or IS or AQ or themselves for providing environment to thrive extremism.They're discussing a far fetched idea that this might be a joint RAW-Mossad Op(ISIS is Israeli Secret Intelligence Service ).



They make attacks, there'll be more arrests. More arrests mean more attacks. The genie is out of the bottle on this one I think. And they were having no luck attracting foreign investment and expertise before, now their chances are slim to none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

two terrorists spotted with one hostage (white T-shirt) before the operation


----------



## jaunty

kobiraaz said:


> Final : 20 hostage killed last night. 2 Police officer killed last night.
> 
> Army operation rescued 12 hostages. 6 Terrorists were killed, one arrested. No Army personnel was injured during the storming.



So do you still support IS like you used to do when they were fighting in Syria alone? It's not that pretty closer to home, is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arsalan

Good that the operation have been finally concluded. 
May the soul of departed rest in peace. 

So the whole episode is over right? All those ba5tard terrorists have been killed or captured?


----------



## The Sandman

Arsalan said:


> Good that the operation have been finally concluded.
> May the soul of departed rest in peace.
> 
> So the whole episode is over right? All those ba5tard terrorists have been killed or captured?


6 killed 1 captured


----------



## bdslph

Who r those 20 civilian died

Ak 22 is for hunting birds


----------



## monitor

One of saddest day in the history of Bangladesh. My sincere condolences to the victims family members. May Allah give them the power to bear the loss of their love ones.



bdslph said:


> Who r those 20 civilian died


All of them foreigner.


----------



## T-123456

May the departed victims rest in peace.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

GR!FF!N said:


> Till extremism persists in Bangladesh,things will never get better.Enemies will always try to use the fundamental weakness,and for Bangladesh,its abundant.E.g. People here are not blaming the homegrown extremism or IS or AQ or themselves for providing environment to thrive extremism.They're discussing a far fetched idea that this might be a joint RAW-Mossad Op(ISIS is Israeli Secret Intelligence Service ).
> 
> 
> 
> What is AUL angle?
> Kindly post it.
> And I'm only a senior member because I don't have abundant time to remain online and keep commenting in this site,unlike some.I mostly comment on weekend.



The only problem in Bangladesh is India and RAW and once they stop interfering extremism will go away. Not AUL angle but AuI angle - Ansar-ul-Islam.

The Washington Post and New York Times reporting 20 hostages dead by use of sharp weapons ... Not sure if they have the latest as Bangladesh officials still saying only 5 dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

jaunty said:


> So do you still support IS like you used to do when they were fighting in Syria alone? It's not that pretty closer to home, is it?



Never Did support IS. I just hated Assad and liked his defeat. I have repeatedlly asked to you to post screenshots where I said IS was good or I support IS. Anyone who kills innocents should be butchered mercilessly.


----------



## bdslph

RIP to the departed souls


----------



## BanglaBhoot

So it appears Anubis was painting an usually optimistic picture of events in Gulshan this morning. Things turned out much worse with 20 of the hostages killed which would make that a tally of approximately 28 fatalities in total.


----------



## bloo

@Abingdonboy Would India have sent the NSG if Bangladesh had so requested?

RIP to the dead.


----------



## Arsalan

The Sandman said:


> 6 killed 1 captured


Good Riddance!

What about those who were killed? Foreigners and diplomats?
It is such a tragic incident.

@BDforever


----------



## bigbossman

BANGLADESH ARMY COMMANDO OPERATION AFTERMATH AT HOLEY ARTISAN RESTAURANT IN DHAKA





BANGLADESH ARMY COMMANDO OPERATION AFTERMATH AT HOLEY ARTISAN RESTAURANT IN DHAKA





BRAVO BANGLADESH ARMY 1ST PARA COMMANDO BATTALION

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N

MBI Munshi said:


> The only problem in Bangladesh is India and RAW and once they stop interfering extremism will go away. Not AUL angle but AuI angle - Ansar-ul-Islam.



If everyone is blaming AuL,then from where you're getting these fancy stories about RAW???

As far as I know,AuL is AQ affiliated group.Since when India is supporting AQ??Or is it mandatory for you guys to bring India into picture.And India is no way responsible for rise of extremism in Bangladesh.B!tches Hasina Govt executed are all old f@rts,many of them took active participation in 71 war.These groups are all home grown extremist groups which thrived in late 90s and mainly during early 2000s.After Hasina came to power in 2008,crackdown has started against these groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Arsalan said:


> Good Riddance!
> 
> What about those who were killed? Foreigners and diplomats?
> It is such a tragic incident.
> 
> @BDforever


did not get the question


----------



## Arsalan

BDforever said:


> did not get the question


It is being reported that 20 innocents were also killed? Was asking about them that were the foreigners/diplomats etc or were the Bangladeshi. Just asking to understand the gravity of the situation. It is a tragic incident nonetheless. May Allah help us all.


----------



## cloud_9

Sad incident but some Bangladeshis here are cheerful!


----------



## BDforever

Arsalan said:


> It is being reported that 20 innocents were also killed? Was asking about them that were the foreigners/diplomats etc or were the Bangladeshi. Just asking to understand the gravity of the situation. It is a tragic incident nonetheless. May Allah help us all.


earlier it was reported that 2 Italians have been killed, Japan also claiming that 7 Japanese are missing


----------



## Khan_21

So overall 28 dead and 40 injured . Is this the most violent terrorist incident in Bangladesh ? . 28 dead is a high figure


----------



## Iraqiya

Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units sends it's condolences to the victims of the ISIS terrorists attack.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749151265557327872
I will add that your pain is our pain. We are one against ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

RIP, foreigners better avoid Bangladesh for the time being. There are too many of these jihadis roaming around. Bangladesh government needs to crack down on them now before it gets too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Iraqiya said:


> Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units sends it's condolences to the victims of the ISIS terrorists attack.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749151265557327872
> I will add that your pain is our pain. We are one against ISIS.


Thanks u to iraqi pmu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*Those who could cite Quran were spared: Gulshan attack victim’s family*

http://www.thedailystar.net/city/those-who-cited-quran-verse-were-spared-1249228


----------



## bdslph

Khan_21 said:


> So overall 28 dead and 40 injured . Is this the most violent terrorist incident in Bangladesh ? . 28 dead is a high figure



Yes bro thats very high for us


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> RIP, foreigners better avoid Bangladesh for the time being. There are too many of these jihadis roaming around. Bangladesh government needs to crack down on them now before it gets too late.



I don't think so. USA, Europe and India have experienced this kind of attacks before. It is the first time in Bangladesh. You will need to avoid the entire world.....



Roybot said:


> *Those who could cite Quran were spared: Gulshan attack victim’s family*
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/city/those-who-cited-quran-verse-were-spared-1249228



Not only that, those who could recite were fed dinner by the militants. Classic AQ modus operandi..ISIS doesnt spare anyone.


----------



## Windjammer

*20 civilians killed in Dhaka hostage siege, most hacked to death by sharp weapons: Bangladesh Army*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...pons-Bangladesh-Army/articleshow/53020071.cms


----------



## PDF

iajdani said:


> *ISPR* will brief at 1 PM local time.


inter-services-public-relations?

By the way did the army or any government official told the nationalities if the dead victims?

And did your government not crack down claiming 14000 arrests recently.


----------



## Arsalan

BDforever said:


> earlier it was reported that 2 Italians have been killed, Japan also claiming that 7 Japanese are missing


----------



## bongbang

Anubis said:


> People actually get law degrees with this kind of reasoning skills? Jesus!



In BD education standard, people who possess the lowest iq gets the law degree. Its the reality, you cant blame him. He may not properly understanding what you are talking. Something like ape to human communication.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

fsayed said:


> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA
> 
> @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA
> http://m.timesofindia.com/world/2-k...gners-among-hostages/articleshow/53014940.cms



Sad situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Reportedly most of those killed were Italians and Japanese. R.I.P


----------



## asad71

1.The op by 1 Paracdo Bn has shown the professional excellence of BA and its capability to handle COIN.
2. We need to wait and see if the hostage taking was an immediate reaction by militants to the arrest of Khalid Saifullah.


----------



## Spring Onion

Tragic day. RIP :'(. 

ISIS ? But why Bangladesh? Why they spared Bangladeshi nationals as is reported by some newspapers?


----------



## BDforever

Spring Onion said:


> Tragic day. RIP :'(.
> 
> ISIS ? But why Bangladesh? Why they spared Bangladeshi nationals as is reported by some newspapers?


they were asked to site some Al-Quran surah. those who did, were spared


----------



## Manas

Spring Onion said:


> Tragic day. RIP :'(.
> 
> ISIS ? But why Bangladesh? Why they spared Bangladeshi nationals as is reported by some newspapers?




Yes , they killed non muslims only and spared the muslims . 

Three indians among the 20 foreign nationals dead who were brutally tortured and hacked to death . Among them was Indian doctor couple .

These bigoted beasts are the worst kind of animals .


----------



## Md Akmal

kobiraaz said:


> I don't think so. USA, Europe and India have experienced this kind of attacks before. It is the first time in Bangladesh. You will need to avoid the entire world.....
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, those who could recite were fed dinner by the militants. Classic AQ modus operandi..ISIS doesnt spare anyone.



@ How can you be sure that it was done by the ISIS ????? 

@ Why ISIS will kill all foreigners indiscriminately ??? " Dal me kuch tu kala hai ?"

@ Why Army carried out operation at the fake end ? Once all foreigners were killed !!!!! Some thing coming over soon!!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

BDforever said:


> they were asked to site some Al-Quran surah. those who did, were spared



BUT why ? that is what I am asking because IS had been killing Muslims even those who had memorized Quran all around so why such a generosity in case of Bangladesh? 

How many BD nationals have been killed? and newspapers quoted Indian officials that Indians were among the hostages so is there any casualty among Indians?


----------



## bongbang

*How 'Operation Thunderbolt' unfolded to end Gulshan café siege*

The overnight hostage crisis at a café in Dhaka ended on Saturday morning after an hour long operation by armed forces’ commandos.

The crisis begun around 8:45pm on Friday at the Holey Artisan Bakery and O Kitchen in Road No. 79 near Gulshan-2 when eight to 10 men, armed with firearms and bombs, raided the cafe that is popular with foreigners.

With around 20-22 guests, including foreigners, trapped inside, police moved in soon. But they pulled back after two officers – DB’s Assistant Commissioner Rabiul Islam and Banani police OC Salahuddin - were killed in the first exchange of fire.

After that, law enforcement agencies had sealed off the area.

After waiting through the night, following directives from Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, armed forces joined RAB and police in the morning to launch the assault.

Then they chalked out the raid, ‘Operation Thunderbolt’, with the other security agencies.

Around 7:40am, security forces stormed the café in the Gulshan diplomatic zone and several hostages were freed minutes after the offensive began, a witness told bdnews24.com.

Heavy firing and explosions continued for at least for an hour after the operation had begun to free the hostages.

A witness who saw the assault from an adjacent building said army men in two armoured personnel carriers (APCs) tore down the wall of the café and the commandos galloped into the cafe through the breach.


More than 1,000 rounds were fired and nearly 1000 explosions were reported in the 30 minutes of the raid.


A resident at a building, just 50 yards from the scene, reported spotting snipers on the roof of another building, firing from their guns.

At a media call later in the afternoon, Bangladesh Army’s Brig Gen Nayeem Ashfaq Chowdhury said that ‘Operation Thunderbolt’ ended around 8:30am.

He said they had found 20 dead bodies of foreign citizens, but did not disclose their identities. He said all of them were murdered late Friday night using sharp weapons.

Chowdhury, director of military operations at Bangladesh Army, said that 13 people, including a Japanese and two Sri Lankans, were rescued from the restaurant.

The commandos took less than 15 minutes to complete the operation. “Within 12 to 13 minutes our men were able to take out the terrorists and took total control,” he said.

Brig Chowdhury said that there were seven attackers, one of whom was captured alive, and the rest killed during the assault.

Earlier, around 9pm, RAB Director General Benazir Ahmed was seen talking to security personnel outside the restaurant, which was heavily damaged.

Officials of different security agencies were seen moving around the lawn of the café. Fire-fighters were seen rushing to the spot with extinguishers and hosepipes, but no fire could be spotted.

A medical team was also seen rushing to the scene with stretchers.

After a while, a loud bang rocked the area, but the security personnel in the café were indifferent to it, suggesting these were controlled explosions of the Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) recovered at the scene.

Around the same time, members of different forces who had taken position in different buildings in the area before and during the raid came out and were seen embracing each other.

Blood was seen in front of the gate of the café’s main building when security officials were leaving it. A police official was shot in that spot Friday night.


A little later, RAB media wing’s Assistant Director Mizanur Rahman had confirmed bdnews24.com of the conclusion of the raid, saying: “The operation has ended.”


Army men, RAB personnel, members of the bomb disposal unit, staff of Holey Artisan Bakery and O Kitchen were also seen standing in the lawn of the café.

Around 9:40am, another loud bang was heard as the bomb disposal unit continued to explode the seized bombs in controlled environment.

After the raid ended, several youths, who appeared to be handcuffed, were seen lying in the garage of a high-rise building beside the café. But they could not be identified.

Since 8:15am, hostages, including women and children, were seen rushing out of the eatery one after another. They were taken to hospitals in ambulances right away.

After the operation, IGP AKM Shahidul Hoque had said that 18 people were rescued alive. But he left without answering how many died.

However, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said at a programme later in the morning that 13 hostages had been rescued alive.

She added that one of the seven gunmen was captured alive and the rest were killed during the raid.

Calling the incident a ‘militant attack’, Hasina said, “We have rescued 13 people alive, but some have been killed. Some of the injured have been admitted to CMH (Combined Military Hospital).”

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2016...do-assault-to-end-gulshan-cafe-siege-unfolded

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

GR!FF!N said:


> If everyone is blaming AuL,then from where you're getting these fancy stories about RAW???
> 
> As far as I know,AuL is AQ affiliated group.Since when India is supporting AQ??Or is it mandatory for you guys to bring India into picture.And India is no way responsible for rise of extremism in Bangladesh.B!tches Hasina Govt executed are all old f@rts,many of them took active participation in 71 war.These groups are all home grown extremist groups which thrived in late 90s and mainly during early 2000s.After Hasina came to power in 2008,crackdown has started against these groups.



All I have said is that the pro-Indian media in Bangladesh has supported the claim of AuI and not ISIS. Since the media is controlled by RAW in Bangladesh we can assume where they are getting their instructions from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Roybot said:


> *Those who could cite Quran were spared: Gulshan attack victim’s family*
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/city/those-who-cited-quran-verse-were-spared-1249228



3 indian among the 20 dead .


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749185311914225664


----------



## bongbang

Spring Onion said:


> BUT why ? that is what I am asking because IS had been killing Muslims even those who had memorized Quran all around so why such a generosity in case of Bangladesh?



When IS killed Musilms? You mean Shia who memorized Quran? Maybe in BD they can safely assume all BD Muslims are mostly Sunni.


----------



## Manas

Tarushi Jain .

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CmWmLPdWgAEkD4q.jpg


----------



## bongbang

*At least two Bangladeshis reportedly among hostages killed at Dhaka cafe siege*

*At least two Bangladeshi have been killed in the siege at a Dhaka restaurant, family sources have confirmed. 
*
Faraaz Hussain, the grandson to Transcom Group boss Latifur Rahman, were among the hostages slaughtered overnight at Gulshan’s Holey Artisan Bakery. 

The other is Ishrat Akhond, a former head of a Dhaka art gallery, who worked for different companies as a marketing professional.


http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2016...stages-dead-at-dhaka-cafe-siege-relatives-say


----------



## TejasMk3

Spring Onion said:


> BUT why ? that is what I am asking because IS had been killing Muslims even those who had memorized Quran all around so why such a generosity in case of Bangladesh?
> 
> How many BD nationals have been killed? and newspapers quoted Indian officials that Indians were among the hostages so is there any casualty among Indians?


Follow this thread , makes some sense to me:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748996435048292352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748996905540194305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748997579099308032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748997939897524224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748998208085434373

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749002858171867136https://twitter.com/rcallimachi/status/749003141476122624


One more...
https://twitter.com/AmarAmarasingam/status/748998794130391040
Seems like AQ vs IS


----------



## Manas

Another Hindu priest stabbed on chest and back in #Bangladesh Radha Gobindo temple, Satkhira. He's critical. #Dhaka


----------



## BDforever

Spring Onion said:


> BUT why ? that is what I am asking because IS had been killing Muslims even those who had memorized Quran all around so why such a generosity in case of Bangladesh?
> 
> How many BD nationals have been killed? and newspapers quoted Indian officials that Indians were among the hostages so is there any casualty among Indians?


i think they are looking for big BD base, to do so, they can't compensate the rise of bengali sentiment.
But I think they just hit Bengali sentiment


----------



## bdslph

What a sad day i am happy it came to end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

GiannKall said:


> Al Qaeda and ISIS do not exist. They are invention of western propaganda to justify intervention to muslim countries. JMB is just a local radical organization


Are you really Greek ?


----------



## Skywalker

Really a sad incidence..my heartiest condolences to the departed souls, ISIS is a menace and spreading like a cancer, this needs to be eradicated with utmost priority. We Pakistanies are with our begnladeshi bros in this difficult time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Md Akmal said:


> @ How can you be sure that it was done by the ISIS ?????
> 
> @ Why ISIS will kill all foreigners indiscriminately ??? " Dal me kuch tu kala hai ?"
> 
> @ Why Army carried out operation at the fake end ? Once all foreigners were killed !!!!! Some thing coming over soon!!!!!


ISIL from Middle East already published photos and exact number of casualties before any of the police members or journalists present on scene. Which proves out of 6 terrorists inside one was using Internet to inform ISIS.

ISIS killed foreigners because they think they are at war with Western world. Take note Indians were killed, Sri Lankans were spared.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

bongbang said:


> When IS killed Musilms? You mean Shia who memorized Quran? Maybe in BD they can safely assume all BD Muslims are mostly Sunni.





TejasMk3 said:


> Follow this thread , makes some sense to me:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748996435048292352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748996905540194305
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748997579099308032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748997939897524224
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748998208085434373
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749002858171867136https://twitter.com/rcallimachi/status/749003141476122624
> 
> 
> One more...
> https://twitter.com/AmarAmarasingam/status/748998794130391040
> Seems like AQ vs IS



*The Islamic State has shot dead 70 members of Iraq's pro-government Albu Nimr tribe in the latest mass execution targeting the Sunni group*, a tribal leader and the United Nations have revealed.

The victims - who had relatives serving in Iraq's security forces - were reportedly gathered in the Tharthar area, north of Ramadi, the capital of the country's western Anbar province, on Sunday. 

They were then shot dead that night, tribal elder Naim Gaoud told AFP. 

'These people who were executed were the fathers and brothers of members of the police, the army... and of tribal fighters who are battling Daesh,' he said, using an Arabic acronym for IS

Indeed, ISIS is reported to have murdered more than 500 members of the tribe last year.

*Last October, more than 150 members of the Sunni Albu Nimr tribe were found dead in a mass grave near Ramadi in Anbar province, while the corpses of another 48 were discovered near Hit.*

*And in another attack, ISIS militants massacred 30 men in broad daylight in the centre of Hit, also in Anbar, parading them through the streets and using loudspeakers to declare them apostates. *

*The Albu Nimr tribe was very active in the Awakening Councils, groups of Sunni tribal fighters the US military paid and armed a decade ago to fight against ISIS's previous incarnation in Iraq.*

Local tribal fighters are seen by the United States as a key component of any successful effort to retake control of Anbar and other Sunni regions of Iraq ISIS took over virtually unopposed last year

They no longer receive direct support from the US, whose assistance is channelled through the Shiite-dominated federal government.

*ISIS has massacred hundreds of former Awakening fighters in an effort to intimidate Sunni residents from taking up arms against them.*

Britain's Minister for the Middle East, Tobias Ellwood, said in a statement he was 'deeply concerned and shocked' by reports of the Anbar executions.

'We have been clear, defeating ISIL (ISIS) will take time and patience but it is a fight we must win,' he said. 

*'They falsely use the name of Islam to commit atrocities and have once again slaughtered Sunnis, those they claim to be defending.'*



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...killing-extremists-reveals.html#ixzz4DFYaj2ar 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...killing-extremists-reveals.html#ixzz4DFYGWEMS 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Manas said:


> Another Hindu priest stabbed on chest and back in #Bangladesh Radha Gobindo temple, Satkhira. He's critical. #Dhaka



Anhy link with this attack?

India should offer asylum to all Hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Ishrat Akhand, One of the many Bangladeshis who died in the terrorist attack. RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Since these terrorists are losing ground in Iraq and Syria they are trying to spread in here..


----------



## Musafir117

Kinda mix feelings Sad and shock, BD these days under terror by extremists, was Haseena ready for what she started Is JI somehow related with continuously attack on a minorty group! 
RIP to departed souls.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

We need to deploy troops in the Middle East to aid the NATO countries against ISIS...Our troops will get some experience,and we get some equipment ( like we did in the Gulf War ) and also to exact revenge on those motherf#$&ers


RIP to those to died..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

~Phoenix~ said:


> We need to deploy troops in the Middle East to aid the NATO countries against ISIS...Our troops will get some experience,and we get some equipment ( like we did in the Gulf War ) and also to exact revenge on those motherf#$&ers
> 
> 
> RIP to those to died..


During gulf war Bangladeshi peacekeepers were used for demining after the war.. The de-mining operation was headed itself by 10,000
Pak troops.. Apart from 70,000 Pak troops stationed in KSA for the protection of KSA.

Only a few Arab nations (on their own expenditure) are fighting DAESH and that too not on ground but airstrikes..which aren't possible for Bangladesh.. Unless it can upgrade and send its mig-29s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Spring Onion said:


> *The Islamic State has shot dead 70 members of Iraq's pro-government Albu Nimr tribe in the latest mass execution targeting the Sunni group*, a tribal leader and the United Nations have revealed.
> 
> The victims - who had relatives serving in Iraq's security forces - were reportedly gathered in the Tharthar area, north of Ramadi, the capital of the country's western Anbar province, on Sunday.
> 
> They were then shot dead that night, tribal elder Naim Gaoud told AFP.
> 
> 'These people who were executed were the fathers and brothers of members of the police, the army... and of tribal fighters who are battling Daesh,' he said, using an Arabic acronym for IS
> 
> Indeed, ISIS is reported to have murdered more than 500 members of the tribe last year.
> 
> *Last October, more than 150 members of the Sunni Albu Nimr tribe were found dead in a mass grave near Ramadi in Anbar province, while the corpses of another 48 were discovered near Hit.*
> 
> *And in another attack, ISIS militants massacred 30 men in broad daylight in the centre of Hit, also in Anbar, parading them through the streets and using loudspeakers to declare them apostates. *
> 
> *The Albu Nimr tribe was very active in the Awakening Councils, groups of Sunni tribal fighters the US military paid and armed a decade ago to fight against ISIS's previous incarnation in Iraq.*
> 
> Local tribal fighters are seen by the United States as a key component of any successful effort to retake control of Anbar and other Sunni regions of Iraq ISIS took over virtually unopposed last year
> 
> They no longer receive direct support from the US, whose assistance is channelled through the Shiite-dominated federal government.
> 
> *ISIS has massacred hundreds of former Awakening fighters in an effort to intimidate Sunni residents from taking up arms against them.*
> 
> Britain's Minister for the Middle East, Tobias Ellwood, said in a statement he was 'deeply concerned and shocked' by reports of the Anbar executions.
> 
> 'We have been clear, defeating ISIL (ISIS) will take time and patience but it is a fight we must win,' he said.
> 
> *'They falsely use the name of Islam to commit atrocities and have once again slaughtered Sunnis, those they claim to be defending.'*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...killing-extremists-reveals.html#ixzz4DFYaj2ar
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



As mentioned in that set of tweets, IS has indeed killed Sunnis, but only when absolutely required.
The tribe is very pro govt, in fact involved in fighting ISIS, which is why they were slaughtered, Here is an interview with someone from that tribe:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696953169834811392
Another interview, this one is from Pakistan where Pak army guy tries to convince Talib dude not kill Pakistanis, he retorts by saying you guys help the enemy (U.S) so you are also Kaffir...specifically calls them "Murtad" that is, someone who Recites the Kalma, calls themselves muslim, but then helps the Kaffirs, and takes money from them to fight again.





Goto 1:55 
The way these IS fellows think is quite similar.


----------



## Desertfalcon

Woke up this morning to the tragic news of 20 of the hostages being hacked to death. Can you imagine? Hostages on the floor, seeing and hearing their fellow captives being hacked to death with machetes, waiting their turn to be next? I can't comprehend what they must have endured. God will judge their murderers! At least 13 were rescued and all but one of the terrorists killed. 

_Requiscat in pace, _for the dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

A family went there to have dinner was treated well by the terrorists as the woman had hijab...


----------



## Arthur

A sad day indeed.

So many innocent lives lost.

May their souls Rest in Peace.


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> A family went there to have dinner was treated well by the terrorists as the woman had hijab...



If that's not an incentive to convert to Islam then I don't what is really.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -xXx-

Spring Onion said:


> BUT why ? that is what I am asking because IS had been killing Muslims even those who had memorized Quran all around so why such a generosity in case of Bangladesh?
> 
> How many BD nationals have been killed? and newspapers quoted Indian officials that Indians were among the hostages so is there any casualty among Indians?



When they are done with kafirs, they will come to takfir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

bloo said:


> @Abingdonboy Would India have sent the NSG if Bangladesh had so requested?
> 
> RIP to the dead.
> 
> View attachment 315284
> View attachment 315285
> View attachment 315286


If BD had requested, why not?


----------



## samv

Roybot said:


> *Those who could cite Quran were spared: Gulshan attack victim’s family*
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/city/those-who-cited-quran-verse-were-spared-1249228





Nothing to do with religion right?


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rest in peace to all civilians killed


Rot in hell to terrorists..


----------



## Glorino

haviZsultan said:


> Very unfortunate. I hope the muslim world finds an end to fanaticism and hatred. My thoughts are with Bangladesh as is my heart with the people of said nation.



Brother; Religious Hatred,Religious Fanaticism, Envy , Jealousy all these part of Pakistani society and every Pakistani must play his/her role to remove this curse.ZERO TOLERANCE TOWARDS TERRORISM is NEEDED in EVERY COUNTRY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> During gulf war Bangladeshi peacekeepers were used for demining after the war.. The de-mining operation was headed itself by 10,000
> Pak troops.. Apart from 70,000 Pak troops stationed in KSA for the protection of KSA.
> 
> Only a few Arab nations (on their own expenditure) are fighting DAESH and that too not on ground but airstrikes..which aren't possible for Bangladesh.. Unless it can upgrade and send its mig-29s.




A war cannot be won unless fought on the ground, albeit, with support from the air. Arabs have ceased to be a warlike people as they were before, Greed of money has changed them as also a good life.

Syrian Arab terrorists have started a war that may need non-Arab Muslim interference to bring an end. However, the main non-Arab Muslim power itself is in a quagmire that was created firstly by its greed to control its neighbor.



*India confirms one of its citizens died in Dhaka hostage crisis*
News Desk, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-07-02 19:29:45.0 BdST Updated: 2016-07-02 19:29:45.0 BdST










PreviousNext
*An Indian citizen is among the 20 hostages killed by gunmen who seized a restaurant popular with foreigners in Dhaka.*

Indian Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj said in a twitter post that the victim had been identified as 19- year-old Tarushi Jain, who studied at the University of California (UC), Berkely.

Seven gunmen had barged into the Holey Artisan Bakery at the Gulshan diplomatic zone around 8:45 on Friday night and taken the guests hostage.

The crisis, which brought Dhaka to its knees for 12 hours, ended after army commandos stormed the cafe on Saturday morning.

One Rashed Hasan Khan, who was among the relatives of hostages waiting outside the café, told the media his son’s friend, Tarushi, a student of the UC, Berkley, was trapped inside.







“Tarushi lived at the Baridhara Residential Area. She is one of those trapped inside. We have failed to contact her until 11:30am (on Saturday),” he said.

Witnesses said the attackers shouted 'Allahu Akbar' (God is great) on their way in and started firing blanks before taking the guests inside hostage.

Police moved in soon after, leading to an exchange of fire, in which two police officers were killed. The hostage standoff ended almost 12 hours later after army commandos initiated ‘Operation Thunderbolt’ on Saturday morning to free the hostages.

The army said that they had rescued 13 hostages and found bodies of 20 foreigners inside the restaurant, who, they said, had been killed with sharp weapons late Friday night, hours before the security forces moved in.

An army spokesperson told a media briefing that one of the attackers was captured alive, while six others were killed in the raid.


----------



## bigbossman

RIP Abinta Kabir. She died in terrorist attack last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

bongbang said:


> The commandos took less than 15 minutes to complete the operation. “Within 12 to 13 minutes our men were able to take out the terrorists and took total control,” he said.


@Anubis like is said earlier.



shah1398 said:


> Thats what each country have trained guys for hostage taking operations. U have to move those guys sooner or later. The sooner the better as later there may not be any hostages left to rescue. Good luck.



Good job in the end as there is no reported collateral damage.


----------



## BDforever

Army commandos after operation 









*At least three Bangladeshis reportedly among hostages killed in Dhaka cafe*

*source: http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2016...eportedly-among-hostages-killed-in-dhaka-cafe*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

It seems in a similar situation the terrorists have one goal - to kill the non-Muslim hostages one by one. So, it is a waste of time to negotiate with them, because they will use this time to do more killings. So, the best option may be to storm the place at the first opportunity even if there is a danger of collateral damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

bluesky said:


> It seems in a similar situation the terrorists have one goal - to kill the non-Muslim hostages one by one. So, it is a waste of time to negotiate with them, because they will use this time to do more killings. So, the best option may be to storm the place at the first opportunity even if there is a danger of collateral damage.



I agree completely. They were never, ever, going to release those hostages peacefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

bluesky said:


> A war cannot be won unless fought on the ground, albeit, with support from the air. Arabs have ceased to be a warlike people as they were before, Greed of money has changed them as also a good life.
> 
> Syrian Arab terrorists have started a war that may need non-Arab Muslim interference to bring an end. However, the main non-Arab Muslim power itself is in a quagmire that was created firstly by its greed to control its neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> *India confirms one of its citizens died in Dhaka hostage crisis*
> News Desk, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 2016-07-02 19:29:45.0 BdST Updated: 2016-07-02 19:29:45.0 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreviousNext
> *An Indian citizen is among the 20 hostages killed by gunmen who seized a restaurant popular with foreigners in Dhaka.*
> 
> Indian Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj said in a twitter post that the victim had been identified as 19- year-old Tarushi Jain, who studied at the University of California (UC), Berkely.
> 
> Seven gunmen had barged into the Holey Artisan Bakery at the Gulshan diplomatic zone around 8:45 on Friday night and taken the guests hostage.
> 
> The crisis, which brought Dhaka to its knees for 12 hours, ended after army commandos stormed the cafe on Saturday morning.
> 
> One Rashed Hasan Khan, who was among the relatives of hostages waiting outside the café, told the media his son’s friend, Tarushi, a student of the UC, Berkley, was trapped inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Tarushi lived at the Baridhara Residential Area. She is one of those trapped inside. We have failed to contact her until 11:30am (on Saturday),” he said.
> 
> Witnesses said the attackers shouted 'Allahu Akbar' (God is great) on their way in and started firing blanks before taking the guests inside hostage.
> 
> Police moved in soon after, leading to an exchange of fire, in which two police officers were killed. The hostage standoff ended almost 12 hours later after army commandos initiated ‘Operation Thunderbolt’ on Saturday morning to free the hostages.
> 
> The army said that they had rescued 13 hostages and found bodies of 20 foreigners inside the restaurant, who, they said, had been killed with sharp weapons late Friday night, hours before the security forces moved in.
> 
> An army spokesperson told a media briefing that one of the attackers was captured alive, while six others were killed in the raid.



All those who could recite verses from Kuran were spared !! those who couldnt were killed including Tarushi. 

i wonder what good they are doing to Islam by doing all this except for increasing hatred against it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbossman

Faraaz Hossain. He is one of the Bangladeshis who was killed last night. Beside him Tarishi Jain from India. She was also killed by the terrorist. RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

bluesky said:


> It seems in a similar situation the terrorists have one goal - to kill the non-Muslim hostages one by one. So, it is a waste of time to negotiate with them, because they will use this time to do more killings. So, the best option may be to storm the place at the first opportunity even if there is a danger of collateral damage.



When it was clear that the police were unable to deal with the terrorists, and they had no intention to release the hostages intact, that was when the army should have stormed the cafe once after cordoning off the entire area. 

This similarly happened during the Pilkhana massacre. This reveals some serious loopholes in decision-making within the country's leadership. 

It is worth noting that there had been warnings of potential foreign militant activities in Bangladesh by foreign agencies many a time ago. However, these were quickly ignored by the ruling government back then. By doing these, and pinning the blame on the opposition (which they already had done BTW), this only puts a further dent on their credibility. 

Let's be clear about one thing here. This attack is not only a massive tragedy, the first of its kind in Bangladesh. This attack is a powerful message from them. Unlike the murders of the past, they didn't just kill and run away. They are willing to die for their ideology and conviction, and this had been steadily increasing in depth over the years - An alarming trend. 

The root has been planted long ago way back in 2013, and the idea is growing and growing. The question is, what will the government do now? Still bicker over petty politics?  

I would be surprised if Gowher Rizvi isn't sacked any time soon. That man has blood on his hands. But hey, this is Bangladesh where loyalty has more weight over merit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Desertfalcon

bigbossman said:


> Faraaz Hossain. He is one of the Bangladeshis who was killed last night. Beside him Tarishi Jain from India. She was also killed by the terrorist. RIP.



Really, it just makes it so much more heartbreaking. Two young, beautiful people with their whole lives ahead of them. Snuffed out by savages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

~Phoenix~ said:


> We need to deploy troops in the Middle East to aid the NATO countries against ISIS...Our troops will get some experience,and we get some equipment ( like we did in the Gulf War ) and also to exact revenge on those motherf#$&ers
> 
> 
> RIP to those to died..



Yes i agree with you you said the samething like i said before


----------



## ~Phoenix~

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> During gulf war Bangladeshi peacekeepers were used for demining after the war.. The de-mining operation was headed itself by 10,000
> Pak troops.. Apart from 70,000 Pak troops stationed in KSA for the protection of KSA.
> 
> Only a few Arab nations (on their own expenditure) are fighting DAESH and that too not on ground but airstrikes..which aren't possible for Bangladesh.. Unless it can upgrade and send its mig-29s.



I didn't talk about Pakistani Army,so don't bring that to this topic...What I'm talking about is that we need some revenge on those bloody MFs....Once we get the Su-30Mkii or MiG-35s ( like 2019-2020 ) we gonna avenge the deaths of innocent people and martydom of loyal police officers...



bdslph said:


> Yes i agree with you you said the samething like i said before



Thanks for agreeing...The country won't rest untill we take revenge


----------



## TopCat

Md Akmal said:


> @ How can you be sure that it was done by the ISIS ?????
> 
> @ Why ISIS will kill all foreigners indiscriminately ??? " Dal me kuch tu kala hai ?"
> 
> @ Why Army carried out operation at the fake end ? Once all foreigners were killed !!!!! Some thing coming over soon!!!!!



How did you escape from the restaurant last night with so many army/police surrounded it to catch the terrorists? Dal mey kuch kala hai.. that's a certainty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKD

Why pakistanis are getting Bonkers on twitter using hashtag #IndiaAttacksDhaka saying ISIS is created and funded by India??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Desertfalcon said:


> Really, it just makes it so much more heartbreaking. Two young, beautiful people with their whole lives ahead of them. Snuffed out by savages.



His grandfather made fortune with ULFA (Indian terrorist organization) money. ULFA killed his aunt for treachery of his grand father. That 15 years old case is still pending in BD court. That Jain girl also could be connected with those people.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Footage of the army raid in the cafe - 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1204438226254348

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alwayspeace

RIP the victims of the attack. I cant understand the whole world can not defeat this shit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> No after the attackers took over the cafe there were competing narratives put out by the Indians and Americans... The Indians and their lackeys in Bangladesh were putting out that this was carried out by AuI while the Americans have been indicating ISIS ... I guess you need at least an IQ of 70 to understand something so simple.
> 
> For someone who talks a lot you really know very little about intelligence work and false flag operations or are you just pretending to be stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> bdnews24.com, Dhaka Tribune, Daily Star all who are pro-Indian have been pushing the AuI angle ... By the way you have been here since 2012 and you are still only a senior member ... Just shows how pathetic you are.


No you moron....You were not following the news....It was the American state dept that was constantly saying no link with IS found....go back and do some reading...you are a lawyer and don't even know how to make rational points and you are here to teach people about intelligence and false flag operations....posting images with quotes on them are not intelligence. Either you are extremely stupid(god knows how you got a law degree) or you are intentionally ignorant....either way you are disgrace to Bangladeshis in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

ISI is doing and organizing all the criminal activities to kill the non-Muslims, Shias and even also those Muslims whose style of prayer deviates a little from theirs. ISI and its followers are doing all the heinous jobs of killing people on tiny grounds and shout Allah Akber as if they are the blessed children of God.

It is time world leaders sit together and wipe out this enemy of mankind, ISI, for once and all. I am very much shocked to see the pictures of Tarishi, an Indian national and her friend, Faraaz, two teenagers, were killed by the militants. What kind of devilish mental training has put them into such kind of unnecessary killings.

Our Madrasas are the breeding ground of fanatics who are easy prey to the masterminds because these students' lower IQ and all in the name of religion. Superstition and religion are two different things. I demand the dismantling of Madrasa and its religion-based education altogether. Every one must get same level of education. 

I have checked on the Madrasa students. They are not at par with the normal schools. Religion education should be conducted in the houses under Moulovis/Ustads. This is what we did in our time.


----------



## TopCat

BDforever said:


> Army commandos after operation
> View attachment 315356
> 
> View attachment 315357
> 
> 
> *At least three Bangladeshis reportedly among hostages killed in Dhaka cafe*
> 
> *source: http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2016...eportedly-among-hostages-killed-in-dhaka-cafe*



I can see two shades of camoes here. 
I guess the brownish ones are from infantry, and the greenish ones are commandos. The brown ones seemed like operating the APC and green ones did the operation. Your thoughts.


----------



## BDforever

iajdani said:


> I can see two shades of camoes here.
> I guess the brownish ones are from infantry, and the greenish ones are commandos. The brown ones seemed like operating the APC and green ones did the operation. Your thoughts.


probably East Bengal regiment participated alone with Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

bluesky said:


> ISI is doing and organizing all the criminal activities to kill the non-Muslims, Shias and even also those Muslims whose style of prayer deviates a little from theirs. ISI and its followers are doing all the heinous jobs of killing people on tiny grounds and shout Allah Akber as if they are the blessed children of God.
> 
> It is time world leaders sit together and wipe out this enemy of mankind, ISI, for once and all. I am very much shocked to see the pictures of Tarishi, an Indian national and her friend, Faraaz, two teenagers, were killed by the militants. What kind of devilish mental training has put them into such kind of unnecessary killings.
> 
> *Our Madrasas are the breeding ground of fanatics* who are easy prey to the masterminds because these students' lower IQ and all in the name of religion. Superstition and religion are two different things. I demand the dismantling of Madrasa and its religion-based education altogether. Every one must get same level of education.
> 
> I have checked on the Madrasa students. They are not at par with the normal schools. Religion education should be conducted in the houses under Moulovis/Ustads. This is what we did in our time.



YOu are dead wrong here. Most of the terrorist are of non madrassa background. In madrassa people were taught to be devout muslim and they mostly are poor and do rituals. They do some agitation like Hefazat like any other conservative sect of the society. Thats about it.



BDforever said:


> probably East Bengal regiment participated alone with Commandos



Yes thats what I thought. Para commandos dont operate APC. Do they?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Musafir117 said:


> Kinda mix feelings Sad and shock, BD these days under terror by extremists, was Haseena ready for what she started Is JI somehow related with continuously attack on a minorty group!
> RIP to departed souls.



The politics of attacks on minority group in BD has many players including BD govt affiliates and Indian as well as own religious groups 


-xXx- said:


> When they are done with kafirs, they will come to takfir.



They themselves are takfiris. So they are not killing takfiris but all other kinds of Muslims including Sunnis and shias


----------



## Anubis

MBI Munshi said:


> So it appears Anubis was painting an usually optimistic picture of events in Gulshan this morning. Things turned out much worse with 20 of the hostages killed which would make that a tally of approximately 28 fatalities in total.


Where the **** did I paint an optimistic picture? Your two bit Bangladeshi political tactics isn't going to work in an international forum....just like your knowledge of "intelligence" holds no value here.


----------



## Spring Onion

TejasMk3 said:


> As mentioned in that set of tweets, IS has indeed killed Sunnis, but only when absolutely required.
> The tribe is very pro govt, in fact involved in fighting ISIS, which is why they were slaughtered, Here is an interview with someone from that tribe:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696953169834811392
> Another interview, this one is from Pakistan where Pak army guy tries to convince Talib dude not kill Pakistanis, he retorts by saying you guys help the enemy (U.S) so you are also Kaffir...specifically calls them "Murtad" that is, someone who Recites the Kalma, calls themselves muslim, but then helps the Kaffirs, and takes money from them to fight again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goto 1:55
> The way these IS fellows think is quite similar.



All what you have posted proves only one thing and that is irrespective of sunni/shia these terrorists kill everyone so stop portraying the wrong thing that these attackers in BD left bangaldeshis alive because they are sunnis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1204438226254348

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desertfalcon

iajdani said:


> His grandfather made fortune with ULFA (Indian terrorist organization) money. ULFA killed his aunt for treachery of his grand father. That 15 years old case is still pending in BD court. That Jain girl also could be connected with those people.


Well then clearly hacking them to death with machetes was justified. Really, you creep me out.


----------



## Nabil365

Interestingly Operation ThunderBolt was also the same mission carried out in Singapore when SIA was hijacked....


----------



## Arthur

iajdani said:


> I can see two shades of camoes here.
> I guess the brownish ones are from infantry, and the greenish ones are commandos. The brown ones seemed like operating the APC and green ones did the operation. Your thoughts.





BDforever said:


> probably East Bengal regiment participated alone with Commandos





iajdani said:


> Yes thats what I thought. Para commandos dont operate APC. Do they?



1 Para is the elitest unit of Bangladesh Army(stationed in Shylet). Being the elite one they can call upon any kind of equipment from the 46th Independent Brigade stationed in Dhaka or any other unit or divisions. The whole 46th In dependent Brigade is a specialized urban warfare & strike element. And they operates APC's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

*DK Hwang facebook account. he posted 2 operation video.*
https://www.facebook.com/duckkyu.hwang.3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Haseena's political oppression is leading to increased radicalization in Bangladeshi society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

It was actually very clever. APC 's entered the premises breaking through the fence, creating a good diversion for the commandos to enter the premises through the sidewalk.

Bastards thought the commandos will come out of the "Big thing" , their mind were instantly occupied by the diversion.Started firing at it.Like the bunch of mofos they are.

Commandos entered through the lawn,deployed smoke bombs,and then few controlled burst of sub machine gun.Probably wiping out the bloody bastards.


If they only could have done it at the first hours,we might have spared some innocent lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -xXx-

Spring Onion said:


> They themselves are takfiris. So they are not killing takfiris but all other kinds of Muslims including Sunnis and shias



BDeshi ones are yet to reach that spot, perhaps they are holding back strategically.



Horus said:


> Haseena's political oppression is leading to increased radicalization in Bangladeshi society.



Oops, we have the devil's advocate here !!

Koi maa ke pet se terrorist banke nahi aata janab, har terrorist ke peeche Haseena hoti hai. Justified enough !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

masud said:


> *DK Hwang facebook account. he posted 2 operation video.*
> https://www.facebook.com/duckkyu.hwang.3




It was actually very clever. APC 's entered the premises breaking through the fence, creating a good diversion for the commandos to enter the premises through the sidewalk.

Bastards thought the commandos will come out of the "Big thing" , their mind were instantly occupied by the diversion.Started firing at it, like the bunch of mofos they are.

Commandos entered through the sidewalk,from their initial positions,took position and ready to enter the building,deployed smoke bombs,entered the building and then few controlled burst of sub machine gun.Probably wiping out the bloody bastards.


If they only could have done it at the first hours,we might have spared some more innocent lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## neem456

Killing of only non muslims in such terrorists events is going to have long term repurcussions on the economy of bangladesh.

Tourism will take the first immediate hit, followed by sports and trade.


----------



## Spring Onion

neem456 said:


> *Killing of only non muslims *in such terrorists events is going to have long term repurcussions on the economy of bangladesh.
> 
> Tourism will take the first immediate hit, followed by sports and trade.
> 
> Killing of only non muslims in such terrorists events is going to have long term repurcussions on the economy of bangladesh.
> 
> Tourism will take the first immediate hit, followed by sports and trade.



Faraz Hossen is supposed to be a Bangladeshi Muslim who is also killed. right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

Spring Onion said:


> Faraz Hossen is supposed to be a Bangladeshi Muslim who is also killed. right?



He was never a target. There is always going to be the collateral damage in the event of such a magnitude.


----------



## Spring Onion

neem456 said:


> He was never a target. There is always going to be the collateral damage in the event of such a magnitude.



 they slit throats of many so how does it count for collateral damage ?how other Indians were left alive then? they could have killed them also why just one Indian national?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Thunder-17 said:


> This guy is so ashamed of his own caste, he is not even telling it.


Since you are new, you are allowed a certain amount of latitude. Consider yourself shown that latitude. It is extremely ill-mannered to enquire about the castes of others. What should matter to you is the content of his message.


----------



## kobiraaz

Loki said:


> When it was clear that the police were unable to deal with the terrorists, and they had no intention to release the hostages intact, that was when the army should have stormed the cafe once after cordoning off the entire area.
> 
> This similarly happened during the Pilkhana massacre. This reveals some serious loopholes in decision-making within the country's leadership.
> 
> It is worth noting that there had been warnings of potential foreign militant activities in Bangladesh by foreign agencies many a time ago. However, these were quickly ignored by the ruling government back then. By doing these, and pinning the blame on the opposition (which they already had done BTW), this only puts a further dent on their credibility.
> 
> Let's be clear about one thing here. This attack is not only a massive tragedy, the first of its kind in Bangladesh. This attack is a powerful message from them. Unlike the murders of the past, they didn't just kill and run away. They are willing to die for their ideology and conviction, and this had been steadily increasing in depth over the years - An alarming trend.
> 
> The root has been planted long ago way back in 2013, and the idea is growing and growing. The question is, what will the government do now? Still bicker over petty politics?
> 
> I would be surprised if Gowher Rizvi isn't sacked any time soon. That man has blood on his hands. But hey, this is Bangladesh where loyalty has more weight over merit.



For some reason the Government isn't comfortable with commando units based in Dhaka. Commandos are kept away from Dhaka according to an FB ARMY fan page. Those who stormed today were flown fromSylhet.


----------



## Tshering22

Terrorism in the last 20 years has taken an uglier turn than perceived earlier. 

Earlier, it used to be mostly hostage situation where government would largely give into the demands made by terrorists and they would have their game.

These days as governments refuse to give in to the demands, terrorists have resorted to only one agenda: kill as many people brutally as possible. 

For a world that is heading towards such a situation, terrorists caught should be executed without trial and with extreme prejudice.

Also the longer UN delays in fixing the terminology of terrorism the more such entities will continue to gain.

It is sad to see this happening. May those who died find eternal peace in the world Beyond.

I hope vengeance is swift and brutal.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Spring Onion said:


> they slit throats of many so how does it count for collateral damage ?how other Indians were left alive then? they could have killed them also why just one Indian national?



they killed anyone who couldnt recite the verses from Kuran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Desertfalcon said:


> Well then clearly hacking them to death with machetes was justified. Really, you creep me out.


If some terrorist kills some other terrorist, do not creep me out.


----------



## Spectre

Joe Shearer said:


> Since you are new, you are allowed a certain amount of latitude. Consider yourself shown that latitude. It is extremely ill-mannered to enquire about the castes of others. What should matter to you is the content of his message.



I am not speaking for the guy you quoted. He is a troll. BUT

I wish we could have move towards a caste-less society as was envisioned by our drafters of our constitution. That once the lower castes are given a sufficient enough lift- reservations would wind down.

Instead I see just the opposite happening - castes are not being de-legitimized but instead increasingly being given a even more concrete contours. Even sub-castes are now polishing their identities and propping up the divisions in India society instead of blurring the lines.

So in such a scenario - when more than half the population (soon to be) are going to be legally required to declare the caste affiliations so as to take various benefits due, is it any surprise? -when conversations in India increasingly start with - "Kya jaat hai?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1767220993515840


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> If that's not an incentive to convert to Islam then I don't what is really.



Ah do it quickly.... Shasural to ana hi parega 

By the way video Posted by a Korean man shows The survivors were let go by an armed terrorists before the storming. Army just went there to finish the terrorists who were on a suicide mission.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1767215886849684


----------



## BDforever

20 dead hostages' nationality has been identified:
9 Italians
7 Japanese
2 Bangladeshis
1 American and
1 Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Khan saheb said:


> It was actually very clever. APC 's entered the premises breaking through the fence, creating a good diversion for the commandos to enter the premises through the sidewalk.


It's not really a ground-braking tactic and quite common in hostage rescue.


Khan saheb said:


> Bastards thought the commandos will come out of the "Big thing" , their mind were instantly occupied by the diversion.Started firing at it.Like the bunch of mofos they are.


They knew they couldn't do much to the APC, and they really weren't there to fight the Commandos but rather kill foreigners.



Khan saheb said:


> If they only could have done it at the first hours,we might have spared some innocent lives.


Couldn't as there were hostages and they would have started shooting at them. The mission was carried at a time, where the terrorists would suffer from exhaustion and sleep derivation and wouldn't be able to make quick judgement. If it was carried out earlier, more people would have probably died.


----------



## monitor

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=584079461761719




Dramatic footage of operation thunderbolt




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=584076505095348


----------



## masud

Khan saheb said:


> It was actually very clever. APC 's entered the premises breaking through the fence, creating a good diversion for the commandos to enter the premises through the sidewalk.
> 
> Bastards thought the commandos will come out of the "Big thing" , their mind were instantly occupied by the diversion.Started firing at it, like the bunch of mofos they are.
> 
> Commandos entered through the sidewalk,from their initial positions,took position and ready to enter the building,deployed smoke bombs,entered the building and then few controlled burst of sub machine gun.Probably wiping out the bloody bastards.
> 
> 
> If they only could have done it at the first hours,we might have spared some more innocent lives.


i noticed that our army comandos operation and tackticks are quiet same as russian army sprtnaz.


----------



## Arthur

Stannis Baratheon said:


> It's not really a ground-braking tactic and quite common in hostage rescue.



Have I claimed anything about it being ground breaking or not? It's a clever tactic.Hence followed in so many situations.



Stannis Baratheon said:


> They knew they couldn't do much to the APC



I won't give that much credit to those mofos brains. .



Stannis Baratheon said:


> and they really weren't there to fight the Commandos



Wouldn't spare them,If given the chance.




Stannis Baratheon said:


> but rather kill foreigners.



Obviously.



Stannis Baratheon said:


> Couldn't as there were hostages and they would have started shooting at them. The mission was carried at a time, where the terrorists would suffer from exhaustion and sleep derivation and wouldn't be able to make quick judgement. If it was carried out earlier, more people would have probably died.



Just wistful thinking of a grieving mind.I know that but couldn't help it. Anyway my friend,I am still in a state of shock and grieving right now.Second thought can't be helped.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Khan saheb said:


> Do you think those in the mass grave in Ramadi failed to recite it?



Right now i dont care about Ramadi or any other place. i only care about my Indian sister who was killed just because she couldnt recite koranic verses. 

take it in whichever way u want.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Khan saheb said:


> Have I said anything about it being ground breakig or not.It's a clever tactic.Hence fllowed in so many situations.


When a tactic has been practised too often, I don't think it falls into the clever part. I was hoping they would fit the APC with tear canisters and release them right after they crashed the APC onto the wall. But it definitely was a mission to kill the terrorists and rescue wasn't the first priority, for which they seemed to take it a bit slow. They probably knew what happened inside.


----------



## GuardianRED

Khan saheb said:


> So was Ms. Akhand,Ms. Kabir , Ac Rabiul ISma, OC Salauddin.
> 
> Don't play dirt game here my friend. Victims are always victims. You downplaying someones sacrifice doesn't say high of your character.
> 
> People died here. Show some srespect to their soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And How are you so sure?
> 
> The whole world seems to think,whoever doesn't agree with them is a target? Are you implying these three victims sacrifice is nothing as they belonged to a specific religion?
> 
> Please don't reply here any more.You are creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think those in the mass grave in Ramadi failed to recite it?



Sorry but it does beg the question to why the No. of foreigners Killed is Very High + does any one know how many people were in the restaurant/bakery before the attack ? what happened to the staff? Most of the local people was let go yes?

Why was this establishment targeted?


----------



## BDforever

The terrorist bastards ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

BDforever said:


> The terrorist bastards ..
> View attachment 315374



This is verified? who released this ?


----------



## BDforever

GuardianRED said:


> This is verified? who released this ?


SITE intelligence


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Khan saheb said:


> Yeah and others are clearly not? Please spare us your spank.



Decide they were or they were not !!!


Khan saheb said:


> Do you think those in the mass grave in Ramadi failed to recite it?




and i ll say what i feel like saying. either choose to ignore or report it but spare me from your lecture.


----------



## neem456

Spring Onion said:


> they slit throats of many so how does it count for collateral damage ?how other Indians were left alive then? they could have killed them also why just one Indian national?





Khan saheb said:


> So was Ms. Akhand,Ms. Kabir , Ac Rabiul ISma, OC Salauddin.
> 
> Don't play dirt game here my friend. Victims are always victims. You downplaying someones sacrifice doesn't say high of your character.
> 
> People died here. Show some srespect to their soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And How are you so sure?
> 
> The whole world seems to think,whoever doesn't agree with them is a target? Are you implying these three victims sacrifice is nothing as they belonged to a specific religion?
> 
> Please don't reply here any more.You are creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think those in the mass grave in Ramadi failed to recite it?



Read facts before posing fictional irrelevant questions.



> Survivors of the attack said the killers made their hostages recite verses from the Koran to identify who was Muslim and who was not. Those who could recite the Islamic holy book were spared while those unable to were killed, the survivors said.
> 
> Isil claimed responsibility for the attack, saying it had deliberately targeted the citizens of “Crusader countries”, but it was not clear if the plot was organised by the group’s leadership in Syria or developed locally in Bangladesh.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...rant-in-diplomatic-quarter-of-bangladeshi-ca/


----------



## -xXx-

monitor said:


>



Innocence is subjective. Are jews also innocent?


----------



## GuardianRED

Khan saheb said:


> The whole point is my brother,It doesn't matter any more.Dead s are dead.Bloods have already been shade.
> 
> People is dead,regardless of their origin,nationality, we can't bring them back.
> 
> The thing to do is instead of creating divide among ourselves we should look forward and make sure this kind of tragedy never happen again. EVER.
> 
> I hope you get what I was trying to make him understand.



How can one make sure this of tragedy never happen again , if we don't know why it happened in the first place - Hence the basic questions. 

Creating a Divide is Nobody's Goal. One is just trying to understand and make sense - ONLY then one can try to prevent such tragedy


----------



## Arthur

Stannis Baratheon said:


> When a tactic has been practised too often, I don't think it falls into the clever part. I was hoping they would fit the APC with tear canisters and release them right after they crashed the APC onto the wall.


When it's a new situation it's not unclever to use either.These Mofos don't study strategy.




Stannis Baratheon said:


> They probably knew what happened inside.


I think so.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Khan saheb said:


> Spare me your further replies.



nobody asked u to quote me in the first place.


----------



## Arthur

GuardianRED said:


> How can one make sure this of tragedy never happen again , if we don't know why it happened in the first place - Hence the basic questions.
> 
> Creating a Divide is Nobody's Goal. One is just trying to understand and make sense - ONLY then one can try to prevent such tragedy


Agree. But the way he and few other started and talked and replied on this,is what ticked me.
Anyway,I am bit in shock and grieving,not in a state to debate.so I will stay way from further debates.

Pray for us.Regards.


----------



## Anubis

BDforever said:


> The terrorist bastards ..
> View attachment 315374


SO ISIS says there were 5 of them..and we have 5 bodies...so none of them are missing?


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Anubis said:


> SO ISIS says there were 5 of them..and we have 5 bodies...so none of them are missing?


actually 7, rest 2's photos have not published


----------



## Arthur

Anubis said:


> SO ISIS says there were 5 of them..and we have 5 bodies...so none of them are missing?





BDforever said:


> actually 7, rest 2's photos have not published



ISPR talked about six dead,one detained.

But How come IS says five? Foreign traineds with local sleeper sells who helped them to get in?


----------



## zip

This kind of incidents will increase in future. Internal security requires major investment and looks more vital area then military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Anubis said:


> No you moron....You were not following the news....It was the American state dept that was constantly saying no link with IS found....go back and do some reading...you are a lawyer and don't even know how to make rational points and you are here to teach people about intelligence and false flag operations....posting images with quotes on them are not intelligence. Either you are extremely stupid(god knows how you got a law degree) or you are intentionally ignorant....either way you are disgrace to Bangladeshis in this forum.



No the State Department was saying they could not yet confirm whether it was ISIS but the pro-Indian media claimed that the Americans were denying ISIS involvement ... I am sure you understand that but are just playing stupid.



Anubis said:


> Where the **** did I paint an optimistic picture? Your two bit Bangladeshi political tactics isn't going to work in an international forum....just like your knowledge of "intelligence" holds no value here.



Yea keep on saying that to yourself if it helps you sleep ...


----------



## 911

Those who commenting one liners or throwing out conspiracy theories, imagine yourself in place of those victims for a second and you will know how easy it is to type anything comes to your mind behind computers.


----------



## kobiraaz

-xXx- said:


> Innocence is subjective. Are jews also innocent?



Yes Jews are innocents, Zionists are not.


----------



## -xXx-

kobiraaz said:


> Yes Jews are innocents, Zionists are not.



Those engineer jews who are economically contributing to zionists Israel as well?


----------



## Nabil365

Is because APC were going to be used SWADS were not part of the operation?


----------



## kobiraaz

-xXx- said:


> Those engineer jews who are economically contributing to zionists Israel as well?



If I donate money to ISIS am I innocent? There is your answer. Choose your answer as you wish. I don't see any difference between ISIS aand Israel. Zionists also started as terrorists before 1947.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -xXx-

kobiraaz said:


> If I donate money to ISIS am I innocent? There is your answer. Choose your answer as you wish. I don't see any difference between ISIS aand Israel. Zionists also started as terrorists before 1947.....



You justified my stand. Being innocent is subjective, a granny cooking food in Israel is not innocent for these terrorist and they are justified in killing them.


----------



## kobiraaz

-xXx- said:


> You justified my stand. Being innocent is subjective, a granny cooking food in Israel is not innocent for these terrorist and they are justified in killing them.



No you don't understand islam and Islamic terrorists.

There are specific laws in Shariah about warfare. You cannot kill old and those who do not participate in war.

Still ISIS kills. Kinda because they are less islamic more terrorists. And Also because they cannot touch the drones bombing over them, so they kill anyone they find violating Sharia out of sheer frustration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

iajdani said:


> If some terrorist kills some other terrorist, do not creep me out.


Now only if you had presented actual *proof* that that boy and girl hacked to death by machetes had committed acts of terror.


----------



## -xXx-

kobiraaz said:


> No you don't understand islam and Islamic terrorists.
> 
> There are specific laws in Shariah about warfare. You cannot kill old and those who do not participate in war.
> 
> Still ISIS kills. Kinda because they are less islamic more terrorists. And Also because they cannot touch the drones bombing over them, so they kill anyone they find violating Sharia out of sheer frustration.



Now you are counter arguing your own stand. If you donate ISIS but dont take part in war, are you innocent?

So is gazwa offensive term or defensive?


----------



## kobiraaz

-xXx- said:


> Now you are counter arguing your own stand. If you donate ISIS but dont take part in war, are you innocent?
> 
> So is gazwa offensive term or defensive?



If I actively finance the war Yes I guess I am guilty. It looks subjective but Islam is very much coded. There needs to be some authority who determines all these situations. When western world threw out Ottoman Caliphate, they sowed the seeds of discontent..Now every tom dick harry can be called Caliph and interprete. according to their interest.

Never heard the word Gazwa in any Islamic books. Except Gazwa e hind by Pakistanis.
And if you mean battle participated by Muhammad then these were all defensive or to provide justice...


----------



## -xXx-

kobiraaz said:


> If I actively finance the war Yes I guess I am guilty. It looks subjective but Islam is very much coded. There needs to be some authority who determines all these situations. When western world threw out Ottoman Caliphate, they sowed the seeds of discontent..Now every tom dick harry can be called Caliph and interprete. according to their interest.
> 
> Never heard the word Gazwa in any Islamic books. Except Gazwa e hind by Pakistanis.
> And if you mean battle participated by Muhammad then these were all defensive or to provide justice...



Look again thats truly upon me how I want to look at things. For an example, I am a tax payer India and that tax is used to fund Indian army which according to you is oppressing and killing kashmiris.

Am I innocent or wajib ul qatal? May be I am innocent for you and not for LeT or TTP or JeI.

I have read gazwa losely used for battle term. They even refer battle of badr as gazwa e badr as well.


----------



## monitor

-xXx- said:


> Innocence is subjective. Are jews also innocent?


Why not ? Killing any unarmed person even in war field is not suport by Islam.


----------



## Grevion

*Euro 2016: Italy to Wear Black Armbands to Honour Dhaka Attack Victims*
*http://m.sports.ndtv.com/euro-2016/...black-armbands-to-honour-dhaka-attack-victims*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Nibras Islam one of the Terrorists:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007064235332&fref=ts


----------



## -xXx-

monitor said:


> Why not ? Killing any unarmed person even in war field is not suport by Islam.



I disagree but I will left it at that only. 

I am glad you interpret things in best possible positive way.


----------



## Anubis

This is Nibras Islam



Khan saheb said:


> ISPR talked about six dead,one detained.
> 
> But How come IS says five? Foreign traineds with local sleeper sells who helped them to get in?


Or the one detained guy was the arrested suspect who was wounded and found beside the lake before the operation started...in that case the suspect is innocent and there were infact 5 terrorists and all of them are dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -xXx-

Anubis said:


> Nibras Islam one of the Terrorists:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007064235332&fref=ts



Just viewed his profile.

What a shame that he chose this way. That should make us more concern.


----------



## Arthur

Anubis said:


> This is Nibras Islam


Looked at the profile. Studied in NSu and Monash,supposedly from a economically well doing family.

It's very concerning that how some students from a very well known institution lacks a working brain.
And there is many of them like this one. Gov. should take strong action against NSU. I will like to see it getting shut for eternity. If they can't control radical preaching among the students inside their campus, they better not allowed to run one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Horus said:


> Haseena's political oppression is leading to increased radicalization in Bangladeshi society.


Totally agreed
And this terrorist attack took place because her fault she busy. Aressting the opposition and blame them for everything



Anubis said:


> Nibras Islam one of the Terrorists:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007064235332&fref=ts





Khan saheb said:


> Looked at the profile. Studied in NSu and Monash,supposedly from a economically well doing family.
> 
> It's very concerning that how some students from a very well known institution lacks a working brain.
> And there is many of them like this one. Gov. should take strong action against NSU. I will like to see it getting shut for eternity. If they can't control radical preaching among the students inside their campus, they better not allowed to run one.





bdslph said:


> Totally agreed
> And this terrorist attack took place because her fault she busy. Aressting the opposition and blame them for everything




Its nt the fault of nsu look at him he is so modern 
Terrorist can be frm anywhere


----------



## Anubis

bdslph said:


> Totally agreed
> And this terrorist attack took place because her fault she busy. Aressting the opposition and blame them for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its nt the fault of nsu look at him he is so modern
> Terrorist can be frm anywhere


Yes..but NSU has a radicalization problem...multiple of their students have been found to have connections with Huji and the other group with the yellow banner.

WARNING: DEAD TERRORISTS
http://www.alltips24.com/tips/xclusive/2016/07/1423

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Khan saheb said:


> Looked at the profile. Studied in NSu and Monash,supposedly from a economically well doing family.
> 
> It's very concerning that how some students from a very well known institution lacks a working brain.
> And there is many of them like this one. Gov. should take strong action against NSU. I will like to see it getting shut for eternity. If they can't control radical preaching among the students inside their campus, they better not allowed to run one.



No doubt the others fall in a similar demography. I've heard numerous rumors of radicalization at that place. And this proves it to be true 100%. 

It is heavy. Really heavy considering that NSU is one of the top private universities in the country. Especially for my generation of people. Just imagine what their families are going through right now. 

It is highly probable that they were radicalized online as well. What better way to circulate an idea? Who were they talking to? Where did they receive their training? When? Those, along with other important questions are important to answer. And I don't know if we'd get them anytime soon.

What is important is that we all remain united against this poisonous ideology. And hopefully take our country back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

One of the terrorists reported missing since March 1.






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1666317180297826&set=gm.1041098269287343&type=3&theater

This is the guy.


----------



## Sky lord

So what would make these young men, who apparently went to good educational establishments and came from prosperous families and had plenty of support and friends want to kill themselves and brutally murder others? 

What the h3ll is going on in their brains? Almost all self motivated terrorist in recent times have been well educated and economically sound - this is so insane!


----------



## Arthur

Loki said:


> No doubt the others fall in a similar demography. I've heard numerous rumors of radicalization at that place. And this proves it to be true 100%.
> 
> It is heavy. Really heavy considering that NSU is one of the top private universities in the country. Especially for my generation of people. Just imagine what their families are going through right now.
> 
> It is highly probable that they were radicalized online as well. What better way to circulate an idea? Who were they talking to? Where did they receive their training? When? Those, along with other important questions are important to answer. And I don't know if we'd get them anytime soon.
> 
> What is important is that we all remain united against this poisonous ideology. And hopefully take our country back.


I had pointed out this demography right after the rajib haider killing,in this very forum. His killers were NSU students too.from wealthy families, studied in a high standard institute. And looks like they were first came in touch with the heionus ideology through online and offline. They were active in social media.

And I strongly hope and pray we find the answers to all those questions.

Bangladesh won't fall to these radical bastard. We shall stay vigilant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

*WARNING: gruesome images...do not click link if you don't want to see.
*
*More images from the inside.*
*https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=250242552022398&id=100011099654946*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Police were reportedly searching for these five terrorists for some time now. Raids were carried out in Dhaka and many other parts of the country.

source - Police HQ.

I suspect after the terrorist who were trying to kill the college teacher got caught by the people, these bastards had gone underground. That's why the couldn't find them.


----------



## Yeezy

Sky lord said:


> So what would make these young men, who apparently went to good educational establishments and came from prosperous families and had plenty of support and friends want to kill themselves and brutally murder others?
> 
> What the h3ll is going on in their brains? Almost all self motivated terrorist in recent times have been well educated and economically sound - this is so insane!



Religion is one hell of a drug.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

monitor said:


> Why not ? Killing any unarmed person even in war field is not suport by Islam.



It has been a way of the muslims to *behead* the unarmed vanquished for many Centuries. No one tried to speak against it because it is against their religious believe. Jihadists are following only the instructions or a hint they receive from the old books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Anubis said:


> Yes..but NSU has a radicalization problem...multiple of their students have been found to have connections with Huji and the other group with the yellow banner.
> 
> WARNING: DEAD TERRORISTS
> http://www.alltips24.com/tips/xclusive/2016/07/1423




Dhaka university and rajsahi university also has terrorist blaming univeraity wont work
Its upto the police todo the work
As ur ok inside the campus ur normal wat u do outside no one will no and online


----------



## Iraqiya

One day after Iraqis send their condolences to Bangladesh, ISIS attacks civilians shopping for Eid presents for their friends and family in Ramadan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749398474358001665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749151265557327872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Nw peple of bangladesh should understand Pakistan is nt our enemy 
Terrorist is our enemy

Bangladesh always blame rajakars of 1971
You looking for rajakar this are the one and real 

If we did nt waste time against pakistan and opposition and use to fight terrorist 
We would nt have seen this days

Government of present has failed us



Anubis said:


> One of the terrorists reported missing since March 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1666317180297826&set=gm.1041098269287343&type=3&theater
> 
> This is the guy.



They wanted 72 virgin our commandos gave them what they wanted sending them to helll


Remmber nw a days terrorist are educated and frm good familys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

bdslph said:


> Nw peple of bangladesh should understand Pakistan is nt our enemy
> Terrorist is our enemy
> 
> Bangladesh always blame rajakars of 1971
> You looking for rajakar this are the one and real
> 
> If we did nt waste time against pakistan and opposition and use to fight terrorist
> We would nt have seen this days
> 
> Government of present has failed us



Pakistan isnt our enemy. But BNP/JeI terrorists are. You right. But BNP/JeI are Pakistan's pa chata kutta who hunts Bangladeshis. So BD people hate Pakistan for BNP/JeI. If you have any misconceptions ask any time. No wonder these kinds of misconception on terror source is behind spreading terrorism in BD.


----------



## bdslph

http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...-identities-5-terrorists-killed-dhaka-hostage


Pls check the name r they correct of the dead terrorist
2 names hit me akash and bikash are they nt hindu name some one also said tat


----------



## BDforever

Nabil365 said:


> Is because APC were going to be used SWADS were not part of the operation?


SWADS was part of operation, they were in lake area


----------



## Sky lord

AGRA/FIROZABAD: Sometime before 6 am on Saturday when 19-year-old Tarishi Jain's phone went dead, her father Sanjiv Jain, who had been waiting outside Gulshan Cafe through most of the night after he got to know that heavily armed terrorists had stormed the restaurant in upscale Dhaka and were butchering guests, got a call.

It was from his daughter, cowering inside a toilet with two of her friends, Faraaz Ayaz Hossain and Abinta Kabir, hiding from the rat-tat-tat of gunfire outside the washroom's door. "Terrorists have entered the restaurant," she told her father, who was planning just a day earlier to bring his wife and two children to Firozabad in UP for a short holiday before Tarishi headed back to the US where she was an Economics undergraduate at the University of California. "I am very afraid and not sure whether I will be able to come out alive. They are killing everyone here."

It had been a long and harrowing night for Sanjiv as he gathered with dozens of anxious family and friends of those huddled in the cafe to know how the bloody strike on innocent and unarmed men and women would end. By the time the terrorists were neutralised, 20 people, mostly foreigners and among them Tarishi - the only Indian among the casualties - had died.

Tarishi was a recipient of an internship with a Bangladesh bank through the Institute for South Asia Studies at her university in California.

"After coming to know that Tarishi is among the hostages, we remained glued to our TV set the entire night and remained in touch with Sanjiv (her father) Rakesh Mohan Jain, Tarishi Jain's uncle. "She said, `I'm hiding in the toilet with friends, I think we will be killed one by one'. He was standing outside the cafe the whole time. We were in touch with him throughout," he said.

Her brother Sanchit, who has done his engineering from Canada, had landed in Delhi a day earlier so that the family of four, along with mother Tulika, could all head to Firozabad — where Sanjiv's three brothers Rakesh, Rajiv and Ajit have a flourishing trade in glass — on Saturday. That family reunion was never to be. At the Jains' Suhag Nagar home in Firozabad, there is both anger and deep grief. "We don't want her to be cremated in the land where she was brutally murdered. Terrorists killed her for being a Hindu," Sanjiv's younger brother Rakesh Mohan Jain told TOI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

bdslph said:


> http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...-identities-5-terrorists-killed-dhaka-hostage
> 
> 
> Pls check the name r they correct of the dead terrorist
> 2 names hit me akash and bikash are they nt hindu name some one also said tat



Hindu name? Are you even Bangladeshi? Cause if you were you d know that having "Hindu" first name is fairly common for Bangladeshi Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fallstuff

Gowher Rizvi, an adviser to Hasina, said security forces had tried to negotiate with the gunmen.

*The hostage crisis began when security guards in the Gulshan district of Dhaka, popular with expatriates, noticed several gunmen outside a medical centre, Rizvi said.*

*When the guards approached, the gunmen ran into a building housing the restaurant, packed with people waiting for tables, he said.*

http://www.news.com.au/world/breaki...t/news-story/4a9cb30f604fa9708ebdc5b4155cefb4


----------



## bluesky

iajdani said:


> His grandfather made fortune with ULFA (Indian terrorist organization) money. ULFA killed his aunt for treachery of his grand father. That 15 years old case is still pending in BD court. That Jain girl also could be connected with those people.


Such a mean way of supporting killings by hatchets! It is sad and disgusting to see your extreme meanness.


----------



## jaunty

kobiraaz said:


> Never Did support IS. I just hated Assad and liked his defeat. I have repeatedlly asked to you to post screenshots where I said IS was good or I support IS. Anyone who kills innocents should be butchered mercilessly.



Do you consider them terrorists now? Funny how things change in a couple of years! You were an idiot to think that they'd limit themselves to fighting the good cause of the people of Syria (let's assume that you were naive enough to actually believe that!).

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TopCat

bluesky said:


> Such a mean way of supporting killings by hatchets! It is sad and disgusting to see your extreme meanness.


Ask how mean they felt who were killed in the hand of ULFA.


----------



## Maira La

jaunty said:


> Do you consider them terrorists now? Funny how things change in a couple of years! You were an idiot to think that they'd limit themselves to fighting the good cause of the people of Syria (let's assume that you were naive enough to actually believe that!).



He sounds very confused. On one hand he talks against US interference in the ME, otoh he supports IS and other terrorists' war to topple Assad - a goal shared by Obama's administration.

His confusion and inability to take a resolute stand is because of an identity crisis. By identifying with pan-Islamic movements, he felt he's connected to a global community of like minded people. There was also an anti-Shia sectarian angle to his posts; again, it's identity crisis at play - hating Assad and Shias let's him see himself as part of the global (middle eastern) Sunni youth.


----------



## Nilgiri

Very sad and deeply shocking event. I saw some of the pictures of the carnage...RIP to those poor souls 

Bangladesh must clamp down on these threats seriously now....cannot be in self-denial mode any longer.

@bongbang will BAL unleash its cadres on the BNP and JEI hooligans now? What can we expect in next few months?


----------



## Nike

your BTR is lightly armed


----------



## bongbang

Nilgiri said:


> Very sad and deeply shocking event. I saw some of the pictures of the carnage...RIP to those poor souls
> 
> Bangladesh must clamp down on these threats seriously now....cannot be in self-denial mode any longer.
> 
> @bongbang will BAL unleash its cadres on the BNP and JEI hooligans now? What can we expect in next few months?



Law enforcement agencies will do their job. BAL forces are usable only if $hit really goes out of hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> your BTR is lightly armed


and even no gun..?


----------



## Nilgiri

bongbang said:


> Law enforcement agencies will do their job. BAL forces are usable only if $hit really goes out of hand.



Hopefully the captured pig will squeal loud and hard and give up any others connected to this crime.

Do you think they were a self contained cell or they are part of larger network?


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> and even no gun..?



i only saw 7,62 machine gun

i thought most of BTR 80 family will be like this


----------



## bluesky

I certainly do not wish a recurrence of this again in my country. But, in such eventuality I would like the commandos take action immediately. The purpose of hostage taking is to kill them. 

They should not be accorded a long time to do that. It kills more hostages. So, even with the risk of collateral damage, the law agency people should move faster than this time. Waiting for long 11 hours was too long.


----------



## Nike

condolence for Bangladesh

BTW, Hasina or not, terrorist will always find an excuse to do their dirty jobs. Believe me, the proper answer for their atrocity is to root them out, one by one even by the most malicious methods

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windows 10

bdslph said:


> Yes 1 terrorist
> Later joined forces will grill him



Beat the shit out of him.


BDforever said:


> 20 dead hostages' nationality has been identified:
> 9 Italians
> 7 Japanese
> 2 Bangladeshis
> 1 American and
> 1 Indian



@Spring Onion not a single Pakistani.As you were saying that it can be staged by India,cant we say the same thing as thankfully no Pakistani is among the casualties



bdslph said:


> Yes 1 terrorist
> Later joined forces will grill him



Beat the shit out of him.


BDforever said:


> 20 dead hostages' nationality has been identified:
> 9 Italians
> 7 Japanese
> 2 Bangladeshis
> 1 American and
> 1 Indian



@Spring Onion not a single Pakistani.As you were saying that it can be staged by India,cant we say the same thing as thankfully no Pakistani is among the casualties


----------



## Arthur

So IS claimed it again, Jamati-Shibir bastards have joined IS.

Time to wipe these rats from the face of earth ;once forever.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Khan saheb said:


> deployed smoke bombs



why Bangladesh is making life of terrorists easier???They should import this....

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2010/03/19/indian-army-unveils-blinding-chili-grenade.html

We recently applied one on a Pakistani m0f0 terrorists with desired results..

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...y-used-chilly-grenades-to-catch-sajjad-ahmed/

let them enjoy some excruciating moments of life.Bullet is far easier way to get away with such crime.


----------



## Arthur

GR!FF!N said:


> why Bangladesh is making life of terrorists easier???They should import this....
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2010/03/19/indian-army-unveils-blinding-chili-grenade.html
> 
> We recently applied one on a Pakistani m0f0 terrorists with desired results..
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...y-used-chilly-grenades-to-catch-sajjad-ahmed/
> 
> let them enjoy some excruciating moments of life.Bullet is far easier way to get away with such crime.



It was the first attack of such nature on Bangladeshi soil. So they used standard equipment smoke bombs,Sound grenades and flashbangs.

I hope gov. will allocate more funds for SWAT training, exercises and equipments

And now you mention it, they should stuff generous amount of chili powder in those bastards bu**holes during interrogation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

words cant describe this. All of italy is in deep shock.

Its said they were forced to recitate the quran and hacked to death.

Italy is in deep sadness...and all in italy expect that bangladesh finds the right answer for this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

So what do you think, Bangladeshis? Is the situation under control now or is this the first of many?


----------



## idune

In post independent Bangladesh history in most horrific terrorist attack, 28 people including 20 foreign nationals killed. 13 hours after terror and hostage saga started, Bangladesh, armed forces commando operation killed terrorists and was able to rescue 13 victim alive. This brings back the memories that these same army commandos were prevented to save their own; during Peelkhana massacre of 58 army officers, in 2009. Awami League, Bangladesh current ruling party narrative about force behind terror in Bangladesh exposed to be an utter lie. Awami League and its secular partners all along pointed finger at Islam and political and non-political entities believes in Islamic idealism. Awami League adapted this anti Islam and Muslim narrative with active indian orchestration, infiltration and participation. As a result countless of innocent opposition leaders were abducted, tortured and killed. But since day light of July 2nd, 2016; ever since real identity of terrorists who brutally killed 28 people in Dhaka came into light, Indo-Awami narrative and motivation against Muslims and Islam completely exposed.

These are some points based on information available now. As time goes by we would know more to analyze and update further.

*Identity of terrorist:*

· 3 of the terrorist studied in english medium School and from elite class of society.

· *Rohan Imtiaz, 1 of the terrorist is son of Awami League leader Imtiaz Khan Babul, from Dhaka City.*

http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2016/07/03/342858#.V3i_6KKoOKU

· Nibrash Islam, another terrorist is too big fan of indian actress and was boasting about it in his facebook page. After touching hand of indian actress Sraddho Kapoor, Nibrash express his feeling - “Sraddho kapoor you beauty !! The moment when she holds my hand - Feeling Perfect.”

*Indian victim father statement contradicts ISPR statement*

After the commando operation, ISPR statement covered by all media said all victims were killed in the night of July 1st with sharp weapons. BUT (according to Times of India) father of lone indian victim, Tarishi Jain’s father said his daughter called and talked to him just 2 hours (around 6 AM on July 2nd ) before the commando operation. 



> Sometime before 6 am on Saturday when 19-year-old Tarishi Jain's phone went dead, her father Sanjiv Jain, who had been waiting outside Gulshan Cafe through most of the night after he got to know that heavily armed terrorists had stormed the restaurant in upscale Dhaka and were butchering guests, got a call.
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ld-father-over-phone/articleshow/53027779.cms




*Terrorist followed Japanese victims into the restaurant*

According to one of the on duty security guard of fateful artisan bakery told Awami League supported news media BDnews24.com that two car carrying terrorist followed van carrying Japanese into the bakery. Terrorists got out of their vehicles and first shoot the driver of van carrying Japanese into the bakery. Soon after indiscriminate shoot out started.

http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225305

*Who benefits from fallout?*

5 of the Japanese victims were working on much waited metro rail project in Bangladesh. Their brutal killing will put project future in jeopardy. Because Awami League with its politically motivated repression against opposition could not tackle REAL terror and protect Japanese citizens in such vital project. Only one country can see benefit from such fallout, and let it be for intelligent and informed mind to figure out the name of that bullying country in the region.

9 Italians are biggest from a single country killed in this heinous crime. So far information indicates Italians were working for different buying house which actively source garments from Bangladesh. EU is single biggest destination for more than 80% of Bangladeshi export earnings. One can expect there will be fallout from EU reaction as Germans already decided not to allow Bangladeshi air cargo. Again same regional bully would benefit from such negative impact on Bangladesh garments export.

*Media blackout and mysterious 7th terrorist*

Since early hour of 13 hours terrorist saga, Awami League regime threaten media stop broadcasting direct and live news. Awami chief Sheikh Hasina even threaten “I gave media license and I can take it away”. Media since then only broadcasted Awami vetted filtered news. With such political motivation and exposed lie, there is ZERO CREDIBILTY to anything coming out of Awami League, its govt organs government and Awami controlled media. One of the victim father statement clearly exposed Awami government lie about the account of killings.

When it was widely known and claimed about 6 terrorist team, Awami league and it’s government organs added mysterious 7th terror suspect. And guess what, all terrorists were killed in massive shoot out BUT this one mysterious terrorist was conveniently kept alive. Just so Awami league can establish its lie and become spokesperson of that alive terrorist to peddle its politically motivated narrative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

MarkusS said:


> words cant describe this. All of italy is in deep shock.
> 
> Its said they were forced to recitate the quran and hacked to death.
> 
> Italy is in deep sadness...and all in italy expect that bangladesh finds the right answer for this



I feel your pain bro, I saw the black armbands the Italian team were wearing in eurocup.

I personally know many Italians in the textile industry through a good friend of mine....I suspect there will be some major ramifications in that industry in Bangladesh because of this.

It is sad and very painful but we must hope these innocents did not die so horribly in vain and major things will be done now to gain justice for them and prevent further innocents from being victims like this later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

alaungphaya said:


> So what do you think, Bangladeshis? Is the situation under control now or is this the first of many?




Well...italian media mostly blame Bangladesh. Face reality this happenes there again and again. People get hacked to death and nothing happened yet. Now it hit our citizens and japans as well. Bangladesh must fight this. t must protect atheists, people of other religions and liberalisation is important now.



Nilgiri said:


> I feel your pain bro, I saw the black armbands the Italian team were wearing in eurocup.
> 
> I personally know many Italians in the textile industry through a good friend of mine....I suspect there will be some major ramifications in that industry in Bangladesh because of this.
> 
> It is sad and very painful but we must hope these innocents did not die so horribly in vain and major things will be done now to gain justice for them and prevent further innocents from being victims like this later.




I hope so too but i have little believes things will change. 

This event shows the public in italy that this country isnt safe. People will stay away with their investments and buisness. Radicals were catered there far too long. I dont think the people of bangladesh are bad but i believe they act not hard enough against this religious hatred. I hope that changes.

Yes our team played with black armbands and also our government. 

You know the thing is...we arent even shocked anymore. islamic terrorism has become a normal thing. Its just sadness and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Aung Zaya said:


> and even no gun..?





madokafc said:


> i only saw 7,62 machine gun
> 
> i thought most of BTR 80 family will be like this


There was no point in using a huge gun that can pierce through walls in such a small building. The hostages could have been killed by them. Also, the APC's were used as distraction, not for combat.


----------



## idune

MarkusS said:


> Well...italian media mostly blame Bangladesh. Face reality this happenes there again and again. People get hacked to death and nothing happened yet. Now it hit our citizens and japans as well. Bangladesh must fight this. t must protect atheists, people of other religions and liberalisation is important now.



It is painful to see how ruling Awami League turned Bangladesh into a ruin. You need to do some research to understand the situation. One of the terrorist is son of ruling party Awami League leader. Ruling govt is a repressive and un-elected regime actively supported by india. Awami League and its secular partners all along pointed finger at Islam for political motivation when it is source of terror in Bangladesh. Now terror elements are taking advantage of indian and Awami league political motivation.

From Washington post:

Counterterrorism experts say the Hasina government has expended more energy consolidating its position and suppressing its opponents than tackling the spread of Islamist violence in the country. A recent report from the International Crisis Group argued that a skewed judicial system and the heavy-handed rule of Hasina's ruling Awami League party, which is traditionally secular and center-left, was laying the foundation for further militant violence and unrest.

"There is no time to lose," the report concluded. "If mainstream dissent remains closed, more and more government opponents may come to view violence and violent groups as their only recourse."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...n-bangladeshs-capital-should-surprise-no-one/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Stannis Baratheon said:


> There was no point in using a huge gun that can pierce through walls in such a small building. The hostages could have been killed by them. Also, the APC's were used as distraction, not for combat.



even it it for distraction the coming of APC's into the scene is so late..............


----------



## kobiraaz

madokafc said:


> even it it for distraction the coming of APC's into the scene is so late..............



Ah It is not the Army, It the decision from Government to storm the building, came late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

MarkusS said:


> I hope so too but i have little believes things will change.
> 
> This event shows the public in italy that this country isnt safe. People will stay away with their investments and buisness. Radicals were catered there far too long. I dont think the people of bangladesh are bad but i believe they act not hard enough against this religious hatred. I hope that changes.
> 
> Yes our team played with black armbands and also our government.
> 
> You know the thing is...we arent even shocked anymore. islamic terrorism has become a normal thing. Its just sadness and nothing else.



Sad but very true. They pay a token attention to the lower key sustained hackings....but there may be more effort now given foreigners were targetted quite deliberately.

People are quite right to stay away from Bangladesh till they visibly demonstrate they can clamp down on their local extremists and provide a secure peaceful environment...for a sustained long period. No longer can you think that you will be safe just because you are a foreigner in a diplomatic zone and not some Hindu priest in a village.

All travel advisories to Bangladesh by the West should be put to a very high degree and kept there till Bangladesh demonstrates seriousness and hard cold results in tackling its problem.



idune said:


> It is painful to see how ruling Awami League turned Bangladesh into a ruin. You need to do some research to understand the situation. One of the terrorist is son of ruling party Awami League leader. Ruling govt is a repressive and un-elected regime actively supported by india. Awami League and its secular partners all along pointed finger at Islam for political motivation when it is source of terror in Bangladesh. Now terror elements are taking advantage of indian and Awami league political motivation.



Yah blame BAL and India exclusively. The same theory that says dont confront islamists and there will be no problem.

@bongbang get a load of this guy.


----------



## kobiraaz

jaunty said:


> Do you consider them terrorists now? Funny how things change in a couple of years! You were an idiot to think that they'd limit themselves to fighting the good cause of the people of Syria (let's assume that you were naive enough to actually believe that!).



You worked hard , Thank you, That was not supporting. It was when ISIS first came out and they didnt operate outside battle zone. I wasnt wrong. was I??


----------



## idune

Nilgiri said:


> People are quite right to stay away from Bangladesh till they visibly demonstrate they can clamp down on their local extremists and provide a secure peaceful environment...for a sustained long period.



That is true EXCEPT for indians - Bangladesh is source of $5 billion illegal loot for illegal indians in Bangladesh. And not to mention RAW and other nefarious indian activities will go on despite all these.


----------



## kobiraaz

Maira La said:


> He sounds very confused. On one hand he talks against US interference in the ME, otoh he supports IS and other terrorists' war to topple Assad - a goal shared by Obama's administration.
> 
> His confusion and inability to take a resolute stand is because of an identity crisis. By identifying with pan-Islamic movements, he felt he's connected to a global community of like minded people. There was also an anti-Shia sectarian angle to his posts; again, it's identity crisis at play - hating Assad and Shias let's him see himself as part of the global (middle eastern) Sunni youth.



Yes It is always confusing when someone instead of supporting a Group wants to take side assessing the situation.. On one side, I despise the imperialistic America , on another side I despise Assad's murders of innocent people. If that makes me confused, I am happy with that. Thank you for your concern


----------



## Nilgiri

idune said:


> That is true EXCEPT for indians - Bangladesh is source of $5 billion illegal loot for illegal indians in Bangladesh. And not to mention RAW and other nefarious indian activities will go on despite all these.



Please deport all these "illegal" indians. Or continue to make up this propaganda to have your equal equal bogeyman with us.

The 5 billion or so claimed remittance from Bangladesh to India (assuming the number is true) is from the Indian professionals that work in Bangladesh because Bangladesh has very poor education and experience for all sorts of industries and services (you can check the recent Human capital Index for the figures).

Very few poor in India would be naturally attracted to the poor job market in Bangladesh, a country that has 3 times higher the population density (of an already high density) and half the consumption per capita (of an already low consumption) of India.

There is a reason why only one country of the two is actively fencing its border....because only one receives a huge influx of illegal migrants. If Bangladesh was also experiencing this, why isn't it fencing the border as well on its side?

Now stick to the topic please....you can take the economic and political propaganda to the other such threads that have discussed it numerous times already.

Before you answer please read:

http://www.thedailystar.net/controlling-remittance-outflow-to-india-58831



> Bangladeshis generally do menial jobs in India and contribute to the economy through hard work in exchange for meagre wages, whereas most Indians are gainfully employed in attractive jobs in Bangladesh, earning handsomely and remitting millions of dollars to India.





> But what about well paid jobs in Bangladesh that foreigners, mostly Indians, take away from Bangladeshis? We have Indians gainfully employed with foreign companies, NGOs, garment sector, trading and almost all branches of business. They also have shops and business houses all over Bangladesh.
> 
> Foreigners, mostly Indians, employed in Bangladesh do not do any specialised job but ordinary administrative work in all levels,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia condemns Dhaka attack*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Sun, July 3 2016 | 10:17 am




A relative tries to console a Bangladeshi woman, Semin Rahman (center), whose son is missing after militants took hostages in a restaurant popular with foreigners in Dhaka on July 2. Bangladeshi forces stormed the Holey Artisan Bakery in Dhaka's Gulshan area where heavily armed militants held dozens of people hostage Saturday morning. The forces rescued some captives, including foreigners, at the end of the 10-hour standoff. (AP/-)
*Topics*

Foreign-Ministry Bangladesh Dhaka Bangladesh-attack


Indonesia has condemned a terrorist attack and hostage-taking at a cafe in a diplomatic zone in Dhaka that left at least 20 of the hostages, mostly foreigners, dead and dozens of others injured on Friday and expressed its condolences to the families of the victims.

"The government and people of Indonesia convey their deepest condolences and sympathy to the victims and their families during this time of grief," the Foreign Ministry said in a press statement on Saturday.

The Indonesian Embassy in Dhaka reported no Indonesian casualties in the attack. The embassy said it is closely monitoring the situation and coordinating with local authorities as well as with Indonesian citizens residing in Dhaka.

The Indonesian government stated it stands in solidarity with Bangladesh in its fight against terrorism and called for closer international cooperation in combating the global threat.

There are 520 Indonesians living in Bangladesh, according to the Embassy. The Embassy strongly advised Indonesians to stay safe, remain alert and avoid public places that are possible terrorist targets, as well as to follow the directions and advice of the local authorities.

The embassy provided phone numbers for Indonesians seeking information on their families or on the current situation. Indonesian can contact Emir Faisal, the embassy's protocol and consular affairs official, at +880 161 4444 560 and +880 161 4444 552. (sha/rin)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/seasia/2016/07/03/indonesia-condemns-dhaka-attack.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Nilgiri said:


> Please deport all these "illegal" indians. Or continue to make up this propaganda to have your equal equal bogeyman with us.
> 
> The 5 billion or so claimed remittance from Bangladesh to India (assuming the number is true) is from the Indian professionals that work in Bangladesh because Bangladesh has very poor education and experience for all sorts of industries and services (you can check the recent Human capital Index for the figures).
> 
> Very few poor in India would be naturally attracted to the poor job market in Bangladesh, a country that has 3 times higher the population density (of an already high density) and half the consumption per capita (of an already low consumption) of India.
> 
> There is a reason why only one country of the two is actively fencing its border....because only one receives a huge influx of illegal migrants. If Bangladesh was also experiencing this, why isn't it fencing the border as well on its side?
> 
> Now stick to the topic please....you can take the economic and political propaganda to the other such threads that have discussed it numerous times already.
> 
> Before you answer please read:
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/controlling-remittance-outflow-to-india-58831



You conveniently left out crucial part that indians are not doingy thing special in Bangladesh that Bangladeshis can not do. Most of these indians are employed though illegal means and came as tourist and never pay taxes. 



> Foreigners, mostly Indians, employed in Bangladesh do not do any specialised job but ordinary administrative work in all levels, for which there is no shortage of Bangladeshi candidates. For example, why does a British company need to appoint an Indian as a clerk or a junior level officer when there are many qualified people in the country who can do that job perfectly well? Does not Bangladesh need to control this?



Do not propagate indian agenda what foreigners from other country should or should not do; they can decide themselves. If you do then relevant facts about indian illegal acts will come out.


----------



## Nilgiri

idune said:


> You conveniently left out crucial part that indians are not doingy thing special in Bangladesh that Bangladeshis can not do. Most of these indians are employed though illegal means and came as tourist and never pay taxes.



That is what the article claims. I know from many Bangladeshis themselves that many Indians are professionals and business owners within their country. What the exact breakdown is up for speculation since Bangladeshi statistics and monitoring is notoriously bad.

It is also on Bangladesh to sure up its visa system. I mean its so difficult to even find a number for how many Indians actually visit Bangladesh as tourists each year. It can't be that high at all given Bangladesh in total receives about 125 thousand total international tourists a year. Compare that to the more than 1 million tourists India received from just Bangladesh....and we certainly do not see such people who can get tourist visa outstaying their welcome or purpose of visit by any significant amount. You are claiming its somehow so very different for Bangladesh when you offer employment visa to Indians and put notable requirements for the other categories?:

http://www.bdhcdelhi.org/index.php/visa-immigration/visa-requirements

Now does your govt even release any numbers on how many Indians per year are granted each visa type by Bangladesh? Or do you just make up your claims with no evidence? Any official analysis done to show the rough prevalence of visa exploiters...or just your claim? Even if BNP govt did such a study, lets see it.

Anyway the decision lies with Bangladesh to enforce its tourist visa process on the ground if its such a big problem like you say. But the bigger point is anyway that the bulk of illegal immigration has come and continues to comes from Bangladesh to India....people that have no visa to outstay/exploit but simply take their chance at crossing the border illegally. So there are two very different types of immigrants in question here depending on origin and destination.

We can agree to disagree and not derail the topic here.



idune said:


> Do not propagate indian agenda what foreigners from other country should or should not do; they can decide themselves. If you do then relevant facts about indian illegal acts will come out.



I am saying what I expect a reasonable country to do on the basis of what happened. They are already doing it right now, they don't need to hear it from anyone else. There is no "agenda" here....but simply a reality and a response.


----------



## damiendehorn

kobiraaz said:


> Ah It is not the Army, It the decision from Government to storm the building, came late.


Thats because the commandos had to be brought in from sylhet, the government is afraid of having trained commandos in Dhaka! They are so afraid of their own soldiers they base them as far as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

damiendehorn said:


> Thats because the commandos had to be brought in from sylhet, the government is afraid of having trained commandos in Dhaka! They are so afraid of their own soldiers they base them as far as possible.



Will that change now?


----------



## bluesky

@Nilgiri, I am sending a copy of the information that I have that says about 500,000 Indians are working in BD and they send about 3.71 billion to their families. I think, the reason is what you have stated, i.e, they fill in the positions BD people cannot.

Many thousand Sri Lankans as well are also working with the textile sector. Many more Pakistanis will also be coming once businesses there move to BD. It is a very natural phenomenon.

These *skilled Indian workers* in BD contribute to our textile industry and in our economy. There are Nepalese in India, but, there are Indians also in Nepal who contribute to Nepalese economy.
*
15 Nations Sending Highest Remittances to India
By SiliconIndia | Tuesday, 21 May 2013, 06:41 Hrs

5) Bangladesh*
Bangladesh is a developing country and is the eighth most populous country in the world. It is reported that there are Indians who are staying in Bangladesh and there are about 500,000 Indians presently residing.

People who are migrating to Bangladesh illegally are from West Bengal, Meghalaya, Assam, Tripura and Mizoram. According to the government authorities of the country, most of them come in search of job opportunities and mostly work in NGOs, garments and textile industries.

These Indians remit $3,716 million to their home country and the number is expected to increase in next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> @Nilgiri, I am sending a copy of the information that I have that says about 500,000 Indians are working in BD and they send about 3.71 billion to their families. I think, the reason is what you have stated, i.e, they fill in the positions BD people cannot.
> 
> Many thousand Sri Lankans as well are also working with the textile sector. Many more Pakistanis will also be coming once businesses there move to BD. It is a very natural phenomenon.
> 
> These *skilled Indian workers* in BD contribute to our textile industry and in our economy. There are Nepalese in India, but, there are Indians also in Nepal who contribute to Nepalese economy.
> *
> 15 Nations Sending Highest Remittances to India
> By SiliconIndia | Tuesday, 21 May 2013, 06:41 Hrs
> 
> 5) Bangladesh*
> Bangladesh is a developing country and is the eighth most populous country in the world. It is reported that there are Indians who are staying in Bangladesh and there are about 500,000 Indians presently residing.
> 
> People who are migrating to Bangladesh illegally are from West Bengal, Meghalaya, Assam, Tripura and Mizoram. According to the government authorities of the country, most of them come in search of job opportunities and mostly work in NGOs, garments and textile industries.
> 
> These Indians remit $3,716 million to their home country and the number is expected to increase in next few years.



Legal skilled migration between our countries is welcome. My only issue is the illegal immigration that is happening. I don't doubt that Indians and India benefits from Bangladesh economy. But there are only vague statements of the illegal immigration that happens from India to Bangladesh....but it is a known phenomenon in the other direction. With greater prosperity, hopefully it will no longer be an issue in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

LaBong said:


> Period. Quran, Old Testament, Torah, Geeta and all other religious texts legitimise violence against those whom are considered not followers,



Can you quote me where Geeta legitimises violence against "non-followers"?

You can certainly say this for some parts of the Vedas in general....but Gita is quite explicit in mentioning multiple streams leading to the same goal etc. The Gita only advocates violence as a last resort against those that are against dharm (virtue)...which is very different from concept of religion....since virtue is something outside of religion in the first place and is independent of it.


----------



## damiendehorn

Nilgiri said:


> Will that change now?



No, the current AL gov is still very weary of the army (her family and other party heads were killed by the army). Specially the commandos, any ellite regiment for that matter....apart from the SSF and the PG....Para Com are kept north and the SWADs in the east. The only unit in Dhaka that has a capacity to deal with such incidents are the DMP swat unit, to small IMHO.

Options now are either expand the DMP swat unit capacity, increase the RAB capacity in CQB or Bring some of the SWADs/ParaCom units into Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EasyNow

MarkusS said:


> Well...italian media mostly blame Bangladesh. Face reality this happenes there again and again. People get hacked to death and nothing happened yet. Now it hit our citizens and japans as well. Bangladesh must fight this. t must protect atheists, people of other religions and liberalisation is important now.
> 
> I hope so too but i have little believes things will change.
> 
> This event shows the public in italy that this country isnt safe. People will stay away with their investments and buisness. Radicals were catered there far too long. I dont think the people of bangladesh are bad but i believe they act not hard enough against this religious hatred. I hope that changes.
> 
> Yes our team played with black armbands and also our government.
> 
> You know the thing is...we arent even shocked anymore. islamic terrorism has become a normal thing. Its just sadness and nothing else.



Bangladesh is not intrinsically a violent society, the people will not stand for this. Those behind it will be brought to justice sooner than you think.

Sadly it means that once open parts of the city will now probably be gated and closed off from wider society. We do not rely on tourism, but it may affect inward investment, jobs and the local economy. Which is why ex-pat bangladeshis are the one ones making excuses for the terrorist - as they aren't affected.

Unfortunately, we are fighting an ideology here, it's a problem in the entire Muslim world. Until the ideology is tackled worldwide, there will always be lone wolves and terror cells - and we will stay busy crushing them.


----------



## MarkusS

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Bangladesh is not intrinsically a violent society, the people will not stand for this. Those behind it will be brought to justice sooner than you think.
> 
> Sadly it means that once open parts of the city will now probably be gated and closed off from wider society. We do not rely on tourism, but it may affect inward investment, jobs and the local economy. Which is why ex-pat bangladeshis are the one ones making excuses for the terrorist - as they aren't affected.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are fighting an ideology here, it's a problem in the entire Muslim world. Until the ideology is tackled worldwide, there will always be lone wolves and terror cells - and we will stay busy crushing them.




now that ISIS will be crushed and city after city falls they will do more of this.


----------



## Nilgiri

LaBong said:


> Unlike Abrahamic religions, Hinduism's bigotry is inward, towards it's own people. You can read verses in Gita legitimising Caste system.



That is not what I asked, but since you bring up Caste...the Gita is very clear on "Varna Ashram" being dependent on guna (aptitude) and karma (action) rather than mere birth (jati). Krishna's contemporary Parusharam was born a Brahmin but lived his life as Kshatriya for example.

It is human ego and ignorance that leads to the birth-based Caste system....it is not a doctrine of Gita. The Gita says it is your action and virtue that determines your Varna, not your birth. This is completely in accord with stratification of society by those that seek the 4 noble goals (Dharm, Arth, Kama, Moksha) to different degrees and those that are near/absolute zeroes by nature.

This is actually quite a big change in philosophy from what is seen in parts of the Vedas and also way more realistic than simply preaching "everyone is absolutely equal regardless of what they do and seek in life as long as they are god fearing etc etc".



LaBong said:


> But yes Eastern religions are nowhere near Abrahamic religions when it comes to xenophobia and legitimising violence towards non-believers. I guess I should have been more descriptive in my post.



Fair enough.



LaBong said:


> The thing is liberalisation and rationalisation of society have been very effective to root out bigotry in Christianity and what we see is developed and peaceful western world, however same folks who'd fight Christian or Hindu bigotry so bravely, wouldn't utter a word against Islam's well documented history of using violence against non-believers or it's horrible treatment against women in modern age, lest someone calls them Islamophobe or it legitimise



Islam suffered from cocooning syndrome for much of its history. When their cultural centre did become quite liberal/progressive at one point, they were unfortunately completely destroyed by the Mongols who totally obliterated Baghdad in a very barbaric way. It was ever since they have looked upon everyone else with great suspicion, retreated to their core dogmatic doctrine and also had the strategic space (provided notably by the last Caliphate - the Ottomans) for this ideology to petrify and atrophy somewhat compared to the quite vicious turmoil their Abrahamic counterparts experienced during the renaissance and subsequent "enlightenment and all the wars that ensued in Europe (the modern liberalism has a very steep price of blood indeed).

I agree the double standards must be countered rationally wherever it is seen. It is for that reason I hope the uniform civil code comes to fruition in India. We must hold a mirror to ourselves first before we should hold a mirror to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -xXx-

LaBong said:


> You can read verses in Gita legitimising Caste system.



As @Nilgiri has aptly said, there is nothing wrong in caste system but the wrong lies in exploitation of it.

A society is anyhow divided and its best to have segregation based on your competency rather than on your skin/color/race.

What we see today was never legitimised and thus we face no religious objection to call for its abolition.

Actually its the reservation system which has kept it alive and we know for what !! The same oppressed are lining up to get certified shudra rather than getting the tag removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

-xXx- said:


> As @Nilgiri has aptly said, there is nothing wrong in caste system but the wrong lies in exploitation of it.
> 
> A society is anyhow divided and its best to have segregation based on your competency rather than on your skin/color/race.
> 
> What we see today was never legitimised and thus we face no religious objection to call for its abolition.
> 
> Actually its the reservation system which has kept it alive and we know for what !! The same oppressed are lining up to get certified shudra rather than getting the tag removed.



Yup Mandal commision along with personal religious based law are absolute stains on Indian secularism and democratic principles.

We have enshrined the divisions rather than risen above them.

India can only truly progress when both are removed and the Constitution itself is ideally made much more simple and efficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

MarkusS said:


> now that ISIS will be crushed and city after city falls they will do more of this.



Yes once ISIS is humiliated the members will just rebrand or resort to more terror tactics. Sadly it won't end soon. 

These people are fuelled by hate, perceived injustice and a desire to give meaning to their lives. Regardless of the brand or the cause, they will find a reason to kill people.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

@LaBong 
I request you to read the Quran before saying anything...It does not permit violence towards non-followers...Just some dumb@$$es in the middle east thinks that can do whatever they like and they are rightful...Just by shouting "Allahu Akhbar" doesn't make them Muslims....what makes a person Muslims is their faith and obedience towards Allah and those terrorists neither have any faith nor is obedient since they disobey the Quran and do what is forbidden i.e. killing people and spreading violence ...


Thank you 


Rest In Peace to the killed hostages and the police officers
Rest In Pieces to the terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

LaBong said:


> Quran, Old Testament, Torah all are very violent towards non-believers, anyone who says it otherwise is either ignorant or apologist.
> 
> Even the verse which apologists love to quote - If you kill one, you're killing whole mankind, only applies to people of book, not slaves or heretics whom all three books consider fair game.
> 
> There's no point of saying Saudi or IS are not Islamic, or misinterpreting Islam, you can't interpret Islam for closely to it's original meaning than people from where it's originated and people who speak in the same language it's written. Wahhabis are just puritans.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with what you are saying, but it's a separate discussion, let's stick to the point.



Find something in the Quran which are violent towards non-believers,then talk about your BS...
Always back your BS opinions with some facts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

LaBong said:


> Quran, Old Testament, Torah all are very violent towards non-believers, anyone who says it otherwise is either ignorant or apologist.
> 
> Even the verse which apologists love to quote - If you kill one, you're killing whole mankind, only applies to people of book, not slaves or heretics whom all three books consider fair game.
> 
> There's no point of saying Saudi or IS are not Islamic, or misinterpreting Islam, you can't interpret Islam for closely to it's original meaning than people from where it's originated and people who speak in the same language it's written. Wahhabis are just puritans.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with what you are saying, but it's a separate discussion, let's stick to the point.




Mankind is a broad term not all of mankind adhere to Abrahamic faiths so how can that verse which you have misquoted by the way, either quote it word for word or don't, only apply to the people of the book.

Labong can I ask do you disagree with Islam or against it? Very curious..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Saiful Islam said:


> Labong can I ask do you disagree with Islam or against it? Very curious..


I was gonna ask him the same..but to be honest,he seems like an aethist..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

LaBong said:


> Quran, Old Testament, Torah all are very violent towards non-believers, anyone who says it otherwise is either ignorant or apologist.



@WebMaster 
*Where is the forum rules and MODS when indians make ignorant and bigoted attack on Quran and Islamic faith?*



MarkusS said:


> please my friend...spare us this. This book you mentioned above caused so much sorrow here.



Don't make typical mistake of making ignorant comments. If are interested to learn about Islam and how it is different from terrorist claims.

Narrated by academy award winning actor Ben Kingsley and documented by American Public Television (PBS).


----------



## LaBong

Saiful Islam said:


> Labong can I ask do you disagree with Islam or against it? Very curious..



I disagree with most things in Quran and for that matter Old Testament or Torah. I'm against islamo-facism just as I have always been againt Hinduvta bigotry or people like Glenn Beck.

Although to be honest it's a false equivalence, hinduvtas or southern evangelical racists did nothing compared what islamists managed to do in recent times.



idune said:


> @WebMaster
> *Where is the forum rules and MODS when indians make ignorant and bigoted attack on Quran and Islamic faith?*



Yes go ahead and ban me, if you need your safe space, I don't care. You can silence rational voices among liberals and people will go straight to Trump or Le Pen's camp.



Saiful Islam said:


> Mankind is a broad term not all of mankind adhere to Abrahamic faiths so how can that verse which you have misquoted by the way, either quote it word for word or don't, only apply to the people of the book.


It's you who's misquoting and not contextualizing it. One can always asks google and find out the context. But religious discussion is forbidden in this forum, so I can't quote.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

LaBong said:


> I disagree with most things in Quran and for that matter Old Testament or Torah. I'm against islamo-facism just as I have always been againt Hinduvta bigotry or people like Glenn Beck



There is no such word as "islamo-fascism"..And even if you disagree,it does not give the right to say lies about it..


A QUESTION FOR YOU @LaBong : DID YOU EVEN READ THE WHOLE QURAN BEFORE DISAGREEING AGAINST IT?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

LaBong said:


> I disagree with most things in Quran and for that matter Old Testament or Torah. I'm against islamo-facism just as I have always been againt Hinduvta bigotry or people like Glenn Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes go ahead and ban me, if you need your safe space, I don't care. You can silence rational voices among liberals and people will go straight to Trump or Le Pen's camp.
> 
> 
> It's you who's misquoting and not contextualizing it. One can always asks google and find out the context. But religious discussion is forbidden in this forum, so I can't quote.



Yet you are the one who started blabbering on about the injeel and Torah.


----------



## idune

~Phoenix~ said:


> There is no such word as "islamo-fascism"..And even if you disagree,it does not give the right to say lies about it..
> 
> 
> A QUESTION FOR YOU @LaBong : DID YOU EVEN READ THE WHOLE QURAN BEFORE DISAGREEING AGAINST IT?



Why are you engaging these indian boigts? They have an agenda of hate towards Islam without rationale. Indians culture and movie had more influence in these terrorists than anything. One of the terrorist who killed these people was dancing with inidan actress and expressing feeling to be perfect. Indians are deceiving their influence and connection by throwing bigoted claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

idune said:


> @WebMaster
> *Where is the forum rules and MODS when indians make ignorant and bigoted attack on Quran and Islamic faith?*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make typical mistake of making ignorant comments. If are interested to learn about Islam and how it is different from terrorist claims.
> 
> Narrated by academy award winning actor Ben Kingsley and documented by American Public Television (PBS).




Im not interested in this. Not in the slightest my friend. I see it as hostile, our enemy and pure evil. Thats not directed against you as a person but the ideology you represent here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

It is not about if these terrorists "*version"* of Islam is *true/right or not*, what matters here is those mofos *believes* that what they know or doing is the true form of Islam.

Our Muslim friends can always* argue* that ,violence or terror* isn't true* form of Islam. You can say it's not the correct form of Islam,but your saying doesn't* matter . An*d it sounds *hollow*.

*These terrorist believes their version of Islam is the true one, and they can kill and be killed for it.*


*What can you do for your version*? Which is according to yourselves,is a religion of "peace" and "harmony" ??

*What is your actions to establish this "peaceful" version?*? HUH??



*Actions defines*, empty talks are just fart in the air.


Deep down our Muslim friends are fostering a false sense of security that these terrorist will never come after their head,so they are not concerning themselves enough. But my friends, your are so so wrong. When they start the next phase,they won't spare you either.

You can mark my word.

You can bomb the shit out of some mofos to stone age,but you cant bomb a ideology out of existence.It's a long battle of Philosophical search, knowledge, intellect and struggle of sweat.

Are you people willing to commit to that hard - long strife ?

I am afraid, you are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Windows 10 said:


> Beat the shit out of him.
> 
> 
> @Spring Onion not a single Pakistani.As you were saying that it can be staged by India,cant we say the same thing as thankfully no Pakistani is among the casualties
> 
> 
> 
> Beat the shit out of him.
> 
> 
> @Spring Onion not a single Pakistani.*As you were saying that it can be staged by India*,cant we say the same thing as thankfully no Pakistani is among the casualties



You are as usual a rondoo because nowhere in this thread or anywhere else I said anything like that which you have claimed in red (i paint it in red).
I simply asked you a simple question about number of Indian casualties and as debate got heated and you Indians claimed that all NON-Muslims were killed then I pointed out the name of brave Bangladeshi Muslim Faraz and also asked you if that was the case then why would those attackers let other Indians and other non-Muslims live.



alaungphaya said:


> So what do you think, Bangladeshis? Is the situation under control now or is this the first of many?



I am not a Bangladeshi but I am afraid that this development may lead to many more even in case of strict action by the Bangladeshi government which in my view may lead to greater Indian involvement in agreement with BD government.

How that situation would affect BD only Bangladeshi members can explain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Unprecedented terror in Bangladesh and post analysis*

In post independent Bangladesh history in most horrific terrorist attack, 28 people including 20 foreign nationals killed. 13 hours after terror and hostage saga started, Bangladesh, armed forces commando operation killed terrorists and was able to rescue 13 victim alive. This brings back the memories that these same army commandos were prevented to save their own; during Peelkhana massacre of 58 army officers, in 2009. Awami League, Bangladesh current ruling party narrative about force behind terror in Bangladesh exposed to be an utter lie. Awami League and its secular partners all along pointed finger at Islam and political and non-political entities believes in Islamic idealism. Awami League adapted this anti Islam and Muslim narrative with active indian orchestration, infiltration and participation. As a result countless of innocent opposition leaders were abducted, tortured and killed. But since day light of July 2nd, 2016; ever since real identity of terrorists who brutally killed 28 people in Dhaka came into light, Indo-Awami narrative and motivation against Muslims and Islam completely exposed.

These are some points based on information available now. As time goes by we would know more to analyze and update further.

*Identity of terrorist:*

· 3 of the terrorist studied in english medium School and from elite class of society.

· *Rohan Imtiaz, 1 of the terrorist is son of Awami League leader Imtiaz Khan Babul, from Dhaka City.*

http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2016/07/03/342858#.V3i_6KKoOKU

· Nibrash Islam, another terrorist is too big fan of indian actress and was boasting about it in his facebook page. After touching hand of indian actress Sraddho Kapoor, Nibrash express his feeling - “Sraddho kapoor you beauty !! The moment when she holds my hand - Feeling Perfect.”

*Indian victim father statement contradicts ISPR statement*

After the commando operation, ISPR statement covered by all media said all victims were killed in the night of July 1st with sharp weapons. BUT (according to Times of India) father of lone indian victim, Tarishi Jain’s father said his daughter called and talked to him just 2 hours (around 6 AM on July 2nd ) before the commando operation.

Sometime before 6 am on Saturday when 19-year-old Tarishi Jain's phone went dead, her father Sanjiv Jain, who had been waiting outside Gulshan Cafe through most of the night after he got to know that heavily armed terrorists had stormed the restaurant in upscale Dhaka and were butchering guests, got a call.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ld-father-over-phone/articleshow/53027779.cms

*Terrorist followed Japanese victims into the restaurant*

According to one of the on duty security guard of fateful artisan bakery told Awami League supported news media BDnews24.com that two car carrying terrorist followed van carrying Japanese into the bakery. Terrorists got out of their vehicles and first shoot the driver of van carrying Japanese into the bakery. Soon after indiscriminate shoot out started.

http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225305

*Who benefits from fallout?*

5 of the Japanese victims were working on much waited metro rail project in Bangladesh. Their brutal killing will put project future in jeopardy. Because Awami League with its politically motivated repression against opposition could not tackle REAL terror and protect Japanese citizens in such vital project. Only one country can see benefit from such fallout, and let it be for intelligent and informed mind to figure out the name of that bullying country in the region.

9 Italians are biggest from a single country killed in this heinous crime. So far information indicates Italians were working for different buying house which actively source garments from Bangladesh. EU is single biggest destination for more than 80% of Bangladeshi export earnings. One can expect there will be fallout from EU reaction as Germans already decided not to allow Bangladeshi air cargo. Again same regional bully would benefit from such negative impact on Bangladesh garments export.

*Media blackout and mysterious 7th terrorist*

Since early hour of 13 hours terrorist saga, Awami League regime threaten media stop broadcasting direct and live news. Awami chief Sheikh Hasina even threaten “I gave media license and I can take it away”. Media since then only broadcasted Awami vetted filtered news. With such political motivation and exposed lie, there is ZERO CREDIBILTY to anything coming out of Awami League, its govt organs government and Awami controlled media. One of the victim father statement clearly exposed Awami government lie about the account of killings.

When it was widely known and claimed about 6 terrorist team, Awami league and it’s government organs added mysterious 7th terror suspect. And guess what, all terrorists were killed in massive shoot out BUT this one mysterious terrorist was conveniently kept alive. Just so Awami league can establish its lie and become spokesperson of that alive terrorist to peddle its politically motivated narrative.

*Awami League police already trying to hide identity of Awami League leader son who led the killing [Update Jul 03]*

As suspected, police already replaced picture of lead terrorist Rohan Imtiaz, son of Awami league leader with picture of innocent victim of bakery cook/chef. That is why one of the picture of terrorist could not matched with Awami League police released picture. 





http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2016/07/03/342886#.V3lkMqKoOKU
http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225483


Original Source: https://defence.pk/threads/terroris...analysis-footage.437458/page-45#ixzz4DNEJZB1U


----------



## maximuswarrior

BD is in denial from what I've been reading so far. ISIS is present and a real danger. The writing is on there wall.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

idune said:


> *Unprecedented terror in Bangladesh and post analysis*
> 
> In post independent Bangladesh history in most horrific terrorist attack, 28 people including 20 foreign nationals killed. 13 hours after terror and hostage saga started, Bangladesh, armed forces commando operation killed terrorists and was able to rescue 13 victim alive. This brings back the memories that these same army commandos were prevented to save their own; during Peelkhana massacre of 58 army officers, in 2009. Awami League, Bangladesh current ruling party narrative about force behind terror in Bangladesh exposed to be an utter lie. Awami League and its secular partners all along pointed finger at Islam and political and non-political entities believes in Islamic idealism. Awami League adapted this anti Islam and Muslim narrative with active indian orchestration, infiltration and participation. As a result countless of innocent opposition leaders were abducted, tortured and killed. But since day light of July 2nd, 2016; ever since real identity of terrorists who brutally killed 28 people in Dhaka came into light, Indo-Awami narrative and motivation against Muslims and Islam completely exposed.
> 
> These are some points based on information available now. As time goes by we would know more to analyze and update further.
> 
> *Identity of terrorist:*
> 
> · 3 of the terrorist studied in english medium School and from elite class of society.
> 
> · *Rohan Imtiaz, 1 of the terrorist is son of Awami League leader Imtiaz Khan Babul, from Dhaka City.*
> 
> http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2016/07/03/342858#.V3i_6KKoOKU
> 
> · Nibrash Islam, another terrorist is too big fan of indian actress and was boasting about it in his facebook page. After touching hand of indian actress Sraddho Kapoor, Nibrash express his feeling - “Sraddho kapoor you beauty !! The moment when she holds my hand - Feeling Perfect.”
> 
> *Indian victim father statement contradicts ISPR statement*
> 
> After the commando operation, ISPR statement covered by all media said all victims were killed in the night of July 1st with sharp weapons. BUT (according to Times of India) father of lone indian victim, Tarishi Jain’s father said his daughter called and talked to him just 2 hours (around 6 AM on July 2nd ) before the commando operation.
> 
> Sometime before 6 am on Saturday when 19-year-old Tarishi Jain's phone went dead, her father Sanjiv Jain, who had been waiting outside Gulshan Cafe through most of the night after he got to know that heavily armed terrorists had stormed the restaurant in upscale Dhaka and were butchering guests, got a call.
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ld-father-over-phone/articleshow/53027779.cms
> 
> *Terrorist followed Japanese victims into the restaurant*
> 
> According to one of the on duty security guard of fateful artisan bakery told Awami League supported news media BDnews24.com that two car carrying terrorist followed van carrying Japanese into the bakery. Terrorists got out of their vehicles and first shoot the driver of van carrying Japanese into the bakery. Soon after indiscriminate shoot out started.
> 
> http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225305
> 
> *Who benefits from fallout?*
> 
> 5 of the Japanese victims were working on much waited metro rail project in Bangladesh. Their brutal killing will put project future in jeopardy. Because Awami League with its politically motivated repression against opposition could not tackle REAL terror and protect Japanese citizens in such vital project. Only one country can see benefit from such fallout, and let it be for intelligent and informed mind to figure out the name of that bullying country in the region.
> 
> 9 Italians are biggest from a single country killed in this heinous crime. So far information indicates Italians were working for different buying house which actively source garments from Bangladesh. EU is single biggest destination for more than 80% of Bangladeshi export earnings. One can expect there will be fallout from EU reaction as Germans already decided not to allow Bangladeshi air cargo. Again same regional bully would benefit from such negative impact on Bangladesh garments export.
> 
> *Media blackout and mysterious 7th terrorist*
> 
> Since early hour of 13 hours terrorist saga, Awami League regime threaten media stop broadcasting direct and live news. Awami chief Sheikh Hasina even threaten “I gave media license and I can take it away”. Media since then only broadcasted Awami vetted filtered news. With such political motivation and exposed lie, there is ZERO CREDIBILTY to anything coming out of Awami League, its govt organs government and Awami controlled media. One of the victim father statement clearly exposed Awami government lie about the account of killings.
> 
> When it was widely known and claimed about 6 terrorist team, Awami league and it’s government organs added mysterious 7th terror suspect. And guess what, all terrorists were killed in massive shoot out BUT this one mysterious terrorist was conveniently kept alive. Just so Awami league can establish its lie and become spokesperson of that alive terrorist to peddle its politically motivated narrative.
> 
> *Awami League police already trying to hide identity of Awami League leader son who led the killing [Update Jul 03]*
> 
> As suspected, police already replaced picture of lead terrorist Rohan Imtiaz, son of Awami league leader with picture of innocent victim of bakery cook/chef. That is why one of the picture of terrorist could not matched with Awami League police released picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2016/07/03/342886#.V3lkMqKoOKU
> http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225483
> 
> 
> Original Source: https://defence.pk/threads/terroris...analysis-footage.437458/page-45#ixzz4DNEJZB1U




Oh,jeez....Things have gone too deep..



maximuswarrior said:


> BD is in denial from what I've been reading so far. ISIS is present and a real danger. The writing is on there wall.




Don't worry,bro..we will take revenge on those mofos...


----------



## idune

maximuswarrior said:


> BD is in denial. It has a very serious problem and this has been going on for quite a while now.



NOT Bangladesh as a country BUT ruling regime which is un-elected and do not represent people are in denial. Ruling awami league regime with active indian backing used terror threat as opportunity to abduct, torture and kill hundreds of opposition leaders instead of tackling REAL terrorist and terror threat. In fact terrorists who killed 28 people led by ruling Awami League leader son. Sad part is, on the count of secular excuse, EU in large part supported this regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Italy pushs for ban on Bangladesh products at next EU meeting. germany already installed a ban on aircargo from Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

MarkusS said:


> Italy pushs for ban on Bangladesh products at next EU meeting. germany already installed a ban on aircargo from Bangladesh.




Crazy Italians think that we caused it....blame ISIS not Bangladesh..bruh


I'd blame ISIS if I had common sense...But this "Common Sense" is barely possessed by anyone these days so I think calling it as "Rare Sense"...


BTW,did Italy put a cargo ban on US after 9/11? Did they put a cargo ban on France after the November Paris Attacks?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

~Phoenix~ said:


> Crazy Italians think that we caused it....blame ISIS not Bangladesh..bruh
> 
> 
> I'd blame ISIS if I had common sense...But this "Common Sense" is barely possessed by anyone these days so I think calling it as "Rare Sense"...
> 
> 
> BTW,did Italy put a cargo ban on US after 9/11? Did they put a cargo ban on France after the November Paris Attacks?




We arent crazy. We lost 8 loved ones in absolute cruel way. Theur death tokk hours. Thy got tortured. 

Bangladesh did nothing to help them. 

Same for the japanese victims. What have italy and japan ever done to your people to deserve this?

Our media show this is so often in your country. people hacked to death over this religion. You do nothing against it.

Show that you stand for your word. Ban islam from your constitution. Make it a religion like any other. crush down on radicals. empty words dont bring people back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Congrats hasina and to her party
Isis leader came frm there party nt jammat or bnp or other parties 

Now i knw why it took so long todo the commandos raid 
They knew who were they when they try to talk to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

MarkusS said:


> We arent crazy. We lost 8 loved ones in absolute cruel way. Theur death tokk hours. Thy got tortured.
> 
> Bangladesh did nothing to help them.
> 
> Same for the japanese victims. What have italy and japan ever done to your people to deserve this?
> 
> Our media show this is so often in your country. people hacked to death over this religion. You do nothing against it.
> 
> Show that you stand for your word. Ban islam from your constitution. Make it a religion like any other. crush down on radicals. empty words dont bring people back.



This is NOT a govt elected by Bangladeshis; this is indian installed stooge acting as indian tool. One need to understand context and political motivation and HOW an un elected regime used fear of terror against innocent opposition instead of addressing terror itself. Whole world know of these facts, read Washington post or Guardians, you will find out indo Awami lie.Italy as part of EU supported this ruling un-elected regime on the count of secularism.

Now if Italy goes for collective action against Bangladesh instead of action against ruling regime who are responsible, it can do so. But such Italian action will not get the justice or help solve the problem. You do not need to boast what Italy can or can not do, we know the limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

MarkusS said:


> Italy pushs for ban on Bangladesh products at next EU meeting. germany already installed a ban on aircargo from Bangladesh.



Where, post a link where italy is pushing for a ban on Bangladeshi products. Or you making shit up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

MarkusS said:


> What have italy and japan ever done to *ISIS* to deserve this?



That's the right question to ask ^^. We Bangladeshis have nothing against Italians or Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Maira La said:


> That's the right question to ask ^^. We Bangladeshis have nothing against Italians or Japanese.



Answer to his question is somewhere in the following:

*Who benefits from fallout?*

5 of the Japanese victims were working on much waited metro rail project in Bangladesh. Their brutal killing will put project future in jeopardy. Because Awami League with its politically motivated repression against opposition could not tackle REAL terror and protect Japanese citizens in such vital project. Only one country can see benefit from such fallout, and let it be for intelligent and informed mind to figure out the name of that bullying country in the region.

9 Italians are biggest from a single country killed in this heinous crime. So far information indicates Italians were working for different buying house which actively source garments from Bangladesh. EU is single biggest destination for more than 80% of Bangladeshi export earnings. One can expect there will be fallout from EU reaction as Germans already decided not to allow Bangladeshi air cargo. Again same regional bully would benefit from such negative impact on Bangladesh garments export.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/terroris...analysis-footage.437458/page-48#ixzz4DNXJ51kU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

MarkusS said:


> We arent crazy. We lost 8 loved ones in absolute cruel way. Theur death tokk hours. Thy got tortured.
> 
> Bangladesh did nothing to help them.
> 
> Same for the japanese victims. What have italy and japan ever done to your people to deserve this?
> 
> Our media show this is so often in your country. people hacked to death over this religion. You do nothing against it.
> 
> Show that you stand for your word. Ban islam from your constitution. Make it a religion like any other. crush down on radicals. empty words dont bring people back.



Its 9 not 8 BTW..

We had to wait for our 1st Para-Commando Battalion and Naval SWADS to undertake such a mission + Planning took lot of time...

*AND WE WERE NOT PREPARED FOR A TERRORIST ATTACK,WE NEVER EXPECTED THEM TO CROSS INDIA AND COME HERE...INFACT ITS THE FIRST OF SUCH ATTACKS IN HERE

SINCE WERE WERE BADLY PREPARED,WE HAD TO WAIT FOR SOMETIME TO PREPARE FOR SUCH A CRITICAL HOSTAGE RESCUE MISSION.

THEY WERE TRYING TO NEGOTIATE AND THE TERRORISTS HAD 3 DEMANDS BUT SUDDENLY THEY STOPPED NEGOTIATIONS FOR UNKNOWN REASONS


MOST IMPORTANTLY,THEY KILLED THE MOST PEOPLE WHEN THEY ENTERED INTO THE RESTAURANT AND BRUSH FIRED.


AND THEY TARGETED WESTERNERS AND FOREIGNERS SPECIALLY.*( It was part of a plan to ruin Bangladesh's relationship with foreign countries )

Islam is considered as a religion only..We don't force women to wear Burkha and other stuff ( like Middle East does )

How are we supposed to ban Islam if 90%+ of the people are Muslims? It'll cause great anger among people...



idune said:


> Answer to his question is somewhere in the following:
> 
> *Who benefits from fallout?*
> 
> 5 of the Japanese victims were working on much waited metro rail project in Bangladesh. Their brutal killing will put project future in jeopardy. Because Awami League with its politically motivated repression against opposition could not tackle REAL terror and protect Japanese citizens in such vital project. Only one country can see benefit from such fallout, and let it be for intelligent and informed mind to figure out the name of that bullying country in the region.
> 
> 9 Italians are biggest from a single country killed in this heinous crime. So far information indicates Italians were working for different buying house which actively source garments from Bangladesh. EU is single biggest destination for more than 80% of Bangladeshi export earnings. One can expect there will be fallout from EU reaction as Germans already decided not to allow Bangladeshi air cargo. Again same regional bully would benefit from such negative impact on Bangladesh garments export.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/terroris...analysis-footage.437458/page-48#ixzz4DNXJ51kU




No doubt its the malaunic India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

RIP.


----------



## MarkusS

i dont say ban islam. I say you must become secular. cut it out of your constitution.

Simple fact is that italians arent safe there. Or any europeans for that matter. Can you imagine how cruel it is to see your friends when their throat is cut and you know you are next? 

Also why does it take so long to send special forces? This is your capital. In rome it would be there within minutes. 

Sorry but Bangladesh has many questions to answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Somali-Turk

RIP 
BD new reality,i came across on aljazeera-is aljazeera anti-BD?


----------



## ~Phoenix~

MarkusS said:


> i dont say ban islam. I say you must become secular. cut it out of your constitution.
> 
> Simple fact is that italians arent safe there. Or any europeans for that matter. Can you imagine how cruel it is to see your friends when their throat is cut and you know you are next?
> 
> Also why does it take so long to send special forces? This is your capital. In rome it would be there within minutes.
> 
> Sorry but Bangladesh has many questions to answer.



Does it make it safer if we cut Islam from the constitution? It will make the terrorists more determined to do further terror attacks.

BTW,the Italians and Europeans are now much more safer than they ever were.Now the goverment is heavily focusing on internal security and tens of thousands of police is on the streets.And now we know how a terrorist attack is like,we will be much more focused on preventing further attacks. The internal security will get a hell lot tighter now.

Frankly,our goverment does not feel safe to put the commando forces in the capital.We have a long history of military coups and the 2009 Munity and Pilkhana Massacre is a resemblance of that,soo the goverment is trying to keep them as far from the capital as possible.

*AND WE WERE NOT PREPARED FOR SUCH AN ATTACK*..Thats why it took much time...We never expected ISIS to come here...






*BY THE WAY,THE ISIS DID THE ATTACK NOT BANGLADESH!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Somali-Turk said:


> RIP
> BD new reality,i came across on aljazeera-is aljazeera anti-BD?


It's funded by radical fundamentalist Qatar. They started a negative propaganda against BD, since the trial of war criminals from 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

LaBong said:


> You can silence rational voices among liberals and people will go straight to Trump or Le Pen's camp.



Come on dude, just mere silencing should not push you past your own stoic principles and identity. That is the wrong reason (reactionism) to shift to a different ideology/position. 

I say this as a Trump supporter.


----------



## M_Saint

MarkusS said:


> i dont say ban islam. I say you must become secular. cut it out of your constitution.
> 
> Simple fact is that italians arent safe there. Or any europeans for that matter. Can you imagine how cruel it is to see your friends when their throat is cut and you know you are next?
> 
> Also why does it take so long to send special forces? This is your capital. In rome it would be there within minutes.
> 
> Sorry but Bangladesh has many questions to answer.


For UR info. Indian installed illegal GOVT of BD has cut Islam from the constitution a long ago to become secular and there hasn't been any terrorism's issue before the same India's stooges started orchestrating one.


Under the Indian installed stooges, no one is safe over there. Historically BD/E PAK has turned out a horror place by the repeated interference of chauvinist, imperialist India since 1948, the regional bully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

~Phoenix~ said:


> Crazy Italians think that we caused it....blame ISIS not Bangladesh..bruh



Your govt has already officially said it was a local group (JMB) and not ISIS.

When you have not been serious in tackling such groups with a firm hand before, what makes you think countries are going to give you benefit of the doubt now?

The sanctions that do come will be lifted when you demonstrate progress and on the ground results.

FOR ALL THE BANGLADESHIS SAYING ITS NOT BANGLADESH THATS RESPONSIBLE BUT ISIS, HERE ARE THE WORDS FROM YOUR OWN OFFICIALS:

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-36698721

"They are members of the Jamaeytul Mujahdeen Bangladesh," Asaduzzaman Khan said. "They have no connections with the Islamic State."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeezy

One thing I don't understand is when terrorist attacks happen in Muslim majority countries such as Turkey, Pakistan or Bangladesh the countries/ governments themselves are blamed. 

But when an attack happens in places such as Belgium, France or the US, there is no backlash towards the countries or their governments. Instead we have mass mournings for them and empathetic gimmicks promoted on social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

@MarkusS Do you see how they are already blaming India (instead of their own society) and resorting to conspiracy theories regarding the logic of "who benefits". 

It is a common phenomenon in the Muslim world unfortunately, and it looks like it will not change any time soon.

You are completely correct in putting sanctions on them till they change this mindset....on top of holding them to physical results on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

Khan saheb said:


> It's funded by radical fundamentalist Qatar. They started a negative propaganda against BD, since the trial of war criminals from 1971.


First off, there wasn't any trial of war criminal but the anti-Imperial-Indian. Fake trial of century in kangaroo court by the paid judge, jury and executioner weren't trial but drama for public consumption. Secondly, Al Jazeera was hundred times more authentic as its neutrality was accepted by viewers, where their numbers were many times more than all dalal Media combined.


----------



## Nilgiri

Yeezy said:


> But when an attack happens in places such as Belgium, France or the US, there is no backlash towards the countries or their governments.



There is plenty of backlash. Have you seen what has happened to Hollande these days after his response to the Paris Attacks?

It is how you respond, and what clear steps you took when the problem first manifested earlier that will form the basis of how the world judges your country w.r.t terrorism. Bangladesh is severely lacking in both fronts, especially seeing the members here already deflecting blame to anything but Bangladesh itself. It is very uncomfortable for them to see that all 5 terrorists were Bangladeshi, largely integrated and well off (not some mullah firebrands or mind controlled uneducated peon) and had good lives and come from affluent backgrounds.

I hope the BAL (that these members so despise) do not follow their same philosophy (like BAL did in blaming mossad/israel just some weeks ago). There must be a complete mindset change for Bangladesh to successfully pursue and eliminate its obviously entrenched extremism and terrorism problem.

It will be sad in a way if there is though, because it shows they value foreigners a lot more than their own people (who were getting hacked to death because of their non-islamic identity)...that Bangladesh was simply sweeping under the rug as much as it could....or blaming Israel for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Nilgiri said:


> Come on dude, just mere silencing should not push you past your own stoic principles and identity. That is the wrong reason (reactionism) to shift to a different ideology/position.
> 
> I say this as a Trump supporter.


I'm not talking about myself but majority in general!

Don't know how anyone with iota of sense can support Trump, the problem is Hillary makes it so hard to support her as well!


----------



## M_Saint

Nilgiri said:


> Your govt has already officially said it was a local group (JMB) and not ISIS.
> 
> When you have not been serious in tackling such groups with a firm hand before, what makes you think countries are going to give you benefit of the doubt now?
> 
> The sanctions that do come will be lifted when you demonstrate progress and on the ground results.
> 
> FOR ALL THE BANGLADESHIS SAYING ITS NOT BANGLADESH THATS RESPONSIBLE BUT ISIS, HERE ARE THE WORDS FROM YOUR OWN OFFICIALS:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-36698721
> 
> "They are members of the Jamaeytul Mujahdeen Bangladesh," Asaduzzaman Khan said. "They have no connections with the Islamic State."



LOL at our GOVT! A Government that hasn't come to power by more than 5% votes of 142 constituencies and the rest of 158 MPs that have been selected without election is our GOVT? ( Ma Kali tore loia dilam chali). When staunch supporter of so called secularism EU, US, UN hided its faces in shame to call the election fair, it was only India that stood farm behind its stooges.


----------



## M_Saint

Nilgiri said:


> If one party boycotted it because they are too pu$$y to expose how unpopular they really are, thats not ruling parties fault.


Watch UR mouth before blabbering again. As the cowardice dalal abolished Caretaker system to steal election that was instructed by its master Bharat-Mata, unleashing its goons wouldn't let any of the patriotic forces to stay close to ballot boxes. Proof? Find what has happened to patriots in all the recent elections under stooges.


----------



## Nilgiri

M_Saint said:


> Watch UR mouth before blabbering again. As the cowardice dalal abolished Caretaker system to steal election that was instructed by its master Bharat-Mata, unleashing its goons wouldn't let any of the patriotic forces to stay close to ballot boxes. Proof? Find what has happened to patriots in all the recent elections under stooges.



So why no constant protests till the situation is rectified? Either Bangladeshis on the whole support BAL govt (compared to alternatives) or Bangaldeshis really are that servile/docile politically at least. So which one is it? Either one is bad for you really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Come on dude, just mere silencing should not push you past your own stoic principles and identity. That is the wrong reason (reactionism) to shift to a different ideology/position.
> 
> I say this as a Trump supporter.



How does it help being a Trump supporter if you're Canadian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> How does it help being a Trump supporter if you're Canadian?



Why should being Canadian have anything to do with it? The US govt is a glutton right now (a huge inefficient transfer authority through application of force, printing money recklessly and ballooning its debt like there's no tomorrow)...anything that stalls or even reverses its ungainly proliferation is a good thing for the whole world given the size and impact of the US economy.....on Canada and elsewhere.

Outside of economics, I basically see Trump as the lesser of the evils (w.r.t Hillary + Sanders)....and having the potential to break the monotony of the currenty duopoly in US politics. For one, he wouldn't be so incompetent/outright short-sighted to run a private server handling national security matters....nor does he promise profligate govt spending as a cheap means to popularity among the debt saddled youth (i.e encourage more heroin to solve a heroin addicts problem).

Anyway its a long complicated explanation, and its off topic anyways. Maybe we can continue the discussion in another thread.


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> Does it make it safer if we cut Islam from the constitution? It will make the terrorists more determined to do further terror attacks.
> 
> BTW,the Italians and Europeans are now much more safer than they ever were.Now the goverment is heavily focusing on internal security and tens of thousands of police is on the streets.And now we know how a terrorist attack is like,we will be much more focused on preventing further attacks. The internal security will get a hell lot tighter now.
> 
> Frankly,our goverment does not feel safe to put the commando forces in the capital.We have a long history of military coups and the 2009 Munity and Pilkhana Massacre is a resemblance of that,soo the goverment is trying to keep them as far from the capital as possible.
> 
> *AND WE WERE NOT PREPARED FOR SUCH AN ATTACK*..Thats why it took much time...We never expected ISIS to come here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BY THE WAY,THE ISIS DID THE ATTACK NOT BANGLADESH!*



I see a couple of things happening because of this.

1. Further tightening of security around Gulshan/Baridhara (already pretty tight) in the form of pre-approved passes/Biometric ID cards.

2. Increase in surveillance (almost to police state level).

3. Increase of security in large public gathering places (heavily armed guards)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## damiendehorn

Bilal9 said:


> I see a couple of things happening because of this.
> 
> 1. Further tightening of security around Gulshan/Baridhara (already pretty tight) in the form of pre-approved passes/Biometric ID cards.
> 
> 2. Increase in surveillance (almost to police state level).
> 
> 3. Increase of security in large public gathering places (heavily armed guards)



OR 1 + 2 +3


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> @MarkusS Do you see how they are already blaming India (instead of their own society) and resorting to conspiracy theories regarding the logic of "who benefits".
> 
> It is a common phenomenon in the Muslim world unfortunately, and it looks like it will not change any time soon.
> 
> You are completely correct in putting sanctions on them till they change this mindset....on top of holding them to physical results on the ground.



ah it's better if Indonesia is not associated with that kind of Muslim world

BTW, right now what Bangladesh must do is trying to keep the masses calm and prevent the media to hyped it too much. Terrorist action is need media hype to promoting their agenda and spread the terror to the masses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Nilgiri said:


> I don't like a lot about Trump, but he is the first non-politician to make it this far and has a serious chance to stick it to the washington elites in a serious way (who have thus far controlled the election coin flip completely in modern times).
> 
> Hillary is like 10 times worse than Trump, who are you kidding. She is just another rubber stamp bought and paid for by wall street and political big wigs. Bush under democrat colours basically (spend the debt on long term unstable welfare programs rather than the republicans preference: war).




The problem with Trump is he is too random, no one knows how is going to behave next second. Granted he is a businessman and you have to dumb down your messge if you want to make it attractive to masses, however I rarely see coherency in Trump's actions.

With Hillary you know what you are getting, trigger happy foreign policy hawk who lies through her teeth and will probably start another war in Middle East, but will maintain economic status quo, with Trump it's uncharted territory!

It's fine to be friendly with Wall Street, they have to accountable but too much regulations stall growth, so you have to maintain a fine balance, not sure if Trump has the temperament!


----------



## Nilgiri

LaBong said:


> The problem with Trump is he is too random, no one knows how is going to behave next second. Granted he is a businessman and you have to dumb down your messge if you want to make it attractive to masses, however I rarely see coherency in Trump's actions.
> 
> With Hillary you know what you are getting, trigger happy foreign policy hawk who lies through her teeth and will probably start another war in Middle East, but will maintain economic status quo, with Trump it's uncharted territory!
> 
> It's fine to be friendly with Wall Street, they have to accountable but too much regulations stall growth, so you have to maintain a fine balance, not sure if Trump has the temperament!



Im fine with taking a gamble than the usual same old figurehead maintaining the decline into long term debt and utter financial ruin.


----------



## LaBong

Nilgiri said:


> Im fine with taking a gamble than the usual same old figurehead maintaining the decline into long term debt and utter financial ruin.


You wouldn't want to take chance when wall st provides you employment!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Nilgiri said:


> So why no constant protests till the situation is rectified? Either Bangladeshis on the whole support BAL govt (compared to alternatives) or Bangaldeshis really are that servile/docile politically at least. So which one is it? Either one is bad for you really.


Are U kidding me or U are acting cute? The worst ever violence in the history of local election probably in the world caused many deaths and thousands of injured, maimed. Many oppositions rejected the votes and the magnitude of wholesale, wanton robbery by RAWAMY goons weren't seen anywhere before in BD.


----------



## Nilgiri

LaBong said:


> You wouldn't want to take chance when wall st provides you employment!



I actually somewhat work for the military industrial complex that will suffer somewhat from Trump policies most likely. But long term benefits are more important I think.



M_Saint said:


> Are U kidding me or U are acting cute? The worst ever violence in the history of local election probably in the world caused many deaths and thousands of injured, maimed. Many oppositions rejected the votes and the magnitude of wholesale, wanton robbery by RAWAMY goons weren't seen anywhere before in BD.



So Bangladeshis really are that weak then to allow this to continue in their country. I am not seeing the demonstrations at all these days that would suggest that majority of the country wants BAL gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

bdslph said:


> Good they did right thing
> 
> Good to see commando
> 
> This is the reason why i support syrians its government hezbollah and pakistan war on terrorist


*
Don't say what you do not know. Do you know who are behind it?*

http://www.sheershakhobor.com/জাতীয়/2016/07/03/গুলশানে-হামলাআওয়ামী-লীগ/


----------



## bluesky

T-Rex said:


> *Don't say what you do not know. Do you know who are behind it?*
> 
> http://www.sheershakhobor.com/জাতীয়/2016/07/03/গুলশানে-হামলাআওয়ামী-লীগ/


You think BAL was behind the cafe attack?


----------



## jaunty

kobiraaz said:


> You worked hard , Thank you, That was not supporting. It was when ISIS first came out and they didnt operate outside battle zone. I wasnt wrong. was I??



Took me 3 mins tops, time well spent exposing an IS supporter. 



kobiraaz said:


> It was when ISIS first came out and they didnt operate outside battle zone. I wasnt wrong. was I??



You were either too naive or a terrorist supporter or both. BTW you did not answer my question. Do you consider them terrorists now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Nilgiri said:


> So Bangladeshis really are that weak then to allow this to continue in their country. I am not seeing the demonstrations at all these days that would suggest that majority of the country wants BAL gone.


Yes, exactly. Bdeshis have become weaker than most of them even can imagine (Portion of the write up from the relevant article to thread ...এশিয়া-প্যাসিপিক অঞ্চলে পাকিস্তান থেকে ছিটকে বেরিয়ে এসে কান্ডারীহীন নৌকা মার্কা স্বাধীন বাংলাদেশ মানচিত্রে নাম লেখানোর পর থেকে নিজ সন্তানদের জীবন বলি দেয়ার অন্যতম বিশ্বকেন্দ্র হয়ে চলেছে।এখানে বিশ্বমানের বীরের জন্ম হয় অগণিত।নিজেকে চিনবার আগে,বুঝবার,জানবার আগে হত্যার শিকার হয়ে বিদায় হয়ে যায় এই মহাবীররা।একে একে অথবা একত্রিত করে নির্মূলে পাঠানো হয় ঘাতকের আঘাতে আঘাতে.. http://www.sheikhnews.com/2016/07/03/abuzaforusa-13/ ). It is only me that has been pointing it out here but to see the contrary AKA glorification by some of the Dalarer Bacchas. U don't see demonstration because police shoot at protesters like UR soldiers shoot at Kashmiries, which hasn't been prevalant at BD but practiced by RAWAMY dalals. So people are suffocating toward unnatural death. Nevertheless, people fought against oppressive regime before farcical election with more intensity than separatists fought against PAK army in 71.


----------



## Nilgiri

M_Saint said:


> because police shoot at protesters like UR soldiers shoot at Kashmiries



And Bangladesh Army allows such travesty to happen? I have hard time believing it....and I have my own collection of Bangladeshi friends with their contacts and extended families inside the country....they do not give me this impression. Yes its not nice the manner in which the elections were won.....but they say more or less people accept BAL because the economy is improving and jobs and industry are relatively stable. Price always increase, but little can be done about that without a qualitative change in all of Bangladesh political elite.

Anyway why bring up Kashmir? Kashmiris for most part accept union with India (more than 2/3rds turn out to vote in elections both national and state)....I have been to Kashmir myself, people are doing quite well and are improving their lives....they want peace and stability and realise India is the only one that can provide it.



M_Saint said:


> Nevertheless, people fought against oppressive regime before farcical election with more intensity than separatists fought against PAK army in 71.



That is quite a bold statement. Does it mean if India did not intervene, the 1971 liberation struggle would have similarly fell quickly like a damp squib like the freedom struggle has against BAL (that you claim was/is there)?

You are saying a genocide is going on now inside Bangladesh to a larger extent than in 1971, perpetrated by BAL...so there is a greater "intensity" against it and that evil BAL has succeeded anyway?

@bongbang Can you tell this guy what the realities are?


----------



## M_Saint

Nilgiri said:


> And Bangladesh Army allows such travesty to happen? I have hard time believing it....and I have my own collection of Bangladeshi friends with their contacts and extended families inside the country....they do not give me this impression. Yes its not nice the manner in which the elections were won.....but they say more or less people accept BAL because the economy is improving and jobs and industry are relatively stable. Price always increase, but little can be done about that without a qualitative change in all of Bangladesh political elite.
> 
> Anyway why bring up Kashmir? Kashmiris for most part accept union with India (more than 2/3rds turn out to vote in elections both national and state)....I have been to Kashmir myself, people are doing quite well and are improving their lives....they want peace and stability and realise India is the only one that can provide it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a bold statement. Does it mean if India did not intervene, the 1971 liberation struggle would have similarly fell quickly like a damp squib like the freedom struggle has against BAL (that you claim was/is there)?
> 
> You are saying a genocide is going on now inside Bangladesh to a larger extent than in 1971, perpetrated by BAL...so there is a greater "intensity" against it and that evil BAL has succeeded anyway?
> 
> @bongbang Can you tell this guy what the realities are?


If U don't believe me then ask Kobiraj, MBI or any honest BDeshis on the board to tell U whether polices have been mercilessly killing people or not. Or go to YouTube to see police firing on protesters or how mercilessly AWAMY polices are killing innocent, unarmed BNP, JI supporters. I have hundreds of videos to show to you but contents are too scary that would warrant my ban here. 


I have brought Kashmir because AWAMYs are dalals and UR leaders have been taking such measure against Kashmiries. 


India indeed ran the whole saga and intervened before March 71 but without its active military participant, PAK couldn't have been broken, IMO. A historian once stated that phony genocide for political capital would lead to real one. Seems like Almighty is teaching us by his way.


----------



## Nilgiri

M_Saint said:


> If U don't believe me then ask Kobiraj, MBI or any honest BDeshis on the board to tell U whether polices have been mercilessly killing people or not. Or go to YouTube to see police firing on protesters or how mercilessly AWAMY polices are killing innocent, unarmed BNP, JI supporters. I have hundreds of videos to show to you but contents are too scary that would warrant my ban here.
> 
> 
> I have brought Kashmir because AWAMYs are dalals and UR leaders have been taking such measure against Kashmiries.
> 
> 
> India indeed ran the whole saga and intervened before March 71 but without its active military participant, PAK couldn't have been broken, IMO. A historian once stated that phony genocide for political capital would lead to real one. Seems like Almighty is teaching us by his way.



So if they follow your view point they are honest....and if they dont they are dishonest?

The "dishonest" ones will tell me they are the honest ones and you are being dishonest . See how it works?

I gather my impression from the actual people I know who have families in Bangladesh. It is a mixed complicated picture w.r.t BAL and BNP vicious political power play...nothing is black and white, no one is completely clean or completely filthy.

In the end the almighty knows as you said. So we can only watch and make the best understanding we can as independently as we can.


----------



## Bilal9

Guys let's not veer too off topic. Please stay with the subject of the thread.

*Dhaka terrorist Nibras Islam was a Shraddha Kapoor fan, Facebook post shows*

“Shraddha Kapoor, you beauty,” reads the exuberant caption, followed by “the moment when she held my hand…”

The Facebook post — a video clip of actress Shraddha Kapoor meeting and greeting a crowd of fans — would have read like any Bollywood enthusiast’s. The post marks the user’s status “feeling perfect”.

Innocuous, except that the Facebook account was of Nibras Islam, one of the terrorists killed in the Dhaka terror attacks.

Nibras’ Facebook post has gathered lot of attention, attesting as it does to a privileged upbringing, not very different from most young adults’ elsewhere in the world. His places of study include Monash University in Malaysia and North-south University in Dhaka; he attended an international school. There are selfies aplenty of Nibras and his group of friends, doing what young people do — driving around, hanging out at restaurants, enthusing about meeting a Bollywood star.

There are also other, chilling, pictures.

Nibras grinning at the camera while he holds a gun in his hands.

And then, from other feeds, a photo of his blood-streaked face, after he was shot down by security forces.

Reports have conjectured that Nibras was brainwashed and radicalised by an Islamic terror outfit; he followed one such group, Shami Witness, on Twitter.

Friends of Nibras told the media that he had been quiet and "*not very religious*".

*Nibras is believed to have been missing since January, that was when his parents last saw him.*

When they heard of him next, it was to find out that their son and five associates had been gunned down (the seventh was captured alive, said CNN) by the military, after they launched a 10-hour terror attack on a Dhaka café on Friday night, that left 20 dead.

The terrorists in the Dhaka attack have all been described as “well educated and from affluent families”. The *Daily Star reported that the boys were also frequent visitors to the café (The Holey Artisan) in the exclusive suburb of Gulshan, that they laid siege to.*

*Militants behind Dhaka attack made no demands, have no links to IS: Minister*


*Dhaka*: Seven militants who killed 20 people at a Dhaka restaurant made no demands and a person taken alive by police was only a suspect admitted in hospital, Bangladesh's home minister said on Sunday, rejecting Islamic State's claims of responsibility.

The gunmen stormed the upmarket restaurant in the diplomatic zone late on Friday and killed their mostly non-Muslim hostages, including nine Italians, seven Japanese and a citizen each from the United States and India.

*Three of the six gunmen killed were under 22 years of age and had been missing for six months*, Asaduzzaman Khan told _Reuters _in an interview at his Dhaka home.




A man lights a candle at a makeshift memorial, to pay tribute to the victims of Dhaka attacks. Reuters

Police and government officials have said the attackers were from well-off Bangladeshi families, a rarity and an indication that religious radicalisation was widening its scope.

Claiming responsibility, Islamic State warned citizens of "crusader countries" - that is, traditionally Christian western states - in a statement that they would not be safe "as long as their aircraft are killing Muslims".

It also posted pictures of five grinning fighters in front of a black flag who it said were involved in the attack, according to the SITE monitoring website.

But Khan said Islamic State was not involved, reiterating the government's position that home-grown militants were responsible for a spate of killings in the country over the past 18 months, including the latest one.

*Asked about the photos, the minister pointed to a wall behind him and said: "If I fix a poster of IS here and stand with a machine gun, will it establish that IS is here?"*

The minister has blamed Jamaat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh, which claims to represent Islamic State in Bangladesh but has no proven links to it.

*Security experts believe the suspect, who was hospitalised with serious injuries, would be crucial to the investigation into the attack.* Khan said it was not clear if he was involved.

Islamic State also claimed responsibility for two bombings overnight in Baghdad that killed nearly 120 people and wounded 200, most of them in a busy shopping area while residents celebrated the Muslim fasting month of Ramadan.

Reacting to the two attacks over the past three days, Pope Francis asked people attending noon prayer at the Vatican in Rome to pray for the victims and their families.

*Late on Sunday in Bangladesh, hundreds of men, women and children held a candle light vigil near Dhaka’s Shaheed Minar (Martyr's Monument) to pay respect to those who lost their lives.*

*"We don't want this," Nasima, a textile industry worker, told Reuters Television. "Please stop this, stop this, stop this from our society, from our country, I want to live in peace."*

As Dhaka limped back to normal life, experts questioned the delay in launching the offensive against the militants. More than 100 commandos stormed the restaurant nearly 10 hours after the siege began, under an operation code-named 'Thunderbolt'.

Analysts say that as Islamic State loses territory in Iraq and Syria and its finances get drained, it may be trying to build affiliates in countries such as Bangladesh for jihadists to launch attacks locally and cheaply.

*Rich Families*

Deputy Inspector General of Police Shahidur Rahman said on Sunday that authorities were investigating any connection between the attackers and transnational groups such as Islamic State or Al-Qaeda.

He said the militants were mostly educated and from well-off families, but declined to give any more details. On Saturday police released pictures of five dead militants, most of them wearing grey T-shirts.

*National police chief Shahidul Hoque said all the gunmen were Bangladeshis. "Five of them were listed as militants and law enforcers made several drives to arrest them," he said.*

Whoever was responsible, the attack marked a major escalation in violence by militants demanding Islamic rule in Bangladesh, whose 160 million people are mostly Muslim.

Previous attacks have mostly singled out individuals advocating a secular or liberal lifestyle, or religious minorities.

*Reciting Quran Verse*

Friday night's attack, during the final days of Ramadan, was more coordinated than the previous assaults.

Gunmen singled out foreigners as soon as they stormed through the doors of the restaurant popular with expatriates. They ordered all Bangladeshis to stand up before the killing began, a source briefed on the investigation said.

The Bangladeshis were later told to close their eyes and recite verses from the Koran. One militant cursed a Bangladeshi for eating with non-Muslims during Ramadan, the source said.

The Islamic State-affiliated Amaq news agency claimed in a report on Saturday that the militants identified and released Muslim patrons from the Dhaka restaurant, SITE said.

*The victims also included at least three Bangladeshis or people of Bangladeshi descent.*

The militants hacked most of their victims with machetes, leaving their bleeding bodies on the floor.

http://www.firstpost.com/world/mili...nds-have-no-links-to-is-minister-2871690.html


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> Militants behind Dhaka attack made no demands



I thought they did make 3 demands (some nut to be released, safe passage and acceptance their action was to establish Islam or something).

Has that now been thrown out the window?


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> I thought they did make 3 demands (some nut to be released, safe passage and acceptance their action was to establish Islam or something).
> 
> Has that now been thrown out the window?



There will be (as is the rule with incidents like this) rumors mixed in with facts. The official position of the govt. at this time is that no demands were made....and that is what the media is broadcasting right now...

When there were no demands were made - the administration should have realized that this was an obvious suicide mission for all assailants and should have acted much more swiftly to end the drama by creating diversions and could've saved a few more lives. Although most of the foreigners had already been killed by 11 PM, the Italians at their table by grenades hurled at them.

Such tragic circumstances and such senseless killing for no reason....

I know this is Monday morning quarterbacking - however it is expected that this incident will be heavily analyzed and newer elite commando units will be raised for the police with much more revamped triage and incident procedures for a quicker response.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

T-Rex said:


> *Don't say what you do not know. Do you know who are behind it?*
> 
> http://www.sheershakhobor.com/জাতীয়/2016/07/03/গুলশানে-হামলাআওয়ামী-লীগ/





bluesky said:


> You think BAL was behind the cafe attack?



*
Indirectly yes, after all, one of the terrorists is the son of a prominent BAL leader. They are trying to suppress that fact. These terrorists commit terrorism and the BAL regime hunts down the opposition for it, as a result these terrorists have become bolder because they know the regime will blame the opposition for their crimes. It's a kind of impunity they enjoy.*


----------



## Bilal9

*PM pays homage to Dhaka cafe attack victims*

*




*
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina paid her homage to the victims of the Gulshan cafe attack at Army Stadium in Dhaka’s Banani area this morning.

On the second day of the national mourning over the incident, premier Hasina placed floral wreath at the casket of the victims around 10:00am.

Afterwards, it was opened to the relatives and general public for paying their tributes. It will be open for all until noon. Through the process, PM Hasina handed over the bodies to the relatives.

The caskets were placed in a raised platform which bored the flags of India, Italy, Bangladesh, Japan and the United States – commemorating the nationalities of the foreigners killed.

Braving a drizzle that was on since last night, relatives and friends of the victims and people from all walks of life poured in to pay their last tribute at scene. Envoys of India, Italy, US and Japan also paid their respects at the caskets.

The caskets of three Bangladeshis were taken to the Army Stadium. The rest, of foreign nationals, were kept at Combined Military Hospital, officials inside the military said.

Body of the Indian national was taken away by relatives this morning. Bodies of nine Italians were being handed over around noon. The bodies of seven Japanese will be handed over this evening. 

Ambulances were kept stationed nearby to carry the caskets.

Twenty hostages, mostly foreign nationals, were killed when a group of militants stormed in with guns and swords in the Gulshan’s Holey Artisan Bakery on July 1.

After a nearly 12-hour long siege, the hostage crisis ended with a death toll of 28. Apart from the casualties of two police officers, law enforcers said six militants were killed.

Bangladesh is observing a two-day national mourning over the incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Terrorists were trained in Malaysia.
And they say there are around 8000 terrorists active in Bangladesh.
They claim to attack Jamuna Future Park next.
And gulshan attack was done after weapons were recovered from gulshan lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laphroaig

Why is Bangladesh going radical so quickly? When Mr. Modi reached the border accord with them, I sensed an improvement in relations and heaved a sigh of relief at having one less prickly neighbor to deal with. But really, the news out of there day by day is going worse and worse. I have met Bangladeshis abroad. I sense hostility from them, a suspicion, that I have not felt as strong when interacting with Pakistanis for instance. Why is that? Did we not help them in the past in their darkest hour? Then why are they going totally beserk off late? No offense to any Bangladeshi here, but these are genuine emotions of an Indian well wisher.


----------



## Nilgiri

Nabil365 said:


> Terrorists were trained in Malaysia.



Link?

I heard it was the case for just 1 of them, not all of them.


----------



## Bilal9

*Report any 'suspicious cyber terrorism': Cops*
Star Online Report

In view of the Gulshan cafe attack, police have now sought the help of citizens to report "suspicious activity" on the social networking platforms.

The Dhaka Metropolitan Police floated a short message via Facebook today urging citizens to alert police with information of suspicious online activities.





*Dhaka Metropolitan Police - DMP*
4 hrs · 
সুপ্রিয় সুহৃদ,
শুভেচ্ছা জানবেন। রাষ্ট্র ও জনগনের জন্য হুমকি স্বরূপ terrorism বিষয়ে যে কোন ধরণের সন্দেহজনক ও উস্কানিমূলক অনলাইন কর্মকাণ্ড, Social media তে কোন সন্দেহজনক পোস্ট, আইডি ,লিঙ্ক বা cyber terrorism সংক্রান্ত যে কোন ধরণের Threat জানলে ও এ সংক্রান্ত কোন information থাকলে সাথে সাথে e-mail করুন -cyberunit@dmp.gov.bd এই ঠিকানায়

(সবাইকে এটি শেয়ার করার জন্য অনুরোধ করা হল)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=819357971529113&id=803918629739714

*Latifur Rahman’s grandson killed in Dhaka attack*





This photo shows Faraaz Ayaaz Hossain, 20, with his mother Simeen Hossain, Managing Director, Eskayef Bangladesh Limited. Faraaz was among the 28 killed at the hostage situation in Dhaka. Photo taken from Facebook page of Faraaz.






Faraaz Ayaaz Hossain, 20, (L) and Tarishi Jain,19 (R) were two of the 20 victims who were killed in the hostage situation at Holey Artisan Bakery in Dhaka. Photo taken from Faraaz and Tarishi's Facebook page.
 
Star Online Report

Faraaz Ayaaz Hossain, 20, grandson of Latifur Rahman, Chairman of Transcom Group and Shahnaz Rahman, was among the 28 killed during the hostage situation at Holey Artisan bakery in Dhaka last night.

Son of Simeen Hossain, Managing Director, Eskayef Bangladesh Limited, and Muhammad Waquer Bin Hossain, Faraaz was completing his undergraduate studies at the Emory University in Atlanta, Georgia, USA.

He came to Dhaka on May 18 to spend his summer holidays.

He, along with two of his friends went to Holey Artisan for dinner when several terrorist attacked the place and took the life of the youth.

Faraaz was the younger of two sons of Simeen and Waquer.

His namaz-e-janaza will be held tomorrow (Sunday, July 3) after Asr prayer at Gulshan Azad Mosque.


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> *Report any 'suspicious cyber terrorism': Cops*
> Star Online Report
> 
> In view of the Gulshan cafe attack, police have now sought the help of citizens to report "suspicious activity" on the social networking platforms.
> 
> The Dhaka Metropolitan Police floated a short message via Facebook today urging citizens to alert police with information of suspicious online activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dhaka Metropolitan Police - DMP*
> 4 hrs ·
> সুপ্রিয় সুহৃদ,
> শুভেচ্ছা জানবেন। রাষ্ট্র ও জনগনের জন্য হুমকি স্বরূপ terrorism বিষয়ে যে কোন ধরণের সন্দেহজনক ও উস্কানিমূলক অনলাইন কর্মকাণ্ড, Social media তে কোন সন্দেহজনক পোস্ট, আইডি ,লিঙ্ক বা cyber terrorism সংক্রান্ত যে কোন ধরণের Threat জানলে ও এ সংক্রান্ত কোন information থাকলে সাথে সাথে e-mail করুন -cyberunit@dmp.gov.bd এই ঠিকানায়
> 
> (সবাইকে এটি শেয়ার করার জন্য অনুরোধ করা হল)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=819357971529113&id=803918629739714
> 
> *Latifur Rahman’s grandson killed in Dhaka attack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo shows Faraaz Ayaaz Hossain, 20, with his mother Simeen Hossain, Managing Director, Eskayef Bangladesh Limited. Faraaz was among the 28 killed at the hostage situation in Dhaka. Photo taken from Facebook page of Faraaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faraaz Ayaaz Hossain, 20, (L) and Tarishi Jain,19 (R) were two of the 20 victims who were killed in the hostage situation at Holey Artisan Bakery in Dhaka. Photo taken from Faraaz and Tarishi's Facebook page.
> 
> Star Online Report
> 
> Faraaz Ayaaz Hossain, 20, grandson of Latifur Rahman, Chairman of Transcom Group and Shahnaz Rahman, was among the 28 killed during the hostage situation at Holey Artisan bakery in Dhaka last night.
> 
> Son of Simeen Hossain, Managing Director, Eskayef Bangladesh Limited, and Muhammad Waquer Bin Hossain, Faraaz was completing his undergraduate studies at the Emory University in Atlanta, Georgia, USA.
> 
> He came to Dhaka on May 18 to spend his summer holidays.
> 
> He, along with two of his friends went to Holey Artisan for dinner when several terrorist attacked the place and took the life of the youth.
> 
> Faraaz was the younger of two sons of Simeen and Waquer.
> 
> His namaz-e-janaza will be held tomorrow (Sunday, July 3) after Asr prayer at Gulshan Azad Mosque.



Sad to again be reminded that such young promising lives were snuffed out...and for what?

I wish I could have been there at that moment with some of my guns loaded up to deal with the psychos by "medicating" them with some lead.


----------



## idune

*Unprecedented terror in Bangladesh and post analysis*

In post independent Bangladesh history in most horrific terrorist attack, 28 people including 20 foreign nationals killed. 13 hours after terror and hostage saga started, Bangladesh, armed forces commando operation killed terrorists and was able to rescue 13 victim alive. This brings back the memories that these same army commandos were prevented to save their own; during Peelkhana massacre of 58 army officers, in 2009. Awami League, Bangladesh current ruling party narrative about force behind terror in Bangladesh exposed to be an utter lie. Awami League and its secular partners all along pointed finger at Islam and political and non-political entities believes in Islamic idealism. Awami League adapted this anti Islam and Muslim narrative with active indian orchestration, infiltration and participation. As a result countless of innocent opposition leaders were abducted, tortured and killed. But since day light of July 2nd, 2016; ever since real identity of terrorists who brutally killed 28 people in Dhaka came into light, Indo-Awami narrative and motivation against Muslims and Islam completely exposed.

These are some points based on information available now. As time goes by we would know more to analyze and update further.

*Identity of terrorist:*

· 3 of the terrorist studied in english medium School and from elite class of society.

· *Rohan Imtiaz, 1 of the terrorist is son of Awami League leader Imtiaz Khan Babul, from Dhaka City.*

http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2016/07/03/342858#.V3i_6KKoOKU

· Nibrash Islam, another terrorist is too big fan of indian actress and was boasting about it in his facebook page. After touching hand of indian actress Sraddho Kapoor, Nibrash express his feeling - “Sraddho kapoor you beauty !! The moment when she holds my hand - Feeling Perfect.”

*Indian victim father statement contradicts ISPR statement*

After the commando operation, ISPR statement covered by all media said all victims were killed in the night of July 1st with sharp weapons. BUT (according to Times of India) father of lone indian victim, Tarishi Jain’s father said his daughter called and talked to him just 2 hours (around 6 AM on July 2nd ) before the commando operation.

Sometime before 6 am on Saturday when 19-year-old Tarishi Jain's phone went dead, her father Sanjiv Jain, who had been waiting outside Gulshan Cafe through most of the night after he got to know that heavily armed terrorists had stormed the restaurant in upscale Dhaka and were butchering guests, got a call.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ld-father-over-phone/articleshow/53027779.cms

*Terrorist followed Japanese victims into the restaurant*

According to one of the on duty security guard of fateful artisan bakery told Awami League supported news media BDnews24.com that two car carrying terrorist followed van carrying Japanese into the bakery. Terrorists got out of their vehicles and first shoot the driver of van carrying Japanese into the bakery. Soon after indiscriminate shoot out started.

http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225305

*Who benefits from fallout?*

5 of the Japanese victims were working on much waited metro rail project in Bangladesh. Their brutal killing will put project future in jeopardy. Because Awami League with its politically motivated repression against opposition could not tackle REAL terror and protect Japanese citizens in such vital project. Only one country can see benefit from such fallout, and let it be for intelligent and informed mind to figure out the name of that bullying country in the region.

9 Italians are biggest from a single country killed in this heinous crime. So far information indicates Italians were working for different buying house which actively source garments from Bangladesh. EU is single biggest destination for more than 80% of Bangladeshi export earnings. One can expect there will be fallout from EU reaction as Germans already decided not to allow Bangladeshi air cargo. Again same regional bully would benefit from such negative impact on Bangladesh garments export.

*Media blackout and mysterious 7th terrorist*

Since early hour of 13 hours terrorist saga, Awami League regime threaten media stop broadcasting direct and live news. Awami chief Sheikh Hasina even threaten “I gave media license and I can take it away”. Media since then only broadcasted Awami vetted filtered news. With such political motivation and exposed lie, there is ZERO CREDIBILTY to anything coming out of Awami League, its govt organs government and Awami controlled media. One of the victim father statement clearly exposed Awami government lie about the account of killings.

When it was widely known and claimed about 6 terrorist team, Awami league and it’s government organs added mysterious 7th terror suspect. And guess what, all terrorists were killed in massive shoot out BUT this one mysterious terrorist was conveniently kept alive. Just so Awami league can establish its lie and become spokesperson of that alive terrorist to peddle its politically motivated narrative.

*Awami League police already trying to hide identity of Awami League leader son who led the killing [Update Jul 03]*

As suspected, police already replaced picture of lead terrorist Rohan Imtiaz, son of Awami league leader with picture of innocent victim of bakery cook/chef. That is why one of the picture of terrorist could not matched with Awami League police released picture.




http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2016/07/03/342886#.V3lkMqKoOKU
http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225483

*Faraaz Hossain looks to part of terror group [Update from July 04, 2016]*

*



*



















Source of pictures: https://defence.pk/threads/banglade...an-and-american-friends.437815/#ixzz4DRCHlWIr

*Faraaz Ayaaz Hossain, *who was glorified as hero, could be one of the member of terrorist team. By analyzing frame by frame video footage above, it was quite clear that *Faraaz was guarding the door with weapon in his hand and working along the terror group.* Also, released picture of dead terrorists on the ground (First from right, circled in blue) shown *Faraaz *was part of the group.

One needs to understand identity and background of *Faraaz Hossain; *his grandfather (*Latifur Rahman*) is owner of pro Awami League media group Daily Star, Prothom Alo newspaper. That is why Prothom Alo and Daily star news papers going out of their way to put propaganda spanner and using their media connection to glorify* Faraaz.* Interestingly enough, one need to consider the fact that *Faraaz *grandfather *Latifur Rahman* had allege connection to ULFA seeking independence from india, Latifur Rahman was working as proxy businessman for ULFA and laundered money for ULFA.

Original Source of analysis: https://defence.pk/threads/terroris...analysis-footage.437458/page-45#ixzz4DNEJZB1U

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alaungphaya

Spring Onion said:


> You are as usual a rondoo because nowhere in this thread or anywhere else I said anything like that which you have claimed in red (i paint it in red).
> I simply asked you a simple question about number of Indian casualties and as debate got heated and you Indians claimed that all NON-Muslims were killed then I pointed out the name of brave Bangladeshi Muslim Faraz and also asked you if that was the case then why would those attackers let other Indians and other non-Muslims live.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Bangladeshi but I am afraid that this development may lead to many more even in case of strict action by the Bangladeshi government which in my view may lead to greater Indian involvement in agreement with BD government.
> 
> How that situation would affect BD only Bangladeshi members can explain



They seem reluctant to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glorino

Glorino said:


> Brother; Religious Hatred,Religious Fanaticism, Envy , Jealousy all these part of Pakistani society and every Pakistani must play his/her role to remove this curse.ZERO TOLERANCE TOWARDS TERRORISM is NEEDED in EVERY COUNTRY



Bangladesh based JMB is having good social intercourse with the ISI-this JMB has brain washed these youths resulting in the terrible incident.


----------



## imkhasif

Bangladesh Army Special Forces after the "Operation Thunderbolt" with HK MP-5A3 Sub-Machine Guns which were used during the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Nabil365 said:


> Terrorists were trained in Malaysia.
> And they say there are around 8000 terrorists active in Bangladesh.
> They claim to attack Jamuna Future Park next.
> And gulshan attack was done after weapons were recovered from gulshan lake.



That's most likely a rumour. There's a clear change in the modus operandi of these militants. They will only attack places which are mainly frequented by their perceived enemies i.e. the foreigners and non Muslims, since that would eliminate the chances of death of the believers of the same faith which could hurt their legitimacy. Accordingly, the probable sites could be a Five Star hotel or a non-Muslim religious gathering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

Nilgiri said:


> So if they follow your view point they are honest....and if they dont they are dishonest?
> 
> The "dishonest" ones will tell me they are the honest ones and you are being dishonest . See how it works?
> 
> I gather my impression from the actual people I know who have families in Bangladesh. It is a mixed complicated picture w.r.t BAL and BNP vicious political power play...nothing is black and white, no one is completely clean or completely filthy.
> 
> In the end the almighty knows as you said. So we can only watch and make the best understanding we can as independently as we can.


Since U started to play either too dumb or smart, here would be the answer for U..

http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225649. The zest of the news was police firing at employees that were protesting...



idune said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source of pictures: https://defence.pk/threads/banglade...an-and-american-friends.437815/#ixzz4DRCHlWIr
> 
> *Faraaz Ayaaz Hossain, *who was glorified as hero, could be one of the member of terrorist team. By analyzing frame by frame video footage above, it was quite clear that *Faraaz was guarding the door with weapon in his hand and working along the terror group.* Also, released picture of dead terrorists on the ground (First from right, circled in blue) shown *Faraaz *was part of the group.
> 
> One needs to understand identity and background of *Faraaz Hossain; *his grandfather (*Latifur Rahman*) is owner of pro Awami League media group Daily Star, Prothom Alo newspaper. That is why Prothom Alo and Daily star news papers going out of their way to put propaganda spanner and using their media connection to glorify* Faraaz.* Interestingly enough, one need to consider the fact that *Faraaz *grandfather *Latifur Rahman* had allege connection to ULFA seeking independence from india, Latifur Rahman was working as proxy businessman for ULFA and laundered money for ULFA.
> 
> Original Source of analysis: https://defence.pk/threads/terroris...analysis-footage.437458/page-45#ixzz4DNEJZB1U



It could easily be inferred from the video in the link that FARAAZ AYAAZ wasn't with his friends even around the time of commando operation as he was standing/roaming with gun next to door. And ISPR stated that foreigners were killed hours before the operation started. So, he didn't really die by trying to save his foreign/Indian friend as it was glorified by global Media.Then Tarasi's father claimed that he spoke with her at around 6 A.M, which meant that both Tarasi and Faraaz were alive up until then. So, ISPR was blatanly lying on the timing of foreginer's killings if we were to believe Tarasi's father.

The investigation in that regard would open the whole pandora box on who actually killed the foreigners. And I'll dig it further to unravel the truth.


----------



## Nilgiri

M_Saint said:


> Since U started to play either too dumb or smart, here would be the answer for U..
> 
> http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225649. The zest of the news was police firing at employees that were protesting...



And such things did not happen in the previous BNP administration?


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Nilgiri said:


> And such things did not happen in the previous BNP administration?





Aaaaaaaahhhh,politics....make another thread called "Bangladesh Poltics" lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

MarkusS said:


> i dont say ban islam. I say you must become secular. cut it out of your constitution.
> 
> Simple fact is that italians arent safe there. Or any europeans for that matter. Can you imagine how cruel it is to see your friends when their throat is cut and you know you are next?
> 
> Also why does it take so long to send special forces? This is your capital. In rome it would be there within minutes.
> 
> Sorry but Bangladesh has many questions to answer.



Do not forget that there were Japanese, American and Indian victims among the foreigners. And of-course, Bangladeshis. Are we not all human? 

We are a Muslim-majority nation. Historically, we have never participated in any anti-American or anti-Western activities unlike some of those middle eastern countries. 

True, there is a security issue in Bangladesh at present - A trend that hasn't been observed before. And this is not just limited to foreigners. 

There was Brexit, and now this? Your countrymen were in the RMG sector. The EU being our number one destination for our RMG exports, I fear those would impact our orders. But would giving into fear be a right thing to do? 

Those hostage casualties could have easily been prevented by the time it became clear that the police weren't able to deal with the situation and that the terrorists were not willing to let go of the hostages intact. 

By all means, ask Sheikh Hasina. We are doing the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Loki said:


> Do not forget that there were Japanese, American and Indian victims among the foreigners. And of-course, Bangladeshis. Are we not all human?
> 
> We are a Muslim-majority nation. Historically, we have never participated in any anti-American or anti-Western activities unlike some of those middle eastern countries.
> 
> True, there is a security issue in Bangladesh at present - A trend that hasn't been observed before. And this is not just limited to foreigners.
> 
> There was Brexit, and now this? Your countrymen were in the RMG sector. The EU being our number one destination for our RMG exports, I fear those would impact our orders. But would giving into fear be a right thing to do?
> 
> Those hostage casualties could have easily been prevented by the time it became clear that the police weren't able to deal with the situation and that the terrorists were not willing to let go of the hostages intact.
> 
> By all means, ask Sheikh Hasina. We are doing the same.




I think @MarkusS is racist..he is only worried about the Italians and Europeans...


----------



## Nilgiri

~Phoenix~ said:


> I think @MarkusS is racist..he is only worried about the Italians and Europeans...



He clearly said Bangladesh did not take much serious action against the previous episodes of violence in the country (hackings of priests, bloggers, activists etc). Would a racist have such a concern?

Of course he will have natural affinity to people of his own country first. That does not make one a racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Nilgiri said:


> He clearly said Bangladesh did not take much serious action against the previous episodes of violence in the country (hackings of priests, bloggers, activists etc). Would a racist have such a concern?
> 
> Of course he will have natural affinity to people of his own country first. That does not make one a racist.



He always mentions Europeans bruh...And does not care about our point of view and stuff..

BTW,you got a lot of haters in this thread..so run away before they get you...


----------



## Nilgiri

~Phoenix~ said:


> He always mentions Europeans bruh...And does not care about our point of view and stuff..
> 
> BTW,you got a lot of haters in this thread..so run away before they get you...



Run away from haters?

I have a long history with some of them  they don't scare me one bit. I say what I see...and if its a bitter truth to them...I don't care!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

~Phoenix~ said:


> He always mentions Europeans bruh...And does not care about our point of view and stuff..
> 
> BTW,you got a lot of haters in this thread..so run away before they get you...



its normal i feel connected with my people first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

i am more interested in talks about on the works on how BD can prevent such situation be happened again. And on how the government and police need to reform and get better SOP on how to tackle such incident in future. So many loop holes and mis match on how ur authority forces dealing with the incident, and on how us as common people should reacts when such thing happen around us

i think those kind of talks is much informative and better education than playing the blame game.

@MarkusS  s , i think u dont get it, terrorism is on the rise globally even US still facing difficulties when dealing with such circumtances. Instead of playing the blame games, Italian can give more advice to their BD partner on how to conduct CT operation and surveillance activity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

Nilgiri said:


> And such things did not happen in the previous BNP administration?


I'VE clearly stated that shooting at protesters (With live ammo) has started during the illegal RAWAMY regime. What part of it you didn't understand? See, only an enemy installed illegal regime can oppress people to that magnitude but not a patriotic one.


----------



## Arthur

~Phoenix~ said:


> I think @MarkusS is racist..he is only worried about the Italians and Europeans...





Nilgiri said:


> He clearly said Bangladesh did not take much serious action against the previous episodes of violence in the country (hackings of priests, bloggers, activists etc). Would a racist have such a concern?
> 
> Of course he will have natural affinity to people of his own country first. That does not make one a racist.






~Phoenix~ said:


> He always mentions Europeans bruh...And does not care about our point of view and stuff..
> 
> BTW,you got a lot of haters in this thread..so run away before they get you...



Well few months ago after the killing Of Professor Rezaul and Faysal Arefin Dipon, I got into this huge fight with @bongbang .Pointing out how BAL is not committed to snuffing out the radical terrorists and only playing it to gain petty political interest and clinging to power . Which resulted in bongbang saying I am either trying to gain jamati sympathy or a atheist (Which I am).

In truth like most Bangladeshi's, I am too tired of these petty political games of the two parties. And this killing of writers,bloggers and publisher's and no action against radicals is the only issue which made me totally hopeless about BAL and Hasina.They has lost my trust.

So as I said this before and I will say it again. If Hasina can't take tough actions against these radical Islamist s and bring justice for the victims,she should step down and let democratic process start again.

Does that make me Jamati?


Yesterday one of my Japanese friend asked me why Japanese are being targeted? What harm they inflict to us? As a fact I know Japanese nation has absolute love for Bangladesh and wishes us all the good. So what do you expect me to do? Try to make rational debate with her when she is grieving and in emotional distress? I have nothing but to ask for forgiveness for failing to do our duty as a host.

As many Italian and Japanese citizens has lost their lives ,while they were a guest of our nation the failure is on us. And we have nothing but to listen to their sorrow and what they are saying. This is the least we could do.

I hope you understand the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Khan saheb said:


> In truth like most Bangladeshi's, I am too tired of these petty political games of the two parties. And this killing of writers,bloggers and publisher's and no action against radicals is the only issue which made me totally hopeless about BAL and Hasina.They has lost my trust.
> 
> So as I said this before and I will say it again. If Hasina can't take tough actions against these radical Islamist s and bring justice for the victims,she should step down and let democratic process start again.



I empathise with your position, and agree with the gist of it. The political upmanship is quite sickening.

But do you really think there are enough alternatives to Hasina that will take on the radical islamists?

I for one do not have much trust in the BNP that they will do so.

I wish there was another serious option with a fresh start that is outside these two parties, that will be development oriented and at same time secular, evidence and results based + pragmatic when it comes to security and foreign policy etc.

Both major parties in Bangladesh have failed to different levels in these major areas.



M_Saint said:


> I'VE clearly stated that shooting at protesters (With live ammo) has started during the illegal RAWAMY regime. What part of it you didn't understand? See, only an enemy installed illegal regime can oppress people to that magnitude but not a patriotic one.



So you claim BNP is patriotic and never targetted its own people in similar way for political purposes/preservation? There are plenty of violence related political incidents in Bangladesh history. Cherry picking one or two and then saying thats an indication of "enemy installed regime" is quite naive and simplistic. 

Anyway you can believe what you want...but you are not going to convince me of your belief since I take my information from multiple sources, not just yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kharral

Inna LILLAH e wa inna ELLAIH e rajioon

may the departed souls rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

1.For a comprehensive analysis, one needs to start from Bush Jr's declaration of a crusade just after 9/11. Standing flanked by Donald Rumsfield and Dick Chenny he proclaimed this as the leader of WCC (Western Christian Civilization). Consider also the innumberable instances where Muslim youth have been lured, trapped, brain washed and then let loose.A Muslim in distress anywhere in the world arouses sympathy in all Muslims. The killings and destruction in Afghnistan for no apparent reason (9/11 was an inside job), the killings of Saddam and Gaddafi, the massacers of Libyans, Iraqis, Palstinians, Syrians and other Muslims are resented by the Muslim youth everywhere. The treatment meted out to the Muslims by the Western-Zionist media is another cause of frustration.
2.SHW/BAL has let loose a reign of terror. The fascist regime has gagged the media. Judiciary is totally subservient to to the ruling party. Administration is politicized. The Police has taken the role storm troopers of the ruling party. As such recruitments are mostly from BAL's youth cadre, from SHW's own district and from non-Muslims who constitute BAL's vote bank. In such a situation there is no institution or space where people can air grievences or seek justice.
3. To quell the ising miltancy, India needs to simply withdraw her unqualified support to SHW and her cohort. We are a nation which has sacrificed huge for independence. We will not loose this easily just because India supported us in '71 and hosted SHW family for 7 years after her father was assasinated. People of BD are highly poitical conscious. They resent any outsourcing of sovereignty or defence and foreign relations to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

jaunty said:


> Took me 3 mins tops, time well spent exposing an IS supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> You were either too naive or a terrorist supporter or both. BTW you did not answer my question. Do you consider them terrorists now?



Yes. They even bomb Medina. They have violated all those criteria I wrote in your screenshot....The time I realized ISIS are transgressors I stopped going to IS threads in 2014 long before Paris Attack



Khan saheb said:


> Well few months ago after the killing Of Professor Rezaul and Faysal Arefin Dipon, I got into this huge fight with @bongbang .Pointing out how BAL is not committed to snuffing out the radical terrorists and only playing it to gain petty political interest and clinging to power . Which resulted in bongbang saying I am either trying to gain jamati sympathy or a atheist (Which I am).
> 
> In truth like most Bangladeshi's, I am too tired of these petty political games of the two parties. And this killing of writers,bloggers and publisher's and no action against radicals is the only issue which made me totally hopeless about BAL and Hasina.They has lost my trust.
> 
> So as I said this before and I will say it again. If Hasina can't take tough actions against these radical Islamist s and bring justice for the victims,she should step down and let democratic process start again.
> 
> Does that make me Jamati?
> 
> 
> Yesterday one of my Japanese friend asked me why Japanese are being targeted? What harm they inflict to us? As a fact I know Japanese nation has absolute love for Bangladesh and wishes us all the good. So what do you expect me to do? Try to make rational debate with her when she is grieving and in emotional distress? I have nothing but to ask for forgiveness for failing to do our duty as a host.
> 
> As many Italian and Japanese citizens has lost their lives ,while they were a guest of our nation the failure is on us. And we have nothing but to listen to their sorrow and what they are saying. This is the least we could do.
> 
> I hope you understand the point.



Correct me if I am wrong. Dhaka Attack took place not because they hated Non Muslims, but It was related with ISIS's war. Srilankans were let go But as we know Buddhist are hated by Bengali religious community now a days because of Rohingya Issue. Yet SriLankans were allowed to leave but Japanese were killed. Most probably that is because Japan is a close Nato Ally.



Nilgiri said:


> So if they follow your view point they are honest....and if they dont they are dishonest?
> 
> The "dishonest" ones will tell me they are the honest ones and you are being dishonest . See how it works?
> 
> I gather my impression from the actual people I know who have families in Bangladesh. It is a mixed complicated picture w.r.t BAL and BNP vicious political power play...nothing is black and white, no one is completely clean or completely filthy.
> 
> In the end the almighty knows as you said. So we can only watch and make the best understanding we can as independently as we can.



It is true. Bangladesh is a one party state right now. BNP Jamat are only on papers right now. Some of field activists are killed, Some are in prison and Most are hiding to avoid death and prison. @bongbang will explain it to you.



maximuswarrior said:


> BD is in denial from what I've been reading so far. ISIS is present and a real danger. The writing is on there wall.



ISIS is not present, they only have online connection. This was a major operation in Dhaka by Extremists and 5 terrorists used Single. 22 semi automatic rifle, Single pistol and two sharp cutting weapons. Which means They don't have easy access to Weapons, those which are used from black market maybe.


----------



## Nilgiri

kobiraaz said:


> Single pistol



What was the make and calibre?


----------



## jaunty

kobiraaz said:


> Yes. They even bomb Medina. They have violated all those criteria I wrote in your screenshot....T



You are again displaying your inability to use common sense. There were plenty of incidents of ISIS attacking civilians even when you wrote that in 2014. They were also very clear with what they wanted. So don't try to justify your support through technicalities. Most of us knew what they were even back then. You were wrong and it is better to admit that and move on if you have truly moved on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

M_Saint said:


> I'VE clearly stated that shooting at protesters (With live ammo) has started during the illegal RAWAMY regime. What part of it you didn't understand? See, only an enemy installed illegal regime can oppress people to that magnitude but not a patriotic one.



Shapla square was a prime example of of overnight protesters being put in body bags and trucks then dumped in the river. this regime spares no one, they are jinnoth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

asad71 said:


> 1.For a comprehensive analysis, one needs to start from Bush Jr's declaration of a crusade just after 9/11. Standing flanked by Donald Rumsfield and Dick Chenny he proclaimed this as the leader of WCC (Western Christian Civilization). Consider also the innumberable instances where Muslim youth have been lured, trapped, brain washed and then let loose.A Muslim in distress anywhere in the world arouses sympathy in all Muslims. The killings and destruction in Afghnistan for no apparent reason (9/11 was an inside job), the killings of Saddam and Gaddafi, the massacers of Libyans, Iraqis, Palstinians, Syrians and other Muslims are resented by the Muslim youth everywhere. The treatment meted out to the Muslims by the Western-Zionist media is another cause of frustration.





asad71 said:


> 1.For a comprehensive analysis, one needs to start from Bush Jr's declaration of a crusade just after 9/11. Standing flanked by Donald Rumsfield and Dick Chenny he proclaimed this as the leader of WCC (Western Christian Civilization). Consider also the innumberable instances where Muslim youth have been lured, trapped, brain washed and then let loose.A Muslim in distress anywhere in the world arouses sympathy in all Muslims. The killings and destruction in Afghnistan for no apparent reason (9/11 was an inside job), the killings of Saddam and Gaddafi, the massacers of Libyans, Iraqis, Palstinians, Syrians and other Muslims are resented by the Muslim youth everywhere. The treatment meted out to the Muslims by the Western-Zionist media is another cause of frustration.


I understand UR logic but one shouldn't be punished for other's mistake/wrong/crime. And all the Italians and Japanese were actually helping us for economic upliftment. So intent didn't match impact anyway and IND became the ultimate beneficiary.


----------



## idune

Awami League leader and father of terrorist leader Rohan, gone into hiding. It seems Awami League government had arranged his escape because it is impossible for him leave under intense police surveillance.

http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/225714

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

*Foreign firms cancel travel to Bangladesh after Dhaka cafe attack*
_*Foreign nationals in building and garment industries told to stay home and hospitality sector sees rise in cancellations*_

Foreign companies with nationals working in Bangladesh’s garment and building industries have suspended travel to the country and told workers to stay at home after a deadly attack by Islamic militants on a restaurant in Dhaka.

The hospitality sector is also seeing cancellations, hotels are tightening security and foreign embassies are looking at reducing staffing after the attack on Friday claimed the lives of nine Italians, seven Japanese, an American, an Indian and some Bangladeshi nationals.

He said that after a foreigner was killed in Bangladesh last year, some overseas companies pared back travel to the country and asked for meetings to be held in Bangkok, New Delhi or Hong Kong instead.

Islam said: “This time the intensity of the threat is much higher and we will definitely see companies altering their plans.”

Sudhir Dhingra, the head of Orient Craft based in the Indian city of Gurgaon, said: “There’ll definitely be an impact on the garment industry. I was just speaking to a top label which said its official who was supposed to visit Bangladesh to inspect an order has refused to go.”

Bangladesh garment exporters who dealt with some of those killed in the attack were still coming to terms with what has happened. “I was doing business with six of the nine Italians who died. It’s shocking and heartbreaking,” said Meshba Uddin Ali, the managing director of Wega Fashion Sweater.

Amos Ho, a senior manager at Pou Chen, one of the world’s largest makers of trainers for brands such as Nike, Adidas and Puma, said: “We’ve urged our employees to be cautious. They have to pay attention to their personal safety.”

Industry analysts have suggested clothing brands may now consider shifting out of Bangladesh to less unsettled countries in Asia, such as Cambodia and Sri Lanka. No major companies have yet signalled official plans.

“There are no plans on changing any sourcing, but we are following developments closely,” Sweden’s H&M said in a statement echoed by other big retailers. The US and British embassies in Bangladesh may reduce staff numbers, one diplomatic source said, and ask only essential staff to stay on.

The Japanese construction companies Obayashi and Shimizu, which both have more than a dozen employees working on bridge projects in Bangladesh, said they had advised staff to stay indoors.

At least two five-star hotels in Dhaka that cater primarily to business clients said they had received cancellations since Friday’s attack. “Whenever people book it’s usually within two or three days of their visit to Dhaka and now nobody is doing any bookings at all,” said a source at one of the hotels, adding that this week was typically quiet due to the upcoming Eid celebrations.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ms-cancel-travel-bangladesh-dhaka-cafe-attack


----------



## kobiraaz

jaunty said:


> You are again displaying your inability to use common sense. There were plenty of incidents of ISIS attacking civilians even when you wrote that in 2014. They were also very clear with what they wanted. So don't try to justify your support through technicalities. Most of us knew what they were even back then. You were wrong and it is better to admit that and move on if you have truly moved on.



Ah I stopped posting Supporting their advance against Assad when Kidnapped Yazidi women came out and published their ordeal. You see, opinion changes. I consider ISIS terrorists now, USA don't consider Modi butcher anymore..... Move on.......



Nilgiri said:


> What was the make and calibre?



Just a rivolver. I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

M_Saint said:


> I understand UR logic but one shouldn't be punished for other's mistake/wrong/crime. And all the Italians and Japanese were actually helping us for economic upliftment. So intent didn't match impact anyway and IND became the ultimate beneficiary.



1.I undrestand your point of course. But here we are trying a dispassionate analysis of this incideence - which cannot be done in isolation of either time or space. Let us try and gauge what was working in their skull and how their heart had beat.
2.Since Bharat has been the great beneficiary of what has been going on, Bharat will never reign in the blood hound it has let loose on us. SHW/BAL will enjoy added support of the unapologetic Butchers of Muslims who are ruling Bharat.


----------



## Spectre

asad71 said:


> 1.For a comprehensive analysis, one needs to start from Bush Jr's declaration of a crusade just after 9/11. Standing flanked by Donald Rumsfield and Dick Chenny he proclaimed this as the leader of WCC (Western Christian Civilization). Consider also the innumberable instances where Muslim youth have been lured, trapped, brain washed and then let loose.A Muslim in distress anywhere in the world arouses sympathy in all Muslims. The killings and destruction in Afghnistan for no apparent reason (9/11 was an inside job), the killings of Saddam and Gaddafi, the massacers of Libyans, Iraqis, Palstinians, Syrians and other Muslims are resented by the Muslim youth everywhere. The treatment meted out to the Muslims by the Western-Zionist media is another cause of frustration.
> 2.SHW/BAL has let loose a reign of terror. The fascist regime has gagged the media. Judiciary is totally subservient to to the ruling party. Administration is politicized. The Police has taken the role storm troopers of the ruling party. As such recruitments are mostly from BAL's youth cadre, from SHW's own district and from non-Muslims who constitute BAL's vote bank. In such a situation there is no institution or space where people can air grievences or seek justice.
> 3. To quell the ising miltancy, India needs to simply withdraw her unqualified support to SHW and her cohort. We are a nation which has sacrificed huge for independence. We will not loose this easily just because India supported us in '71 and hosted SHW family for 7 years after her father was assasinated. People of BD are highly poitical conscious. They resent any outsourcing of sovereignty or defence and foreign relations to others.



@Oscar @waz This crosses the bound of civilized conversation.

1 Proclaiming 9/11 as an insider job where 1000s of innocents Americans died.

2. Blaming India for an act of terror committed by an internal BDeshi terrorist. This same poster had earlier justified the act of terrorism in Dhaka by terming it as "enlightenment" which has since been deleted

This kind of drivel expected out of a troll IDs but to see someone tagged as professional sprouting terrorist propaganda reflects rather poorly on the forum and it's administrators.

I understand many Pakistanis and disfranchised Bangladeshis may have an axe to grind with India and hence are freely entertained but sometimes the mask comes off and the terrorist within shines through.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

*Bangladesh police say may have killed hostage by mistake in cafe siege*
By Reuters / AFP
Published: July 5, 2016
0SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL





A Bangladeshi woman walks past a banner that reads "We stand with the bereaved" in a street near an upscale restaurant which was the site of a bloody siege that ended in the death of seventeen dead foreigners and five Bangladeshis, including two policemen, in Dhaka on July 5, 2016. PHOTO: AFP

DHAKA: Bangladeshi police said on Tuesday security forces may have shot dead a hostage by mistake during a siege of a Dhaka cafe on the weekend, believing he was one of the attackers.

Saiful Islam, a senior police official in Dhaka, said Saiful Islam Chowkidar, a pizza maker at the Holey Artisan restaurant, was among six men who were killed by the police on Saturday when officers stormed the eatery to end a 12-hour siege.

*Hostage-takers were from Bangladesh group, not Islamic State: minister*

It was one of the deadliest militant attacks in Bangladesh, where Islamic State and al Qaeda have claimed a series of killings of liberals and members of religious minorities in the past year. The government has dismissed those claims, as it did the Islamic State claim of responsibility for Friday’s attack.

Witnesses recounted how a massive gunfight erupted on Saturday morning as more than 100 commandos launched the rescue operation, nearly 11 hours after the siege began at around 9:30 pm.

Thirteen hostages were rescued in total, some of whom were rushed to a military hospital.

The father of one of the survivors was told by his son how the hostage-takers separated the locals from foreigners.

*Indian teenager among 20 killed in Dhaka cafe siege*

The attack, by far the deadliest of a recent wave of killings claimed by IS or a local al Qaeda offshoot, was carried out in the upmarket Gulshan neighbourhood which is home to the country’s elite and many embassies.

Last month authorities launched a crackdown on local radicals, arresting more than 11,000 people but critics allege the arrests were arbitrary or designed to silence political opponents.

Bangladesh’s main Islamist party has been banned from contesting polls and most of its leaders have been arrested or else executed after recent trials over their role in the 1971 war of independence from Pakistan.


----------



## Nilgiri

Spectre said:


> @Oscar @waz This crosses the bound of civilized conversation.
> 
> 1 Proclaiming 9/11 as an insider job where 1000s of innocents Americans died.
> 
> 2. Blaming India for an act of terror committed by an internal BDeshi terrorist. This same poster had earlier justified the act of terrorism in Dhaka by terming it as "enlightenment" which has since been deleted
> 
> This kind of drivel expected out of a troll IDs but to see someone tagged as professional sprouting terrorist propaganda reflects rather poorly on the forum and it's administrators.
> 
> I understand my Pakistanis and disfranchised Bangladeshis may have an axe to grind with India and hence are freely entertained and but sometimes the mask comes off and the terrorist within shines through.



Free speech bro. Though I agree there are bounds, it is up to mods to decide if he is overstepping them here. It is indeed sad if he is allowed to keep his title of "professional".....but I do not think he should be censored.

It is very important for people to know about what kind of mindset some people have....mostly so they can then challenge themselves to never follow such people to the depths of mental depravity they have reached.


----------



## Spectre

Nilgiri said:


> Free speech bro. Though I agree there are bounds, it is up to mods to decide if he is overstepping them here. It is indeed sad if he is allowed to keep his title of "professional".....but I do not think he should be censored.
> 
> It is very important for people to know about what kind of mindset some people have....mostly so they can then challenge themselves to never follow such people to the depths of mental depravity they have reached.



What rubbish. His words would draw ignorant like flame does moths.

Remember his words and the tag bestowed on him validate the fears and conspiracies propagating through out the Muslim world. You may find his speech inane, inconsequential and ridiculous and therefore dismiss it as paranoia but there are million others who will not.

Therefore it is important to stop this ballooney in it's infancy


----------



## Nilgiri

Spectre said:


> What rubbish. His words would draw ignorant like flame does moths.
> 
> Remember his words and the tag bestowed on him validate the fears and conspiracies propagating through out the Muslim world. You may find his speech inane, inconsequential and ridiculous and therefore dismiss it as paranoia but there are million others who will not.
> 
> Therefore it is important to stop this ballooney in it's infancy



If we do not believe in freedom of speech for those we despise, we do not believe in it at all.


----------



## Spectre

Nilgiri said:


> If we do not believe in freedom of speech for those we despise, we do not believe in it at all.



Two things

- I don't despise them but pity them for their delusions.
- I all for unbridled Freedom of Speech but that should apply everywhere. It can't be that some people have all the freedom and some don't. Which is what is happening today. So in less that ideal world - if everyone agrees that certain areas like religion and national security are out of purview of Freedom of speech then so be it.


----------



## Nilgiri

Spectre said:


> Two things
> 
> - I don't despise them but pity them for their delusions.
> - I all for unbridled Freedom of Speech but that should apply everywhere. It can't be that some people have all the freedom and some don't. Which is what is happening today. So in less that ideal world - if everyone agrees that certain areas like religion and national security are out of purview of Freedom of speech then so be it.



This is a forum and thus close loop environment with the bounds set by the mods. So let the mods decide. But within the bounds (whatever they be) there must be the maximum level of free speech permitted. It is only through the existence of such views like this individual's can they be eventually dissected and crushed. There can be no virtue if there is no depravity to compare it to.

People that are easily swayed by his line of argument really aren't worth "saving" or convincing in the first place.


----------



## Spectre

Nilgiri said:


> This is a forum and thus close loop environment with the bounds set by the mods. So let the mods decide. But within the bounds (whatever they be) there must be the maximum level of free speech permitted. It is only through the existence of such views like this individual's can they be eventually dissected and crushed. There can be no virtue if there is no depravity to compare it to.



As you said this forum is a closed loop system so while I cannot effect the real world with all it's randomness and externalities I can atleast hope that Mods keep this closed loop system free from terrorist propaganda. 

As for your second point - it doesnt seem to follow a logical train of thought - evil can be crushed, if only it exists? If it did not exist then it not be crushed? eh mate? In my opinion you cannot wish for existence of evil which in this case his hateful propganda and then use it to crush the evil - him.


----------



## Nilgiri

Spectre said:


> As for your second point - it doesnt seem to follow a logical train of thought - evil can be crushed, if only it exists? If it did not exist then it not be crushed? eh mate? In my opinion you cannot wish for existence of evil which in this case his hateful propganda and then use it to crush the evil - him.



No thats not what I'm saying. I'm saying there is no point in isolating yourself from an opposite reference point....because you then have no reference yourself to your own position. If there was no evil in this world, would there be any good? Could we even define what is good?

I am not wishing for anything to exist or not exist. I am just saying in reality his view points exist and its better to confront and deal with them rather than shut yourself off to them or wish they would just go away or be hidden away.

As long as he follows the rules put forth by the mods, he has every right to espouse whatever ideology and message he wants.


----------



## Spectre

Nilgiri said:


> No thats not what I'm saying. I'm saying there is no point in isolating yourself from an opposite reference point....because you then have no reference yourself to your own position. If there was no evil in this world, would there be any good? Could we even define what is good?
> 
> I am not wishing for anything to exist or not exist. I am just saying in reality his view points exist and its better to confront and deal with them rather than shut yourself off to them or wish they would just go away or be hidden away.
> 
> As long as he follows the rules put forth by the mods, he has every right to espouse whatever ideology and message he wants.



again two things

- Good and evil are not only relative but can be absolute without needing the other as a frame of reference. Many examples come to mind but I am sure you are aware of plenty of such solitary deeds.

- He is not following the rules put forth by mods - which say there should be no terrorist propaganda on this forum - barring one caveat - Kashmir - terrorism in Kashmir is freedom struggle. Since this issue is independent of Kashmir, I am well within my rights to ask for censure.


----------



## asad71

*হলি আর্টিজানে আনহলি যজ্ঞের পোস্ট মর্টেমঃ কি দিয়ে কারা কাদের কিভাবে কেন হত্যাকান্ড*
Published On Tuesday, July 05, 2016 By Sheikh Mohiuddin Ahmed. Under: প্রচ্ছদ, বাংলাদেশের সংবাদ. 


inShare0
*




*

*শেখ মহিউদ্দিন আহমেদঃ* ফ্রাঙ্কেনস্টাইন জঙ্গিবাদের নয়া জামানায় পাশ্চাত্য ও ভারতীয় মিডিয়ার বদৌলতে হলি আর্টিজান আর বাংলাদেশ নাম দুটো এখন বিশ্বব্যাপী মশহুর। ডঃ ইউনুস এর নোবেল প্রাইজ পাওয়ার পরে বাংলাদেশের নাম আর এতো বেশী রৌশন হয়নি, যা মৌলবাদী ভারতীয় সরকারের পৃষ্ঠপোষকতায় মিসেস হাসিনার নেতৃত্বাধীন অবৈধ একটি সরকারের সময় হচ্ছে। হলি আর্টিজানে যে আনহলি (অপবিত্র) খেলা হল, অবৈধ সরকার ও ভারত এবং কিছু কিছু পাশ্চাত্য সরকার মিলেও যে প্রোপাগান্ডা দিয়েছে তার পরেও বাংলাদেশের প্রায় ৮০% (অনেক আওয়ামী লিগার সহ) সেই প্রোপ্যাগান্ডায় বিশ্বাসই করেনি। বিশেষ করে কথিত জঙ্গিদের সংখ্যা, উদ্ধারকৃত অস্ত্র, নিহত বিদেশীদের ব্যাকগ্রাউন্ড এবং সর্বোপরি পুরো বিয়োগান্তক এবং দুঃখজনক ঘটনায় অবৈধ সরকারের লোকজন ও ভারতীয় মিডিয়ার আচরনে পুরো বিষয়ে জনমনে এই নেতিবাচক অবস্থান পোক্ত হয়েছে।

এই আনহলি ঘটনার সাথে যুক্ত হয়েছে কথিত আই,এস ও সাইট ইন্টেলিজেন্স গ্রুপের ঘটনা প্রকাশ পাওয়ার আগেই নিজেদের সাইটে দুনিয়াকে জানিয়ে দেয়ার বিষয়টি। বিশ্বব্যাপী পরিস্কার রিটা কার্টজের সাইট ইনটেলিজেন্টস গ্রুপটি মোশাদের সাথে সম্পৃক্ত। আর কথিত ইসলামী স্টেট দুনিয়ার সব জায়গাতে হামলা করলেও আর হাজার হাজার মুসলিম অমুসলিম হত্যা করলেও কেবলমাত্র ইসরাইলকে কখনোই এরা (ইসলামিক স্টেট বা আইএস হামলা করেনি। সেই আইএস বাংলাদেশের সংস্কৃতিতে নেই এমন কিছু ঘটনা ঘটিয়ে চলছে যেখানে অবৈধ সরকার বলছে এটি জঙ্গিদের কাজ নয় আর পাশ্চাত্য ও ভারত বলেই চলেছিল বাংলাদেশে জঙ্গি রয়েছে। বিষয়টি এমন যে বাংলাদেশে জঙ্গি রয়েছে তা কোন মুল্যেই হোক প্রমান করতেই হবে। প্রমান মিডিয়ার মাধ্যমে করেই ছেড়েছে তারা।

ঢাকার গুলশানে ১২ ঘণ্টার জিম্মি নাটকের অবসান হয় কমান্ডো হামলার মাধ্যমে, যেখানে ১০ ঘণ্টা আগেই র‍্যাবের স্মার্ট ডিজি বেনজির হাসি হাসি মুখে মিডিয়াকে বলেন, প্রতিটি জীবন তাদের কাছে মুল্যবান। দুনিয়া শুদ্ধ সকল টেলিভিশন চ্যানেল লাইভ টেলিকাস্ট করলেও হাসিনার নির্দেশে বেনজির বন্ধ করে দেন বাংলাদেশী টেলিভিশনগুলোর লাইভ সম্প্রচার। কিন্তু কেন? উত্তর নেই। কিন্তু হঠাৎ করে দুইজন পুলিশ অফিসারের নিহত হবার ঘটনা এবং জনা পঞ্চাশেক পুলিশ আহত হলে পুরো দৃশ্যপট পরিবর্তন হয়। প্রশ্ন জাগে কত দুরত্বে ঘটনাস্থলে ব্যারিকেড দেয়া হয়েছিল? সেটি কি পিস্তল আর গ্রেনেড নিক্ষেপের রেঞ্জ এর বাইরে ছিল? যদি বাইরে থাকে তবে কিভাবে নিহত হলেন দুইজন পুলিশ অফিসার? কারন যে অস্ত্র উদ্ধার হয়েছে তারমধ্যে ৪ টি পিস্তল আর একটি ২২ বোরের ফোল্ডেড রাইফেলের কথা বলা হয়েছে একটাও গ্রেনেড পাওয়া যায়নি। এই অস্ত্র দিয়ে র‍্যাব, পুলিশ, ডিবি, বিজিবি ইত্যাদি নাগরিক হন্তারক বাহিনীকে ১২ ঘণ্টা ঠেকিয়ে রাখা যায় কিনা? গোয়েন্দা সুত্র জানিয়েছে, হলি আর্টিজানে অন্য সন্ত্রাসী এবং অত্যাধুনিক আগ্নেয়াস্ত্র ছিল যা নির্বিঘ্নে সরিয়ে ফেলা হয়।

প্রথম থেকেই নানান জনের সাক্ষাতকারের মাধ্যমে ৮-১২ জন জঙ্গির কথা বলা হলেও আজ পর্যন্ত জঙ্গির লাশ জাতিকে দেয়া হল ৫ টি তার মধ্যেও ১টি ঐ হলি আর্টিজানের শেফ বা পাচক। শেফের ড্রেস থাকা অবস্থায়ই রাষ্ট্র তাকে জঙ্গি বানিয়ে দিলো। বিভিন্ন সুত্র জানিয়েছে, বিডিআর হত্যাযজ্ঞের সময়কালে যেমন করে ভারতীয় বাহিনীকে প্রস্তুত করে রাখা হয়েছিল, গুলশানের এই জঙ্গির ঘটনায়ও ভারতীয় বাহিনীকে প্রস্তুত করে রাখা হয় এবং মনস্তাত্মিক চাপ দেয়ার জন্য বার বার তা বিভিন্ন মিডিয়ার মাধ্যমে প্রকাশও করা হতে থাকে।

গোয়েন্দা সুত্র জানিয়েছে, ভারতীয় একটি গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা, বাংলাদেশী একটি গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার প্রধান মিলিতভাবে এই নাটক তৈরি করে। দীর্ঘদিন জঙ্গি জঙ্গি নাটক আর বিভিন্ন স্থানে বিচ্ছিন্নভাবে হত্যাকাণ্ড ঘটালেও দরকার হয়ে পড়ে রিয়েল ও তাজা জঙ্গি হামলার মত চাঞ্চল্যকর আন্তর্জাতিক লেভেলের ঘটনার। আইএস এর নামে যে সাইটে যে ৫ জনের ছবি আপলোড করা হয় সেই ছবিগুলোর সাথে যে অস্ত্রটি (একটিই অস্ত্র -২২ বোরের ফোল্ডেড রাইফেল) দেখানো হয় সেই অস্ত্র দিয়ে কতোখানি আতঙ্ক ঘটানো যায় তা কেউই পরীক্ষা করে দেখছে না। তাছাড়া যাদের লাশ পাওয়া গেলো সেই ৫ জনের ৪ জনই গত কয়েক মাস ধরে নিখোঁজ। এরা কেউই ইসলামী শিক্ষায় পড়াশুনা করা বা ইসলামী প্রতিষ্ঠানের ছাত্র নয়।

গুম হয়ে যাওয়া সেনা মেজর জিয়াউলকে নিয়ে একটি নাটক হবে, ফেসবুকে এমন একটি তথ্য ফাঁস হয়ে যাওয়ার সপ্তাহ না পেরুতেই ডিএমপির কাউন্টার টেররিজম অ্যান্ড ট্রান্সন্যাশনাল ক্রাইম সেল-সিটিটিসি’র মনিরুল জিয়াউলের তথ্য সামনে নিয়ে আসে। অথচ প্রায় বছর খানেক আগে ডিজিএফআই প্রধান মেজর জিয়াউলের সাথে সিঙ্গাপুরে সাক্ষাত করে বলে একটি সুত্র জানিয়েছিল।

র‍্যাবে নাগরিক হত্যাকাণ্ডে সেনা অফিসারদের সম্পৃক্ততা কমে গেলে ডিজিএফআই এর প্রধান মেজর জেনারেল আকবর সিটিটিসি’র প্রধান মনিরুলের মাধ্যমে ডিবির দ্বারা সকল গুম ও হত্যাকাণ্ড চালায়। সকল অপারেশন, গ্রেপ্তার, গুম ও ক্রসফায়ারের পুলিশের বা ডিবির উপস্থিতিতে সবকিছু করে ডিজিএফআই’র লোকজন। আর তালিকা ও নির্দেশনা নিশ্চিত করে ঢাকাস্থ ‘র’ টিম। জঙ্গি নাটকও এই চক্রের বলে একটি সুত্র জানিয়েছে। তবে এরা পরিবেশক মাত্র, পরিচালনা ও প্রযোজনা অন্য রাষ্ট্র থেকে নিয়ন্ত্রিত।

এদিকে গুলশানে ডজন ডজন সিসি ক্যামেরা থাকলেও কোথায়ও কথিত জঙ্গিদের ট্রেস করার মত কোন ফুটেজ নেই। অন্যদিকে ঘাতক দালাল শাহরিয়ার কবির ৭১ টেলিভিশন’র টকশো’তেঁ দাবী করেছেন পাকিস্তান দুতাবাস থেকে এই সকল জঙ্গিরা এসেছে কিনা খতিয়ে দেখতে। এরই প্রেক্ষিতে গুলশানের হলি আর্টিজানের আশেপাশের ম্যাপ পর্যবেক্ষণ করে দেখা গেছে কেবলমাত্র ভারতীয় দুতাবাস থেকেই সিসিটিভি এড়িয়ে হলি আর্টইজানে পৌঁছানো সম্ভব এবং বেড়িয়ে যাওয়াও সম্ভব। আসল জঙ্গিরা সকল প্রকার যোগাযোগ নেটওয়ার্ক বন্ধ থাকা অবস্থায়ও রেডিও যোগাযোগ (ওয়ারলেস) করেছে যা কখনোই খুঁজে পাওয়া যায় নাই। কথায় গেলো যোগাযোগ প্রযুক্তি। আর ইন্টারনেট ব্যবহার করলই বা কিভাবে। র‍্যাবের ডিজি জানিয়েছেন ইন্টারনেট ও ফোন নেটওয়ার্ক ঐ এলাকায় বন্ধ ছিল।

সেনা কমান্ডোদের এমন সময়ে ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে যখন তাদের হামলায় কারো বেঁচে থাকার কোন সম্ভাবনা নাই। যে পরিমান এবং যে ধরনের অস্ত্র ঘটনাস্থল থেকে পাওয়া গেছে তাতে এই পরিমান বলপ্রয়োগ প্রয়োজন ছিল কিনা, নাকি ভিকটিমদের (জঙ্গি ও জিম্মি) হত্যাকাণ্ড নিশ্চিত করতেই কমান্ডো হামলা করানো হয়। সেনা কম্যান্ডোরাদায়িত্ব মোতাবেক ক্ষিপ্র গতিতে অপারেশন করেই চলে যায়। বাকি কাজ পুলিশ ও র‍্যাব করে। পোশাক শিল্প বিদেশে রফতানির সাথে সরাসরি জড়িত ইটালিয়ান নাগরিকদের হত্যার মধ্য দিয়ে পোশাক শিল্পের রফতানির ধ্বংস আরও একধাপ এগিয়ে নেয়া হল মাত্র।

তবে জিম্মি নাটক ও এর জঙ্গিদের বিষয়ে ক্লাইমেক্স তৈরি করা গেছে এটা ষড়যন্ত্রকারীদের সফলতা। এই ধাপে পরিবেশনকারী ও পরিচালকেরা এই লোকেশনে তাদের চিত্রায়ন নিশ্চিত করে নিয়েছে। তবে তাদের কাছে দুঃচিন্তার বিষয় হলো উৎসুক জনতার উপস্থিতি। পুলিশি ব্যারিকেড সৃষ্টি না হলে জনতার হাতেই আসল জঙ্গিদের পতন হতো কোন কম্যান্ডোর প্রয়োজন হতো না। তবে আগামীতে আবারো হয়তো অন্য কোথায়ও কোন সিনেমা হলে, কোন মসজিদে, মন্দিরে, স্টেশনে , অফিসে বা ব্যাংকে হয়তো নতুন কোন জঙ্গি দিয়ে নতুন কোন ঘটনা দেখা যাবে। উদ্দেশ্য একটাই হাসিনা গংদের অবৈধ সরকারের উপর বৈদেশিক সমর্থন বাড়ানো যাতে অন্যায়কারী সকল রাষ্ট্রীয় কর্মকর্তা নিরাপদ থাকতে পারে। আর নিশ্চিত হয় ভারতের দখলদারিত্ব। খুব দ্রুতই দখলদারিত্ব পোক্ত করছে ভারত , নেপালের মত ভুল তারা আর করতে চাইছে না, তাইতো ত্রুটি সম্পন্ন নাটক হলেও দ্রুত গুটিয়ে আনছে দখলের জাল। এখন আতঙ্ক নিয়ে অপেক্ষা সামনে কোন অঘটনের জন্য।

This is a completely different view. Unfortunately I don't have time to translate this. In short it says Intel of Bharat and BD cooperated to carry out this dastardly act. Motive: to prove that militancy does indeed exist in BD.


----------



## Nexus

AFAIK one *Indian girl *also died in this attack.

*i hope other Indians will take notes from this accident, south Asia is not Europe or west. others don't like us, she played stupid game and paid price.*

*do more amen ki aasha tamashaa....*

*I have no sympathy for her.*


----------



## ~Phoenix~

asad71 said:


> *হলি আর্টিজানে আনহলি যজ্ঞের পোস্ট মর্টেমঃ কি দিয়ে কারা কাদের কিভাবে কেন হত্যাকান্ড*
> Published On Tuesday, July 05, 2016 By Sheikh Mohiuddin Ahmed. Under: প্রচ্ছদ, বাংলাদেশের সংবাদ.
> 
> 
> inShare0
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *শেখ মহিউদ্দিন আহমেদঃ* ফ্রাঙ্কেনস্টাইন জঙ্গিবাদের নয়া জামানায় পাশ্চাত্য ও ভারতীয় মিডিয়ার বদৌলতে হলি আর্টিজান আর বাংলাদেশ নাম দুটো এখন বিশ্বব্যাপী মশহুর। ডঃ ইউনুস এর নোবেল প্রাইজ পাওয়ার পরে বাংলাদেশের নাম আর এতো বেশী রৌশন হয়নি, যা মৌলবাদী ভারতীয় সরকারের পৃষ্ঠপোষকতায় মিসেস হাসিনার নেতৃত্বাধীন অবৈধ একটি সরকারের সময় হচ্ছে। হলি আর্টিজানে যে আনহলি (অপবিত্র) খেলা হল, অবৈধ সরকার ও ভারত এবং কিছু কিছু পাশ্চাত্য সরকার মিলেও যে প্রোপাগান্ডা দিয়েছে তার পরেও বাংলাদেশের প্রায় ৮০% (অনেক আওয়ামী লিগার সহ) সেই প্রোপ্যাগান্ডায় বিশ্বাসই করেনি। বিশেষ করে কথিত জঙ্গিদের সংখ্যা, উদ্ধারকৃত অস্ত্র, নিহত বিদেশীদের ব্যাকগ্রাউন্ড এবং সর্বোপরি পুরো বিয়োগান্তক এবং দুঃখজনক ঘটনায় অবৈধ সরকারের লোকজন ও ভারতীয় মিডিয়ার আচরনে পুরো বিষয়ে জনমনে এই নেতিবাচক অবস্থান পোক্ত হয়েছে।
> 
> এই আনহলি ঘটনার সাথে যুক্ত হয়েছে কথিত আই,এস ও সাইট ইন্টেলিজেন্স গ্রুপের ঘটনা প্রকাশ পাওয়ার আগেই নিজেদের সাইটে দুনিয়াকে জানিয়ে দেয়ার বিষয়টি। বিশ্বব্যাপী পরিস্কার রিটা কার্টজের সাইট ইনটেলিজেন্টস গ্রুপটি মোশাদের সাথে সম্পৃক্ত। আর কথিত ইসলামী স্টেট দুনিয়ার সব জায়গাতে হামলা করলেও আর হাজার হাজার মুসলিম অমুসলিম হত্যা করলেও কেবলমাত্র ইসরাইলকে কখনোই এরা (ইসলামিক স্টেট বা আইএস হামলা করেনি। সেই আইএস বাংলাদেশের সংস্কৃতিতে নেই এমন কিছু ঘটনা ঘটিয়ে চলছে যেখানে অবৈধ সরকার বলছে এটি জঙ্গিদের কাজ নয় আর পাশ্চাত্য ও ভারত বলেই চলেছিল বাংলাদেশে জঙ্গি রয়েছে। বিষয়টি এমন যে বাংলাদেশে জঙ্গি রয়েছে তা কোন মুল্যেই হোক প্রমান করতেই হবে। প্রমান মিডিয়ার মাধ্যমে করেই ছেড়েছে তারা।
> 
> ঢাকার গুলশানে ১২ ঘণ্টার জিম্মি নাটকের অবসান হয় কমান্ডো হামলার মাধ্যমে, যেখানে ১০ ঘণ্টা আগেই র‍্যাবের স্মার্ট ডিজি বেনজির হাসি হাসি মুখে মিডিয়াকে বলেন, প্রতিটি জীবন তাদের কাছে মুল্যবান। দুনিয়া শুদ্ধ সকল টেলিভিশন চ্যানেল লাইভ টেলিকাস্ট করলেও হাসিনার নির্দেশে বেনজির বন্ধ করে দেন বাংলাদেশী টেলিভিশনগুলোর লাইভ সম্প্রচার। কিন্তু কেন? উত্তর নেই। কিন্তু হঠাৎ করে দুইজন পুলিশ অফিসারের নিহত হবার ঘটনা এবং জনা পঞ্চাশেক পুলিশ আহত হলে পুরো দৃশ্যপট পরিবর্তন হয়। প্রশ্ন জাগে কত দুরত্বে ঘটনাস্থলে ব্যারিকেড দেয়া হয়েছিল? সেটি কি পিস্তল আর গ্রেনেড নিক্ষেপের রেঞ্জ এর বাইরে ছিল? যদি বাইরে থাকে তবে কিভাবে নিহত হলেন দুইজন পুলিশ অফিসার? কারন যে অস্ত্র উদ্ধার হয়েছে তারমধ্যে ৪ টি পিস্তল আর একটি ২২ বোরের ফোল্ডেড রাইফেলের কথা বলা হয়েছে একটাও গ্রেনেড পাওয়া যায়নি। এই অস্ত্র দিয়ে র‍্যাব, পুলিশ, ডিবি, বিজিবি ইত্যাদি নাগরিক হন্তারক বাহিনীকে ১২ ঘণ্টা ঠেকিয়ে রাখা যায় কিনা? গোয়েন্দা সুত্র জানিয়েছে, হলি আর্টিজানে অন্য সন্ত্রাসী এবং অত্যাধুনিক আগ্নেয়াস্ত্র ছিল যা নির্বিঘ্নে সরিয়ে ফেলা হয়।
> 
> প্রথম থেকেই নানান জনের সাক্ষাতকারের মাধ্যমে ৮-১২ জন জঙ্গির কথা বলা হলেও আজ পর্যন্ত জঙ্গির লাশ জাতিকে দেয়া হল ৫ টি তার মধ্যেও ১টি ঐ হলি আর্টিজানের শেফ বা পাচক। শেফের ড্রেস থাকা অবস্থায়ই রাষ্ট্র তাকে জঙ্গি বানিয়ে দিলো। বিভিন্ন সুত্র জানিয়েছে, বিডিআর হত্যাযজ্ঞের সময়কালে যেমন করে ভারতীয় বাহিনীকে প্রস্তুত করে রাখা হয়েছিল, গুলশানের এই জঙ্গির ঘটনায়ও ভারতীয় বাহিনীকে প্রস্তুত করে রাখা হয় এবং মনস্তাত্মিক চাপ দেয়ার জন্য বার বার তা বিভিন্ন মিডিয়ার মাধ্যমে প্রকাশও করা হতে থাকে।
> 
> গোয়েন্দা সুত্র জানিয়েছে, ভারতীয় একটি গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা, বাংলাদেশী একটি গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার প্রধান মিলিতভাবে এই নাটক তৈরি করে। দীর্ঘদিন জঙ্গি জঙ্গি নাটক আর বিভিন্ন স্থানে বিচ্ছিন্নভাবে হত্যাকাণ্ড ঘটালেও দরকার হয়ে পড়ে রিয়েল ও তাজা জঙ্গি হামলার মত চাঞ্চল্যকর আন্তর্জাতিক লেভেলের ঘটনার। আইএস এর নামে যে সাইটে যে ৫ জনের ছবি আপলোড করা হয় সেই ছবিগুলোর সাথে যে অস্ত্রটি (একটিই অস্ত্র -২২ বোরের ফোল্ডেড রাইফেল) দেখানো হয় সেই অস্ত্র দিয়ে কতোখানি আতঙ্ক ঘটানো যায় তা কেউই পরীক্ষা করে দেখছে না। তাছাড়া যাদের লাশ পাওয়া গেলো সেই ৫ জনের ৪ জনই গত কয়েক মাস ধরে নিখোঁজ। এরা কেউই ইসলামী শিক্ষায় পড়াশুনা করা বা ইসলামী প্রতিষ্ঠানের ছাত্র নয়।
> 
> গুম হয়ে যাওয়া সেনা মেজর জিয়াউলকে নিয়ে একটি নাটক হবে, ফেসবুকে এমন একটি তথ্য ফাঁস হয়ে যাওয়ার সপ্তাহ না পেরুতেই ডিএমপির কাউন্টার টেররিজম অ্যান্ড ট্রান্সন্যাশনাল ক্রাইম সেল-সিটিটিসি’র মনিরুল জিয়াউলের তথ্য সামনে নিয়ে আসে। অথচ প্রায় বছর খানেক আগে ডিজিএফআই প্রধান মেজর জিয়াউলের সাথে সিঙ্গাপুরে সাক্ষাত করে বলে একটি সুত্র জানিয়েছিল।
> 
> র‍্যাবে নাগরিক হত্যাকাণ্ডে সেনা অফিসারদের সম্পৃক্ততা কমে গেলে ডিজিএফআই এর প্রধান মেজর জেনারেল আকবর সিটিটিসি’র প্রধান মনিরুলের মাধ্যমে ডিবির দ্বারা সকল গুম ও হত্যাকাণ্ড চালায়। সকল অপারেশন, গ্রেপ্তার, গুম ও ক্রসফায়ারের পুলিশের বা ডিবির উপস্থিতিতে সবকিছু করে ডিজিএফআই’র লোকজন। আর তালিকা ও নির্দেশনা নিশ্চিত করে ঢাকাস্থ ‘র’ টিম। জঙ্গি নাটকও এই চক্রের বলে একটি সুত্র জানিয়েছে। তবে এরা পরিবেশক মাত্র, পরিচালনা ও প্রযোজনা অন্য রাষ্ট্র থেকে নিয়ন্ত্রিত।
> 
> এদিকে গুলশানে ডজন ডজন সিসি ক্যামেরা থাকলেও কোথায়ও কথিত জঙ্গিদের ট্রেস করার মত কোন ফুটেজ নেই। অন্যদিকে ঘাতক দালাল শাহরিয়ার কবির ৭১ টেলিভিশন’র টকশো’তেঁ দাবী করেছেন পাকিস্তান দুতাবাস থেকে এই সকল জঙ্গিরা এসেছে কিনা খতিয়ে দেখতে। এরই প্রেক্ষিতে গুলশানের হলি আর্টিজানের আশেপাশের ম্যাপ পর্যবেক্ষণ করে দেখা গেছে কেবলমাত্র ভারতীয় দুতাবাস থেকেই সিসিটিভি এড়িয়ে হলি আর্টইজানে পৌঁছানো সম্ভব এবং বেড়িয়ে যাওয়াও সম্ভব। আসল জঙ্গিরা সকল প্রকার যোগাযোগ নেটওয়ার্ক বন্ধ থাকা অবস্থায়ও রেডিও যোগাযোগ (ওয়ারলেস) করেছে যা কখনোই খুঁজে পাওয়া যায় নাই। কথায় গেলো যোগাযোগ প্রযুক্তি। আর ইন্টারনেট ব্যবহার করলই বা কিভাবে। র‍্যাবের ডিজি জানিয়েছেন ইন্টারনেট ও ফোন নেটওয়ার্ক ঐ এলাকায় বন্ধ ছিল।
> 
> সেনা কমান্ডোদের এমন সময়ে ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে যখন তাদের হামলায় কারো বেঁচে থাকার কোন সম্ভাবনা নাই। যে পরিমান এবং যে ধরনের অস্ত্র ঘটনাস্থল থেকে পাওয়া গেছে তাতে এই পরিমান বলপ্রয়োগ প্রয়োজন ছিল কিনা, নাকি ভিকটিমদের (জঙ্গি ও জিম্মি) হত্যাকাণ্ড নিশ্চিত করতেই কমান্ডো হামলা করানো হয়। সেনা কম্যান্ডোরাদায়িত্ব মোতাবেক ক্ষিপ্র গতিতে অপারেশন করেই চলে যায়। বাকি কাজ পুলিশ ও র‍্যাব করে। পোশাক শিল্প বিদেশে রফতানির সাথে সরাসরি জড়িত ইটালিয়ান নাগরিকদের হত্যার মধ্য দিয়ে পোশাক শিল্পের রফতানির ধ্বংস আরও একধাপ এগিয়ে নেয়া হল মাত্র।
> 
> তবে জিম্মি নাটক ও এর জঙ্গিদের বিষয়ে ক্লাইমেক্স তৈরি করা গেছে এটা ষড়যন্ত্রকারীদের সফলতা। এই ধাপে পরিবেশনকারী ও পরিচালকেরা এই লোকেশনে তাদের চিত্রায়ন নিশ্চিত করে নিয়েছে। তবে তাদের কাছে দুঃচিন্তার বিষয় হলো উৎসুক জনতার উপস্থিতি। পুলিশি ব্যারিকেড সৃষ্টি না হলে জনতার হাতেই আসল জঙ্গিদের পতন হতো কোন কম্যান্ডোর প্রয়োজন হতো না। তবে আগামীতে আবারো হয়তো অন্য কোথায়ও কোন সিনেমা হলে, কোন মসজিদে, মন্দিরে, স্টেশনে , অফিসে বা ব্যাংকে হয়তো নতুন কোন জঙ্গি দিয়ে নতুন কোন ঘটনা দেখা যাবে। উদ্দেশ্য একটাই হাসিনা গংদের অবৈধ সরকারের উপর বৈদেশিক সমর্থন বাড়ানো যাতে অন্যায়কারী সকল রাষ্ট্রীয় কর্মকর্তা নিরাপদ থাকতে পারে। আর নিশ্চিত হয় ভারতের দখলদারিত্ব। খুব দ্রুতই দখলদারিত্ব পোক্ত করছে ভারত , নেপালের মত ভুল তারা আর করতে চাইছে না, তাইতো ত্রুটি সম্পন্ন নাটক হলেও দ্রুত গুটিয়ে আনছে দখলের জাল। এখন আতঙ্ক নিয়ে অপেক্ষা সামনে কোন অঘটনের জন্য।
> 
> This is a completely different view. Unfortunately I don't have time to translate this. In short it says Intel of Bharat and BD cooperated to carry out this dastardly act. Motive: to prove that militancy does indeed exist in BD.


Since you said "That is why the enlightened youth have commenced a national war of resistance. Call it ISIS, AQIS, JMB or whatever you want to, what we are witnessing is the launching of this patriotic war. And sooner than later, this will engulf Assam, W Beng and Arakan." in another thread,you are a terrorist as you described the Dhaka Attack as "enlightened resistance" and terrorism as "patriotic war"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

So his person was killed in the morning? And now he isn't a terrorist?


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Nexus said:


> AFAIK one *Indian girl *also died in this attack.
> 
> *i hope other Indians will take notes from this accident, south Asia is not Europe or west. others don't like us, she played stupid game and paid price.*
> 
> *do more amen ki aasha tamashaa....*
> 
> *I have no sympathy for her.*


Her father is doing garments business in BD for 20 years.She came to see her parents.She is the first Indian killed in BD due to terrorism.You are making an impression as Bangladesh is a killing field of Indian citizen.There are at least several hundred thousand Indian working in BD and every year around 200k indian visit here.The odd of happening this type of incidence for a Indian is 1 in a 10 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EasyNow

asad71 said:


> *হলি আর্টিজানে আনহলি যজ্ঞের পোস্ট মর্টেমঃ কি দিয়ে কারা কাদের কিভাবে কেন হত্যাকান্ড*
> Published On Tuesday, July 05, 2016 By Sheikh Mohiuddin Ahmed. Under: প্রচ্ছদ, বাংলাদেশের সংবাদ.
> 
> 
> inShare0
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *শেখ মহিউদ্দিন আহমেদঃ* ফ্রাঙ্কেনস্টাইন জঙ্গিবাদের নয়া জামানায় পাশ্চাত্য ও ভারতীয় মিডিয়ার বদৌলতে হলি আর্টিজান আর বাংলাদেশ নাম দুটো এখন বিশ্বব্যাপী মশহুর। ডঃ ইউনুস এর নোবেল প্রাইজ পাওয়ার পরে বাংলাদেশের নাম আর এতো বেশী রৌশন হয়নি, যা মৌলবাদী ভারতীয় সরকারের পৃষ্ঠপোষকতায় মিসেস হাসিনার নেতৃত্বাধীন অবৈধ একটি সরকারের সময় হচ্ছে। হলি আর্টিজানে যে আনহলি (অপবিত্র) খেলা হল, অবৈধ সরকার ও ভারত এবং কিছু কিছু পাশ্চাত্য সরকার মিলেও যে প্রোপাগান্ডা দিয়েছে তার পরেও বাংলাদেশের প্রায় ৮০% (অনেক আওয়ামী লিগার সহ) সেই প্রোপ্যাগান্ডায় বিশ্বাসই করেনি। বিশেষ করে কথিত জঙ্গিদের সংখ্যা, উদ্ধারকৃত অস্ত্র, নিহত বিদেশীদের ব্যাকগ্রাউন্ড এবং সর্বোপরি পুরো বিয়োগান্তক এবং দুঃখজনক ঘটনায় অবৈধ সরকারের লোকজন ও ভারতীয় মিডিয়ার আচরনে পুরো বিষয়ে জনমনে এই নেতিবাচক অবস্থান পোক্ত হয়েছে।
> 
> এই আনহলি ঘটনার সাথে যুক্ত হয়েছে কথিত আই,এস ও সাইট ইন্টেলিজেন্স গ্রুপের ঘটনা প্রকাশ পাওয়ার আগেই নিজেদের সাইটে দুনিয়াকে জানিয়ে দেয়ার বিষয়টি। বিশ্বব্যাপী পরিস্কার রিটা কার্টজের সাইট ইনটেলিজেন্টস গ্রুপটি মোশাদের সাথে সম্পৃক্ত। আর কথিত ইসলামী স্টেট দুনিয়ার সব জায়গাতে হামলা করলেও আর হাজার হাজার মুসলিম অমুসলিম হত্যা করলেও কেবলমাত্র ইসরাইলকে কখনোই এরা (ইসলামিক স্টেট বা আইএস হামলা করেনি। সেই আইএস বাংলাদেশের সংস্কৃতিতে নেই এমন কিছু ঘটনা ঘটিয়ে চলছে যেখানে অবৈধ সরকার বলছে এটি জঙ্গিদের কাজ নয় আর পাশ্চাত্য ও ভারত বলেই চলেছিল বাংলাদেশে জঙ্গি রয়েছে। বিষয়টি এমন যে বাংলাদেশে জঙ্গি রয়েছে তা কোন মুল্যেই হোক প্রমান করতেই হবে। প্রমান মিডিয়ার মাধ্যমে করেই ছেড়েছে তারা।
> 
> ঢাকার গুলশানে ১২ ঘণ্টার জিম্মি নাটকের অবসান হয় কমান্ডো হামলার মাধ্যমে, যেখানে ১০ ঘণ্টা আগেই র‍্যাবের স্মার্ট ডিজি বেনজির হাসি হাসি মুখে মিডিয়াকে বলেন, প্রতিটি জীবন তাদের কাছে মুল্যবান। দুনিয়া শুদ্ধ সকল টেলিভিশন চ্যানেল লাইভ টেলিকাস্ট করলেও হাসিনার নির্দেশে বেনজির বন্ধ করে দেন বাংলাদেশী টেলিভিশনগুলোর লাইভ সম্প্রচার। কিন্তু কেন? উত্তর নেই। কিন্তু হঠাৎ করে দুইজন পুলিশ অফিসারের নিহত হবার ঘটনা এবং জনা পঞ্চাশেক পুলিশ আহত হলে পুরো দৃশ্যপট পরিবর্তন হয়। প্রশ্ন জাগে কত দুরত্বে ঘটনাস্থলে ব্যারিকেড দেয়া হয়েছিল? সেটি কি পিস্তল আর গ্রেনেড নিক্ষেপের রেঞ্জ এর বাইরে ছিল? যদি বাইরে থাকে তবে কিভাবে নিহত হলেন দুইজন পুলিশ অফিসার? কারন যে অস্ত্র উদ্ধার হয়েছে তারমধ্যে ৪ টি পিস্তল আর একটি ২২ বোরের ফোল্ডেড রাইফেলের কথা বলা হয়েছে একটাও গ্রেনেড পাওয়া যায়নি। এই অস্ত্র দিয়ে র‍্যাব, পুলিশ, ডিবি, বিজিবি ইত্যাদি নাগরিক হন্তারক বাহিনীকে ১২ ঘণ্টা ঠেকিয়ে রাখা যায় কিনা? গোয়েন্দা সুত্র জানিয়েছে, হলি আর্টিজানে অন্য সন্ত্রাসী এবং অত্যাধুনিক আগ্নেয়াস্ত্র ছিল যা নির্বিঘ্নে সরিয়ে ফেলা হয়।
> 
> প্রথম থেকেই নানান জনের সাক্ষাতকারের মাধ্যমে ৮-১২ জন জঙ্গির কথা বলা হলেও আজ পর্যন্ত জঙ্গির লাশ জাতিকে দেয়া হল ৫ টি তার মধ্যেও ১টি ঐ হলি আর্টিজানের শেফ বা পাচক। শেফের ড্রেস থাকা অবস্থায়ই রাষ্ট্র তাকে জঙ্গি বানিয়ে দিলো। বিভিন্ন সুত্র জানিয়েছে, বিডিআর হত্যাযজ্ঞের সময়কালে যেমন করে ভারতীয় বাহিনীকে প্রস্তুত করে রাখা হয়েছিল, গুলশানের এই জঙ্গির ঘটনায়ও ভারতীয় বাহিনীকে প্রস্তুত করে রাখা হয় এবং মনস্তাত্মিক চাপ দেয়ার জন্য বার বার তা বিভিন্ন মিডিয়ার মাধ্যমে প্রকাশও করা হতে থাকে।
> 
> গোয়েন্দা সুত্র জানিয়েছে, ভারতীয় একটি গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা, বাংলাদেশী একটি গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার প্রধান মিলিতভাবে এই নাটক তৈরি করে। দীর্ঘদিন জঙ্গি জঙ্গি নাটক আর বিভিন্ন স্থানে বিচ্ছিন্নভাবে হত্যাকাণ্ড ঘটালেও দরকার হয়ে পড়ে রিয়েল ও তাজা জঙ্গি হামলার মত চাঞ্চল্যকর আন্তর্জাতিক লেভেলের ঘটনার। আইএস এর নামে যে সাইটে যে ৫ জনের ছবি আপলোড করা হয় সেই ছবিগুলোর সাথে যে অস্ত্রটি (একটিই অস্ত্র -২২ বোরের ফোল্ডেড রাইফেল) দেখানো হয় সেই অস্ত্র দিয়ে কতোখানি আতঙ্ক ঘটানো যায় তা কেউই পরীক্ষা করে দেখছে না। তাছাড়া যাদের লাশ পাওয়া গেলো সেই ৫ জনের ৪ জনই গত কয়েক মাস ধরে নিখোঁজ। এরা কেউই ইসলামী শিক্ষায় পড়াশুনা করা বা ইসলামী প্রতিষ্ঠানের ছাত্র নয়।
> 
> গুম হয়ে যাওয়া সেনা মেজর জিয়াউলকে নিয়ে একটি নাটক হবে, ফেসবুকে এমন একটি তথ্য ফাঁস হয়ে যাওয়ার সপ্তাহ না পেরুতেই ডিএমপির কাউন্টার টেররিজম অ্যান্ড ট্রান্সন্যাশনাল ক্রাইম সেল-সিটিটিসি’র মনিরুল জিয়াউলের তথ্য সামনে নিয়ে আসে। অথচ প্রায় বছর খানেক আগে ডিজিএফআই প্রধান মেজর জিয়াউলের সাথে সিঙ্গাপুরে সাক্ষাত করে বলে একটি সুত্র জানিয়েছিল।
> 
> র‍্যাবে নাগরিক হত্যাকাণ্ডে সেনা অফিসারদের সম্পৃক্ততা কমে গেলে ডিজিএফআই এর প্রধান মেজর জেনারেল আকবর সিটিটিসি’র প্রধান মনিরুলের মাধ্যমে ডিবির দ্বারা সকল গুম ও হত্যাকাণ্ড চালায়। সকল অপারেশন, গ্রেপ্তার, গুম ও ক্রসফায়ারের পুলিশের বা ডিবির উপস্থিতিতে সবকিছু করে ডিজিএফআই’র লোকজন। আর তালিকা ও নির্দেশনা নিশ্চিত করে ঢাকাস্থ ‘র’ টিম। জঙ্গি নাটকও এই চক্রের বলে একটি সুত্র জানিয়েছে। তবে এরা পরিবেশক মাত্র, পরিচালনা ও প্রযোজনা অন্য রাষ্ট্র থেকে নিয়ন্ত্রিত।
> 
> এদিকে গুলশানে ডজন ডজন সিসি ক্যামেরা থাকলেও কোথায়ও কথিত জঙ্গিদের ট্রেস করার মত কোন ফুটেজ নেই। অন্যদিকে ঘাতক দালাল শাহরিয়ার কবির ৭১ টেলিভিশন’র টকশো’তেঁ দাবী করেছেন পাকিস্তান দুতাবাস থেকে এই সকল জঙ্গিরা এসেছে কিনা খতিয়ে দেখতে। এরই প্রেক্ষিতে গুলশানের হলি আর্টিজানের আশেপাশের ম্যাপ পর্যবেক্ষণ করে দেখা গেছে কেবলমাত্র ভারতীয় দুতাবাস থেকেই সিসিটিভি এড়িয়ে হলি আর্টইজানে পৌঁছানো সম্ভব এবং বেড়িয়ে যাওয়াও সম্ভব। আসল জঙ্গিরা সকল প্রকার যোগাযোগ নেটওয়ার্ক বন্ধ থাকা অবস্থায়ও রেডিও যোগাযোগ (ওয়ারলেস) করেছে যা কখনোই খুঁজে পাওয়া যায় নাই। কথায় গেলো যোগাযোগ প্রযুক্তি। আর ইন্টারনেট ব্যবহার করলই বা কিভাবে। র‍্যাবের ডিজি জানিয়েছেন ইন্টারনেট ও ফোন নেটওয়ার্ক ঐ এলাকায় বন্ধ ছিল।
> 
> সেনা কমান্ডোদের এমন সময়ে ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে যখন তাদের হামলায় কারো বেঁচে থাকার কোন সম্ভাবনা নাই। যে পরিমান এবং যে ধরনের অস্ত্র ঘটনাস্থল থেকে পাওয়া গেছে তাতে এই পরিমান বলপ্রয়োগ প্রয়োজন ছিল কিনা, নাকি ভিকটিমদের (জঙ্গি ও জিম্মি) হত্যাকাণ্ড নিশ্চিত করতেই কমান্ডো হামলা করানো হয়। সেনা কম্যান্ডোরাদায়িত্ব মোতাবেক ক্ষিপ্র গতিতে অপারেশন করেই চলে যায়। বাকি কাজ পুলিশ ও র‍্যাব করে। পোশাক শিল্প বিদেশে রফতানির সাথে সরাসরি জড়িত ইটালিয়ান নাগরিকদের হত্যার মধ্য দিয়ে পোশাক শিল্পের রফতানির ধ্বংস আরও একধাপ এগিয়ে নেয়া হল মাত্র।
> 
> তবে জিম্মি নাটক ও এর জঙ্গিদের বিষয়ে ক্লাইমেক্স তৈরি করা গেছে এটা ষড়যন্ত্রকারীদের সফলতা। এই ধাপে পরিবেশনকারী ও পরিচালকেরা এই লোকেশনে তাদের চিত্রায়ন নিশ্চিত করে নিয়েছে। তবে তাদের কাছে দুঃচিন্তার বিষয় হলো উৎসুক জনতার উপস্থিতি। পুলিশি ব্যারিকেড সৃষ্টি না হলে জনতার হাতেই আসল জঙ্গিদের পতন হতো কোন কম্যান্ডোর প্রয়োজন হতো না। তবে আগামীতে আবারো হয়তো অন্য কোথায়ও কোন সিনেমা হলে, কোন মসজিদে, মন্দিরে, স্টেশনে , অফিসে বা ব্যাংকে হয়তো নতুন কোন জঙ্গি দিয়ে নতুন কোন ঘটনা দেখা যাবে। উদ্দেশ্য একটাই হাসিনা গংদের অবৈধ সরকারের উপর বৈদেশিক সমর্থন বাড়ানো যাতে অন্যায়কারী সকল রাষ্ট্রীয় কর্মকর্তা নিরাপদ থাকতে পারে। আর নিশ্চিত হয় ভারতের দখলদারিত্ব। খুব দ্রুতই দখলদারিত্ব পোক্ত করছে ভারত , নেপালের মত ভুল তারা আর করতে চাইছে না, তাইতো ত্রুটি সম্পন্ন নাটক হলেও দ্রুত গুটিয়ে আনছে দখলের জাল। এখন আতঙ্ক নিয়ে অপেক্ষা সামনে কোন অঘটনের জন্য।
> 
> This is a completely different view. Unfortunately I don't have time to translate this. In short it says Intel of Bharat and BD cooperated to carry out this dastardly act. Motive: to prove that militancy does indeed exist in BD.



Oh do be quiet with your idiotic and confused rants. 

According to you these guys were 'patriotic resistance' one minute and Indian agents another. Have some shame when contradicting your own words so blatantly. 

Please think carefully next time before posting as it reflects badly on other BD professionals (if indeed you ever were one). 

OFFTOPIC: I've noticed the quality of posts from 'senior' Bangladeshi on this forum is shockingly poor. One was quoting a Facebook comment the other day to prove that the whole thing was a RAW conspiracy and here we have this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

asad71 said:


> *হলি আর্টিজানে আনহলি যজ্ঞের পোস্ট মর্টেমঃ কি দিয়ে কারা কাদের কিভাবে কেন হত্যাকান্ড*
> Published On Tuesday, July 05, 2016 By Sheikh Mohiuddin Ahmed. Under: প্রচ্ছদ, বাংলাদেশের সংবাদ.
> 
> 
> inShare0
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *শেখ মহিউদ্দিন আহমেদঃ* ফ্রাঙ্কেনস্টাইন জঙ্গিবাদের নয়া জামানায় পাশ্চাত্য ও ভারতীয় মিডিয়ার বদৌলতে হলি আর্টিজান আর বাংলাদেশ নাম দুটো এখন বিশ্বব্যাপী মশহুর। ডঃ ইউনুস এর নোবেল প্রাইজ পাওয়ার পরে বাংলাদেশের নাম আর এতো বেশী রৌশন হয়নি, যা মৌলবাদী ভারতীয় সরকারের পৃষ্ঠপোষকতায় মিসেস হাসিনার নেতৃত্বাধীন অবৈধ একটি সরকারের সময় হচ্ছে। হলি আর্টিজানে যে আনহলি (অপবিত্র) খেলা হল, অবৈধ সরকার ও ভারত এবং কিছু কিছু পাশ্চাত্য সরকার মিলেও যে প্রোপাগান্ডা দিয়েছে তার পরেও বাংলাদেশের প্রায় ৮০% (অনেক আওয়ামী লিগার সহ) সেই প্রোপ্যাগান্ডায় বিশ্বাসই করেনি। বিশেষ করে কথিত জঙ্গিদের সংখ্যা, উদ্ধারকৃত অস্ত্র, নিহত বিদেশীদের ব্যাকগ্রাউন্ড এবং সর্বোপরি পুরো বিয়োগান্তক এবং দুঃখজনক ঘটনায় অবৈধ সরকারের লোকজন ও ভারতীয় মিডিয়ার আচরনে পুরো বিষয়ে জনমনে এই নেতিবাচক অবস্থান পোক্ত হয়েছে।
> 
> এই আনহলি ঘটনার সাথে যুক্ত হয়েছে কথিত আই,এস ও সাইট ইন্টেলিজেন্স গ্রুপের ঘটনা প্রকাশ পাওয়ার আগেই নিজেদের সাইটে দুনিয়াকে জানিয়ে দেয়ার বিষয়টি। বিশ্বব্যাপী পরিস্কার রিটা কার্টজের সাইট ইনটেলিজেন্টস গ্রুপটি মোশাদের সাথে সম্পৃক্ত। আর কথিত ইসলামী স্টেট দুনিয়ার সব জায়গাতে হামলা করলেও আর হাজার হাজার মুসলিম অমুসলিম হত্যা করলেও কেবলমাত্র ইসরাইলকে কখনোই এরা (ইসলামিক স্টেট বা আইএস হামলা করেনি। সেই আইএস বাংলাদেশের সংস্কৃতিতে নেই এমন কিছু ঘটনা ঘটিয়ে চলছে যেখানে অবৈধ সরকার বলছে এটি জঙ্গিদের কাজ নয় আর পাশ্চাত্য ও ভারত বলেই চলেছিল বাংলাদেশে জঙ্গি রয়েছে। বিষয়টি এমন যে বাংলাদেশে জঙ্গি রয়েছে তা কোন মুল্যেই হোক প্রমান করতেই হবে। প্রমান মিডিয়ার মাধ্যমে করেই ছেড়েছে তারা।
> 
> ঢাকার গুলশানে ১২ ঘণ্টার জিম্মি নাটকের অবসান হয় কমান্ডো হামলার মাধ্যমে, যেখানে ১০ ঘণ্টা আগেই র‍্যাবের স্মার্ট ডিজি বেনজির হাসি হাসি মুখে মিডিয়াকে বলেন, প্রতিটি জীবন তাদের কাছে মুল্যবান। দুনিয়া শুদ্ধ সকল টেলিভিশন চ্যানেল লাইভ টেলিকাস্ট করলেও হাসিনার নির্দেশে বেনজির বন্ধ করে দেন বাংলাদেশী টেলিভিশনগুলোর লাইভ সম্প্রচার। কিন্তু কেন? উত্তর নেই। কিন্তু হঠাৎ করে দুইজন পুলিশ অফিসারের নিহত হবার ঘটনা এবং জনা পঞ্চাশেক পুলিশ আহত হলে পুরো দৃশ্যপট পরিবর্তন হয়। প্রশ্ন জাগে কত দুরত্বে ঘটনাস্থলে ব্যারিকেড দেয়া হয়েছিল? সেটি কি পিস্তল আর গ্রেনেড নিক্ষেপের রেঞ্জ এর বাইরে ছিল? যদি বাইরে থাকে তবে কিভাবে নিহত হলেন দুইজন পুলিশ অফিসার? কারন যে অস্ত্র উদ্ধার হয়েছে তারমধ্যে ৪ টি পিস্তল আর একটি ২২ বোরের ফোল্ডেড রাইফেলের কথা বলা হয়েছে একটাও গ্রেনেড পাওয়া যায়নি। এই অস্ত্র দিয়ে র‍্যাব, পুলিশ, ডিবি, বিজিবি ইত্যাদি নাগরিক হন্তারক বাহিনীকে ১২ ঘণ্টা ঠেকিয়ে রাখা যায় কিনা? গোয়েন্দা সুত্র জানিয়েছে, হলি আর্টিজানে অন্য সন্ত্রাসী এবং অত্যাধুনিক আগ্নেয়াস্ত্র ছিল যা নির্বিঘ্নে সরিয়ে ফেলা হয়।
> 
> প্রথম থেকেই নানান জনের সাক্ষাতকারের মাধ্যমে ৮-১২ জন জঙ্গির কথা বলা হলেও আজ পর্যন্ত জঙ্গির লাশ জাতিকে দেয়া হল ৫ টি তার মধ্যেও ১টি ঐ হলি আর্টিজানের শেফ বা পাচক। শেফের ড্রেস থাকা অবস্থায়ই রাষ্ট্র তাকে জঙ্গি বানিয়ে দিলো। বিভিন্ন সুত্র জানিয়েছে, বিডিআর হত্যাযজ্ঞের সময়কালে যেমন করে ভারতীয় বাহিনীকে প্রস্তুত করে রাখা হয়েছিল, গুলশানের এই জঙ্গির ঘটনায়ও ভারতীয় বাহিনীকে প্রস্তুত করে রাখা হয় এবং মনস্তাত্মিক চাপ দেয়ার জন্য বার বার তা বিভিন্ন মিডিয়ার মাধ্যমে প্রকাশও করা হতে থাকে।
> 
> গোয়েন্দা সুত্র জানিয়েছে, ভারতীয় একটি গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা, বাংলাদেশী একটি গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার প্রধান মিলিতভাবে এই নাটক তৈরি করে। দীর্ঘদিন জঙ্গি জঙ্গি নাটক আর বিভিন্ন স্থানে বিচ্ছিন্নভাবে হত্যাকাণ্ড ঘটালেও দরকার হয়ে পড়ে রিয়েল ও তাজা জঙ্গি হামলার মত চাঞ্চল্যকর আন্তর্জাতিক লেভেলের ঘটনার। আইএস এর নামে যে সাইটে যে ৫ জনের ছবি আপলোড করা হয় সেই ছবিগুলোর সাথে যে অস্ত্রটি (একটিই অস্ত্র -২২ বোরের ফোল্ডেড রাইফেল) দেখানো হয় সেই অস্ত্র দিয়ে কতোখানি আতঙ্ক ঘটানো যায় তা কেউই পরীক্ষা করে দেখছে না। তাছাড়া যাদের লাশ পাওয়া গেলো সেই ৫ জনের ৪ জনই গত কয়েক মাস ধরে নিখোঁজ। এরা কেউই ইসলামী শিক্ষায় পড়াশুনা করা বা ইসলামী প্রতিষ্ঠানের ছাত্র নয়।
> 
> গুম হয়ে যাওয়া সেনা মেজর জিয়াউলকে নিয়ে একটি নাটক হবে, ফেসবুকে এমন একটি তথ্য ফাঁস হয়ে যাওয়ার সপ্তাহ না পেরুতেই ডিএমপির কাউন্টার টেররিজম অ্যান্ড ট্রান্সন্যাশনাল ক্রাইম সেল-সিটিটিসি’র মনিরুল জিয়াউলের তথ্য সামনে নিয়ে আসে। অথচ প্রায় বছর খানেক আগে ডিজিএফআই প্রধান মেজর জিয়াউলের সাথে সিঙ্গাপুরে সাক্ষাত করে বলে একটি সুত্র জানিয়েছিল।
> 
> র‍্যাবে নাগরিক হত্যাকাণ্ডে সেনা অফিসারদের সম্পৃক্ততা কমে গেলে ডিজিএফআই এর প্রধান মেজর জেনারেল আকবর সিটিটিসি’র প্রধান মনিরুলের মাধ্যমে ডিবির দ্বারা সকল গুম ও হত্যাকাণ্ড চালায়। সকল অপারেশন, গ্রেপ্তার, গুম ও ক্রসফায়ারের পুলিশের বা ডিবির উপস্থিতিতে সবকিছু করে ডিজিএফআই’র লোকজন। আর তালিকা ও নির্দেশনা নিশ্চিত করে ঢাকাস্থ ‘র’ টিম। জঙ্গি নাটকও এই চক্রের বলে একটি সুত্র জানিয়েছে। তবে এরা পরিবেশক মাত্র, পরিচালনা ও প্রযোজনা অন্য রাষ্ট্র থেকে নিয়ন্ত্রিত।
> 
> এদিকে গুলশানে ডজন ডজন সিসি ক্যামেরা থাকলেও কোথায়ও কথিত জঙ্গিদের ট্রেস করার মত কোন ফুটেজ নেই। অন্যদিকে ঘাতক দালাল শাহরিয়ার কবির ৭১ টেলিভিশন’র টকশো’তেঁ দাবী করেছেন পাকিস্তান দুতাবাস থেকে এই সকল জঙ্গিরা এসেছে কিনা খতিয়ে দেখতে। এরই প্রেক্ষিতে গুলশানের হলি আর্টিজানের আশেপাশের ম্যাপ পর্যবেক্ষণ করে দেখা গেছে কেবলমাত্র ভারতীয় দুতাবাস থেকেই সিসিটিভি এড়িয়ে হলি আর্টইজানে পৌঁছানো সম্ভব এবং বেড়িয়ে যাওয়াও সম্ভব। আসল জঙ্গিরা সকল প্রকার যোগাযোগ নেটওয়ার্ক বন্ধ থাকা অবস্থায়ও রেডিও যোগাযোগ (ওয়ারলেস) করেছে যা কখনোই খুঁজে পাওয়া যায় নাই। কথায় গেলো যোগাযোগ প্রযুক্তি। আর ইন্টারনেট ব্যবহার করলই বা কিভাবে। র‍্যাবের ডিজি জানিয়েছেন ইন্টারনেট ও ফোন নেটওয়ার্ক ঐ এলাকায় বন্ধ ছিল।
> 
> সেনা কমান্ডোদের এমন সময়ে ব্যবহার করা হয়েছে যখন তাদের হামলায় কারো বেঁচে থাকার কোন সম্ভাবনা নাই। যে পরিমান এবং যে ধরনের অস্ত্র ঘটনাস্থল থেকে পাওয়া গেছে তাতে এই পরিমান বলপ্রয়োগ প্রয়োজন ছিল কিনা, নাকি ভিকটিমদের (জঙ্গি ও জিম্মি) হত্যাকাণ্ড নিশ্চিত করতেই কমান্ডো হামলা করানো হয়। সেনা কম্যান্ডোরাদায়িত্ব মোতাবেক ক্ষিপ্র গতিতে অপারেশন করেই চলে যায়। বাকি কাজ পুলিশ ও র‍্যাব করে। পোশাক শিল্প বিদেশে রফতানির সাথে সরাসরি জড়িত ইটালিয়ান নাগরিকদের হত্যার মধ্য দিয়ে পোশাক শিল্পের রফতানির ধ্বংস আরও একধাপ এগিয়ে নেয়া হল মাত্র।
> 
> তবে জিম্মি নাটক ও এর জঙ্গিদের বিষয়ে ক্লাইমেক্স তৈরি করা গেছে এটা ষড়যন্ত্রকারীদের সফলতা। এই ধাপে পরিবেশনকারী ও পরিচালকেরা এই লোকেশনে তাদের চিত্রায়ন নিশ্চিত করে নিয়েছে। তবে তাদের কাছে দুঃচিন্তার বিষয় হলো উৎসুক জনতার উপস্থিতি। পুলিশি ব্যারিকেড সৃষ্টি না হলে জনতার হাতেই আসল জঙ্গিদের পতন হতো কোন কম্যান্ডোর প্রয়োজন হতো না। তবে আগামীতে আবারো হয়তো অন্য কোথায়ও কোন সিনেমা হলে, কোন মসজিদে, মন্দিরে, স্টেশনে , অফিসে বা ব্যাংকে হয়তো নতুন কোন জঙ্গি দিয়ে নতুন কোন ঘটনা দেখা যাবে। উদ্দেশ্য একটাই হাসিনা গংদের অবৈধ সরকারের উপর বৈদেশিক সমর্থন বাড়ানো যাতে অন্যায়কারী সকল রাষ্ট্রীয় কর্মকর্তা নিরাপদ থাকতে পারে। আর নিশ্চিত হয় ভারতের দখলদারিত্ব। খুব দ্রুতই দখলদারিত্ব পোক্ত করছে ভারত , নেপালের মত ভুল তারা আর করতে চাইছে না, তাইতো ত্রুটি সম্পন্ন নাটক হলেও দ্রুত গুটিয়ে আনছে দখলের জাল। এখন আতঙ্ক নিয়ে অপেক্ষা সামনে কোন অঘটনের জন্য।
> 
> This is a completely different view. Unfortunately I don't have time to translate this. In short it says Intel of Bharat and BD cooperated to carry out this dastardly act. Motive: to prove that militancy does indeed exist in BD.



Thanks Asad bahi, illegal indians in Bangladesh posing as Bangladeshi and indian dalals already riled up and talking bs.



Doyalbaba said:


> Her father is doing garments business in BD for 20 years.She came to see her parents.She is the first Indian killed in BD due to terrorism.You are making an impression as Bangladesh is a killing field of Indian citizen.There are at least several hundred thousand Indian working in BD and every year around 150k indian visit here.The odd of happening this type of incidence for a Indian is 1 in a 10 million.



Investigative article says, indian RAW using number of safe house in Bangladesh made Bangladesh a killing field by abducting, torturing and by so called crossfire. It is typical indian defense tactics to pose as victim when its crime and aggression get caught red handed. And as illegal indian posing as Bangladeshi, you are doing the same; we understand.


----------



## Red Wolf

The victim gets punished twice.


----------



## idune

Red Wolf said:


> The victim gets punished twice.



While that is true but one need to understand this was intended outcome planned by this heinous crime. And from following one can understand which country orchestrated this crime from behind the scene and intend to benefit from this crime.

*Unprecedented terror in Bangladesh and post analysis*

*Who benefits from fallout?*

5 of the Japanese victims were working on much waited metro rail project in Bangladesh. Their brutal killing will put project future in jeopardy. Because Awami League with its politically motivated repression against opposition could not tackle REAL terror and protect Japanese citizens in such vital project. Only one country can see benefit from such fallout, and let it be for intelligent and informed mind to figure out the name of that bullying country in the region.

9 Italians are biggest from a single country killed in this heinous crime. So far information indicates Italians were working for different buying house which actively source garments from Bangladesh. EU is single biggest destination for more than 80% of Bangladeshi export earnings. One can expect there will be fallout from EU reaction as Germans already decided not to allow Bangladeshi air cargo. Again same regional bully would benefit from such negative impact on Bangladesh garments export.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/terroris...analysis-footage.437458/page-51#ixzz4DXtkvNoX


----------



## bdslph

There is a lot of things fishy about this terrorist attack
They bring the terrorist number from 8 down to 7
And there is other thing abt farazz
Plus who is the bold guy in strip white polo tshirt
Why it took so long time to raid it means they knew who was the hostage takers

There has to be independent investigation from outside

Until nw BAL wants to deny its nt isis good luck BAL

Under BAL terrorism has increased many fold

This terrorist attack was nt carry out by india or pakistan


----------



## Bilal9

Nexus said:


> AFAIK one *Indian girl *also died in this attack.
> 
> *i hope other Indians will take notes from this accident, south Asia is not Europe or west. others don't like us, she played stupid game and paid price.*
> 
> *do more amen ki aasha tamashaa....*
> 
> *I have no sympathy for her.*



She was as 'Indian' as I am a born-American white guy....

She was *born in Bangladesh*, *lived there her entire life* because her dad worked in Dhaka, *went to school at AISD Dhaka* (International school in Dhaka of the highest caliber), *was a classmate of Bangladesh industry scion children like Fayaaz* and *got admitted to UC Berkeley *from Bangladesh**. We Bangladeshis gave her whatever identity she had.

She had an Indian passport and your Foreign Minister called her an Indian. That's about as 'Indian' in name as she was.

And judging people who have passed on and calling them names is indecency to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

@idune ...

Pashapashi ghor thakley agun ek ghor thekey onno ghoreyo chhoraitey parey.

Tara ki eto boro risk nibey?


----------



## extra terrestrial

bdslph said:


> There is a lot of things fishy about this terrorist attack
> They bring the terrorist number from 8 down to 7
> And there is other thing abt farazz
> Plus who is the bold guy in strip white polo tshirt
> Why it took so long time to raid it means they knew who was the hostage takers
> 
> There has to be independent investigation from outside
> 
> Until nw BAL wants to deny its nt isis good luck BAL
> 
> Under BAL terrorism has increased many fold
> 
> This terrorist attack was nt carry out by india or pakistan



Make no mistake there will be lots of drama to divert the attention away from the investigation. I guess the issue of Faraaz is also a part of that.


----------



## Nilgiri

Doyalbaba said:


> every year around 150k indian visit here



Hey do you have a source for this? I have been looking for this number for some time given state of Bangladesh govt statistics.


----------



## M_Saint

bdslph said:


> There is a lot of things fishy about this terrorist attack
> They bring the terrorist number from 8 down to 7
> And there is other thing abt farazz
> Plus who is the bold guy in strip white polo tshirt
> Why it took so long time to raid it means they knew who was the hostage takers
> 
> There has to be independent investigation from outside
> 
> Until nw BAL wants to deny its nt isis good luck BAL
> 
> Under BAL terrorism has increased many fold
> 
> This terrorist attack was nt carry out by india or pakistan


The Dalaler Bacchas and fake Bdeshis that were in denial about the armed guy, who were roaming inside Holey Artisan, would add more spice in their negative masala to supply BAL for more killings. Lying bastards, Mo Fos of their types were the cause of inhuman suffering of BDeshis is to say the least.


----------



## Nilgiri

Nexus said:


> AFAIK one *Indian girl *also died in this attack.
> 
> *i hope other Indians will take notes from this accident, south Asia is not Europe or west. others don't like us, she played stupid game and paid price.*
> 
> *do more amen ki aasha tamashaa....*
> 
> *I have no sympathy for her.*



Thats a pretty disgusting thing to say. The girl obviously had a close connection to Bangladesh...and you are blaming her murder on that and have no sympathy towards the gruesome fate meted to her by some sickos? If an Indian gets murdered in the US or Canada because of a racist hate crime....should I say its the Indians fault for being there in the first place...that they should have known and paid heed to the KKK existing etc? What logic is that?

We cannot paint all Bangladeshis with a broad stroke on account of some of their nutjobs (like the one that has just now posted below me). 500,000 Indians work in Bangladesh and remit about 3 - 4 billion dollars each year back to India. Indians and Bangladeshis for the most part (esp outside defence forums) get along quite well and integrate quite seamlessly into each others environments and cultures (given the history).

Yes Indians will have to take diligence and care when they are visiting their neighbourhood and esp should be for Bangladesh now, just like they must within their own country a lot of the time. I certainly have to when I visit say Delhi.

Of course in light of the events, we must be even more cautious in Bangladesh as foreigners generally should now be...but we must give Bangladeshis the opportunity to tackle this serious problem and judge them after some time....not jump to paint them all as one negative dangerous monolith. Look at how many of them here have opposed many of the remarks of their own countrymen and continue to do so....even though its a defence forum and one of their countrymen indulging in supporting/justifying the crime is a liberation war veteran (the one posting below me).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

idune said:


> While that is true but one need to understand this was intended outcome planned by this heinous crime. And from following one can understand which country orchestrated this crime from behind the scene and intend to benefit from this crime.
> 
> *Unprecedented terror in Bangladesh and post analysis*
> 
> *Who benefits from fallout?*
> 
> 5 of the Japanese victims were working on much waited metro rail project in Bangladesh. Their brutal killing will put project future in jeopardy. Because Awami League with its politically motivated repression against opposition could not tackle REAL terror and protect Japanese citizens in such vital project. Only one country can see benefit from such fallout, and let it be for intelligent and informed mind to figure out the name of that bullying country in the region.
> 
> 9 Italians are biggest from a single country killed in this heinous crime. So far information indicates Italians were working for different buying house which actively source garments from Bangladesh. EU is single biggest destination for more than 80% of Bangladeshi export earnings. One can expect there will be fallout from EU reaction as Germans already decided not to allow Bangladeshi air cargo. Again same regional bully would benefit from such negative impact on Bangladesh garments export.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/terroris...analysis-footage.437458/page-51#ixzz4DXtkvNoX



Yah we get it, its all one big conspiracy by DADA to make Bangladesh shrivel up and starve. Blah blah blah.

You extremist conspiracy whackos are something else.


----------



## asad71

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Oh do be quiet with your idiotic and confused rants.
> 
> According to you these guys were 'patriotic resistance' one minute and Indian agents another. Have some shame when contradicting your own words so blatantly.
> 
> Please think carefully next time before posting as it reflects badly on other BD professionals (if indeed you ever were one).
> 
> OFFTOPIC: I've noticed the quality of posts from 'senior' Bangladeshi on this forum is shockingly poor. One was quoting a Facebook comment the other day to prove that the whole thing was a RAW conspiracy and here we have this.



Wear our glasses and read the second post again. I was merely stating in English what is written in that Bengali report. It also brings out some other interesting points.
a. Initially the strength of these boys was stated to be eight. Four bodies are accounted for. The fifth being that of a cook. Another supposedly arrested guy's identity has not been disclosed. So there is a confusion in the numbers.
b. Only one pistol and one AK-22 rifle were found in the spot. It is highly unlikely that such a large police and RAB force was kept at bay the whole night only with these two weapons. And they also managed to kill two police officers and injure two constables.


----------



## EasyNow

asad71 said:


> Wear our glasses and read the second post again. I was merely stating in English what is written in that Bengali report. It also brings out some other interesting points.
> a. Initially the strength of these boys was stated to be eight. Four bodies are accounted for. The fifth being that of a cook. Another supposedly arrested guy's identity has not been disclosed. So there is a confusion in the numbers.
> b. Only one pistol and one AK-22 rifle were found in the spot. It is highly unlikely that such a large police and RAB force was kept at bay the whole night only with these two weapons. And they also managed to kill two police officers and injure two constables.



You are the one posting conflicting points of view, my eyes are fine. 

It is easy after the fact to point out mistakes. The police tried to intervene earlier and as a result 2 policemen were killed. In these circumstances, the authorities acted as they best perceived - what are you trying to prove? Our brave officers are not fools, neither are they God to know the minds of suicidal killers.

Hostage situations are tricky for the very reason that an innocent may be hurt. It is extremely sad that a chef was killed in the melee .

It is also quite clear that the police or RAB is not equipped to deal with this sort of situation. It is an unprecedented scenario, so please appreciate your soldiers and police for doing what they did.

Regarding the numbers, some confusion is expected in this chaos but I never heard the 8 figure you mentioned. What is clear is that ISIS separately named and pictured 5 terrorists - that is a fact. As is the fact that these boys abandoned their families months ago. As is the witness testimony of the survivors. Or do you believe these are all RAW stooges?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

At some point in the future (maybe not just yet), the various threads dealing with this topic should be consolidated into one and maybe stickied. What do mods think?

@waz @WAJsal @Manticore @Oscar @WebMaster


----------



## idune

Nilgiri said:


> At some point in the future (maybe not just yet), the various threads dealing with this topic should be consolidated into one and maybe stickied. What do mods think?
> 
> @waz @WAJsal @Manticore @Oscar @WebMaster




How Bangladesh section should run, none of indian business. Unless offcource this is a forum operated by indians in disguise.


----------



## idune

Bilal9 said:


> @idune ...
> 
> Pashapashi ghor thakley agun ek ghor thekey onno ghoreyo chhoraitey parey.
> 
> Tara ki eto boro risk nibey?



This analogy is not applicable in this case. pasher ghor sompurno alada desh; tader sorkar, nirapotta bebostha alada. Kintu amder khrap in garments tara shorashri lavoban. In past indians acted against Bangladesh garments. Off late they prevented Awami league to take Chinese duty free access because China set a rule that will not allow to use indian textile to export in China.


----------



## Nilgiri

idune said:


> How Bangladesh section should run, none of indian business. Unless offcource this is a forum operated by indians in disguise.



You make an issue out of every little thing. Have some juice and relax. There is no big conspiracy afoot, it was just a suggestion.


----------



## idune

*BD commandos may have killed hostage 'by mistake'*

Bangladeshi security forces may have accidentally shot dead an innocent kitchen worker when they stormed a Dhaka cafe where gunmen were holding people hostage, police have said, reports Al Jazeera.


Saiful Islam Chowkidar, a pizza maker at the Holey Artisan restaurant, was among six men who were killed by the security forces on Saturday when commandos stormed the eatery to end a 12-hour siege, a senior police official said on Tuesday.

"We killed six people in the restaurant. A case has been registered against five. The sixth man was a restaurant employee," Saiful Islam, a top police official investigating the attack, told Reuters news agency.

"He may not be involved," he said, adding that the investigation was going on.

Police named five men as attackers in a case filed on Tuesday to allow them to launch official investigations, including questioning families of the gunmen for clues as to what turned them into killers.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...commandos-may-have-killed-hostage-'by-mistake'


----------



## Gandh brandi

after some claimed that Faraaz was Nibras' friend. 

জন্ম থেকে আয়োডিনের অভাবে চিন্তাশক্তি লোপ তো পেয়েছেই আর ছোট মাছ, মলা-ঢেলা, মিস্টি কুমড়া না খেয়ে vitamin A এর অভাবে চোখ নষ্ট করে ফেললে যা হয়। অনেকের আবার এগুলা খেয়েও ভুয়া online news পড়তে পড়তে চোখ নষ্ট হয়ে গিয়েছে।
অন্ধরা বলে Faraaz আর Nibras নাকি বন্ধু ছিল!
বাহ! গল্প লিখতে ওস্তাদ একেকজন!







আবারও আসতে হলো।
মজার ব্যাপার কি, আমাদের দেশে গুনের কদর বেশিরভাগ মানুষ করতে পারে না। নাহলে যে ছেলে তার বন্ধুরদের বাঁচাতে গিয়ে জীবন দিলো আমরা তাকে নিয়ে লাফালাফি না করে, যে ছেলে মানুষ ধরে ধরে জবাই করলো তার জন্য 'আহা-উহু' লাগিয়ে দিয়েছি। আফসোস আমাদের উপর। আমাদের মতন মানবতা ও বিচক্ষণতায় 'আশিক্ষিত' একটা জাতির হাতে হাতে স্মার্টফোন, ফেসবুক আর ইন্টারনেট দিলে যা হয়। আমরা জানি না তা কিভাবে চালাতে হয়। নিজেরাই যদি ২৪ ঘণ্টা আগে একজনকে ভালো ভালো বলে, কোন ছাতার online news portal আর কোন ছাতার ফেসবুক profile থেকে share করা জিনিস দেখে বিচার বিবেচনা না করেই কিভাবে তাকে জঙ্গি বলা শুরু করে দিলাম? এইভাবে আমরা বেক্কলের মতন যদি share দিতে থাকি তাহলে আমাদের চেয়ে গাধা আর কেউ কি আছে?
আপনারা লাশ দেখতে চান? Faraaz এর লাশ? লাশ দেখলেই তো শান্তি হবে? তাহলেই বিশ্বাস করবেন যে সে আসলেই তার বন্ধুদের জন্য সুযোগ দেয়া সত্ত্বেও থেকে গিয়েছে? বিশ্বাস করবেন যে মৃত্যু নিশ্চিত জেনেও সে কাপুরুষের কাতারে দাঁড়াতে রাজি হয় নাই? আমরা এইধরনের ছবি দিতে চাই নাই কিন্তু আপনাদের বেক্কলগিরির নমুনা দেখে দিতেই হচ্ছে। নিচের ছবিতে grey রঙের যে ছেলেটিকে জবাই করা অবস্থায় দেখছেন সেটিই Faraaz এর লাশ। আর পাশেই তার বান্ধবীদের লাশ। Red circle দিয়ে identifying attributes চিহ্নিত করে দেয়া হয়েছে যাতে আপনাদের মধ্যে যারা চোখ থাকতেও 'অন্ধ' তারা যাতে বুঝতে পারে। কিছুদিন আগেই তার মা এই tshirt টা কিনে দিয়েছিল। কতো লাশ এর ছবি দেখালে আপনারা বিশ্বাস করবেন? দেখতেই পাচ্ছেন তাকে মারার আগে তার কব্জি আলাদা করা হয়েছিলো। কেন তা আমরা জানি না। এর কারণ হতে পারে- সে বাথরুমে তার বন্ধুদের নিয়ে লুকিয়ে থেকে তার পরিবারকে SMS করার খবর আমাদের দেশের 'নামেমাত্র' সাংবাদিকরা TV তে বারবার বলার জন্য। অথবা হতে পারে এই হাত দিয়েই সে তার বন্ধুদের বাঁচাতে খুনিদের পথ আটকিয়েছিল দেখে। যে কারনেই হোক, আপনি, আপনারা অথবা আমি - আমাদের দেশের সুসন্তান Faraaz এর নখের সমপরিমাণ যোগ্যতা রাখিনা তার এই আত্মত্যাগ কে প্রশ্নবিদ্ধ করার জন্য। জীবনে তার কি না ছিল? তাও কিছুর মায়া করে নাই, আর আমরা? কেউ কেউ তার এই আত্মত্যাগ কে প্রশ্ন করে খুনিদের ছবি নিয়ে মায়া ঝরায় যাচ্ছে। থুঃ তাঁদের মুখে। লজ্জা হওয়া উচিত।
দয়া করে এভাবে নিজেদের ক্ষতি নিজেরা করবেন না, দেশের ক্ষতি করবেননা। কোন খবর/rumour ছড়ানোর অথবা share করার আগে source যাচাই বাছাই করে নিন। নাহলে আপনারা জাতির brainwash এর ভাগীদার হবেন। আপনারা সবাই এখন একটা ভয়ের মধ্যে দিয়ে যাচ্ছেন আর এই ভয়কে কাজে লাগিয়েই একটি স্বার্থান্বেষী মহল ফায়দা এবং খ্যাতি লুটে নিবে। আপনাদের কাজ তাদের থামানো।
আর হ্যাঁ, আমরাও Faraaz এর নখের সমতুল্য যোগ্যতা রাখি না।
Faraaz, আমরা লজ্জিত। আমরা তোমার সঠিক মর্যাদা দিতে পারছি না। তুমি জীবন হারিয়েও জীবনকে জিতে নিয়েছ। আমাদের এতদিনের দেখিয়ে আসা সাহসিকতা, সবকিছু - তোমার দেখানো সাহসের কাছে কিছুই না।
পারলে মাফ করে দিও আমাদেরকে।






আগের ছবি প্রমাণসহ present করার পরেও কিছু 'মানুষ' সন্দেহ করেই যাচ্ছে কারণ তাঁদের কাছে online news portal আর কাল্পনিক name ওয়ালা Facebook Profile থেকে শেয়ার করা পোষ্ট বেশি সত্যি লাগে।
তাই এই নিন, প্রমাণ পর্ব ২ - একই জুতা পায়ে যেটা সে কিছুদিন আগেই নিজের Facebook profile এ দিয়েছিলো।
যারা এখনও সন্দেহ করে বসে আছেন তারা দয়া করে নিজেরাই নিজেদের গায়ে থুথু মেরে নিন অন্য কেউ এসে মারার আগে।
কয়েকটা তথ্যঃ
- Faraaz ও তার বন্ধুদের গভীর রাতেই মেরে ফেলা হয় যা ছবিতে প্রকাশ করেছে জঙ্গিরা। সকাল পর্যন্ত বেঁচে থাকার কথাটি গুজব, মানুষের স্রেফ 'আশা' ছিল যে সে বাঙ্গালি দেখে বেঁচে যাবে। কিন্তু তার বন্ধুদের বাঁচাতে গিয়ে রাতেই বাকি বিদেশীদের সাথে তার প্রাণ দিতে হয়। গুজব কে সত্যি বানিয়েছে online news portal গুলো।
- Faraaz ও তার বন্ধুদের বাথরুমে লুকিয়ে থাকার কথা লাইভ কভারেজে মূর্খের মতন বলে দেয়া হয়। এর আগ পর্যন্ত ফারায তার পরিবারের সাথে এসএমএস এর মাধ্যমে যোগাযোগ করছিলেন।


Moral of the story: Bangali never appreciates its heroes

source

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## extra terrestrial

idune said:


> *Foreign firms cancel travel to Bangladesh after Dhaka cafe attack*
> _*Foreign nationals in building and garment industries told to stay home and hospitality sector sees rise in cancellations*_
> 
> Foreign companies with nationals working in Bangladesh’s garment and building industries have suspended travel to the country and told workers to stay at home after a deadly attack by Islamic militants on a restaurant in Dhaka.
> 
> The hospitality sector is also seeing cancellations, hotels are tightening security and foreign embassies are looking at reducing staffing after the attack on Friday claimed the lives of nine Italians, seven Japanese, an American, an Indian and some Bangladeshi nationals.
> 
> He said that after a foreigner was killed in Bangladesh last year, some overseas companies pared back travel to the country and asked for meetings to be held in Bangkok, New Delhi or Hong Kong instead.
> 
> Islam said: “This time the intensity of the threat is much higher and we will definitely see companies altering their plans.”
> 
> Sudhir Dhingra, the head of Orient Craft based in the Indian city of Gurgaon, said: “There’ll definitely be an impact on the garment industry. I was just speaking to a top label which said its official who was supposed to visit Bangladesh to inspect an order has refused to go.”
> 
> Bangladesh garment exporters who dealt with some of those killed in the attack were still coming to terms with what has happened. “I was doing business with six of the nine Italians who died. It’s shocking and heartbreaking,” said Meshba Uddin Ali, the managing director of Wega Fashion Sweater.
> 
> Amos Ho, a senior manager at Pou Chen, one of the world’s largest makers of trainers for brands such as Nike, Adidas and Puma, said: “We’ve urged our employees to be cautious. They have to pay attention to their personal safety.”
> 
> Industry analysts have suggested clothing brands may now consider shifting out of Bangladesh to less unsettled countries in Asia, such as Cambodia and Sri Lanka. No major companies have yet signalled official plans.
> 
> “There are no plans on changing any sourcing, but we are following developments closely,” Sweden’s H&M said in a statement echoed by other big retailers. The US and British embassies in Bangladesh may reduce staff numbers, one diplomatic source said, and ask only essential staff to stay on.
> 
> The Japanese construction companies Obayashi and Shimizu, which both have more than a dozen employees working on bridge projects in Bangladesh, said they had advised staff to stay indoors.
> 
> At least two five-star hotels in Dhaka that cater primarily to business clients said they had received cancellations since Friday’s attack. “Whenever people book it’s usually within two or three days of their visit to Dhaka and now nobody is doing any bookings at all,” said a source at one of the hotels, adding that this week was typically quiet due to the upcoming Eid celebrations.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ms-cancel-travel-bangladesh-dhaka-cafe-attack



I do believe the West and Japan will be wary of withdrawing their economic commitments towards Bangladesh since that will effectively push the government to completely rely on China.

End of the day, terrorism is a global problem. If we are scared, they win...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

extra terrestrial said:


> I do believe the West and Japan will be wary of withdrawing their economic commitments towards Bangladesh since that will effectively push the government to completely rely on China.
> 
> End of the day, terrorism is a global problem. If we are scared, they win...



Awami League regime on advise from its master in Delhi, already destroyed any chance of Chinese goodwill. Deep Sea project, power plant in Bashkhalli are good examples why Chinese are not interested in dealing with current regime and making big investment in Bangladesh. That is why even Padma bridge fund from China got stuck. So using China card is no longer there for the regime. US and and Japanese are well aware of that fact.


----------



## Arthur

JICA "will remain firmly committed to contributing to the development of Bangladesh."

*The Attack in Dhaka, Bangladesh*

It is extremely regrettable that seven Japanese people were killed and one injured in a terrorist attack in Dhaka, Bangladesh, on July 1. The eight were consultants engaged in survey work for JICA. They were participating in a preparatory survey related to an infrastructure project to improve the urban transit situation in Dhaka, where traffic is rapidly increasing. Sadly, these people, who worked hard for the development of Bangladesh, became caught up in this incident. It is impossible to suppress our anger at the criminals who carried out this act of terrorism. I sincerely pray that those whose lives were lost will rest in peace and offer my condolences to their loved ones. I also pray for the earliest possible recovery of the person who was injured. On behalf of JICA, I would like to offer as much support as possible to all the family members.

The people who were killed and injured not only participated in survey work in Bangladesh, together with JICA they also contributed to the growth of developing countries and were expected to continue doing so. It is a matter of great sorrow to us that these precious comrades were killed or injured.

Because last October a Japanese man was killed in northwest Bangladesh, we elevated our safety measures and have been alerting all JICA-related personnel to the danger. And JICA was just recently warning them again to be extra cautious, particularly during and just after Ramadan. It is quite regrettable that this result came about despite those efforts.

We at JICA will continue giving top priority to the safety of JICA-related personnel and thoroughly assessing the situation on the ground in the places where we do our work. We also remain firmly committed to contributing to the development of Bangladesh.

Shinichi Kitaoka
President
Japan International Cooperation Agency


link:
JICA 


---------------

*Case filed over Dhaka attack*
Staff Correspondent | Update: 23:31, Jul 04, 2016


A case was filed with Gulshan police station on Monday night over the recent terror attack on a Spanish restaurant at Gulshan in the capital city that left 28 people killed.

The assistant police commissioner of Gulshan zone confirmed the matter of filing the case.

Police said case has been filed against five attackers along with a number of unidentified people. Earlier in the evening, police sources said a number of cases were being prepared to be filed against the attackers and some other people.




Case filed over Dhaka attack||Prothom Alo 

*--------------------------------*



*Court seeks Dhaka attack case report by 24 August *

Staff Correspondent | Update: 17:17, Jul 06, 2016


Dhaka Chief Metropolitan Magistrate's (CMM) Court on Wednesday asked police to submit a detailed report on Gulshan’s Holey Artisan Bakery attack by 24 August.
Metropolitan magistrate Snigdha Rani Chakrawarty passed the order after police placed the case documents in the court.
A case under anti-terrorism act was filed with the Gulshan police station on Monday night accusing a number of unidentified people for Friday's terror attack on the Spanish restaurant that killed at least 20.



Court seeks Dhaka attack case report by 24 August || Prothom Alo


----------



## idune

Another Awami League leader (Shafiur Rahman an ex janoter moncha leader) son Tahmidur Rahman turned IS terrorist and now threatening to strike. Looks like Awami League with help of india created terror incubator against Bangladesh.

http://www.bd-desh.net/newsdetail/detail/200/226010


----------



## extra terrestrial

idune said:


> Awami League regime on advise from its master in Delhi, already destroyed any chance of Chinese goodwill. Deep Sea project, power plant in Bashkhalli are good examples why Chinese are not interested in dealing with current regime and making big investment in Bangladesh. That is why even Padma bridge fund from China got stuck. So using China card is no longer there for the regime. US and and Japanese are well aware of that fact.



Well, the Chinese do not keep that typical village-politics mentality like us... 

It's true that the cancellation of the Sonadia project has irked them but China will keep on trying to engage with Bangladesh anyhow, no matter what. There has been no sign from the Chinese of ignoring Bangladesh.

Despite all her political strategies, Hasina will remain vigilant about the economic growth. And don't forget that a significant number of the parliamentarians as well as AL leaders are businessmen and industrialists.

If the West and Japan pulls out its economic commitments with Bangladesh, then it leaves the government with the only alternative: China and Hasina will be bound to follow that alternative.


----------



## Solomon2

kobiraaz said:


> If I donate money to ISIS am I innocent? There is your answer. Choose your answer as you wish. I don't see any difference between ISIS aand Israel. Zionists also started as terrorists before 1947.....


You are either a very sick in the head person or severely misinformed. Maybe both. While this is not the thread for this discussion, everyone can see today that Zionists are NOT terrorists. Sure not everyone can admit that openly. But that doesn't justify perpetrating the lies and linguistic perversions, especially since the object is to make _real_ terrorists look less bad than they are.






*IS says Dhaka cafe slaughter a glimpse of what’s coming*
BY AT EDITOR _on_ JULY 6, 2016 _in_ SOUTH ASIA, TOP NEWS

*By Ruma Paul*

DHAKA (Reuters) – Islamic State has warned of repeated attacks in Bangladesh and beyond until rule by _sharia, _or Islamic law, is established, saying in a video last week’s killing of 20 people in a Dhaka cafe was merely a glimpse of what is to come.




A U.S. family residing in Bangladesh mourns for their friends who were killed in the attack on the Holey Artisan Bakery and the O’Kitchen Restaurant, at a makeshift memorial near the attack site, in Dhaka, Bangladesh, July 5, 2016. REUTERS/Adnan Abidi

Five Bangladesh militants, most from wealthy, liberal families, stormed the upmarket restaurant on Friday and murdered customers, the majority of them foreigners, from Italy, Japan, India and the United States, before they were gunned down.

“What you witnessed in Bangladesh … was a glimpse. This will repeat, repeat and repeat until you lose and we win and the_sharia_ is established throughout the world,” said a man identified as Bangladeshi fighter Abu Issa al-Bengali, in the video monitored by SITE intelligence site.

Bangladesh has rejected the Islamic State’s claim of responsibility for the Friday attack and blamed it on a domestic militant group.

It was one of the deadliest attacks in Bangladesh, where Islamic State and al-Qaeda have claimed a series of killings of liberals and members of religious minorities in the past year. The government has also dismissed those claims.

The IS video began with pictures of recent attacks in Paris, Brussels and Orlando in the United States that the Middle East-based militants have claimed.

The fighter in the video, who spoke in both Bengali and English, said Bangladesh must know that it was now part of a bigger battlefield to establish the cross-border “caliphate” the group proclaimed in 2014.

“I want to tell the rulers of Bangladesh that the jihad you see today is not the same that you knew in the past,” he said from a busy street in the militant group’s_ de facto_ capital of Raqqa, in Syria. “The jihad that is waged today is a jihad under the shade of the Caliphate.”

Though Bangladesh has rejected the IS claim of responsibility for Friday’s attack, police said they were stepping up security in response to the video threat.

“We are taking this issue seriously. All our units concerned are working tirelessly,” said deputy police inspector general Shahidur Rahman.

Police believe the domestic Jamaat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh, which has pledged allegiance to Islamic State, played a significant role in organizing the band of privileged, educated young men who carried out the attack.

Police have said they are hunting for six members of the group suspected to have helped the attackers.

But foreign security experts say the scale and sophistication of the attack on the Holey Artisan bakery cafe pointed to some level of guidance from international militant groups.

Officials in Dhaka said on Tuesday police commandos had mistakenly shot dead a restaurant chef during the operation to end the siege.

H.T. Imam, a political adviser to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, also said security officials had seen online warnings about an impending attack on Friday and ordered major hotels and restaurants in the neighborhood of the cafe shut.

But they missed the actual target, he said.

(Writing by Sanjeev Miglani; Editing by Robert Birsel)


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any more pics of the operations (especially of the specialist units involved)? 

I have found surprsingly few thus far.


----------



## idune

extra terrestrial said:


> Well, the Chinese do not keep that typical village-politics mentality like us...
> 
> It's true that the cancellation of the Sonadia project has irked them but China will keep on trying to engage with Bangladesh anyhow, no matter what. There has been no sign from the Chinese of ignoring Bangladesh.
> 
> Despite all her political strategies, Hasina will remain vigilant about the economic growth. And don't forget that a significant number of the parliamentarians as well as AL leaders are businessmen and industrialists.
> 
> If the West and Japan pulls out its economic commitments with Bangladesh, then it leaves the government with the only alternative: China and Hasina will be bound to follow that alternative.



In deep sea port, in duty free access and in industrial zone request, Awami League listened to indian dictate and did not allow investment. What makes you think even if China offer investment Awami League will take it over its existential support from India?


----------



## extra terrestrial

idune said:


> In deep sea port, in duty free access and in industrial zone request, Awami League listened to indian dictate and did not allow investment. What makes you think even if China offer investment Awami League will take it over its existential support from India?



AL could reject those offers because Japan provided the alternative i.e. the $5 billion loan, investment offers from JETRO representatives. If there is no alternative, then AL will have no other option but to accept the Chinese offers. As I said they cannot afford to ignore the economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

extra terrestrial said:


> AL could reject those offers because Japan provided the alternative i.e. the $5 billion loan, investment offers from JETRO representatives. If there is no alternative, then AL will have no other option but to accept the Chinese offers. As I said they cannot afford to ignore the economic growth.



You may not willing to admit, Awami League already ignored economic growth by NOT allowing deep sea port, not taking duty free access and now not allowing Chinese fund for building Padma barrage. In fact Japan also asked to provide land to create industrial zone and that was not provided since Hasina's Japan visit 3 years ago. Banking, construction, manpower export all are in downhill. Growth numbers are highly fabricated using utter lie. So Hasian is not worried about economic growth (cosmetic development like flyover does not count) so long she has formula from india to cook the book.


----------



## extra terrestrial

idune said:


> You may not willing to admit, Awami League already ignored economic growth by NOT allowing deep sea port, not taking duty free access and now not allowing Chinese fund for building Padma barrage. In fact Japan also asked to provide land to create industrial zone and that was not provided since Hasina's Japan visit 3 years ago. Banking, construction, manpower export all are in downhill. Growth numbers are highly fabricated using utter lie. So Hasian is not worried about economic growth (cosmetic development like flyover does not count) so long she has formula from india to cook the book.



Not really, I've already expressed the significance of a deep sea port multiple times. There is no reason of rejecting Japan, I think they have been provided land in Matarbari. 

The thing is that the deep sea port or the Ganges barrage will have significant long term effects and AL, just like every other political party in Bangladesh, have short sighted strategies; they are more concerned on things which will have immediate effects. The economy is definitely not in a desired state but at least moving forward which is the only matter of attainment for AL, they wouldn't like to have it slip away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Politics,Politics and Politics...Bruh...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

BDforever said:


> OC of Banani Thana of Police, has martyred



I disagree. OC salauddin was a police thug. His hand was full of blood. He has killed many Jamat-BNP activists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Nilgiri said:


>



"Lyk A Bawss"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> I disagree. OC salauddin was a police thug. His hand was full of blood. He has killed many Jamat-BNP activists.



And you know this how? Did you personally know him?

The assailants were armed with explosives and AK-22's. 

Those police officers weren't trained and likely not properly equipped to deal with the situation. Lack of common sense on their part may be one criticism along with other nuances of the police force. 

Do not let your political convictions cloud your judgement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Loki said:


> And you know this how? Did you personally know him?
> 
> The assailants were armed with explosives and AK-22's.
> 
> Those police officers weren't trained and likely not properly equipped to deal with the situation. Lack of common sense on their part may be one criticism along with other nuances of the police force.
> 
> Do not let your political convictions cloud your judgement.



100 of my brothers has been killed, 1000 of them handicap and 10s of thousand on the run due to Awami goopali scum police. Every other day one my brother being killed in the name of cross fire.

Sala was one of those gopali police.


----------



## Glorino

In Jedah and Medina in Saudi Arabia- Saudi armed forces are very well equiped yet Pakistani terrorist (ie 12 out of 19 terrorist being Pakistani) were able to outwit and kill civilians.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Al-zakir said:


> 100 of my brothers has been killed, 1000 of them handicap and 10s of thousand on the run due to Awami goopali scum police. Every other day one my brother being killed in the name of cross fire.
> 
> Sala was on of those gopali police.




Sir,do you support Jamat-e-Islam ?


----------



## idune

Loki said:


> And you know this how? Did you personally know him?
> Do not let your political convictions cloud your judgement.



What world you live in?? Oh wait, inside 5 sq mile of elite and army enclosure - sheeh. OC Salauddin was posted in Mirpur area before and know for terror and killing people. Because, he is "gopali" or from Sheikh Mujib village home Gopalganj, no justice can touch him.

*Wife sues Mirpur cops** -Court orders judicial probe*
http://www.thedailystar.net/wife-sues-mirpur-cops-34197

*Custodial death *
*OC trying to suppress case: Victim's wife narrates*
http://thedailynewnation.com/news/20938/oc-trying-to--suppress-case-victims-wife-narrates.html

*Murder case filed against Mirpur OC, SI*
http://en.prothom-alo.com/bangladesh/news/51024/Murder-case-filed-against-Mirpur-OC-SI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153613484997031





A group of Bangladeshi children has tried to re-enact the ghastly scenes of the deadly terror attack in Dhaka last Sunday.

At least 20 people, including an Indian student, were killed in the attack launched by six terrorists at an upmarket café.

The video shows a group of children carrying fake weapons targeting people just as the terrorists did last Sunday.

Check out the video:


https://www.facebook.com/smmodyssey/


----------



## ~Phoenix~

idune said:


> What world you live in?? Oh wait, inside 5 sq mile of elite and army enclosure - sheeh. OC Salauddin was posted in Mirpur area before and know for terror and killing people. Because, he is "gopali" or from Sheikh Mujib village home Gopalganj, no justice can touch him.
> 
> *Wife sues Mirpur cops** -Court orders judicial probe*
> http://www.thedailystar.net/wife-sues-mirpur-cops-34197
> 
> *Custodial death *
> *OC trying to suppress case: Victim's wife narrates*
> http://thedailynewnation.com/news/20938/oc-trying-to--suppress-case-victims-wife-narrates.html
> 
> *Murder case filed against Mirpur OC, SI*
> http://en.prothom-alo.com/bangladesh/news/51024/Murder-case-filed-against-Mirpur-OC-SI




How about the hundreds of people your party hacks to death?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> 100 of my brothers has been killed, 1000 of them handicap and 10s of thousand on the run due to Awami goopali scum police. Every other day one my brother being killed in the name of cross fire.
> 
> Sala was one of those gopali police.



Well, I have to give to you. You are at least honest. I like that. You are not like the hypocrites here. 

See, the police force can do whatever they want. They can arrest whomever they please, JeI or not. They have almost no oversight while the government enjoys staying in power unhindered from civil society pressure. 

While I do not agree with views of the JeI, I do not however agree with their suppression. Many of whom are in over-crowded prisons without trial. They have rights. 

A police force like that and increasing hints that the JeI will, or already had gone underground. Now the question is, how far are they willing to go for their ideology? I understand that the JeI are a committed and a disciplined lot unlike the other two. The police force are far from disciplined. And these developments are attracting attention from elsewhere - The sort of attention that you'd never want. And that is something for all to worry about. 



~Phoenix~ said:


> Sir,do you support Jamat-e-Islam ?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Al-zakir said:


> I disagree. OC salauddin was a police thug. His hand was full of blood. He has killed many Jamat-BNP activists.


A martyr is a martyr. He had an honorable death while he was on duty. You have no authority to curse a dedicated police officer's killing by the Jamaati hooligans.



extra terrestrial said:


> Ganges barrage



Can you give us a knowledge how the Ganges Barrage, probably a costly 4 billion USD project, will benefit the country or achieve development? The price tag is high because the govt organisations in which our engineers are employed are incapable to design and build this one by themselves?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## extra terrestrial

bluesky said:


> Can you give us a knowledge how the Ganges Barrage, probably a costly 4 billion USD project, will benefit the country or achieve development? The price tag is high because the govt organisations in which our engineers are employed are incapable to design and build this one by themselves?



About 120 rivers in the Rajshahi and Khulna division are dying or already dead. The Ganges barrage is planned to rejuvenate them by harvesting the rain water. It will will also prevent the saline intrusion in the rivers. 

"If the Ganges Barrage is built, it is estimated that an additional 2.6 million tonnes of food grains would be produced and 240,000 tonnes of fish would be available. Furthermore, the Ganges Barrage would have provided more water to the river near the Rooppur Nuclear Plant, being constructed in Pabna with Russian assistance."

http://www.thedailystar.net/op-ed/politics/why-does-bangladesh-need-the-ganges-barrage-104290

This project is part of the Bangladesh Delta Plan 2100, designed to mitigate the effects of Climate Change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

~Phoenix~ said:


> Sir,do you support Jamat-e-Islam ?



I'm anti Awami ghaddar league.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Al-zakir said:


> I'm anti Awami ghaddar league.





Loki said:


> Well, I have to give to you. You are at least honest. I like that. You are not like the hypocrites here.
> 
> See, the police force can do whatever they want. They can arrest whomever they please, JeI or not. They have almost no oversight while the government enjoys staying in power unhindered from civil society pressure.
> 
> While I do not agree with views of the JeI, I do not however agree with their suppression. Many of whom are in over-crowded prisons without trial. They have rights.
> 
> A police force like that and increasing hints that the JeI will, or already had gone underground. Now the question is, how far are they willing to go for their ideology? I understand that the JeI are a committed and a disciplined lot unlike the other two. The police force are far from disciplined. And these developments are attracting attention from elsewhere - The sort of attention that you'd never want. And that is something for all to worry about.
> 
> 
> Yes.



Aaaahh,Politics is something my brain is not insane enough to understand... 



extra terrestrial said:


> About 120 rivers in the Rajshahi and Khulna division are dying or already dead. The Ganges barrage is planned to rejuvenate them by harvesting the rain water. It will will also prevent the saline intrusion in the rivers.
> 
> "If the Ganges Barrage is built, it is estimated that an additional 2.6 million tonnes of food grains would be produced and 240,000 tonnes of fish would be available. Furthermore, the Ganges Barrage would have provided more water to the river near the Rooppur Nuclear Plant, being constructed in Pabna with Russian assistance."
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/op-ed/politics/why-does-bangladesh-need-the-ganges-barrage-104290
> 
> This project is part of the Bangladesh Delta Plan 2100, designed to mitigate the effects of Climate Change.



Thats great! When will this project start?


----------



## Skywalker

Glorino said:


> In Jedah and Medina in Saudi Arabia- Saudi armed forces are very well equiped yet Pakistani terrorist (ie 12 out of 19 terrorist being Pakistani) were able to outwit and kill civilians.


What Pakistani terrorist Mr. The 12 they have apprehended are on suspicion nothing else and we know how saudies work, so it's better for you to not generalise things here.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> I'm anti Awami ghaddar league.



Sure thing mate. No problem! Many here feel the same way. 

Just don't go about justifying their murders just because....

They were killed by the terrorists who murdered all those innocents who had absolutely nothing to do with killing your brethren. By doing justifying the deaths of those police officers, you are justifying that particular act in which they were KIA. 

You gotta be real careful on what you type on the Internet Al-Zakir. This forum has no bars in regards to this. I'd say the same to that turd @idune Though your government hasn't declared anything if ISIS is involved, pledging allegiance to them can get people into serious trouble. Those Americans won't give a damn about your politics. 

So, please, for the love of the Ummah, use your brain instead of throwing rocks at everything. 

Like I said, don't let your political convictions cloud your judgement! You have no idea of the forces we are dealing with here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

extra terrestrial said:


> About 120 rivers in the Rajshahi and Khulna division are dying or already dead. The Ganges barrage is planned to rejuvenate them by harvesting the rain water. It will will also prevent the saline intrusion in the rivers.
> 
> "If the Ganges Barrage is built, it is estimated that an additional 2.6 million tonnes of food grains would be produced and 240,000 tonnes of fish would be available. Furthermore, the Ganges Barrage would have provided more water to the river near the Rooppur Nuclear Plant, being constructed in Pabna with Russian assistance."
> http://www.thedailystar.net/op-ed/politics/why-does-bangladesh-need-the-ganges-barrage-104290
> This project is part of the Bangladesh Delta Plan 2100, designed to mitigate the effects of Climate Change.



You know perfectly well about the economic benefits once this barrage is built. However, I must say that many more billions of dollars worth of supplementary jobs will have to be done to make the barrage construction project a success.

The 120 rivers or so that you have mentioned will require dredging and raising their banks. This should be complemented with the construction of many hundreds of sluice gates. It is too expensive for BD to support their construction when it is still a poor country and is without the right kind of engineering/survey manpower.

I have seen in my home district many unwise projects. The river banks have been raised high on both the sides of a flow. But, not a single regulatory water gate can be seen for miles. So, during monsoon the river water flows straight to the downstream Padma, from where it goes to the sea. On the other hand the peasants depend on rainfall and pump up underground water when it could have been different have there been water gates with regulatory system at some intervals along the banks.

Anyway, many and many sluice gates and other structures are a required component to make the Ganges barrage project a success. Controlling water within a small river is not the only issue. It must be supported by also a water management system like when to open the gates and when/where to close. I have not seen anything like this in BD.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

bluesky said:


> You know perfectly well about the economic benefits once this barrage is built. However, I must say that many more billions of dollars worth of supplementary jobs will have to be done to make the barrage construction project a success.
> 
> The 120 rivers or so that you have mentioned will require dredging and raising their banks. This should be complemented with the construction of many hundreds of sluice gates. It is too expensive for BD to support their construction when it is still a poor country and is without the right of engineering/survey manpower.
> 
> I have seen in my home district many unwise projects. The river banks have been raised high on both the sides of a flow. But, not a single water gate can be seen for miles. So, during monsoon the river water flows straight to the downstream Padma, from where it goes to the sea. On the other hand the peasants depend on rainfall and pump up underground water when it could have been different has there been water gates with regulatory system at some intervals along the banks.
> 
> Anyway, many and many sluice gates and other structures are a required component to make the Ganges barrage project a success. Controlling water within a small river is not the only issue. It must be supported by also a water management system like when to open the gates and when/where to close. I have not seen anything like this in BD.



Well,I think this project will take A REALLY LONG time to come to reality....Like 15-25 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

~Phoenix~ said:


> Thats great! When will this project start?



Not sure... The detailed design and the feasibility report is awaiting approval by the cabinet.



bluesky said:


> You know perfectly well about the economic benefits once this barrage is built. However, I must say that many more billions of dollars worth of supplementary jobs will have to be done to make the barrage construction project a success.
> 
> The 120 rivers or so that you have mentioned will require dredging and raising their banks. This should be complemented with the construction of many hundreds of sluice gates. It is too expensive for BD to support their construction when it is still a poor country and is without the right of engineering/survey manpower.
> 
> I have seen in my home district many unwise projects. The river banks have been raised high on both the sides of a flow. But, not a single water gate can be seen for miles. So, during monsoon the river water flows straight to the downstream Padma, from where it goes to the sea. On the other hand the peasants depend on rainfall and pump up underground water when it could have been different has there been water gates with regulatory system at some intervals along the banks.
> 
> Anyway, many and many sluice gates and other structures are a required component to make the Ganges barrage project a success. Controlling water within a small river is not the only issue. It must be supported by also a water management system like when to open the gates and when/where to close. I have not seen anything like this in BD.



I guess the supplementary works are included in that $4 billion project. The cost-benefit analysis also looks positive. A bit of details could be found here: http://print.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2015/04/04/87446

I agree there is no dearth of projects in Bangladesh with improper planning but I haven't seen any opponent of this project within Bangladesh so far... 

If you're from the North, you may like to read this: http://www.daily-sun.com/arcprint/d...of-Ganges-Barrage-project-demanded/2016-05-25

We are going off topic btw...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Loki said:


> Sure thing mate. No problem! Many here feel the same way.
> 
> Just don't go about justifying their murders just because....
> 
> They were killed by the terrorists who murdered all those innocents who had absolutely nothing to do with killing your brethren. By doing justifying the deaths of those police officers, you are justifying that particular act in which they were KIA.
> 
> You gotta be real careful on what you type on the Internet Al-Zakir. This forum has no bars in regards to this. I'd say the same to that turd @idune Though your government hasn't declared anything if ISIS is involved, pledging allegiance to them can get people into serious trouble. Those Americans won't give a damn about your politics.
> 
> So, please, for the love of the Ummah, use your brain instead of throwing rocks at everything.
> 
> Like I said, don't let your political convictions cloud your judgement! You have no idea of the forces we are dealing with here.




Thanks and I know you mean well. There is no difference between Isis, jmb, Awami leauge or Awami gopali police. They are all low life thug and harami.

By the way, one of the killer involved in gulshaan attack was link to Awami leauge. Salauddin was killed by the people who he served when alive. You see how all mighty listen to mazlum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Al-zakir said:


> Isis, jmb, Awami leauge or Awami gopali police.



Why not add BNP to that list too?


----------



## bluesky

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...ht-of-nine-Italians-were-dining-at-same-table'

Published : 09 Jul 2016, 14:48:12

*Eight out of nine Italians were dining together in one table: Eyewitness*


It was one of the worst moments of his life. The 32-year-old assistant cook at the Holey Artisan Bakery in Dhaka city had never thought of returning to life. It was horrible, awful! 

Shobuz Hossain was describing the worst-ever attacks in modern Bangladesh history, who has seen gunmen’s firing on foreigners on the fateful night of July 1 mentioning eight out of nine Italians sat together in an eight-member table.

“I initially thought that the guests themselves were fighting. I curiously stepped ahead to see. I saw two gunmen - one in front of the main door and another inside restaurant’s hall room,” Hossain said at his tiny one-room residence in the city on Friday afternoon.

He said one of the attackers opened fire targeting a table where eight Italians, out of nine, sat together. “Foods were already served for them. They tried to hide themselves below the table once firing was opened. We were hearing shouting, screaming and gunshots.”

Hossain, who got the job barely 18 months back, said the Japanese citizens sat outside the restaurant’s hall room.

“The Japanese sat in the Lake-side corridor of the restaurant. It’s very breezy location. Many foreigners prefer to sit there,” he said. Hossain, however, does not know how and when the Japanese had been attacked as it is not possible to see outside from inside the kitchen.

The assistant cook used to work under the direct supervision of two foreign chefs - one Italian and another Argentinean.

Right after the Italians came under attack, the Italian chef ran away through the backdoor with the Argentinean chef following him, Hossain said.

“We were 10 people and took shelter inside staff toilet-cum-bathroom adjacent to the kitchen. We were hearing gunshots and bomb explosions,” he said adding that attackers took control over a waiter at gunpoint to guide the attackers.

Slightly before zero hours, the attackers locked the door from outside and switched the lights off inside the bath. After two hours, at about 2am, the attackers appeared again.

“Those who are Bangladeshi, come out. If you don’t come out we’ll hurl grenades,” Hossain quoted assailants as saying.

The attackers checked them all 10, and advised them to go inside the toilet again and locked it out.

“At one stage, we felt suffocation and were facing a problem in breathing as time passes away. We kept saying we are dying inside, please take us out. They didn’t respond,” Hossain said.

By the time, it was dawn, around 6am. Then, he said, they broke the shower pipe and tried to break the steel door. 

Finally, a waiter, who was working as guide at gunpoint, came and opened the door. “Six of us went with the waiter and we four had been on the rooftop through stairs. Rab detained us when we jumped in another adjacent building,” Hossain narrated.

He said they were then taken to an adjacent residence in Gulshan area first and later to the Detective Branch office in the city for questioning.

“We were set free around 5pm after questioning. Our family members received us from police,” Hossain said. “I got a new lease of life indeed!” he added hugging his 30-month-old only son.

According to him, restaurant owner Sadat Mehdi owns another restaurant, Izumi Japanese Kitchen, at road number 113 in Gulshan 2.

This correspondent visited the restaurant on Friday and found it closed. Hossain used to work for Izumi before joining Holey Artisan Bakery.

Twenty-two people, including nine Italians, seven Japanese, one Indian national and two policemen were killed inside and outside the café during the attack on July 1.

Later on July 2 morning, six people with five attackers were also killed during a commando operation. Thirteen of the hostages were rescued alive in the operation.

Meanwhile, blood-soaked young man Shawon who was detained from outside the Holey Artisan Bakery during the hostage standoff died at a city hospital on Friday afternoon, according to a news agency.


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> Why not add BNP to that list too?



Unlike JI and its student Front SHIBIR, BNP is a normal progressive party supported by the majority of population while JI has less than 3% support. BNP tried to rectify that heretic JI party without a success. There are calls from within BNP to discard JI, but BKZ is not in a hurry because the situation now is volatile to see things in their clear perspectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> BNP is a normal progressive party



Many people would disagree with you.

Just ask @bongbang


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> Many people would disagree with you.
> 
> Just ask @bongbang



I think it is only in this PDF where the Indians are illusive about the character of BNP. The reason is BNP is not a lapdog of India. It was seeking parity between the two countries. India is not willing to respect BD's sovereignty. 

The way things are going in my country, I think, the Indian politicians should reckon its faulty policy vis-a-vis BD and show farsightedness by playing neutral between the two political parties. BNP, a progressive party though, was itself not far sighted while in power, it had good relationship with Pakistan and S. Arabia at the expense of India and many other countries. It annoyed China even.

One day India will regret its present role to appease BAL, because, whether you guys understand or not, this very Indian policy is producing people who will remain anti-India for many yrs. These are the majority people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> I think it is only in this PDF where the Indians are illusive about the character of BNP. The reason is BNP is not a lapdog of India. It was seeking parity between the two countries. India is not willing to respect BD's sovereignty.
> 
> The way things are going in my country, I think, the Indian politicians should reckon its faulty policy vis-a-vis BD and show farsightedness by playing neutral between the two political parties. BNP, a progressive party though, was itself not far sighted while in power, it had good relationship with Pakistan and S. Arabia at the expense of India and many other countries. It annoyed China even.
> 
> One day India will regret its present role to appease BAL, because, whether you guys understand or not, this very Indian policy is producing people who will remain anti-India for many yrs. These are the majority people.









70% of Bangladeshis view India positively. So saying anti-India is the majority of Bangladesh is wrong.....just like saying BNP is a "progressive" party.

Both are biased statements by you.

We will continue to support BAL as they are the lesser of two evils (Im not saying they are perfect). 

Onus is on you lot to give them and give us your best game and prove that majority of people are behind you.

Till then its just loud claims.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Nilgiri said:


> 70% of Bangladeshis view India positively. So saying anti-India is the majority of Bangladesh is wrong.....just like saying BNP is a "progressive" party.
> 
> Both are biased statements by you.
> 
> We will continue to support BAL as they are the lesser of two evils (Im not saying they are perfect).
> 
> Onus is on you lot to give them and give us your best game and prove that majority of people are behind you.
> 
> Till then its just loud claims.



AL tries to get on India's good side,then cares about US,and then China and then Pakistan...While BNP tries to get in middle of all the countries....BNP will be better if they ditch JI...JI is Pakistan worshipping..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

~Phoenix~ said:


> AL tries to get on India's good side,then cares about US,and then China and then Pakistan...While BNP tries to get in middle of all the countries....BNP will be better if they ditch JI...JI is Pakistan worshipping..



Yes if BNP sheds this side of it and also becomes meritocracy based....it will get my support (since it will force BAL to reform as well).

But both are based around families. Family dynasties are not what political parties should be centered on....because then people get caught in the family feuds!

It is why I find it a pity that Yunus attempt at creating a party was sunk by Hasina (according to my friend).

There needs to be a new option for Bangladesh....but first Bangladeshis must see beyond this BAL-BNP prism and want something that does away with family politics and focuses squarely on development and merit based rule.


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> 70% of Bangladeshis view India positively. So saying anti-India is the majority of Bangladesh is wrong.....just like saying BNP is a "progressive" party.
> 
> Both are biased statements by you.
> 
> We will continue to support BAL as they are the lesser of two evils (Im not saying they are perfect).
> 
> Onus is on you lot to give them and give us your best game and prove that majority of people are behind you.
> 
> Till then its just loud claims.


Please do not bring out all those Internet data to prove your point. Come down to our soil, be one of us and you will know the inner mind of the populace. In a free election under a Caretaker Govt. it is possible that BNP will get majority of votes. Now about the majority in the Parliament, it is not easy to say that, but, BNP will win at least 180 out of 300 seats.

BAL and Indian policy in combination is radicalizing the BD society. I personally do not want a re-elected BNP because of its continuous faulty policies in the past. But, a true democracy and a fair election system are the two indispensable elements to bring back the social harmony. Whatever may be the result of election it must be free and fair.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Nilgiri said:


> Just ask @bongbang



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> Please do not bring out all those Internet data to prove your point. Come down to our soil, be one of us and you will know the inner mind of the populace. In a free election under a Caretaker Govt. it is possible that BNP will get majority of votes. Now about the majority in the Parliament, it is not easy to say that, but, BNP will win at least 180 out of 300 seats.
> 
> BAL and Indian policy in combination is radicalizing the BD society. I personally do not want a re-elected BNP because of its continuous faulty policies in the past. But, a true democracy and a fair election system are the two indispensable elements to bring back the social harmony. Whatever may be the result of election it must be free and fair.



Believe whatever you want to believe. The person without numbers and data will simply make them up or say "please come and see for yourself"....like its possible for one visitor to get an accurate impression compared to a survey done by the Pew group.


----------



## idune

*Unrepresented terrorist attack in Bangladesh and post analysis*

In post independent Bangladesh history in most horrific terrorist attack, 28 people including 20 foreign nationals killed. 13 hours after terror and hostage saga started, Bangladesh, armed forces commando operation killed terrorists and was able to rescue 13 victim alive. This brings back the memories that these same army commandos were prevented to save their own; during Peelkhana massacre of 58 army officers, in 2009. Awami League, Bangladesh current ruling party narrative about force behind terror in Bangladesh exposed to be an utter lie. Awami League and its secular partners all along pointed finger at Islam and political and non-political entities believes in Islamic idealism. Awami League adapted this anti Islam and Muslim narrative with active indian orchestration, infiltration and participation. As a result countless of innocent opposition leaders were abducted, tortured and killed. But since day light of July 2nd, 2016; ever since real identity of terrorists who brutally killed 28 people in Dhaka came into light, Indo-Awami narrative and motivation against Muslims and Islam completely exposed.

These are some points based on information available now. As time goes by we would know more to analyze and update further.

*EU Report - Seven Indian companies are making parts used in Isis bombs*
Seven Indian companies have featured on a list of commercial entities that are reportedly involved in the supply chain of bombs used by Islamic State (Isis/Daesh) terrorists. The research funded by the European Union. This goes to show duplicity of indian act and long standing indian sponsorship of terrorism in south asia going back to LTTE. Awami regime engagement with india was to take take the investigation to dead end.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/eu-report-seven-indian-companies-are-making-parts-used-isis-bombs-1546181

*Indian national arrested with Bangladeshi identity card for organizing subversive acts 






*
http://www.desh-bd.net/newsdetail/detail/200/226811

An indian national name Rondhir Dasgupta was detained for organizing subversive activities. This indian like millions of other illegal indians came to Bangladesh since 2009, stayed illegally and obtained Bangladesh national ID card using false information in collaboration of local hindu population and organization in Bangladesh. Illegal migration of indians explain why all the sudden hindu population surged in one year without any explanation.

Previous BBS studies showed Bangladesh’s Hindu population size was 1.55 crore in 2014 suggesting that the numbers of the country’s largest minority community increased by 1.5 million in one year.

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...n-grows-by-1-in-a-year-claims-report-2871085/


*Identity of terrorist:*

· 3 of the terrorist studied in english medium School and from elite class of society.

· *Rohan Imtiaz, 1 of the terrorist is son of Awami League leader Imtiaz Khan Babul, from Dhaka City.*

http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2016/07/03/342858#.V3i_6KKoOKU

· Nibrash Islam, another terrorist is too big fan of indian actress and was boasting about it in his facebook page. After touching hand of indian actress Sraddho Kapoor, Nibrash express his feeling - “Sraddho kapoor you beauty !! The moment when she holds my hand - Feeling Perfect.”


*Who benefits from fallout?*

5 of the Japanese victims were working on much waited metro rail project in Bangladesh. Their brutal killing will put project future in jeopardy. Because Awami League with its politically motivated repression against opposition could not tackle REAL terror and protect Japanese citizens in such vital project. Only one country can see benefit from such fallout, and let it be for intelligent and informed mind to figure out the name of that bullying country in the region.


9 Italians are biggest from a single country killed in this heinous crime. So far information indicates Italians were working for different buying house which actively source garments from Bangladesh. EU is single biggest destination for more than 80% of Bangladeshi export earnings. One can expect there will be fallout from EU reaction as Germans already decided not to allow Bangladeshi air cargo. Again same regional bully would benefit from such negative impact on Bangladesh garments export.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/terroris...analysis-footage.437458/page-45#ixzz4E4T267BB


----------



## Nilgiri

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

What a thing to happen!!! So many killings and so many innocent victims of the devil created circumstances. No enmity with each other but one group had to give their lives which has shattered the lives of their parents, siblings and near relatives. RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Loki said:


> You gotta be real careful on what you type on the Internet Al-Zakir. This forum has no bars in regards to this. I'd say the same to that turd @idune Though your government hasn't declared anything if ISIS is involved, pledging allegiance to them can get people into serious trouble. Those Americans won't give a damn about your politics.



Oh no, Loki got caught again with ignorant and false perception of Bangladesh and situation. Your feeling got hurt and now you trying to falsely accuse someone of IS to overcome your exposed gibberish. And also I would point to my earlier posts since Syria mayhem started - I had and am utterly against all these terror groups like ISIS et all. I was not liked by saudi, Turkish members and even Kalu mia because of my comments against such terror tactics. So you are put on notice to prove your claim of me.


----------



## bluesky

idune said:


> Oh no, Loki got caught again with ignorant and false perception of Bangladesh and situation. Your feeling got hurt and now you trying to falsely accuse someone of IS to overcome your exposed gibberish. And also I would point to my earlier posts since Syria mayhem started - I had and am utterly against all these terror groups like ISIS et all. I was not liked by saudi, Turkish members and even Kalu mia because of my comments against such terror tactics. So you are put on notice to prove your claim of me.



@idune Sir, you did not really send any post to condemn the recent Gulshan terror attack. Now and again you are sending internet newspaper published some gossips every now and then. Seems, the carnage did not hurt your feeling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

bluesky said:


> @idune Sir, you did not really send any post to condemn the recent Gulshan terror attack. Now and again you are sending internet newspaper published some gossips every now and then. Seems, the carnage did not hurt your feeling.



Everyone including myself condemn terror acts when such terrorists are supplied explosive by indians and maned by Awami League? EXCEPTIONs are indian like yourself and Awami League terrorists who were defending indian supply of bomb to ISIS terrorist because other had done so. What a pathetic and terrorist bunch.

*EU report: Seven Indian companies are making parts used in Isis bombs*
Seven Indian companies have featured on a list of commercial entities that are reportedly involved in the supply chain of bombs used by Islamic State (Isis/Daesh) terrorists. The research funded by the European Union

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/eu-report-seven-indian-companies-are-making-parts-used-isis-bombs-1546181


----------



## bluesky

idune said:


> Everyone including myself condemn terror acts when such terrorists are supplied explosive by indians and maned by Awami League? EXCEPTIONs are indian like yourself and Awami League terrorists who were defending indian supply of bomb to ISIS terrorist because other had done so. What a pathetic and terrorist bunch.
> 
> *EU report: Seven Indian companies are making parts used in Isis bombs*
> Seven Indian companies have featured on a list of commercial entities that are reportedly involved in the supply chain of bombs used by Islamic State (Isis/Daesh) terrorists. The research funded by the European Union
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/eu-report-seven-indian-companies-are-making-parts-used-isis-bombs-1546181


Because India is selling components to the ISIS, therefore, you support the killing of foreigners in Dhaka is not a good logic and is not understood by me. Does it mean that somehow you support these killings by JMB thugs?


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> Because India is selling components to the ISIS, therefore, you support the killing of foreigners in Dhaka is not a good logic and is not understood by me. Does it mean that somehow you support these killings by JMB thugs?



We are not selling components directly to ISIS either. This online pro-ISIS thug seems to think so though.

Lebanese and Turkish middlemen are taking Indian imports for construction (detonators etc) and selling them to ISIS. India cannot control that.

Its like saying that whole of Bangladesh is behind the killing of those hostages in Gulshan (instead of just the terrorists themselves and their supporters).

His logic is faulty nonetheless of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

@Loki -see what Dr. Jaffar ulllah had say about Salauddin.

http://www.real-timenews.com/bangla//newsdetail/detail/1/3/147175#.V4ZBF5D3arV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

This BAL govt of SHW is the father of terrorists in BD. The rulers have been infuriating the entire BD by unlawfully clinging to power, hooliganism of Chatra League, arresting of normal youth in the name of terrorism control. All these are recipe for the rise of fundamentalism, fanaticism and terrorism. 

A fair election under a neutral caretaker govt is the 1st step to root out fanaticism.


----------



## bluesky

*Brutality beyond description*
*Autopsies find the Gulshan café attackers were particularly cruel to women*

Rafiul Islam

The way the 20 Gulshan café hostages were killed was extremely brutal and the terrorists were particularly vicious when they killed the 10 women during the siege, said doctors who conducted autopsies.

The bodies of the women bore more stab wounds than those of the men, said Sohel Mahmud, assistant professor of forensic medicine at Dhaka Medical College (DMC).

“There were 30 stab marks in the abdomen and chest of one woman, alongside the injuries to her head,” said the doctor, who led a four-member team that performed the autopsies of the victims as well as the attackers at the Combined Military Hospital (CMH).

“The autopsies suggest the victims were killed before zero hour and the militants six to seven hours later … We may submit the autopsy reports next week,” he added.

In addition to the 20 hostages -- nine Italian, seven Japanese, two Bangladeshis, one Indian and one Bangladesh-born US citizen -- the attackers bombed and killed two police officers who tried to end the siege soon after it began around 8:40pm on July 1.

The 11-hour hostage situation ended when army commandos stormed the café in the high-security diplomatic zone around 8:00am on July 2. In the operation, codenamed Thunderbolt, five militants and a chef of the café were killed.

Law enforcers said the chef was a suspect, because he “helped” the terrorists. His family denies this.

Another café employee, detained by cops as a suspect, died of injuries in a hospital.

It was the deadliest terrorist attack and the first hostage situation in the country. Terror group Islamic State took credit for the attack, but the government denies it, saying homegrown JMB was to blame.

The attack came after three years of targeted killings of writers, bloggers, publishers, university teachers, secular and LGBT activists and members of minority communities, including Hindus, Christians, Buddhists and Shias.

IS and Ansar Al Islam, which claims to be the local chapter of the al-Qaeda in Indian Subcontinent (AQIS), claimed credit for many of the past attacks, in which about 50 people were mostly hacked to death. But the government consistently dismissed the claims and blamed opposition parties such as BNP and Jamaat as well as homegrown militants.

Talking to The Daily Star, doctors said they collected samples necessary to determine if the women were raped before being murdered.

*AUTOPSY FINDINGS*
According to the doctor, 18 of the 20 victims were stabbed to death.

Two others -- a Bangladeshi and a Japanese -- were killed with blows to their heads with heavy objects.

Seven victims had eight bullets in their bodies, Sohel said, adding that the terrorists stabbed some of the bullet-hit persons indiscriminately to confirm their deaths.

The investigators of the Counter Terrorism unit of Dhaka Metropolitan Police wrote to the DMC authorities to collect various samples from the bodies of the attackers to see if they were on drugs.

The bodies of the six are still at the CMH.

And those of the 20 hostages were handed over to their families and representatives.


----------



## Zabaniyah

idune said:


> Oh no, Loki got caught again with ignorant and false perception of Bangladesh and situation. Your feeling got hurt and now you trying to falsely accuse someone of IS to overcome your exposed gibberish. And also I would point to my earlier posts since Syria mayhem started - I had and am utterly against all these terror groups like ISIS et all. I was not liked by saudi, Turkish members and even Kalu mia because of my comments against such terror tactics. So you are put on notice to prove your claim of me.



Well, not 'liking' your posts doesn't mean they disagree with you. But good call, old man. You deserve a pat on the back. I didn't accuse you of being ISIS sympathizers. Just be careful. I just find it lame for an old man bullying a bunch of kids on the Internet who do not happen to agree with him. 

Conspiracy theories on the Internet is not a strength, but a weakness even though there may be truth to them. 

Bangladesh has a violent political culture which had only bogged the country's potential. What happened at Gulshan is no longer a BNP vs. AL thing. No, this is a whole new level. And if we are to avenge this, we have to take control and actually do. 

The truth is not easy. And for starters, they need to do. This is no longer the 90's where folks can just have a hands-off attitude with regards to Bangladeshi politics. If it is still so, then they will get a government they deserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Nilgiri said:


> Many people would disagree with you.
> 
> Just ask @bongbang



BNP was a normal progressive nationalist party but BNP/JeI militants hijacked the party and made it a laughing stock BS anti national party. I feel disgusted to even waste a sentence for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Surprisingly nobody is talking of an ULFA involvement here. ULFA is reported to have formed alliances with many anti-India groups, incl AQSA and JMB. The weapons we have seen and the conduct of the op smells of ULFA link. ULFA considers SHW/BAL arch enemy who have betrayed them to India.


----------



## extra terrestrial

asad71 said:


> Surprisingly nobody is talking of an ULFA involvement here. ULFA is reported to have formed alliances with many anti-India groups, incl AQSA and JMB. The weapons we have seen and the conduct of the op smells of ULFA link. ULFA considers SHW/BAL arch enemy who have betrayed them to India.



Is there any report on the alleged link between ULFA and JMB/AQIS? Though I had read reports on ULFA threatening Government of Bangladesh for that betrayal thing...


----------



## asad71

*ক্ল্যাপারের প্রতিবেদন ও হোলি আর্টিসান*
Published On Saturday, July 23, 2016

*




ফরহাদ মজহার:* মার্কিন ন্যাশনাল ইন্টেলিজেন্সের ডিরেক্টর জেমস ক্ল্যাপার এ বছর ফেব্রুয়ারির নয় তারিখে ইউএস আর্মড সার্ভিসেস কমিটি ও সিনেট সিলেক্ট কমিটির কাছে একটি লিখিত প্রতিবেদন পেশ করেছিলেন। এ ধরনের প্রতিবেদনকে বলা হয় ‘Statement for the Record’। অনেকটা ভবিষ্যতে রেফারেন্সের জন্য নথি করে রাখার মতো ব্যাপার। হোলি আর্টিসানের রক্তপাতের পরে এখন তা রেফারেন্স হয়ে গিয়েছে। বাংলাদেশ সম্পর্কে তাঁর লিখিত মন্তব্য ছিল ছোট এবং খুবই সংক্ষিপ্ত। পুরাটাই এখানে তুলে দিচ্ছি:

“Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina’s continuing efforts to undermine the political opposition in Bangladesh will probably provide openings for transnational terrorist groups to expand their presence in the country. Hasina and other government officials have insisted publicly that the killings of foreigners are the work of the Bangladesh Nationalist Party and the Bangladesh Jamaat-e Islami political parties and are intended to discredit the government. However, ISIL claimed responsibility for 11 high-profile attacks on foreigners and religious minorities. Other extremists in Bangladesh—including Ansarullah Bangla Team and Al-Qa’ida in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS)—have claimed responsibility for killing at least 11 progressive writers and bloggers in Bangladesh since 2013”. (দেখুন, Statement for the Record Worldwide Threat Assessment of the U.S. Intelligence Community) ।

জেমস ক্ল্যাপারের মূল কথা হচ্ছে শেখ হাসিনা রাজনৈতিক প্রতিপক্ষকে যেভাবে ক্রমাগত দমনপীড়ন করছেন সম্ভবত সেটাই বাংলাদেশে আন্তর্জাতিক সন্ত্রাসী গোষ্ঠিগুলোর উপস্থিতি বাংলাদেশে সম্প্রসারিত করবে। শেখ হাসিনা এবং তার সরকারী কর্মকর্তারা প্রকাশ্যে জোর দিয়ে বলছে বাংলাদেশে বিদেশীদের হত্যা করার যেসকল ঘটনা বাংলাদেশে ঘটছে সেটা ক্ষমতাসীন সরকারকে বিব্রত করবার জন্য বাংলাদেশ জাতীয়তাবাদী দল ও জামায়াতে ইসলামীর কাণ্ড। আইএসআইএল এই সকল হত্যাকাণ্ডের দায় স্বীকার করছে অথচ শেখ হাসিনা এবং তার কর্মকর্তারা দোষ চাপাচ্ছেন বিরোধী দলের ওপর। সারমর্মে বলা হোল, একদিকে দমন পীড়ন অন্যদিকে বিরোধী রাজনৈতিক প্রতিপক্ষকে দোষারোপ — এই দুটি কারণই বাংলাদেশে আইসিসের মতো আন্তর্জাতিক গোষ্ঠির উপস্থিতি ও বিস্তৃতির কারন ঘটাবে।

*হোলি আর্টিসানের রক্তক্ষয়ী ঘটনা প্রমাণ করছে বাংলাদেশ সম্পর্কে মার্কিন গোয়েন্দাদের মূল্যায়ন কমবেশী সঠিক। কিন্তু প্রশ্ন অন্যত্র। সেটা হোল মার্কিন গোয়েন্দাদের সঠিক পর্যবেক্ষণ সত্ত্বেও বাংলাদেশে মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র আইএস-এর হোলি আর্টিসানে সরব উপস্থিতি জানান দেবার ঘটনা রোধ করবার ক্ষেত্রে কোন কার্যকর পদক্ষেপ নিল না কিম্বা নিতে পারলনা কেন? তারা আদৌ রোধ করতে পারত কিনা তার আলাদা মূল্যায়ন হতে পারে। কারন সেটা সব সময় ইচ্ছার ওপর নির্ভর করে না। তবে এটা স্পষ্ট যে বাংলাদেশে গণতান্ত্রিক রাজনৈতিক পরিবেশের ক্ষয়, ভয়াবহ মানবাধিকার লংঘন এবং বিরোধী দলের ওপর দমন পীড়ন বন্ধ করবার ক্ষেত্রে দুই একটি মৌখিক কূটনৈতিক উদ্বেগ প্রকাশ করা ছাড়া সন্ত্রাস ও সহিংসতা প্রতিরোধে বাংলাদেশে দৃশ্যমান মার্কিন কূটনৈতিক তৎপরতা নাই বললেই চলে। বাংলাদেশে আন্তর্জাতিক গোষ্ঠিগুলোর তৎপরতা বৃদ্ধি পাবার যে আশংকা মার্কিন গোয়েন্দারা করেছে তার রাজনৈতিক কারণ রয়েই গিয়েছে। বৈধ ও গ্রহণযোগ্য নির্বাচন ছাড়া ক্ষমতাসীনরা বহাল তবিয়তেই আছে এবং বিরোধী দলের বিরুদ্ধে দমন পীড়ন শেখ হাসিনা অব্যাহত রেখেছেন। পরিণতি হলি আর্টিসানের রক্তপাত। তাহলে প্রশ্ন হচ্ছে বাংলাদেশে একটি গণতান্ত্রিক রাজনৈতিক পরিবেশ সৃষ্টির ক্ষেত্রে মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের ব্যর্থতার কারণ কি?*

এর উত্তর আমরা উন্নাসিক ভাবে দিতে পারি। যেমন, মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র এটাই তো করে, একনায়কী ও ফ্যাসিস্ট শক্তির সঙ্গেই তো তাদের সখ্যতা। কিন্তু ব্যাপারটা এতো সরল নয়। অতএব উন্নাসিক না হয়ে বোঝার চেষ্টা করা যাক।

মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের জন্য এশিয়া খুবই গুরুত্বপূর্ণ। চিনকে মোকাবিলা করা , সমুদ্রে সামরিক আধিপত্য বজায় রাখা, বাণিজ্যের সুবিধা গ্রহণ করা, সর্বোপরী চিন ও ভারতের সঙ্গে প্রতিযোগিতা ও প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বিতার ক্ষেত্রে অগ্রগামী থাকা ইত্যাদি। সেই ক্ষেত্রে দক্ষিণ এশিয়া এবং বিশেষ ভূ-কৌশলগত কারণে বাংলাদেশ খুবই গুরুত্বপূর্ণ। এই পরিপ্রেক্ষিতে বাংলাদেশের বিপুল সংখ্যক তরুণকে আইসিস, জেএম বি, আনসারুল্লাহ বাংলা টিম জাতীয় রাজনৈতিক আদর্শ ও সামরিক তৎপরতার দিকে ঠেলে দেওয়া মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের সামগ্রিক স্বার্থের সঙ্গে সাংঘর্ষিক। তাহলে মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের ব্যর্থতার বিচার উন্নাসিক কায়দায় দিলে চলছে না।

ব্যর্থতার প্রধান কারণ সাম্রাজ্যবাদী শক্তি হিসাবে আমেরিকার বর্তমান ক্ষয়িষ্ণু অবস্থা। বিশ্বজুড়ে অর্থনৈতিক মন্দা এবং মধ্য প্রাচ্যের যুদ্ধে জড়িত হবার কারণে অর্থনৈতিক সংকট, ইত্যাদি। সাধারণ ভাবে বলা যায় নিজের টাঁকশালে ডলার ছাপিয়ে বিশ্ব মূদ্রা ব্যবস্থার ওপর নিয়ন্ত্রণ কৌশল এখন আর প্রশ্নাতীত নয়। তদুপরি ওয়াল স্ট্রিট ও সমরাস্ত্র শিল্পের আঁতাতের মধ্য দিয়ে বিশ্ব অর্থনৈতিক ব্যবস্থায় আধিপত্য বজায় রাখার চেষ্টার ক্ষেত্রেও ফাটল দেখা যাচ্ছে। চিন ও ভারতের উত্থান বুঝিয়ে দিচ্ছে আমেরিকা যথেষ্ট ক্ষয়িষ্ণু সাম্রাজ্যবাদী শক্তি হয়ে যাচ্ছে। এই অবস্থায় আমেরিকা ভারতকে তোলা তোলা করে তোয়াজ করে চলবে তাতে অবাক হবার কিছু নাই। তোয়াজ করে চলার আরেকটি বড় কারণ হচ্ছে চিনকে ঠেকানো। সে কারনে বাংলাদেশ প্রশ্নে দিল্লীর নীতির বিপরীতে দাঁড়িয়ে ওয়াশিংটন স্বাধীন ভাবে সিদ্ধান্ত নিতে দ্বিধাগ্রস্ত অথবা অক্ষম। ফলে বাংলাদেশের ক্ষেত্রে দিল্লীর নীতির বাইরে আর কোন ভূমিকা রাখতে আমরা ওয়াশিংটনকে হলি আর্টিসানের ঘটনা ঘটা পর্যন্ত দেখি নি। কিম্বা দেখা যায় নি। ভবিষ্যতে কি ঘটবে আমরা জানি না।

দিল্লী শেখ হাসিনাকেই ক্ষমতায় রাখতে চেয়েছে, বাংলাদেশের ক্ষমতাসীনদের নীতি আর দিল্লীর নীতি অভিন্ন। সেটা হোল শেখ হাসিনা ক্ষমতায় থাকুক এবং তা দীর্ঘায়িত করতে রাজনৈতিক প্রতিপক্ষকে নির্মূল করুক। এই অবস্থায় বাংলাদেশের পরিস্থিতি বদলাতে চাইলে বাংলাদেশের প্রতি দিল্লীর নীতি বদলানোর কাজ মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্রকে করতে হবে আগে। মূল অক্ষমতাটা এখানে। এই সত্য এখন আগের চেয়ে স্পষ্ট যে নরেন্দ্র মোদী ক্ষমতায় আসার পরও ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা ও সাউথ ব্লকের আমলারা বাংলাদেশের প্রতি দিল্লীর নীতি নির্ধারণে ভূমিকা পালন করে যাচ্ছে। এর বাইরে – অর্থাৎ সাউথ ব্লকের রিসার্চ এন্ড এনালিসিস উইং-এর নির্দেশিত পথ ভিন্ন মোদির দিল্লী কোন নতুন পথরেখার উদ্ভব ঘটাতে পারে নি। ‘সবাইকে নিয়ে উন্নয়ন’ –নরেন্দ্র মোদীর বুলি নিছকই কথার কথা মাত্র, অকেজো। শেখ হাসিনাকে নির্বিচারে নিঃশর্ত সমর্থন দিয়ে যাওয়ার বাইরে ভিন্ন বিশ্ব পরিস্থিতিতে দিল্লী তার নিজের স্বার্থ নিয়ে নতুন করে ভাবতে অপারগতাই দেখিয়েছে। যার অর্থ প্রকারান্তরে বাংলাদেশে আইএস-এর উপস্থিতি নিশ্চিত করবার রাজনৈতিক পরিস্থিতি টিকিয়ে রাখা, বাংলাদেশে ভারত বিরোধী মনোভাব ও রাজনীতির শর্ত তৈরি করে যাওয়া। ভারতের জন্য সেটা তেমন সুখের না হলেও শেষ পর্যন্ত ভারত তাই করে চলেছে। এটা জানবার বুঝবার পরেও মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র দিল্লীর ভূমিকা বদলানোর আদৌ কোন প্রচেষ্টা নিয়েছে তার কোন প্রমাণ দেখা যায় না। মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র দক্ষিণ এশিয়ার রাজনৈতিক মঞ্চে পেছনের বেঞ্চে তার গোয়েন্দা ও বিশ্লেষণের দলিল দস্তাবেজ নিয়ে বসে থেকেছে কেবল।

দিল্লীর নীতিকে ভিন্ন ভাবে প্রভাবিত না করার পেছনে দ্বিতীয় আরেকটি কারণ থাকতে পারে। মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র ভূকৌশলগত ও অর্থনৈতিক স্বার্থ রক্ষার ক্ষেত্রে বেশ ছাড় বাংলাদেশ থেকে এই অবস্থাতেও পাচ্ছে। জ্বালানি উত্তোলনের জন্য ব্লক পাওয়া, ব্লু ওয়াটারের ওপর আধিপত্য কায়েমের প্রক্রিয়া হিসাবে বঙ্গোপসাগরে বাংলাদেশ নৌ বাহিনীর সঙ্গে সামরিক সম্পর্ক বৃদ্ধি, মনসান্তো-সিঞ্জেন্টার স্বার্থে বাংলাদেশের কৃষিতে বিকৃত বীজ বা জিএমও প্রবর্তন, ইত্যাদি। এ সকল কারনে মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র শেখ হাসিনাকে ক্ষমতায় রাখার সুবিধার দিকটাকেও বিবেচনার মধ্যে রেখে থাকতে পারে।

*দুই*

বলাবাহুল্য জেমস ক্ল্যাপারের প্রতিবেদন ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা ও নিরাপত্তা বিশ্লেষকরা ভালভাবে নেয় নি। তার প্রমান সাউথ এশিয়া এনালিসিস গ্রুপে প্রকাশিত ভাস্কর রায়ের লেখা থেকেই স্পষ্ট। এই ওয়েব সাইটটি ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার ওয়েবসাইট হিসাবে পরিচিত।

ক্ল্যাপারের প্রতিবেদন ছাপা হবার এক সপ্তাহের মধ্যেই ১৬ জুলাই তারিখে ভাস্কর রায় লিখলেন, বাংলাদেশ সংক্রান্ত মার্কিন গোয়েন্দা প্রতিবেদন ‘প্রশ্নাত্মক’, কোশ্চেনেবল। কেন? তাঁর উদ্ধৃতি:

During this period when the BNP-JEI alliance ran the country, Indian insurgent groups like the ULFA, NSCN(I/M) and others were given sanctuary in Bangladesh and actively assisted in procuring arms, ammunition and communication equipment which were smuggled into India’s North-East for waging war against the state. Bangladeshi intelligence organizations like the DGFI and NSI were assisting them. In fact, ULFA commander Paresh Barua and his family lived openly in Dhaka. *( দেখুন, Bangladesh Politics & US Intel’s Questionable Position)*

পুরানা যুক্তি। বিএনপি-জামাত আঁতাতের সরকারের সময় উলফা, এনএসসিএন সহ অন্যান্য বিদ্রোহী গ্রুপ বাংলাদেশে নির্ভয়ে বসবাসের সুযোগ পেয়েছিল। তারা বাংলাদেশের ডিজিএফআই এবং এনএস আই-এর সহযোগিতায় বিদেশ থেকে অস্ত্রশস্ত্র উত্তর পূর্ব ভারতের রাজ্যগুলোতে নিয়ে আসতে পেরেছিলো। ইত্যাদি। অতএব শেখ হাসিনাকেই সমর্থন করে যেতে হবে। বলাবাহুল্য তার মানে বিরোধী রাজনৈতিক দলগুলোর বিরুদ্ধে তার দমন পীড়নের নীতিকেও সমর্থন করা। যদি বিএনপি জামাত এতো অপরাধ করে থাকে তাহলে তাদের দমন করাই দিল্লীর নীতি। সেই ক্ষেত্রে ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দারা বাংলাদেশের ভেতরে অপারেট করতেও দ্বিধা করেনি। গুম হয়ে যাওয়া বিএনপির নেতা সালাহ উদ্দীন আহমেদকে সীমান্তের ওপারে ভারতে পাওয়া ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দাদের জন্য একটি আন্তর্জাতিক স্কান্ডাল হয়ে আছে।

*কিন্তু বিএনপি-জামাতের বিরুদ্ধে মার্কিন গোয়েন্দা প্রতিবেদনের বিপরীতে তোলা অভিযোগ পুরানা। এগুলো পুরানা তথ্য। ধরা যাক এই তথ্যগুলো ঠিক; তাহলে কুকর্মের শাস্তি জামায়াত-বিএনপি পেয়েছে, তারা ক্ষমতায় নাই। তাহলে ভারতের গোয়েন্দা ও নিরাপত্তা বিশ্লেষকদের উচিত হচ্ছে সামগ্রিক ভাবে বাংলাদেশের রাজনীতি নিয়ে ভাবা। দক্ষিণ এশিয়ার নিরাপত্তার প্রশ্ন বিচক্ষণতা ও দূরদর্শিতা্র সঙ্গে বিচার করা। কিন্তু দিল্লী ও ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দারা শেখ হাসিনার সরকারের প্রতি যে নির্বিচার সমর্থন দিয়ে এসেছে সেটা ভারতের স্বার্থের দিক থেকেও আত্মঘাতী নীতি বলা যায়। এর ফল হচ্ছে বাংলাদেশের জনগণের সঙ্গে দিল্লীর বিরোধিতা তীব্র করা। দিল্লী সফলতার সঙ্গে বাংলাদেশের জনগণকে ভারতের বিরোধী করে তুলেছে।*

বাংলাদেশের রাজনৈতিক বাস্তবতার বদল ঘটেছে, ইতোমধ্যে বিশ্ব পরিস্থিতিও বদলে গিয়েছে। আল কায়েদার পরে আইসিস এসেছে। যুদ্ধের চরিত্রে পরিবর্তন এসেছে। মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র এবং ইউরোপের অর্থনৈতিক সংকট আরও দৃশ্যমান হয়েছে। কিন্তু ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা ও নিরাপত্তা বিশ্লেষকরা পুরানা কাসুন্দি ঘেঁটে নতুন বাস্তবতা ও সমস্যাকে আড়াল করেছে বারবার। যার মূল্য হলি আর্টিসানে দিতে হয়েছে। ভবিষ্যতে আর কি ঘটতে যাচ্ছে আমরা জানি না। বাংলাদেশের শিক্ষিত এলিট শ্রেণির ছেলেরা সিরিয়ায় গিয়ে আইসিসে যোগ দিচ্ছে। তারা গুলশানে ডিপ্লোমেটিক জোনের গহিনে হলি আর্টিসানে সফল অপারেশান চালিয়ে গর্বের সঙ্গে ভিডিও প্রচার করছে। চিন্তা ও বিবেকের স্বাধীনতাকে নির্মূল করে এবং গণতন্ত্রের ছিঁটেফোঁটার কোন অস্তিত্ব না রেখে বিরোধী দলের বিরুদ্ধে ক্রমাগত দমন পীড়ন চালিয়ে গেলে যে নিরাপত্তা শূন্যতা তৈরি হয়, সেই শূন্যতার মধ্যে যা হবার তাই হয়েছে।

নিরাপত্তা শূন্যতা তৈরি হবার প্রধান কারণ শেখ হাসিনার গণ-বিচ্ছিন্নতা। যেমন, এককথায় বললে, জনগণ শেখ হাসিনাকে ক্ষমতা রেখেই আইএস পরিস্থিতি মোকাবিলা দেখতে চায় কীনা। এ নিয়ে জনগণ ঠিক কি ভাবছে তা নিয়ে ভাবার দরকার আছে। এ নিয়েও সন্দেহ করা যায়। জনগণ কী আস্থা রাখে যে হাসিনা বর্তমান বিপজ্জনক পরিস্থিতি আন্তরিকভাবে ভাবে সামাল দিতে পারবেন? এর জবাব হল, না। আর্টিজানে হামলার সময় থেকে প্রতিটা ঘটনা জনগণ সন্দেহ করছে, মনে করেছে সরকার বুঝি কিছু লুকাচ্ছে, হয়তোবা এর পেছনে সরকারেই হাত রয়েছে। প্রকৃত অপরাধীকে পরিচ্ছন্ন তদন্তে সনাক্ত করার চেয়ে চোখ বন্ধ করে বিএনপি-জামাত এটা করেছে বলা ছিল চরম দায়ত্বহীনতা। পরিস্থিতি মোকাবিলা ও ঘটনার হোতাদের ধরার কর্তব্যকে সরকার গৌণ করে ফেলেছে।আর্টিজানের ঘটনাকে নিজের ক্ষমতা টিকানোর পক্ষে ব্যবহার করায় সরকারের প্রতি সন্দেহ আরও বৃদ্ধি করেছে। জনগণের এই প্রবল সন্দেহ শেখ হাসিনার পক্ষে মোকাবিলা করা এখন প্রায় অসম্ভব। তাঁকে সামনে রেখে পরিস্থিত মোকাবিলার নীতি ও কৌশল গ্রহণের ক্ষেত্রে জাতীয় ঐক্যমত গড়ে তোলাও কঠিন। অথচ এসময় দরকার ছিল জনগণের উৎকন্ঠা ও উদ্বেগকে যথাযথ মূল্য দিয়ে জনগণকে নিয়ে পরিস্থিতির মোকাবিলা।

তবে ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা ও নিরাপত্তা বিশ্লেষকদের উৎকন্ঠার জায়গাগুলো বোঝা কঠিন নয়। যা একই ভাবে, বলা বাহুল্য দিল্লীরও উৎকন্ঠা বটে। বাংলাদেশকে তা আমলে নিতে হবে। বাংলাদেশ তা আমলে নিয়েছেও বটে। অভিযোগ মূলত ভারতের বিদ্রোহী দলগুলোর বিরুদ্ধে। ভারতের ইনসারজেন্সির সমস্যা ভারতের নিজের আভ্যন্তরীন সংকট, কিন্তু তার মাশুল দিতে হচ্ছে বাংলাদেশকে। তবে বাংলাদেশের ভূখণ্ড থেকে ভারতের বিরুদ্ধে কোন সশস্ত্র হামলা পরিচালিত হয়েছে তার কোন প্রমাণ আজ অবধি দিল্লী দিতে পারে নি। প্রমাণের দরকারে বিভিন্ন সময় কথিত উলফার ঘাঁটি আবিষ্কার করতে হয়েছে তাদের। সেখানে অস্ত্রশস্ত্র পাওয়া গিয়েছে দাবি করা হয়েছে, কিন্তু বাংলাদেশের সীমান্তের ভেতর থেকে ভারতের বিরুদ্ধে যুদ্ধ পরিচালিত হয়েছে তার কোন প্রমাণ নাই। তার মানে বাংলাদেশ আন্তর্জাতিক বিধি বিধান লংঘন করেছে সেই প্রকার কোন অভিযোগ দিল্লী আন্তর্জাতিক কোন মঞ্চে হাজির করতে পারে নি কিম্বা হাজির করেছে বলে জানা নাই।

*বাংলাদেশ পাকিস্তানের বিরুদ্ধে লড়ে রক্তাক্ত মুক্তিযুদ্ধের মধ্য দিয়ে স্বাধীন হয়েছে। তাহলে কাশ্মিরসহ ভারতের দক্ষিণ পূর্বাঞ্চলের জনগণের স্বাধীনতা সংগ্রামের প্রতি বাংলাদেশের জনগণের দুর্বলতা এবং সমর্থন থাকা অন্যায় কিছু নয়। যার কারণে স্বাধীনতাকামী বিদ্রোহীরা বাংলাদেশে থেকেছে। তারা বাংলাদেশে আশ্রয় পেয়েছে। অথচ ভারত তার আভ্যন্তরীণ বিদ্রোহের রাজনৈতিক সমাধানে ব্যর্থ হয়ে বাংলাদেশকে ক্রমাগত দোষারোপ করেছে, যা মেনে নেবার কোন যুক্তি নাই।*

তবে এই বিতর্কগুলো আমাদের বর্তমান পরিস্থিতির বিচারে আপাতত এখন দূরবর্তী প্রসঙ্গ। এটা মিটে গিয়েছে বলা যাবে না, তবে কিভাবে আগামি দিনে প্রত্যাবর্তন করবে তা আমরা জানি না। ভাস্কর রায় ও ভারতের অপরাপর নিরাপত্তা বিশ্লেষকের লেখা পড়লে স্পষ্টই বোঝা যায় ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দাদের দূরদৃষ্টির অভাব খুবই প্রকট। ভাস্কর রায় তার লেখার কোথাও জেমস ক্ল্যাপারের বিশ্লেষণ নাকচ করেন নি। কিম্বা বাংলাদেশে নিরাপত্তা সংক্রান্ত সম্পর্কে ভবিষ্যৎ দূরদৃষ্টির পরতিপ্রেক্ষিতে কিছুই বলতে পারলেন না। ক্ল্যাপারের মূল যুক্তি ছিল খুবই সোজা। শেখ হাসিনা বিরোধী রাজনৈতিক দল –অর্থাৎ তার প্রতিপক্ষের বিরুদ্ধে যদি দমন পীড়ন অব্যাহত রাখে তাহলে আন্তর্জাতিক টেররিস্টগ্রুপগুলো বাংলাদেশে হাজির হয়ে যাবে। তাদের উপস্থিতির বিস্তৃত ঘটবে। সেটা কেন ঠিক না ভাস্কর রায় তার পক্সে কোন যুক্তি দিতে পারলেন না।

ভাস্কর রায়ের বক্তব্য শেষ পর্যন্ত শেখ হাসিনা ও দলীয় কর্মকর্তাদের মতোই। আইএস মানে বাংলাদেশে জে এম বি, হুজি, আনসারুল্লাহ বাংলা টিম আর এদের মদদ দাতা বিএনপি-জামাত – অতএব সন্ত্রাস দমন করতে হলে বিএনপি-জামাত দমন করতে হবে। ভারতে নিরাপত্তা বিশ্লেষক ও গোয়েন্দাদের চিন্তার দৌড় সম্পর্কে এখান থেকে আমরা কিছুটা ধারণা করতে পারি।

*তিন*

কিন্তু, আবারো বলি, গুলশানের ঘটনা মার্কিন গোয়েন্দাদের অনুমানই সত্য প্রমাণ করেছে এবং ভারতীয় নিরাপত্তা বিশ্লেষক ও গোয়েন্দাদের পরিণত করেছে বেকুবে। কিন্তু ভারতের নিরাপত্তা বিশ্লেষক ও গোয়েন্দাদের বেকুব ভাববার কোন কারন নাই, কিম্বা মার্কিন গোয়েন্দা বিশ্লেষকদের মহা বুদ্ধিমান গণ্য করাও অর্থহীন। ক্ল্যাপার যা বলেছেন তা একদমই কাণ্ডজ্ঞান থেকে বলা, তার বক্তব্যের পক্ষে কোন কংক্রিট তথ্য প্রমাণ তিনি দেন নি। এই ধরণের রিপোর্টে সেটা থাকবার কথা নয়। এতে অবশ্য আমাদের লাভ ক্ষতির কিছুই নাই। তবে প্রশ্ন হোল দিল্লী আন্তর্জাতিক টেররিস্ট গ্রুপের অস্তিত্ব এতদিন অস্বীকার করে এসেছে কেন? আর সে কারনে শেখ হাসিনাও। [১]

বিভিন্ন দিক থেকে বিষয়টির বিবেচনা দরকার। তবে এটা বোঝা যায়, বাংলাদেশে আইএস, আল্ কায়েদার উপস্থিতি স্বীকার করার অর্থ আদতে দক্ষণ এশিয়ায় আইএস, আল কায়েদা বা এই ধরণের সংগঠনের উপস্থিতি স্বীকার করে নেওয়া। সমস্যার আন্তর্জাতিক চরিত্র স্বীকার করে নিলে এটা শুধু কোন রাষ্ট্রের আভ্যন্তরীণ বিষয় বলে দাবি করা কঠিন হয়ে পড়ে। আন্তর্জাতিক নজরদারী স্বীকার করে নিলে শেখ হাসিনা পক্ষে প্রতিটি সন্ত্রাসী ঘটনার জন্য বিএনপি জামাতকে দোষারোপ করা কঠিন হয়ে পড়বে।

আন্তর্জাতিক সমস্যার সমাধানের জন্য আন্তর্জাতিক ভূমিকার কথা ওঠে। দিল্লী সেটা চায় না। বাংলাদেশের সন্ত্রাস দমনের বিষয়টি দিল্লী তার নিজের অধীনস্থ বিষয় হিসাবেই মীমাংসা করতে চায়। আন্তর্জাতিক সমস্যাকে দিল্লী বাংলাদেশ ও ভারতের দ্বিপাক্ষিক সমস্যা হিসাবে সংকীর্ণ করে রাখার সুবিধা বাংলাদেশের পুলিশ, প্রশাসন, সেনাবাহিনী, গোয়েন্দা কার্যক্রম সব কিছুর ওপর দিল্লীর আধিপত্য বহাল রাখা। দিল্লী বাংলাদেশকে তার একটি উপনিবেশের অধিক কিছু গণ্য করে না। বাংলাদেশের সমস্যার সমাধান দিল্লীরই এখতিয়ার। এই ক্ষেত্রে মার্কিন যুক্তরাষ্ট্র বা ইউরোপের হস্তক্ষেপ দিল্লী চায় না।

*মুশকিল হচ্ছে দিল্লী মোটেও সমস্যার সমাধান নয়, সমস্যার কারণ। দ্বিতীয়ত সীমান্তে হত্যা, পানি না দেওয়া, জবরদস্তি করিডোর আদায় করে নেওয়া এবং শেখ হাসিনাকে নিঃশর্তে সমর্থন করে যাওয়া ইত্যাদি নানান কারণে বাংলাদেশে একটি প্রবল দিল্লী বিরোধী মনোভাব তৈরি হয়েছে, দিল্লীর পক্ষে যার মোকাবেলা এখন অসম্ভবই বলতে হবে। এর পাশাপাশি প্রবল হিন্দুত্ববাদী রাজনীতির উত্থান ও মোদীর ক্ষমতারোহন বাংলাদেশের জনগণের জন্য গভীর উদ্বেগের কারণ। শেখ হাসিনার দমন পীড়ন দিয়ে জনগণের উদ্বেগ ও উৎকন্ঠার নিরসন এখন একদমই অসম্ভব। হলি আর্টিসানের ঘটনা বিপুল সংখ্যক তরুণকে রাজনৈতিক পথ ও পন্থায় উজ্জীবিত করবে তা মোকাবিলার ক্ষমতা ও বিচক্ষণতা দিল্লীর রয়েছে এটা বিশ্বাস করা এখন কঠিন। দিল্লীর বাংলাদেশ নীতির কারণে বাংলাদেশের রাজনৈতিক ও নিরাপত্তা পরিস্থিতি খুবই বিপজ্জনক প্রান্তে এসে ঠেকেছে। এর মূল্য দিল্লীকেও আজ হোক কি কাল হোক, দিতে হবে।*

অবস্থা এখনই এমন হয়েছে যে হাসিনার প্রবল আগ্রহ ভারতের সামরিক-গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার সদস্য ও কর্মকর্তাদের ঘাড়ে ভর করেই বাংলাদেশ রাষ্ট্রের দায় পালন, অর্থাৎ রাষ্ট্রীয় নিরাপত্তার কাজটা করা। আর ভারত একবার লোভে পড়ে প্রায় রাজি হয়ে যাচ্ছিল বটে, তবে আবার পরক্ষণেই হুঁশ হওয়ায় মনে পড়ে যাচ্ছে যে বাংলাদেশ ভুখণ্ডে জঙ্গীদের টার্গেট হয়ে যাওয়ার বিপদ অনেক গভীর। এই দোনামোনার প্রকাশ আমরা দেখেছি ভারতীয় বোমা বিশেষজ্ঞ আসা না আসার খবরে। খবরটা এসেই আপনার মিলিয়ে গেল।

বাংলাদেশে রাজনৈতিক বিভাজন, সহিংসতা্র বিস্তৃতি ও রাষ্ট্রীয় সন্ত্রাসকে প্রাতিষ্ঠানিক রূপ দেবার পেছনে দিল্লীর মদদ, সমর্থন ও সক্রিয় অবস্থানই বাংলাদেশের বর্তমান সন্ত্রাস ও সহিংসতার প্রধান কারন। নিরাপত্তা পরিস্থিতির সংকট আন্তর্জাতিক রূপ পরিগ্রহণ করবার ক্ষেত্রে এটাই মূল কারণ। বাংলাদেশ ও ভারতের শান্তিপ্রিয় ও গণতান্ত্রিক জনগণকে এই সত্য উপলব্ধি করতে হবে। আল কায়েদা, আইসিস ও অন্যান্য সংগঠনের জন্য বাংলাদেশের পরিস্থিতি খুবই উর্বর ক্ষেত্র হয়ে উঠেছে। ভারতের জনগণকে এই ক্ষেত্রে বিশেষ ভাবে বুঝতে হবে নিজেদের ভূমিকা পর্যালোচনা না করে ক্রমাগত ইসলাম ও বাংলাদেশীদের বিরুদ্ধে বিদ্বেষের চর্চা আগুনে ঘি দেওয়ার অধিক কিছু করবে না। এই সময় দরকার চিন্তার পরিচ্ছন্নতা ও দূরদৃষ্টি। দরকার পরস্পরকে বোঝা ও জনগণের পর্যায়ে সহযোগিতার ক্ষেত্রগুলোকে চিহ্নিত করা।

যদি ক্ল্যাপারের যুক্তি মানি তাহলে দিল্লীর ভূমিকাই প্রকারান্তরে বাংলাদেশে আল কায়েদা, আইএস জাতীয় সংগঠনের উপস্থিতি ও সক্রিয়তা অনিবার্য করে তুলেছে। দিল্লী বাংলাদেশের পরিস্থিতিকে তার নিজের স্বার্থে আরও জটিল করে তুলবে নাকি দক্ষিণ এশিয়ায় গণতন্ত্র ও শান্তির স্বার্থে বিচক্ষণ ভূমিকা গ্রহণ করবে সেটাই এখন দেখার বিষয়।

এতোটুকুই শুধু বলা যায় প্রতিবেশীর চালে আগুন লাগলে নিজের ঘরের চালে আগুন ধরা শুধু সময়ের ব্যাপার মাত্র। কিন্তু দিল্লীকে কে বোঝাবে?

… … …

[১]

সম্প্রতি আনন্দবাজারের পত্রিকায় প্রকাশিত অগ্নি রায়ের একটি লেখায় মনে হচ্ছে দিল্লী হোলি আর্টিসানের ঘটনার পর নতুন করে ভাবতে শুরু করেছে। অগ্নি রায় জানাচ্ছেন:

“সাউথ ব্লকের ধারণা, গুলশনের ঘটনার পিছনে আইএস বা আল কায়দার মতো শক্তিশালী কোনও সংগঠনের মস্তিষ্কই কাজ করেছে। পাশাপাশি এই নাশকতা যে ভবিষ্যতে উপমহাদেশ তথা ভারতে আরও ভয়াবহ রূপ নিয়ে আছড়ে পড়তে পারে, সে আশঙ্কাও ক্রমশই গভীর হয়ে দানা বাঁধছে ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দাদের সামনে”।

“বাংলাদেশের জঙ্গি হামলার পরিপ্রেক্ষিতে আজ কেন্দ্রীয় মন্ত্রিসভার নিরাপত্তা বিষয়ক কমিটি দফায় দফায় বৈঠক করেছে প্রধানমন্ত্রী নরেন্দ্র মোদীর সঙ্গে। সরকারি সূত্রের খবর, জাতীয় নিরাপত্তা উপদেষ্টা অজিত ডোভাল প্রধানমন্ত্রীকে জানিয়েছেন, এই হামলা শুধু জেএমবি-র কাজ বলে ভাবলে ভুল হবে। তাদের পিছনে ক্ষুরধার কোনও জঙ্গি সংগঠনের মস্তিষ্ক এবং সাহায্য দুই-ই আছে। একাধিক গুরুত্বপূর্ণ সরকারি দফতর, কূটনীতিকদের বাড়ি-অফিস সমৃদ্ধ গুলশনের মতো একটি হাই প্রোফাইল জোন-এ হামলা হলে গোটা বিশ্বের নজর কাড়া যাবে। জেএমবি এর আগে অনেক হামলা চালালেও সেখানে এ ভাবে নজর কাড়ার ছাপ দেখা যায়নি। সে কারণেই গুলশনের ঘটনার পিছনে আইএস বা আল কায়দা-যোগের ছায়া দেখছেন গোয়েন্দারা”।

অগ্নি রায় বিদেশ মন্ত্রকের এক কর্তার বক্তব্য উদ্ধৃত করেছেন। এই কর্তা বলছেন:

“কয়েক দিন আগেই ভারতীয় গোয়েন্দা বিভাগের পক্ষ থেকে সতর্ক করা হয়েছিল বাংলাদেশকে। এ ব্যাপারে একটি ‘ডসিয়ার’ও দেওয়া হয়েছিল। তাতে বলা হয়, বিভিন্ন সন্ত্রাসবাদী সংগঠন হাত মিলিয়ে বৃহত্তর বাংলাদেশ তৈরি করতে চাইছে। অর্থাৎ পশ্চিমবঙ্গের সঙ্গে বাংলাদেশকে মিশিয়ে দেওয়ার পরিকল্পনা চলছে। ডসিয়ারে আরও বলা হয়, বাংলাদেশের ভিতরে কিছু জঙ্গি সংগঠন আইএস-এর ভিত তৈরি করতে সক্রিয় সহযোগিতা করছে।’’

এগুলো হয়তো বা দিল্লীর টনক নড়ার নমুনা। তবে তা আদৌ দুই একজন কর্তার উপলব্ধি নাকি দিল্লীর নীতিগত অবস্থানে বদল এখনও তা স্পষ্ট নয়। সেটা আমরা সম্ভবত অচিরেই দেখব।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Homage to the dead

A somber Bangladesh paid homage to the victims of Gulshan cafe terror attack in a state ceremony in Dhaka's Army Stadium on Monday 2016-07-04.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> Homage to the dead
> 
> A somber Bangladesh paid homage to the victims of Gulshan cafe terror attack in a state ceremony in Dhaka's Army Stadium on Monday 2016-07-04.



Thank you sir for posting this. I share the pain and sadness of this senseless incident. I hope and pray Bangladesh will recover, take the action needed and become stronger and more resilient. We all stand with you shoulder to shoulder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Indians seem to be shedding crocodile's tear on Cafe carnage. Shed tears for your own citizens who were killed, but, not for other killings. BD people distrust India and Indians.


----------



## idune

bluesky said:


> Indians seem to be shedding crocodile's tear on Cafe carnage. Shed tears for your own citizens who were killed, but, not for other killings. BD people distrust India and Indians.



Yet you can not disguise indo Awami dalali, what a shame. Do us a favor, print Hasina and her terror team picture and put it under your pillow, in case you don't see them in your dream, you can at least see their picture in the middle of the night.

Here Hasina and awami league rewarding terrorist with land.
https://defence.pk/threads/land-allocation-for-awami-league-terrorists.440942/

For Bangladeshis, Hasina and her deception propaganda is nightmare.


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> Indians seem to be shedding crocodile's tear on Cafe carnage. Shed tears for your own citizens who were killed, but, not for other killings. BD people distrust India and Indians.



Wow...no wonder your country is in the state it is in.

Another Bangladeshi has attacked you already for your comment....I guess its Karma.


----------



## Arefin007

Yo I think it was Indian RAW behind this attack since the Bangladesh textile industry is overtakin' India hence they targeted Japanese and Italians and recruited men from Awami party to guise the attack and destroy our textile industry. Now no one's comin' to our country out of fear and our industry has started to fall behind which is shameful. Also two Bangladeshis were killed which further implicates RAW. They also killed an Indian girl to guise attack. They should be ashamed of themselves. This is new low even for RAW. Bangladeshis should keep strict vigil on Indians coz they might mount another attack to destroy and destabilize our country.


----------

